# Ed alla fine mi tocca raccontarlo ...



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
 Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.

Insomma la stessa persona che mi ha voluto far conoscere la madre, la zia, il fratello. Quella che mai fatto sesso così intensamente, mai trovato.E poi....
Avevo già capito tutto. Mi ha lasciato con un messaggino. Paura di non riuscirci. Ho capito e perdonaro anche questo.

Poi decidiamo di restare amici. Io le voglio un bene assurdo. Come non si fa a volerle bene. E' stata il mio primo bacio a 14 anni e poi dopo 26 anni ci siamo rincontrati ed è nata la passione. Prima fisica e poi dopo 10 mesi da amante ( io ) lei ha lasciato il suo uomo per stare con me pur sapendo la mia situazione famigliare. 
L'intimità e la complicità che avevamo è stata fantastica e pensavo di poterla mantenere. Unico ostacolo era mia figlia. Come posso scegliere.... mia figlia vince su tutti i fronti.

Sapeva ed io non le ho mai detto nulla di più della verità. Se lo avessi fatto ora sarebbe ancora con me ed io avrei la mia comodità vicino a casa ed una donna con cui stare bene. 
Invece ho scelto di prendermi le mie responsabilità e dirle le cose come stavano. Sempre. Senza cattiveria. 

Ora però ho scoperto che nemmeno dopo aver mollato me ( si ok un po mi rode. Orgoglio ) sta già frequentando un uomo con 14 anni di più che oltre a dirle di desiderarla fisicamente le sta dicendo tutto quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire. 

Sono preoccupato. Non tanto per il sesso quello è giusto che ci sia. Figurati io mica ho smesso di guardarmi in giro. Sono preoccupato perchè sta già parlando di amore. Ma come... in soli 13 giorni? Dopo una serata a chiaccherare ed una abbracciati a dormire insieme?
E' un uomo che ha intravisto per un anno. Mai notato prima.

Sono preoccupato perchè sta donna di 38 anni sta già pensando di farci una famiglia. Parla già di "sentirsi svalvolata", " parla di essere sulla strada per innamorarsi". Così.... per fretta. Io le voglio troppo bene ma non devo intervenire. Non è affare mio. 
Mi rode il culo. Punto. L'ho ammesso già.... che cazzo faccio ora? La lascio nel suo brodo.

Mi sento in colpa e sono pure un po' geloso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


ma dai, non può essere....
o avevi preso una grande cantonata tu o questa è bipolare

o sta soffrendo talmente tanto che vuole farti soffrire a tua volta
non conoscendola non so...secondo te potrebbe essere una delle tre ipotesi?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dai, non può essere....
> o avevi preso una grande cantonata tu o questa è bipolare
> 
> o sta soffrendo talmente tanto che vuole farti soffrire a tua volta
> non conoscendola non so...secondo te potrebbe essere una delle tre ipotesi?


Concordo.  Sembra voglia farti ingelosire. 13 giorni....dai.
Un po pochino


----------



## net (28 Gennaio 2014)

O forse si sta autoconvincendo...


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

lei, ha sempre voluta una sua famiglia ... 
è innamorata più dall'idea, probabilmente ... 
e già solo per questo motivo ... 
lasciale fare il suo percorso, la sua esperienza. 
se deve essere, sarà ... 

non arrivare, che lei debba "detestarti" ... 
lascia ... ha 38 anni ... il treno sta partendo ... 

sienne


----------



## erab (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dai, non può essere....
> o avevi preso una grande cantonata tu o questa è bipolare
> 
> o sta soffrendo talmente tanto che vuole farti soffrire a tua volta
> non conoscendola non so...secondo te potrebbe essere una delle tre ipotesi?


Lo dissi già in un altro thread e lo ribadisco:
Mai sottovalutare la stupidità umana.
E mai sottovalutarne la capacità di mimetizzazione.
Pensi per anni di aver di fronte Einstein e un giorno ti accorgi che era Giovanardi.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Gennaio 2014)

A volte una persona ti cade così tanto...che quando la lasci piangi perché già da un pò senti k quella persona non è piu LA persona. ..stai male m superi...lei magari ha fatto così. ..ma non le hai chiesto per capire?


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lo hai scritto tu 'non sono affari miei'.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tu hai scelto 
lei ha scelto 
nessun altro film 
punto


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...



Non lo so...
ci sono varie ipotesi...

la prima (e quella che penso sia la piu' probabile)...e' che ti voglia far ingelosire...e ti dice che ora ha trovato un uomo che le da' tutto quello che tu non le hai potuto dare...per farti rosicare...e chissa'...pentirtene e ripensarci...oppure no...per farti solo rosicare, conscia che tu non cambierai le tue decisioni.

La seconda...la piu' "pericolosa"...e' che alla soglia dei 38 anni desideri cosi' prepotentemente una famiglia che ce l'ha scritto in faccia e si lascia abbindolare....
pero' questo...puo' succedere... vista e sentita da persone che conosco....ma mai dopo 13 giorni di frequentazione...
quindi penso che la voglia di farti ingelosire e rosicare sia la piu' probabile....


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...



Tutto comprensibile.
Anche la sua fretta di costruire qualcosa, che con te non ha potuto -non è una critica a te sia chiaro.

Non è che non devi intervenire. Non puoi.
Non c'è nulla che tu possa umanamente fare per farle cambiare strada.
L'unica cosa che puoi fare, visto che tu a lei ci tieni, le vuoi bene, è dirle quel che pensi. Mi sembra che tu con lei ci parli ancora, no?
Bene, fai questo altro atto di amore, amicizia, di bene, quel che è, dille che sì, ti rode un pò, ti senti geloso, ma che secondo te va troppo in fretta e che glielo dici perchè lo pensi non perchè ti rode. Almeno di stare attenta che quest'uomo sia in grado davvero di darle quello che lei, giustamente, cerca.

Ci farà qualcosa con queste tue parole? Magari no. Ma io odierei me stessa per non averci provato, a dare un parola a un amico/a.

Per il resto, mi spiace. Penso che tu immaginassi che comunque non poteva durare per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Migliaia di persone si separano pur avendo figli. Non è che da separati non li vedano più o i figli si sentano alieni.
Tu non lo vuoi fare. Pensi che la tua scelta sia la migliore per tua figlia. Hai certamente ragione tu perché è la tua vita.
Però lei si sarà sentita poco amata a essere la donna semi-segreta a quasi quarant'anni.
E' comprensibile anche lei.
L'altro può essere un doppio tentativo: cercare di uscire dalla storia e cercare di farti sentire che lei può essere persa davvero. Il tutto non credo perfidamente pianificato ma con quell'intreccio inestricabile normale dei sentimenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


La gelosia è normale, la norma direi date le circostanze ...la tua ex infinitamente bimba e infantile ...diciamo che a 38 anni sta vivendo una cotta adolescenziale spero per  lei si risvegli presto e si viva l'amore in modo più maturo... Ma se siete amici mi comporterei da tale e se vedi che non toglie il piede dall'accelleratore un discorsino sulla maturità affettiva glielo farei  :mrgreen::mrgreen:Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiungo che un uomo che dopo la prima scopata ti prometto mari e monti non è per nulla affidabile :carneval: Generalmente con l'andare del tempo si dimostra un emerito coglione :carneval:Ops scusate buongiorno


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo che dopo la prima scopata ti prometto mari e monti non è per nulla affidabile :carneval: Generalmente con l'andare del tempo si dimostra un emerito coglione :carneval:Ops scusate buongiorno



Mà, chissà.
Sono una romanticona e tendo ad essere possibilista. Anche se razionalmente dovrei concordare con te.

No, vabbè. Hai ragione punto.

Certo lei rischia di foderarsi gli occhi di prosciutto pur di avere ciò che desidera. E di ritrovarsi molto molto male.

Mi spiace per lei. Deve essere triste riconoscere di dover cambiare strada. Sentirsi sole. Mi spiace per Occhi ma mi sento più vicina a questa donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo che dopo la prima scopata ti prometto mari e monti non è per nulla affidabile :carneval: Generalmente con l'andare del tempo si dimostra un emerito coglione :carneval:Ops scusate buongiorno


Molto probabile. Buongiorno :-|


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Che ti roda credo sia normale.
Lei perde dei grandi punti perchè se a 38 anni dopo 14 gg ti innamori di uno che ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire direi che sei immatura e avvalori la tesi che gli uomini con 4 paroline giuste riescono ad abbindolarti.
Probabilmente il sup desiderio di famiglia cpnvivenza ecc ecc è piú forte di tutto.
Se le vuoi bene prova a farglielo capirw dopodichè puoi solo lasciarle fare le sue scelte...
Mi spiace. A volte l'onestà e la schiettezza non paga o non colora abbastanza.


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei, ha sempre voluta una sua famiglia ...
> è innamorata più dall'idea, probabilmente ...
> ...


Straquoto! 
Lei è terrorizzata di perdere l'ultimo treno,  o te le senti di essere tu quel treno oppure devi lasciarla libera.... 

Curiosità: occhiverdi ma come ti vorresti immaginare fra 15 anni?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ti roda credo sia normale.
> Lei perde dei grandi punti perchè se a 38 anni dopo 14 gg ti innamori di uno che ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire direi che sei immatura e avvalori la tesi che gli uomini con 4 paroline giuste riescono ad abbindolarti.
> Probabilmente il sup desiderio di famiglia cpnvivenza ecc ecc è piú forte di tutto.
> Se le vuoi bene prova a farglielo capirw dopodichè puoi solo lasciarle fare le sue scelte...
> Mi spiace. A volte l'onestà e* la schiettezza non paga o non colora abbastanza*.



Occhi, e siamo tutti d'accordo, ha fatto benissimo ad essere sincero.
io, tra l'altro, apprezzo molto che lui sia riuscito a mantenere un clima allegro e sereno in casa, apprezzo che lui e la madre di sua figlia siano riusciti a essere ancora squadra. 

Ma non me la sento di giudicare male lei.
Lei, potrei essere io, che so.
All'inizio, felicissima di una storia senza convivenza o figli nell'avvenire.
E poi, Occhi mi piace sempre di più, lo apprezzo come persona, padre.
Nascono desideri nuovi.
Non che io non sappia o non ricordi cosa mi ha detto Occhi all'inizio.
Ma i miei desideri stanno cambiando, perchè con il tempo il rapporto stesso cambia, io cambio, la mia conoscenza di Occhi cambia.

E a un certo punto, sono chiara e sincera pure io: mi puoi dare questo? Io desidero questo. No? Mi dispiace tantissimo, allora non posso restare...

E bo, mi piacerebbe poter dire che io una cantonata come quella che sta prendendo lei non la prenderei mai, soprattutto a 38 anni. Ma chissà. E ancora chissà, proprio l'età, la sua delusione, la sua ansia, la stanno forse confondendo.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

la chiarezza ... un gioco chiaro, rende liberi di scelta tutti. 
se si gioca, per un tornaconto ... già stiamo parlando di persone diverse,
non sarebbe Occhi ... non sarebbe la sua storia ... non sarebbe lui. 

L'altro conto è, che ha posto come migliore soluzione, 
rimanere a casa ... per accompagnare nella crescita la figlia
ogni giorno ... con la presenza costante fisica ... 

Le scelte hanno un prezzo. Per lui ... ma anche per lei. 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Normale....lei ti saluta ed è SUBITO felice? 
Questa è una trappola da femminuccia. 
Guarda e passa amico!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, chissà.
> Sono una romanticona e tendo ad essere possibilista. Anche se razionalmente dovrei concordare con te.
> 
> No, vabbè. Hai ragione punto.
> ...


Ma questa donna è in una fase fragile ora e il tizio di 14 anni più grande temo se ne stia approfittando....


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo che dopo la prima scopata ti prometto mari e monti non è per nulla affidabile :carneval: Generalmente con l'andare del tempo si dimostra un emerito coglione :carneval:Ops scusate buongiorno


:up:
O un grande bugiardo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Occhi, e siamo tutti d'accordo, ha fatto benissimo ad essere sincero.
> io, tra l'altro, apprezzo molto che lui sia riuscito a mantenere un clima allegro e sereno in casa, apprezzo che lui e la madre di sua figlia siano riusciti a essere ancora squadra.
> 
> Ma non me la sento di giudicare male lei.
> ...


Ma io non giydico male lei. Ha tutto il diritto di lasciare Occhi. Ma se dopo 15 gg ti scopri innamorata di un altro direu che qualcosa non va.
Se Occhi nel momento in cui ha chiuso avesse lasciato trapelare una speranza illudendola probabilmente lei avrebbe fatto un passo indietro. Per questo dicevo che l'essere sincero a volte


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> O un grande bugiardo.


Si probabile...


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non giydico male lei. Ha tutto il diritto di lasciare Occhi. Ma se dopo 15 gg ti scopri innamorata di un altro direu che qualcosa non va.
> Se Occhi nel momento in cui ha chiuso avesse lasciato trapelare una speranza illudendola probabilmente lei avrebbe fatto un passo indietro. Per questo dicevo che l'essere sincero a volte



Ciao

si, forse avrebbe fatto un passo indietro ... 
e poi? ... e poi cosa, esattamente?

un tira e molla? ... quando si decide Occhi?
e per cosa, esattamente? ... per cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, forse avrebbe fatto un passo indietro ...
> e poi? ... e poi cosa, esattamente?
> ...


Sai che non ho capito.
Questa donna vuole una famiglia. Ed è suo diritto desiderarla. Il rischio in questo momento è che caschi con il primo che le dice esattamente quello che vuole sentirsi dire


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Occhi, e siamo tutti d'accordo, ha fatto benissimo ad essere sincero.
> io, tra l'altro, apprezzo molto che lui sia riuscito a mantenere un clima allegro e sereno in casa, apprezzo che lui e la madre di sua figlia siano riusciti a essere ancora squadra. La
> 
> Ma non me la sento di giudicare male lei.
> ...


nau fino a qui andrebbe tutto bene nel senso che il suo comportamento sarebbe maturo... Il proseguo invece è per me molto immaturo


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Quando si ama si fanno cose stupide.
Occhi...la tua gelosia è normale. Due anni non si cancellano in quindici giorni anche se tu hai scritto  che non non eri innamorato.
Ci stavi bene. Le volevi e vuoi bene.
Avete anche condiviso una malattia che semplice non era.
Lei sta solo provando a riprenderti.
Facendo leva sulla tua gelosia sta provando a farti sentire la sua mancanza.
Conosco molte storie in cui ad un certo punto quello "non innamorato" davanti ad un altro uomo come in questa situazione improvvisamente ha "capito" quali fossero i reali sentimenti.
Non so se è questo il caso. Non so se ad un certo punto tu ti sveglierai un mattino e  magari deciderai di scendere a patti con i tuoi paletti. O magari no. Perche non è amore. Non quella amore che ti fa cambiate direzione.
Chi può dirlo.

Sono con il cell. Abbiaye pietà.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito.
> Questa donna vuole una famiglia. Ed è suo diritto desiderarla. Il rischio in questo momento è che caschi con il primo che le dice esattamente quello che vuole sentirsi dire



Ciao farfalla,

giusto, vero, questo è il rischio. 
Il suo di rischio. Un suo desiderio. 
Ma cosa rischia, realmente? ... 
Un dispiacere ... ok ... 

Se Occhi avesse giocato, nel senso fatto credere cose che non sono,
lei forse avrebbe fatto un passo indietro. OK. Ma Occhi l'avrebbe fatto,
per tenersela ... non per preservarla, anche perché, non poteva sapere ... 

Allora ... se la teneva con una menzogna, che mette lei anche in una certa 
aspettativa, cos accade? Sicuramente, non se ne stava ferma ... ma iniziava a chiedere,
quando ... quando avrebbero fatto quel passo, quanto doveva aspettare ecc. 

E tutto questo per cosa poi alla fine? Se tutto è costruito sulla menzogna?
Per un tornaconto personale ... che trova inizio e fine ... nel salticello sotto le lenzuola.
Perché il resto ... è fasullo ... 

Non so, mi sono spiegata un pochino? ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Epperó dopo averti posto le mie perplessità riguardo lei, che non conosco e di cui non posso farmi un quadro attendibile solo leggendo le tue parole, voglio dire qualcosa a te, occhi. Preparati :-D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

*È giusto*

Che ti roda il culo.
Hai parlato da gran paraculo ( non so se lo sei) che ha perso il morbido cuscino.
13 giorni e dici che capisci il fatto che lei faccia sesso con un altro e che pure tu ti guardi intorno.
Ma che qualità di rapporto umano è mai questa? 
La botta all'orgoglio, la rabbia per veder sfumare qualcosa di bello...tutte giustificazioni plausibili e molto umane per entrambi: ma un rapporto come quello che hai descritto ha diritto al tempo di trovare la sua collocazione, il suo senso pur concludendosi.
Per cui ti direi di piantarla di fare il ragazzino.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...



Hai quasi scritto tutto tu, domande e risposte. 

Credo ci siano dinamiche di tutti i tipi e di tutti i generi che escono fuori come reazione a delle situazioni che accadono vivendo. Ora la reazione di lei è quella che tu hai scritto e che tu percepisci nella tua maniera, lasciala vivere e tu viviti la tua vita, qualsiasi tuo gesto parola ecc innescherebbe altri meccanismi che influirebbero sulle sue scelte, sulle tue scelte e su due vite che si sono separate, vi siete lasciati, siete rimasti amici, rimanetelo, ma al momento il sentimento amicizia non può entrare in gioco nemmeno se si pensa di poter aiutare.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che ti roda il culo.
> Hai parlato da gran paraculo ( non so se lo sei) che ha perso il morbido cuscino.
> 13 giorni e dici che capisci il fatto che lei faccia sesso con un altro e che pure tu ti guardi intorno.
> Ma che qualità di rapporto umano è mai questa?
> ...



Ciao Chiara,


ecco ... quoto ... :up:

perciò la domanda di Morfeo ... e tra 15 anni? 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Occhi, e siamo tutti d'accordo, ha fatto benissimo ad essere sincero.
> io, tra l'altro, apprezzo molto che lui sia riuscito a mantenere un clima allegro e sereno in casa, apprezzo che lui e la madre di sua figlia siano riusciti a essere ancora squadra.
> 
> Ma non me la sento di giudicare male lei.
> ...


quoto, specie l'ultima frase.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Intanto mi dispiace.Sei preoccupato?io sarei preoccupato per te,con tutto il rispetto,una donna che ti parla di amore e dopo 13 giorni,dico 13 giorni parla d'amore ad un altro uomo...vedi tu che concetto ha sta tipa di amore!Scusa l'impertinenza sei sicuro che sta tipa non frequentasse già da un pò sto nuovo fenomeno?


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...




Come fai ad essere sicuro che non stesse già intessendo un'amicizia con questa persona, magari da un paio di mesi? 

L'hai detto anche tu che aveva già deciso di lasciarti l'ultima volta che siete stati insieme. Forse ha voluto porti l'ultima volta una domanda di cui conosceva già la risposta, prima di sentirsi mentalmente libera. Libera di iniziare qualcosa che era già da qualche tempo in itinere......


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che ti roda il culo.
> Hai parlato da gran paraculo ( non so se lo sei) che ha perso il morbido cuscino.
> 13 giorni e dici che capisci il fatto che lei faccia sesso con un altro e che pure tu ti guardi intorno.
> Ma che qualità di rapporto umano è mai questa?
> ...


e quoto pure questo!


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

Caro, leggendo tutto dico che nonostante tu le voglia bene se questa donna dopo 13 gg dice di amare un altro io credo che tu "ti sia salvato" 
oppure sta facendo questo giochetto per farti ingelosire 

oppure in ultima ipotesi, lo frequentava anche mentre stava con te....

cioè dopo 13 gg non puoi innamorarti di un altro perchè altrimenti hai dei sei seri problemi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto mi dispiace.Sei preoccupato?io sarei preoccupato per te,con tutto il rispetto,una donna che ti parla di amore e dopo 13 giorni,dico 13 giorni parla d'amore ad un altro uomo...vedi tu che concetto ha sta tipa di amore!Scusa l'impertinenza sei sicuro che sta tipa non frequentasse già da un pò sto nuovo fenomeno?





realista1 ha detto:


> Come fai ad essere sicuro che non stesse già intessendo un'amicizia con questa persona, magari da un paio di mesi?
> 
> L'hai detto anche tu che aveva già deciso di lasciarti l'ultima volta che siete stati insieme. Forse ha voluto porti l'ultima volta una domanda di cui conosceva già la risposta, prima di sentirsi mentalmente libera. Libera di iniziare qualcosa che era già da qualche tempo in itinere......


Ma che cazzo ne sappiamo noi di lei?
Quoto voi perché siete gli ultimi della fila: e può essere che lei sia la furbetta di turno, non lo escludo nemmeno io.
Ma l'unica cosa che me la fa parzialmente denigrare è il modo un po' sciocchino e discutibile di far partecipe occhi di questa nuova presunta storia d'amore.
Lui è senz'altro stato onesto e rispettoso e non l'ha mai illusa, su questo non ho dubbi. Ma dopo 13 giorni mi guardo intorno, boh: non so. Cos'era per lui sta donna?
Glielo chiedo, esprimendogli la pessima impressione che mi hanno fatto certe sue affermazioni.


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ne sappiamo noi di lei?



Da quel poco che ho letto non mi sono fatto una cattiva idea di lei........aveva lasciato il suo uomo per la storia con occhi,quando si è resa conto di essere finita in un cul-de-sac è tornata indietro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame. 
Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
Stamattina mi ha scritto. Voleva vedermi ma ho rifiutato. In genere tutte le mattina facevamo un pezzo di strada insieme per andare a lavorare. 
Parlando ho scoperto bugie che mi hanno fatto molto arrabbiare ma come sempre mi sono messo l'aureola e lei, tramite whatsapp, mi ha seriamente chiesto di vederci per parlare. 
Le ho più volte detto che deve fare i suoi errori e che è giusto che sbagli. Da sola. Troppo infantile il suo modo di vedere l'amore. Almeno per me. Non è nemmeno da eterna romantica. E' proprio infantile. 
Le ho augurato di essere felice con G. e che spero proprio di sbagliarmi ( e pure tutti voi ) sul suo conto. Ancora non hanno fatto sesso. Ma lui preme. Tanto. Vorrebbe persino che non ci sentissimo.

In cambio le ho chiesto di evitarmi per un po'. No pranzi, no cene, no whatsapp, no strada insieme. 
Devo cancellare la lavagna. Riprendermi me stesso dopo 1 anno a fare l'impossibile per stare con lei e con mia figlia. Devo cancellare questo senso di mancanza che ho. Si. Mi manca da morire. 

Mi ha scritto mille frasi ed ha insistito per vedermi a tutti i costi. Dice che mi ama da morire. Ed io non capisco. 

Ci vedremo tra qualche giorno. Lunedì prossimo e parleremo. Intanto devo ammettere che il mio cuore vacilla ma non capisco davvero. Forse la fame, ancora....forse la gelosia, forse la paura di restare solo.
E non parlo di sesso. Quello potrei averlo. Con altre. Solo dentro. Senza ancore.

per correzione aggiungo che non mi ha detto di essere innamorata. Mi ha detto che "svolazza" e "che è sulla buona strada per..."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ancora con questa storia del sesso*

Ma allora era fondamentalmente sesso?
Mi sembri infantile anche tu, se devo dire.
Però mi dispiace, non voglio sminuita la tua sofferenza. Sono cose che direi, che dico anche al mio migliore amico


----------



## scrittore (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Caro OcchiVerdi,
a me non piacciono i "maestri di vita". Quelli che sembrano avere sempre la soluzione perfetta ai tuoi problemi, quelli che scendono dalla montagna in camice bianco e con gli addominali da asceta ti dicono cosa hanno visto dopo anni di passioni e sofferenze indicibili - come se le cose che ti dicono acquistassero un significato maggiore dopo tali premesse - 

A me non piacciono nemmeno le persone che non sono "maestri di vita" ma di fronte alle scelte dell'altro, soprattutto quando "l'altro" è qualcuno a cui vogliono bene, lo diventano e si oppongono con tutte le loro forze, magari attaccandosi ancora più di quanto avessero fatto prima, e iniziano a dargli tutti i tipi di consigli e fomentano ogni tipo di paura pur di distogliere l'altro dalle proprie convinzioni. 

Io sono per il "lascia vivere". Ognuno deve dare la libertà all'altro di seguire le proprie sensazioni...magari sbagliando, ma magari anche NO! 

Voi avete avuto una storia. Bella, tragica, appagante quanto vuoi. Avete anche fatto di tutto per non rompere quel legame che vi univa. Avete accettato perfino di mutare quel tipo di rapporto in amicizia pur di continuare a vedervi ancora, cosa impossibile vero? 

Io sono solo un semplice scrittore. Amo leggere le storie, a volte le racconto, spesso le vivo. 
Da scrittore posso regalare. Pagine, pensieri...e consigli.
te ne regalo uno di consiglio. Per me OcchiVerdi, è arrivato il momento di lasciarla andare. 
Riempi il vuoto non con l'orgoglio che offusca le idee, ma con tutti i bei ricordi che ti ha lasciato.
E poi spera per la sua felicità, perchè non si può mai smettere di sperare.  Perchè le persone si salvano da sole...
e se lei non starà bene con questo nuovo compagno, o se questo nuovo compagno disattenderà le promesse che oggi le sta facendo...fidati tornerà da te. 

Ti regalo un'altra cosa... è un passo di un racconto di Baricco.
Il protagonista vede la gabbia di una voliera, una volta piena di uccelli, completamente vuota. Gli uccelli nel cielo e il loro padrone fermo davanti a lui, impassibile come se non fosse accaduto nulla..
Il protagonista gli dice: "ma che fai? Lo vedi? I tuoi uccelli stanno volando via!  "
_< torneranno...è sempre difficile resistere alla tentazione di tornare >_


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Vorrei rispondere a tutti e per farlo prendo spunto da Tebe e Chiara.



Tebe ha detto:


> Quando si ama si fanno cose stupide.
> Occhi...la tua gelosia è normale. Due anni non si cancellano in quindici giorni anche se tu hai scritto che non non eri innamorato.
> Ci stavi bene. Le volevi e vuoi bene.
> Avete anche condiviso una malattia che semplice non era.
> ...


Devo ragionarci sopra. Davvero. Ho chiuso me stesso in un limbo sentimentale tanti anni fa. Ho sempre preso il meglio dagli ultimi rapporti e prima di lei non valutavo nemmeno la relazione esclusiva. Poi è arrivata lei e ho penasto ne valesse la pena. 
Oggi pranzo con un grande amica ed è pure quella che frequentavo prima e venerdì vado a cena da un altra amica. Mi ha invitato proprio ora. Parleremo da buone "amichette". E pensare che..... :rotfl: 




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che ti roda il culo.
> Hai parlato da gran paraculo ( non so se lo sei) che ha perso il morbido cuscino.
> 13 giorni e dici che capisci il fatto che lei faccia sesso con un altro e che pure tu ti guardi intorno.
> Ma che qualità di rapporto umano è mai questa?
> ...


Vacillo Chiara. Il ragazzino viene fuori. Lo imbriglio ma spinge. Erano anni che non provavo gelosia e rabbia per un rapporto. Ero completamente asettico. Figlia esclusa. 

Lunedì questa storia si chiuderà o se ne parirà una nuova. Devo rifletterci.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
> Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame.
> Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
> Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
> ...


Allora è innamorata di te ma svolazza per un altro. Ci tiene che tu lo sappia e allo stesso tempo vuole vederti
Non so quanto cosciamente o no ma mi sa di tentativo di giocarsi l'ultima carta per convincerti a fare una scelta.
Credo che ora dipenda da te.
Non esprimo giudizi o consigli sono nettamente di parte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma allora era fondamentalmente sesso?
> Mi sembri infantile anche tu, se devo dire.
> Però mi dispiace, non voglio sminuita la tua sofferenza. Sono cose che direi, che dico anche al mio migliore amico


accetto tutte le critiche. Davvero...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto mi dispiace.Sei preoccupato?io sarei preoccupato per te,con tutto il rispetto,una donna che ti parla di amore e dopo 13 giorni,dico 13 giorni parla d'amore ad un altro uomo...vedi tu che concetto ha sta tipa di amore!Scusa l'impertinenza sei sicuro che sta tipa non frequentasse già da un pò sto nuovo fenomeno?


Eddai Oscuro. Capisco che si sia su Tradinet ma non è che ci debbano essere le corna per forza!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
> Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame.
> Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
> Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
> ...


Infatti non si capisce. Scusa, ma non amava (o era sulla buona strada per innamorarsene) sto G. (punto)?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non si capisce. Scusa, ma non amava (o era sulla buona strada per innamorarsene) sto G. (punto)?


Tu lo sai?


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eddai Oscuro. Capisco che si sia su Tradinet ma non è che ci debbano essere le corna per forza!? :mrgreen:


io ho pensato la stessa cosa, lo ammetto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho pensato la stessa cosa, lo ammetto



:unhappy: uffs...


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :unhappy: uffs...


:kiss:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tu lo sai?


Io ti consiglio eventualmente di stare a sentire cos'ha da dirti. Poi valuta tu. Ma almeno dalle un'occasione per spiegarsi.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eddai Oscuro. Capisco che si sia su Tradinet ma non è che ci debbano essere le corna per forza!? :mrgreen:


Ma che c'entrano le corna?Solo che 13 giorni sono troppo pochi per chiudere e aprire una storia do ve si parla di amore.Fidati che non sto scrivendo una cazzata...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio eventualmente di stare a sentire cos'ha da dirti. Poi valuta tu. Ma almeno dalle un'occasione per spiegarsi.


quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tu lo sai?


Occhi... ha 38 anni.
Una donna a 38 anni, se desidera avere figli, sente l'orologio biologico che va avanti così forte che la sveglia pure di notte.
Perchè a 38 anni le probabilità che vada tutto bene sono già ridotte.
E magari, prima di farci un figlio, un uomo vorresti dire di conoscerlo: quindi ne devi trovare uno con cui stare bene, che abbia intenzione di avere un figlio e che tu possa escludere sia un serial killer, poi ci devi fare il figlio, appunto.
Servono ANNI per questo iter... e lei non ha davati il periodo d'oro dell'età feconda, quello l'ha oggettivamente passato.
Poi sì... oggi si diventa madri anche a quarant'anni passati e bla bla... ma le difficoltà sono oggettivamente maggiori, e se non hai mai avuto figli hai una serie di incognite davanti, tra le quali banalmente la tua facilità o meno nel restare incinta.
Ci sono donne che vanno in panico, perchè pensano di aver perso per sempre la possibilità di diventare madri.
Lo so che scritto così sembra una stronzata.
Ma, ti assicuro perchè l'ho visto con i miei occhi, a volte questa situazione può rendere una donna un essere irrazionale, isterico.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> accetto tutte le critiche. Davvero...


Tu sei stato chiaro.
Ma credi davvero che dopo quello che avete trovato insieme, lo scrivi tu, una non si sia un po' rotta di sentirsi considerata una quasi-amante?
Se che il vostro era un rapporto esclusivo ma mi capisci.
Possibile che tu non sia disposto, neanche in prospettiva, a garantirle la possibilità di qualcosa di meglio?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi... ha 38 anni.
> Una donna a 38 anni, se desidera avere figli, sente l'orologio biologico che va avanti così forte che la sveglia pure di notte.
> Perchè a 38 anni le probabilità che vada tutto bene sono già ridotte.
> E magari, prima di farci un figlio, un uomo vorresti dire di conoscerlo: quindi ne devi trovare uno con cui stare bene, che abbia intenzione di avere un figlio e che tu possa *escludere sia un serial killer**, poi ci devi fare il figlio, appunto.
> ...


Ma certo! Come si può pretendere che perché lui ha un figlio lei non possa neanche pensare ad averne uno?



* questo non si può mai sapere :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi... ha 38 anni.
> Una donna a 38 anni, se desidera avere figli, sente l'orologio biologico che va avanti così forte che la sveglia pure di notte.
> Perchè a 38 anni le probabilità che vada tutto bene sono già ridotte.
> E magari, prima di farci un figlio, un uomo vorresti dire di conoscerlo: quindi ne devi trovare uno con cui stare bene, che abbia intenzione di avere un figlio e che tu possa escludere sia un serial killer, poi ci devi fare il figlio, appunto.
> ...



Molto triste, ma quoto
L'ideale di volere un figlio e alla fine farlo con il primo che ti da un minimo di garanzia mi mette tristezza


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
> Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame.
> Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
> Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
> ...


non mi aspettavo questo tuo stato d'animo: sei innamorato .
vediamo cosa ha da dirti e cosa senti tu vedendola ...questo *svolazzare* onestamente non mi piace.
ma forse è solo questioni di parole


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tu lo sai che non è facile intraprendere una storia 
con te?
Da me stessa e da altre che conosco ,lasciando perdere l'innamoramento,
Dopo qualche tempo mi sentirei un'intrusa in famiglia ...
quindi mi cercherei altro che possa farmi sentire almeno un po' speciale ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto triste, ma quoto
> L'ideale di volere un figlio e alla fine farlo con il primo che ti da un minimo di garanzia mi mette tristezza


eh. Infatti lei, secondo me, sta giocando il tutto per tutto per non arrivarci.
Ma d'altra parte ... @Occhiverdi, sono molto sincera: tu non le stai offrendo molto. Io ti capisco. Ma proprio per la determinazione con la quale tu stai cercando, giustamente, di proteggere tua figlia e la famiglia che avete costruito... puoi capire quanto grande sia il desiderio che può avere lei di costruire una cosa analoga e quanto grande sia la paura di dovervi rinunciare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi aspettavo questo tuo stato d'animo: sei innamorato .
> vediamo cosa ha da dirti e cosa senti tu vedendola ...questo *svolazzare* onestamente non mi piace.
> ma forse è solo questioni di parole


lunedì parleremo ed io avrò capito se "pensavo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse". Devo capire se posso/voglio darle di più. 

Intanto mi ha scritto 1000 messaggi. Mi spiace per sto uomo ( sempre sperando sia uno ok ) perchè gli parlerà dicendogli che deve prima chiudere definitivamente con me. Questo week end si vedranno con amici. Non da soli.

Mi fa ingelosire ma avrò altro a cui pensare per tenere la mente distratta.


----------



## tullio (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ci sono in campo due questioni diverse. 
La prima riguarda _l'amicizia_ di Occhi per questa persona. Era iniziato così: le voglio bene e penso che sbagli: cosa devo fare? Parlarle. Se la questione è questa, come già rilevato da altri, occorre parlarle ed esprimere i dubbi. Poi magari lei non ascolterà ma un amico un parere deve darlo ad una persona cara che sta per fare qualcosa di frettoloso.
Questa prima questione, però, è ben presto scivolata sullo sfondo seguita da quest'altra: _l'amore_ di Occhi per questa donna. La gelosia, la rabbia, la paura e anche le irritazioni girano attorno a questa cosa. il "non parlarmi più ma per fortuna lunedì ne riparliamo" riguarda in fondo proprio i sentimenti di Occhi. A questo punto se Occhi è innamorato può fare solo una cosa: buttare all'aria tutto il buon senso, la dignità, la ragionevolezza e chiederle di tornare insieme. Se invece non è amore ma qualcosa d'altro, qualunque cosa d'altro, allora conviene lasciare lei libera totalmente. In questo caso non è "non chiamarmi ché sto male" ma "Non chiamarmi perché è ciò di cui hai bisogno tu".


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

capisco il tuo stato d'animo.per chi non è abituato i morsi della gelosia diventano acuti proprio perché si aggiunge la rabbia di provarli





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lunedì parleremo ed io avrò capito se "pensavo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse". Devo capire se posso/voglio darle di più.
> 
> Intanto mi ha scritto 1000 messaggi. Mi spiace per sto uomo ( sempre sperando sia uno ok ) perchè gli parlerà dicendogli che deve prima chiudere definitivamente con me. Questo week end si vedranno con amici. Non da soli.
> 
> Mi fa ingelosire ma avrò altro a cui pensare per tenere la mente distratta.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
> Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame.
> Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
> Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
> ...


Se davvero le vuoi bene, lasciala andare. 
Non puoi chiederle di rinunciare a un figlio per stare con te, è troppo. 
Ora è normale che state così ma passerà... e lei troverà un uomo che le darà la famiglia tutta sua che lei sogna. Se non questo, sarà un altro. 
Ha 38 anni, sarà pure immatura, ma ha il diritto di diventare mamma se lo vuole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

mi piacciono tanto gli interventi di Sbri e Minerva!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Infatti lei, secondo me, sta giocando il tutto per tutto per non arrivarci.
> Ma d'altra parte ... @Occhiverdi, sono molto sincera: tu non le stai offrendo molto. Io ti capisco. Ma proprio per la determinazione con la quale tu stai cercando, giustamente, di proteggere tua figlia e la famiglia che avete costruito... puoi capire quanto grande sia il desiderio che può avere lei di costruire una cosa analoga e quanto grande sia la paura di dovervi rinunciare.



Sei éi stata più educata...ma era quello che intendevo anche io...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che non è facile intraprendere una storia
> con te?
> Da me stessa e da altre che conosco ,lasciando perdere l'innamoramento,
> Dopo qualche tempo mi sentirei un'intrusa in famiglia ...
> quindi mi cercherei altro che possa farmi sentire almeno un po' speciale ...


quoto anche Luna, un'emozione più che possibile e sentirsi l'eterna seconda non è bello


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

forse lei parla un po' troppo, nel senso che non sa bene nemmeno lei cosa vuole e però preferisce esternare di tutto di più, a seconda dei momenti
almeno questa è la mia impressione, ma tu ovviamente avrai un'idea più precisa su questa cosa


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi... ha 38 anni.
> Una donna a 38 anni, se desidera avere figli, sente l'orologio biologico che va avanti così forte che la sveglia pure di notte.
> Perchè a 38 anni le probabilità che vada tutto bene sono già ridotte.
> E magari, prima di farci un figlio, un uomo vorresti dire di conoscerlo: quindi ne devi trovare uno con cui stare bene, che abbia intenzione di avere un figlio e che tu possa escludere sia un serial killer, poi ci devi fare il figlio, appunto.
> ...


Quoto pienamente!

E ha fatto benissimo a lasciare OcchiVerdi. Sta sbagliando ora a seguire il cuore, perchè all'inizio sarà felicissima, una bella riconciliazione magari, tante belle parole. Poi quando si renderà conto che è punto e daccapo e il tempo continua a passare, sarà un'altra coltellata.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto triste, ma quoto
> L'ideale di volere un figlio e alla fine farlo con il primo che ti da un minimo di garanzia mi mette tristezza


Tu ce li hai i figli, non sei arrivata a 38 anni senza averne, collezionando magari una serie di relazioni con uomini sbagliati. Non credo tu possa capire.

Il desiderio di maternità può essere più forte di qualsiasi amore. Meno male che è così... 

Parlando in generale, quelle donne che sognano sempre, come eterne ragazzine, e si aspettano di trovare il principe azzurro e la favola del mulino bianco, mi fanno non tristezza ma infinita PENA.
Ammiro di più una donna pratica e consapevole, che sa ciò che vuole e fa di tutto per raggiungere i suoi sogni, anche rinunciando a qualcosa... 
Non sempre si può avere tutto.


----------



## JON (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Ma sai cos'è? Ci sono tante persone al mondo, tutte utili e nessuna indispensabile.
E' comprensibile che ti roda, però, in fondo, capisci che l'amore è questo e anche qui nessuno può essere ritenuto indispensabile. Anche se a legarvi sono la storia e i ricordi di vecchia data.

Tu forse con questa situazione hai perso quell'aura di esclusività che vi rendeva vicendevolmente "utili" (o unici, esclusivi). Ma come vedi non è cosi, è naturale che ti innervosisca, ma capisci che va accettata.

Poi, tu le avevi parlato chiaro. Hai i tuoi, più che comprensibili, vincoli. Ti sei reso quindi poco utile a "quelli" che erano i suoi progetti. Per cui cambia strada, suo malgrado, insegnandoti che tutta questa esclusività ha un fine più "pratico" che sentimentale.


----------



## Calipso (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Occhi, secondo me una parte di lei vorrebbe con tutte le sue forze una "favola" di quelle che ad un certo punto alleggeriscono il cuore dalle esperienze passate.... Vuole credere che di essere sulla buona strada per innamorarsi... Sai quanto sarebbe più semplice per lei? 
Smetterebbe - forse - di soffrire e sperare per te e allo stesso tempo avrebbe una chance per relizzare il suo desiderio legittimo di famiglia. 
Io non la biasimo e credo che più o meno consciamente ti dica certe cose anche per farti rosicare, nella speranza di avere una tua reazione. 

E' normale io credo. 

Tu? bhè tu hai fatto la tua scelta e se posso dire? Meno male che rosichi, altrimenti avresti perso del tempo inutilmente stando con lei, oltre ad averla fatta in qualche modo anche se involontariamente soffrire. Perchè siamo sinceri. Vero: la verità e la correttezza proteggono dal disgusto delle bugie e delle prese in giro ma non dal dispiacere di vedere disattesi e irrealizzabili i propri desideri. 
Il cuore spera, sempre, quando è innamorato. 

 Concordo con chi ti ha detto di lasciarla libera. 
E' il più grande gesto d'amore che tu possa fare, se la ami, se non la ami come dici, è la più grande forma di rispetto verso i suoi sentimenti e il suo futuro che tu possa manifestare 
credi, meglio uno strappo secco che un dolore prolungato.... 

questo il mio pensiero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu ce li hai i figli, non sei arrivata a 38 anni senza averne, collezionando magari una serie di relazioni con uomini sbagliati. Non credo tu possa capire.
> 
> Il desiderio di maternità può essere più forte di qualsiasi amore. Meno male che è così...
> 
> ...


a me questo sembra semplicemente il ritratto di una persona opportunista. Io, da uomo, non sarei contento di essere padre di suo/a figlio/a. Sarei semplicemente il mezzo per raggiungere il suo scopo; fra questo e niente preferisco niente.


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


A me vien da ridere...due sono le ipotesi:
-Lui le dice tutto quello per tenersela buona
-"qualcuno salvi quell'uomo"...tutto il suo amore è dettato dalla voglia di maternità e sparirà non appena raggiungo lo scopo...
...in ogni caso nulla di buono da questi comportamenti...


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto triste, ma quoto
> L'ideale di volere un figlio e alla fine farlo con il primo che ti da un minimo di garanzia mi mette tristezza


Ecco, tu e sbri lo avete scritto meglio...a questo punto meglio se la tua ex si affidasse alla fecondazione assistita...:condom:


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Occhi, secondo me una parte di lei vorrebbe con tutte le sue forze una "favola" di quelle che ad un certo punto alleggeriscono il cuore dalle esperienze passate.... Vuole credere che di essere sulla buona strada per innamorarsi... Sai quanto sarebbe più semplice per lei?
> Smetterebbe - forse - di soffrire e sperare per te e allo stesso tempo avrebbe una chance per relizzare il suo desiderio legittimo di famiglia.
> Io non la biasimo e credo che più o meno consciamente ti dica certe cose anche per farti rosicare, nella speranza di avere una tua reazione.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Occhi, secondo me una parte di lei vorrebbe con tutte le sue forze una "favola" di quelle che ad un certo punto alleggeriscono il cuore dalle esperienze passate.... Vuole credere che di essere sulla buona strada per innamorarsi... Sai quanto sarebbe più semplice per lei?
> Smetterebbe - forse - di soffrire e sperare per te e allo stesso tempo avrebbe una chance per relizzare il suo desiderio legittimo di famiglia.
> Io non la biasimo e credo che più o meno consciamente ti dica certe cose anche per farti rosicare, nella speranza di avere una tua reazione.
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto.
 Il neretto è la parte amara della verità, purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me questo sembra semplicemente il ritratto di una persona opportunista. Io, da uomo, non sarei contento di essere padre di suo/a figlio/a. Sarei semplicemente il mezzo per raggiungere il suo scopo; fra questo e niente preferisco niente.


Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.


Come sempre,tanto di cappella!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.



quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.


d'accordissimo con te, e forse (la butto là), è questo ciò che è accaduto (vale anche per la convivenza) alla ragazza di Occhi Verdi (come ha detto benissimo Sbri). Altra cosa, invece, mi sembra l'approccio di Principessa, scopo svincolato dal soggetto. Anzi, piegare il soggetto identificato al suo scopo.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me questo sembra semplicemente il ritratto di una persona opportunista. Io, da uomo, non sarei contento di essere padre di suo/a figlio/a. *Sarei semplicemente il mezzo per raggiungere il suo scopo*; fra questo e niente preferisco niente.


Come sempre vedete o il bianco, o il nero.

E' chiaro che per scegliere una persona con cui fare un figlio non basta considerarlo un mezzo per raggiungere uno scopo.

Bisogna andare d'accordo, volersi bene, stimarsi, avere gli stessi progetti come famiglia.
Ma mica serve il grande aMMore per questo.

La ex di OcchiVerdi dovrebbe rinunciare a un bimbo per aMMore e perdere altri anni preziosi per trovare uno che ama alla follia??
Ha 38 anni. Non ne ha 20, 25, o 30.

L'amore viene, passa, si trasforma, finisce, viene di nuovo... per fortuna non è questa gran cosa come raccontano le favole e certe canzoni stupide, che si trova una volta sola nella vita e poi mai più.
Non si può programmare, vero, bisogna essere predisposti, però a qualsiasi età e in qualsiasi momento si può amare.
Per avere un bambino, invece, c'è un tempo limitato. E il tempo della ex di OcchiVerdi sta scadendo.
Rinunciare a un figlio perchè l'uomo che ama non glielo vuole dare, sarebbe una cazzata immensa di cui si pentirebbe per tutta la vita.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Come sempre vedete o il bianco, o il nero.
> 
> E' chiaro che per scegliere una persona con cui fare un figlio non basta considerarlo un mezzo per raggiungere uno scopo.
> 
> ...


Era a conoscenza della situazione di occhiverdi all'inizio?come mai questo cambio repentino?


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> *PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.*
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.


Legittimo, ci mancherebbe.

Ma definire triste chi sceglie altre strade è davvero esagerato.

Nessuno ti dice che la sua famiglia, della donna "opportunista", che io direi più REALISTA, non possa essere più felice, serena e durare di più della famiglia nata con il grande aMMore.

I sentimenti da film rosa... PASSANO.

Un figlio... la genitorialità... il volersi bene... l'essere compagni... NO.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo con te, e forse (la butto là), è questo ciò che è accaduto (vale anche per la convivenza) alla ragazza di Occhi Verdi (come ha detto benissimo Sbri). *Altra cosa, invece, mi sembra l'approccio di Principessa, scopo svincolato dal soggetto. Anzi, piegare il soggetto identificato al suo scopo.*


Ma perchè una donna che ragiona in modo pratico e sceglie di accompagnarsi a un uomo che ha i suoi stessi sogni la dipingi come una squallida manipolatrice??


Se una vuole un figlio e una convivenza e trova uno (che di certo non le fa schifo) che vuole le stesse cose... e si mettono insieme... che male c'è?

Chi piegherebbe chi se alla fine entrambi ottengono ciò che volevano?


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era a conoscenza della situazione di occhiverdi all'inizio?come mai questo cambio repentino?


Visto che OcchiVerdi dice di essere sempre stato sincero, si sarà resa conto che non può fare a meno di un figlio.
E qui apro una parentesi... se OcchiVerdi fosse stato tanto più maturo di lei e meno egoista, anche lui se ne sarebbe reso conto che è un sacrificio troppo grande da chiedere a una donna e avrebbe evitato frequentazioni con donne senza figli in quell'età così delicata.
Ovviamente è molto più bello stare con una donna senza figli a carico...  lo capisco.
Ma poi succede questo. E si casca pure dal pero.
Per me è pure troppo normale. E non mi scandalizzerei se lei avesse iniziato a guardarsi intorno prima.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè una donna che ragiona in modo pratico e sceglie di accompagnarsi a un uomo che ha i suoi stessi sogni la dipingi come una squallida manipolatrice??
> 
> 
> Se una vuole un figlio e una convivenza e trova uno (che di certo non le fa schifo) che vuole le stesse cose... e si mettono insieme... che male c'è?
> ...


'squallida manipolatrice' l'hai detto te, mica io. L'opportunismo è una caratteristica di alcune persone che a me repelle, solo questo ho detto.


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.


Concordo al 100%.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

C'è chi vuole un figlio e se lo fa da sola 
Mica ci vuole sempre l'amore della vita...


----------



## Calipso (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e aprpfitto per rispondere.
> PER ME il desiderio di un figlio arriva quando hai incontrato un uomo con cui credi speri e pensi di voler dividere la tua vita. L'amore che ti lega a lui ti fa nascere il desiderio di formare una famiglia e crescere con lui i figli.
> Quindi non mi sognerei mai di pensare di fare un figlio senza queste basi.




:up:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi... ha 38 anni.
> Una donna a 38 anni, se desidera avere figli, sente l'orologio biologico che va avanti così forte che la sveglia pure di notte.
> Perchè a 38 anni le probabilità che vada tutto bene sono già ridotte.
> E magari, prima di farci un figlio, un uomo vorresti dire di conoscerlo: quindi ne devi trovare uno con cui stare bene, che abbia intenzione di avere un figlio e che tu possa escludere sia un serial killer, poi ci devi fare il figlio, appunto.
> ...


non sono molto d'accordo ...
comunque bhó io penso a me è a quanto è successo a me ...
poi non non immagino cosa c'è un testa alle altre


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> C'è chi vuole un figlio e se lo fa da sola
> Mica ci vuole sempre l'amore della vita...


Certo, ma io sono libera di pensare che una scelta come questa, PER ME e per come VIVO IO l'esperienza della maternità, sia triste o limitata o che ne so.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ma io sono libera di pensare che una scelta come questa, PER ME e per come VIVO IO l'esperienza della maternità, sia triste o limitata o che ne so.


Quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ma io sono libera di pensare che una scelta come questa, PER ME e per come VIVO IO l'esperienza della maternità, sia triste o limitata o che ne so.


io lo trovo comunque meno triste che partorire il 'piano' da sola e poi cercare un uomo che corrisponde al tipo adatto o ha le caratteristiche che mi servono per attuarlo. Ma tanto tanto tanto meno triste.

ovviamente non farei né l'una né l'altra


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> C'è chi vuole un figlio e se lo fa da sola
> Mica ci vuole sempre l'amore della vita...


Come no.
Le motivazioni che ci spingono ad avere un figlio sono SEMPRE egoiste.
In specialmodo la continuazione della specie.
Quindi è ipocrita dire che si vuole un figlio per motivi non egoistici.
E partendo da questo si può fare a meno di essere in due a crescerlo: l'egoismo è la molla del singolo.
Però... bisogna assumersi la responsabilità di quello che si fa.
Perchè se ad un domani a quel bambino mancasse qualcosa... si dovrebbe spiegare perchè si è deciso di metterlo al mondo decidendo altresì che ne poteva fare a meno.
Tipo un padre.
Ma anche la sicurezza economica che può dare una coppia di genitori che lavorano rispetto a una persona mediamente benestante il cui benessere però dipende dal suo lavoro.
Poi i figli, per carità, campano lo stesso, diventano grandi lo stesso e magari diventano pure migliori di noi.
Però secondo me, visto che non sono loro a chiederci di metterli al mondo, un paio di obblighi nei loro confronti li dovremmo sentire.
Tipo quello di organizzarci per dar loro una vita anche migliore di quella che abbiamo avuto noi.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ma io sono libera di pensare che una scelta come questa, PER ME e per come VIVO IO l'esperienza della maternità, sia triste o limitata o che ne so.


ovvio che si è liberi di pensare cosa più si avvicina a noi...
Ma che è poi l'esperienza della maternità ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

*comunque*

tanto per tornare in tema:

voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
tutti discorsi speculativi

a tredici giorni dall'essersi lasciati io credo che si senta solo la mancanza, l'enorme vuoto di quella persona che: 
amore o non amore 
ci ha sorriso, ci ha baciato
ha condiviso il letto con noi
ha dormito abbracciata con noi
ci ha scaldato e si è lasciata scaldare
ci ha guardato in fondo agli occhi anche senza dire nulla

....


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> *voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


e chissà se allatterà oppure no...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


Quotissimo fossero solo dopo 13 gg....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e chissà se allatterà oppure no...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



scIema

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotissimo fossero solo dopo 13 gg....


eh


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


quoto


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ovvio che si è liberi di pensare cosa più si avvicina a noi...
> Ma che è poi l'esperienza della maternità ?


L'esperienza dell'immaginare e del rappresentarsi un figlio prima della sua nascita... e quella di averlo poi.

Per alcune un figlio è il concretizzarsi di un progetto a cui si pensa fin da ragazzine. Per altre è un'idea che si fa strada magari dopo una certa età, perché magari si avvicina il momento in cui non ci sarà più la possibilità di farlo.
In alcune donne è un desiderio imprescindibile dall'amore per il proprio compagno... una naturale conseguenza del fatto di stare bene con un uomo e voler condividere con lui questa esperienza.

Va bene tutto alla fine. Ma è chiaro che se per me un figlio è concepibile solo nell'ultimo caso, mi sarà difficile comprendere l'idea di 'usare' un uomo o dello sperma per fecondarmi. Perché mi manca un ingrediente fondamentale, ecco.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 'squallida manipolatrice' l'hai detto te, mica io. L'opportunismo è una caratteristica di alcune persone che a me repelle, solo questo ho detto.


Così io intendo qualcuno che usa le persone. 
Ma qui non si tratta di usare.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come no.
> Le motivazioni che ci spingono ad avere un figlio sono SEMPRE egoiste.
> In specialmodo la continuazione della specie.
> Quindi è ipocrita dire che si vuole un figlio per motivi non egoistici.
> ...


ma perché la ex di occhi può sembrare non in grado 
di assumersi la responsabilità di quello che vuole?
Molte coppie assodate decidono di fare un figlio e poi si trovano nel panico
quindi per me non è necessario che alle spalle ci sia un grosso progetto di vita comune o chissà che ...
Ti dico la cos più importante per me è dare una famiglia ad un bambino ...
per famiglua intendo papà mamma figlio ,poi gli altri per me possono fare ciò che vogliono sia chiaro, 
ho aspettato tanto per avere la certezza (non dico al cento per cento perché poi le cose non sai mai come vanno)
che noi come coppia fossimo saldi ...in 24anni ne abbiamo passate ...è il tutto a volte meglio a volte meno meglio si è 
risolto ...mi ritrovo oggi molto ottimista sul fatto che abbiamo qualche possibilità (escluso incidenti e malattie)di invecchiare insieme e crescere questo bimbo come due persone unite e indivisibili ...
e questo era il mio sogno e pian pianino si sta realizzando ...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> L'esperienza dell'immaginare e del rappresentarsi un figlio prima della sua nascita... e quella di averlo poi.
> 
> Per alcune un figlio è il concretizzarsi di un progetto a cui si pensa fin da ragazzine. Per altre è un'idea che si fa strada magari dopo una certa età, perché magari si avvicina il momento in cui non ci sarà più la possibilità di farlo.
> In alcune donne è un desiderio imprescindibile dall'amore per il proprio compagno... una naturale conseguenza del fatto di stare bene con un uomo e voler condividere con lui questa esperienza.
> ...



Si ok però scusa 
ci sono donne ultimamente che fanno figli con il compagno 
di turno che poi dopo poco sarà scaricato o scaricata....
perche non credo sia anche molto responsabile condividere con l'uomo con cui stai bene in quel momento 
l'esperienza...
non so sei spiego ...penso di no


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e chissà se allatterà oppure no...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Io no
per rimanere fuori tema...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


che romanticona...
ma parli di occhi?
Perché lei se l'ha lasciato non credo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> *che romanticona...*
> ma parli di occhi?
> Perché lei se l'ha lasciato non credo



in effetti....


quasi quasi mi dò un rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> C'ho dormito sopra. Dormito è un parolone. Non ho ancora capito se i morsi che avevo nella pancia era incazzatura, gelosia o fame. per un attimo ho persino pensato di essere innamorato. Ma questa è, secondo me, un tipo di confusione che mi ha già fregato in età giovanile. Non ci casco. Spero.
> Credo fosse stato un misto di incazzatura, gelosia e fame.
> Ieri sera ho pianto un po' e, con tutta onestà, tutt'ora mi parte il magone con una facilità impressionante. Credo di essere terrorizato dall'idea di non riuscire ad ottenere una storia così completa un altra volta. Completa per me.
> Una complicità tale l'ho avuta solo con la mamma di mia figlia. E non ci avrei fatto una figlia ... sennò.
> ...


Il fatto è ne lei avrebbe dovuto dirti tu non puoi darmi ciò che ora ritengo indispensabile  e  quindi ti lascio ...non teniamoci in contatto in alcun modo e magari riflettiamo su ... Lei questo doveva fare per chiarire a se stessa e per lasciare che tu possa riflettere e capire ....la mancanza, il silenzio e l'assenza a questo servono a capire la profondità del sentimento ...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti....
> 
> 
> quasi quasi mi dò un rosso :mrgreen:




Romanticismo in effetti tira il rosso


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma perché la ex di occhi può sembrare non in grado
> di assumersi la responsabilità di quello che vuole?
> Molte coppie assodate decidono di fare un figlio e poi si trovano nel panico
> quindi per me non è necessario che alle spalle ci sia un grosso progetto di vita comune o chissà che ...
> ...


che fai, mi contesti confermando quello che ho scritto?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che fai, mi contesti confermando quello che ho scritto?


Non era quello che contestavo era se ricordo bene sull'orologio biologico 
e la difficoltà della maternità ...
pensavo di aver nerettato invece no...

A 38 anni ancora sei giovane ed hai tempo ...
io so di avere tempi molto lunghi per visualizzare le cose 
ma la maggior parte sono più veloci


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> C'è chi vuole un figlio e se lo fa da sola
> Mica ci vuole sempre l'amore della vita...


Brava. 
L'amore della vita è proprio un figlio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


non mi pareva di fare speculazione, Occhi ha detto che i motivi erano quelli. Lei lo ama ma non ce la fa a pensare di dover rinunciare ad essere madre, a costruire una famiglia. E' lei che lo ha lasciato e lei che gli ha detto, dopo, di amarlo.
... e ho letto le critiche(non le tue, Chiara): lei ci doveva pensare prima, lui è stato onesto... ecc...
Vabbè, ma mica nasciamo imparati. Una storia nasce ed è una storia.... poi ci si accorge di voler costruire qualcosa con quella persona, nasce il desiderio di andare avanti in una direzione. A quel punto si scopre che rimanere con quella persona, dovendo mortificare i nostri bisogni , ci provoca sofferenza. Non è stato un errore la storia in sè... ma la sua evoluzione è andata nella direzione sbagliata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non era quello che contestavo era se ricordo bene sull'orologio biologico
> e la difficoltà della maternità ...
> pensavo di aver nerettato invece no...
> 
> ...


sì ma tesssoro, io non parlavo solo di farlo, il figlio, ma pure di trovare prima il padre. Non uno a caso, eh? Ma uno con il quale PRIMA costruire appunto una coppia solida.
Cosa per la quale ci vogliono ANNI.

Ti perdono dati i tuoi squilibri ormonali.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tanto per tornare in tema:
> 
> voi siete andate oltre oltre col discorso, parlando di figli, maternità, perché e per come
> tutti discorsi speculativi
> ...


Insomma, lei lo ha lasciato per poter avere una vita di coppia più seria, un bambino e subito si è messa a frequentare un altro. 
Non importa se lo ha fatto per ripicca o no. Stava andando avanti. 
Il suo errore ora è stato cedere come una ragazzina... 
Così OcchiVerdi per un pochino sarà contento e lei perderà altro tempo.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma tesssoro, io non parlavo solo di farlo, il figlio, ma pure di trovare prima il padre. Non uno a caso, eh? Ma uno con il quale PRIMA costruire appunto una coppia solida.
> Cosa per la quale ci vogliono ANNI.
> 
> Ti perdono dati i tuoi squilibri ormonali.
> :mrgreen:


ANNI... Esagerata  
Se c'è complicità e sintonia con una persona, bastano pochi mesi.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma tesssoro, io non parlavo solo di farlo, il figlio, ma pure di trovare prima il padre. Non uno a caso, eh? Ma uno con il quale PRIMA costruire appunto una coppia solida.
> Cosa per la quale ci vogliono ANNI.
> 
> Ti perdono dati i tuoi squilibri ormonali.
> :mrgreen:


a te ti ci sono voluti otto anni se ricordo bene 
a me tre volte tanto ...
ma c'è chi in un anno riesce a far tutto e anche a farlo funzionare ...
che poi io la penso come te all'incirca ma è che mi piace tanto contestare
Perché mi piace farmi lanciare addosso oggetti e cacciare ...sono un po' masochista lo so
e in questo periodo più che mai...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brava.
> L'amore della vita è proprio un figlio.


Per me lo sarà 
ma c'è anche chi fa figli come conigli...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Se posso*

Capisco che a 38 anni l'orologio biologico dia dei segnali cogenti e costringa una donna che vuol diventare madre a far due conti x capire che si è alle porte coi sassi ma ...non si può nemmeno far prevalere questa esigenza forzando la propria vita e la realtà che si sa vivendo ... Lei a 38 anni ha una storia ( apparentemente) chiusa alle spalle e un tizio che la corteggia ...forse è innamorata di occhi verdi ma sarebbe disposta a capitolare a favore dello spasimante che le ha fatto. Intravedere uno scenario da favola (???) ..qui si somma la disperazione all'immaturità ...mi chiedo se nascesse un figlio cosa troverebbe ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma tesssoro, io non parlavo solo di farlo, il figlio, ma pure di trovare prima il padre. Non uno a caso, eh? Ma uno con il quale PRIMA costruire appunto una coppia solida.
> Cosa per la quale ci vogliono ANNI.
> 
> Ti perdono dati i tuoi squilibri ormonali.
> :mrgreen:


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> ANNI... Esagerata
> Se c'è complicità e sintonia con una persona, bastano pochi mesi.


sì, per dover scoprire dopo anni che di quella persona non avevi capito una beneamata fava. 
Ci vuole tempo ma soprattutto servono le occasioni in cui si viene messi alla prova.
Lo faresti tu un figlio con uno che senza dirti nulla si indebita, ad esempio?
O con uno che reagisce ad ogni provocazione alzando le mani?
Io ho visto quest'estate uno che, per una stupidaggine, si è messo a menar botte per strada lasciando il bambino di due anni incustodito e ovviamente terrorizzato.
I difetti li abbiamo TUTTI: l'importante è sapere se quelli che ha l'altro per noi sono accettabili.
Perchè i pregi ... li facciamo vedere subito; invece i difetti tendiamo a nasconderli.
Io non so quante volte ho sentito da gente che si è sposata senza convivere: ah se l'avessi conosciuto/a meglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a te ti ci sono voluti otto anni se ricordo bene
> a me tre volte tanto ...
> ma c'è chi in un anno riesce a far tutto e anche a farlo funzionare ...
> che poi io la penso come te all'incirca ma è che mi piace tanto contestare
> ...


11, non 8


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a te ti ci sono voluti otto anni se ricordo bene
> a me tre volte tanto ...
> ma c'è chi in un anno riesce a far tutto e anche a farlo funzionare ...
> che poi io la penso come te all'incirca ma è che mi piace tanto contestare
> ...


eh ma lo so. Fai bene ad approfittarne adesso, a te è obbligatorio perdonare TUTTO e non contraddirti MAI:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, per dover scoprire dopo anni che di quella persona non avevi capito una beneamata fava.
> Ci vuole tempo ma soprattutto servono le occasioni in cui si viene messi alla prova.
> Lo faresti tu un figlio con uno che senza dirti nulla si indebita, ad esempio?
> O con uno che reagisce ad ogni provocazione alzando le mani?
> ...


Questo è quello che si pensa sia il percorso ottimale ma garanzie non ce ne sono mai e te lo dico per esperienza personale.
Ho conosciuto coppie che hanno fatto la fuitina a 16 anni e vivono felici e innamorati da trent'anni e pure donne che hanno cresciuto un figlio da sole.
Se si potesse sapere prima qual è la persona più adatta per stare insieme il forum sarebbe chiuso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Quoto tutto quello che dice Sbri. E lo quoto talmente tanto volentieri, che quoto adesso (prequoto?) perfino anche pure quello che dirà nei prossimi 10 anni. L'ho detto. :yes:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che si pensa sia il percorso ottimale ma garanzie non ce ne sono mai e te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> Ho conosciuto coppie che hanno fatto la fuitina a 16 anni e vivono felici e innamorati da trent'anni e pure donne che hanno cresciuto un figlio da sole.
> Se si potesse sapere prima qual è la persona più adatta per stare insieme il forum sarebbe chiuso.


La statistica è quella scienza che non SERVE assolutamente a nulla, in quanto non determina.
Ti da delle probabilità...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..si mi tocca raccontarlo perchè sono un po' sconvolto. E sto pure rosicando causa orgoglio.
> Ho avuto l'occasione di parlare con la mia ex. Ex da 13 giorni. Ex che piangeva per me l'ultima volta che facevamo sesso ( lei dichiarava fosse amore ). Aveva già deciso di lasciarmi.
> Lei che per me, secondo le sue parole, avrebbe rinunciato ad avere dei figli se solo io gli avessi anche solo fatto capire che in un futuro avremmo potuto convivere.
> 
> ...


Senti che cosa è capitato a me...
Lunaiena aveva promesso di sposarmi per l'autunno...
Capito la furbina?
E intanto mi giurava amore e fedeltà....
tranquillo non ciulo con mio marito....
tranquillo....
e se ciulo uso il preservativo...lo costringo guarda....

Una montagna di parole....

Bon e adesso anch'io mi trovo una promessa sposa
incinta di un altro....

E pensare che io le dicevo
Ma che rolata che hai lì sotto
e lei ma no tengo nella tasca della felpa una bottiglia di coca cola...

E invece varda qua....


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

più che altro a 38 anni una donna vorrebbe avere davanti una progettualità di vita e non gli avanzi di quella di altri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi pareva di fare speculazione, Occhi ha detto che i motivi erano quelli. Lei lo ama ma non ce la fa a pensare di dover rinunciare ad essere madre, a costruire una famiglia. E' lei che lo ha lasciato e lei che gli ha detto, dopo, di amarlo.
> ... e ho letto le critiche(non le tue, Chiara): lei ci doveva pensare prima, lui è stato onesto... ecc...
> Vabbè, ma mica nasciamo imparati. Una storia nasce ed è una storia.... poi ci si accorge di voler costruire qualcosa con quella persona, nasce il desiderio di andare avanti in una direzione. A quel punto si scopre che rimanere con quella persona, dovendo mortificare i nostri bisogni , ci provoca sofferenza. Non è stato un errore la storia in sè... ma la sua evoluzione è andata nella direzione sbagliata.


Si cara, dicevo speculativi nel senso di astratti. Sono d'accordo.
Ora vado, berimbau me chama


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro a 38 anni una donna vorrebbe avere davanti una progettualità di vita e non gli avanzi di quella di altri


Uno illibato, insomma, così magari dopo la prima notte di nozze una può pure appendere alla finestra il suo prepuzio infranto con giusto orgoglio.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Quoto Min,Ab e Sbri.
Forse Occhi ha peccato un po' di ingenuità a pensare che una donna innamorata e con idee di convivenza potesse alla fine accettare ....il nulla.
Perché il nulla è questo rapporto.
 Intendiamoci. 
Occhi sono certa le ha dato tutto quello che poteva ma che certo per una donna come lei era poco.
Ma a meno che non trovi una alla tebe che difficilmente vorrebbe un altra convivenza e figuriamoci figli...ecco...
Credo proprio che il futuro sentimental e di occhi non sia roseo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto Min,Ab e Sbri.
> Forse Occhi ha peccato un po' di ingenuità a pensare che una donna innamorata e con idee di convivenza potesse alla fine accettare ....il nulla.
> Perché il nulla è questo rapporto.
> Intendiamoci.
> ...


Il nulla?
Su questo dissento.
Puó non darle quello che lei vuole ma ul nulla proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno illibato, insomma, così magari dopo la prima notte di nozze una può pure appendere alla finestra il suo prepuzio infranto con giusto orgoglio.


uno che  non deve rendere conto di quello che farà a breve e a lungo termine.
occhiverdi ha già dato in termini di genitore, lei vorrebbe dare
etc


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il nulla?
> Su questo dissento.
> Puó non darle quello che lei vuole ma ul nulla proprio no.


Il nulla per cosa desiderava lei.
Per me non sarebbe il nulla anzi.
Ma per lei si. Se no non l avrebbe lasciato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che  non deve rendere conto di quello che farà a breve e a lungo termine.
> occhiverdi ha già dato in termini di genitore, lei vorrebbe dare
> etc


Occhiverdi in caso non potrebbe essere ancora padre? S'è fatto una vasectomia? O non vuole lui?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhiverdi in caso non potrebbe essere ancora padre? S'è fatto una vasectomia? O non vuole lui?


già non leggo io, se poi tu scrivi solo leggendo me :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già non leggo io, se poi tu scrivi solo leggendo me :singleeye:


Madonna, mai sul pezzo oh.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco che a 38 anni l'orologio biologico dia dei segnali cogenti e costringa una donna che vuol diventare madre a far due conti x capire che si è alle porte coi sassi ma ...*non si può nemmeno far prevalere questa esigenza forzando la propria vita e la realtà che si sa vivendo ... *Lei a 38 anni ha una storia ( apparentemente) chiusa alle spalle e un tizio che la corteggia ...forse è innamorata di occhi verdi ma sarebbe disposta a capitolare a favore dello spasimante che le ha fatto. Intravedere uno scenario da favola (???) ..qui si somma la disperazione all'immaturità ...mi chiedo se nascesse un figlio cosa troverebbe ?


Ho capito Flamme... l'alternativa qual è?...

Io pure, come sanno molti, ho lasciato F. non solo per rimettermi con Elio (sinceramente stavamo meglio da amanti, essendo io poco adatta alla convivenza e lui uno che pensa molto al singolare, anche se stiamo migliorando. ).

L'ho lasciato anche perchè non voleva un altro figlio.

E' stato doloroso all'inizio (due anni e tre mesi di storia) ma poi ci ho messo una bella pietra sopra. E ho capito che LUI non poteva pretendere un sacrificio così grande da parte mia.
Adesso siamo amici. Non ci vediamo perchè a Elio darebbe fastidio ma ci sentiamo e siamo molto dolci e premurosi l'uno con l'altra. 
Devo dire che mi sono sentita molto apprezzata e amata da F. quando ha smesso di farmi ricatti morali, di piangere perchè lo stavo lasciando, di farmi credere che non ero adatta ad essere madre. Ha iniziato a essere altruista davvero quando ha capito quanto desidero avere un bambino.

Non è che se viene tra qualche anno mi dispiace... e lo devo avere per forza subito...

Però che senso ha investire altro tempo su un uomo che NON LI VUOLE proprio?

Non ha proprio senso.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, per dover scoprire dopo anni che di quella persona non avevi capito una beneamata fava.
> Ci vuole tempo ma soprattutto servono le occasioni in cui si viene messi alla prova.
> Lo faresti tu un figlio con uno che senza dirti nulla si indebita, ad esempio?
> O con uno che reagisce ad ogni provocazione alzando le mani?
> ...


Certo che non farei un figlio con uno scapestrato pieno di debiti o un manesco... ma non credo ci vogliano ann

Ma veramente si può scoprire anche dopo anni e anni che di quella persona non avevi capito una mazza. 


La conoscenza reciproca secondo me dipende dalla coscienza personale di ognuno e dalla capacità di nascondersi bene, di tenere su una maschera, di essere sinceri. Non penso dipenda dal tempo.

Elio ci sono cose di me che ha scoperto da quest'estate. Perchè io prima non volevo le vedesse...
E anche io ho scoperto cose di lui dopo otto anni...

Non ci sono mai garanzie.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho capito Flamme... l'alternativa qual è?...
> 
> Io pure, come sanno molti, ho lasciato F. non solo per rimettermi con Elio (sinceramente stavamo meglio da amanti, essendo io poco adatta alla convivenza e lui uno che pensa molto al singolare, anche se stiamo migliorando. ).
> 
> ...


E se dovessi scoprire che Elio non puó avere figli?


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro a 38 anni una donna vorrebbe avere davanti una progettualità di vita e non gli avanzi di quella di altri


UN APPLAUSO!!!!

:up:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se dovessi scoprire che Elio non puó avere figli?


Lo lascio e me ne trovo un altro che mi piace e che vuole bambini come me, a meno che lui non accetti che io lo abbia in altri modi e di non essere il padre biologico ma "adottivo".



Per me avere un figlio con un buon compagno è più importante dell'amore.

Ma lui lo sa. Ci è rimasto male, ovviamente. Non potevo non dirglielo, ho pensato fosse corretto da parte mia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo lascio e me ne trovo un altro che mi piace e che vuole bambini come me, a meno che lui non accetti che io lo abbia in altri modi e di non essere il padre biologico ma "adottivo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo immaginavo. Speravo di sbagliarmi.
Brividi! Ma bruvidi veri!
Io ti avrei lasciato all'istante dopo una frase così


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo lascio e me ne trovo un altro che mi piace e che vuole bambini come me, a meno che lui non accetti che io lo abbia in altri modi e di non essere il padre biologico ma "adottivo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece ti avrei sposato.
Almeno non c'era di mezzo l'instabilità emotiva dell'amore.
Osserva come è meglio andar d'accordo ( leggi buon compagno)
che non essere uniti
vittime e un po' complici
delle passioni umane.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo. Speravo di sbagliarmi.
> Brividi! Ma bruvidi veri!
> Io ti avrei lasciato all'istante dopo una frase così


ma io anche prima. Mi accodo ai brividi. Seriamente.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo. Speravo di sbagliarmi.
> Brividi! Ma bruvidi veri!
> Io ti avrei lasciato all'istante dopo una frase così


Per fortuna Elio la pensa diversamente 

Lui non ha avuto i brividi, comprende e accetta il mio desiderio di maternità e anche lui vorrebbe diventare padre.

Se dovessimo avere problemi di fertilità si affronteranno, ma io non rinuncio, non ci penso proprio!

Tantissime donne per amore fanno di tutto, anche di peggio che rinunciare alla maternità. Io sono orgogliosa di non essere così.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io anche prima. Mi accodo ai brividi. Seriamente.


Evidentemente tu non vuoi avere un bambino quanto lo voglio io, altrimenti, probabilmente, mi capiresti.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece ti avrei sposato.
> Almeno non c'era di mezzo l'instabilità emotiva dell'amore.
> *Osserva come è meglio andar d'accordo ( leggi buon compagno)*
> che non essere uniti
> ...


Hai ragione conte!

Che poi io non è che non amo Elio. Lo amo, ma amo di più me stessa e il figlio che spero verrà e sicuramente il nostro non è più un rapporto basato solo sui sentimenti ma anche sui progetti.

Quando era basato solo sui sentimenti litigavamo e basta! :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu non vuoi avere un bambino quanto lo voglio io, altrimenti, probabilmente, mi capiresti.


e com'è che a Farfalla non hai detto la stessa cosa?  Nemmeno lei capisce. Ah, giusto, lei figli ne ha, dovevi dire altro :singleeye:Anzi, io direi che capiamo benissimo, figli o non figli. Io credo tu abbia scritto una delle cose più orrende che abbia letto qui; zero umanità, empatia e amore per nessuno che non sia tu. Altro che brividi. Paura.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e com'è che a Farfalla non hai detto la stessa cosa?  Nemmeno lei capisce. Ah, giusto, lei figli ne ha, dovevi dire altro :singleeye:Anzi, io direi che capiamo benissimo, figli o non figli. *Io credo tu abbia scritto una delle cose più orrende che abbia letto qui; zero umanità, empatia e amore per nessuno che non sia tu.* Altro che brividi. Paura.


Ma è ovvio che chi ha avuto dei figli, come farfalla, spesso non può capire chi fa scelte estreme pur di averne. Per ora non è il mio caso e spero non lo diventi, ma pure se fosse, qual è il problema?

Non capisco come tu ti possa permettere di esprimere certi giudizi... non amo nessuno che non sia io, non sono umana....ma che STRACAZZO dici???

Io sono un'ottima compagna e una persona sincera. A Elio vado bene così e di certo tu non puoi sapere come, quando e in che misura gli dimostro il mio amore. Ha avuto molte rimostranze, come in ogni coppia, ma non si è mai lamentato della mia mancanza di umanità e di generosità.

Proprio perchè MI AMA, capisce quanto è importante per me avere un bambino e non tenterà mai, come fece F., di sminuire il mio istinto materno pur di tenermi buona e zitta.

Ragioni proprio come una ragazzina che vede il mondo rosa "con il conto in banca"  (tanto per citare quel telefilm ridicolo che ti piace tanto, dove le donne fanno mille passi indietro e l'unica che si salva è Miranda Hobbes).


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu non vuoi avere un bambino quanto lo voglio io, altrimenti, probabilmente, mi capiresti.


Ma io ricordo che fino ad un tre/quattro mesi fa tu di bambini non volevi sentirne manco parlare.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io ricordo che fino ad un tre/quattro mesi fa tu di bambini non volevi sentirne manco parlare.


Quando sono approdata sul forum credevo di non volere figli, era molto più di un anno fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando sono approdata sul forum credevo di non volere figli, era molto più di un anno fa.


Prima di tornare come Principessa, il che non è neanche tanto tempo fa. Ma anche fossero sei mesi, come fai ad essere così categorica, talebana, passando da un'opinione all'altra? E' training autogeno? Ti autoconvinci?


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che chi ha avuto dei figli, come farfalla, spesso non può capire chi fa scelte estreme pur di averne. Per ora non è il mio caso e spero non lo diventi, ma pure se fosse, qual è il problema?
> 
> Non capisco come tu ti possa permettere di esprimere certi giudizi... non amo nessuno che non sia io, non sono umana....ma che STRACAZZO dici???
> 
> ...


che non capissi un caxzo era chiaro da settimane, eh, ma tu insisti a dire le cose a caso. Farfalla non capisce perché ha avuto figli e io non capisco perché non li ho. Tutto e il contrario di tutto. Che tu sia un'ottima compagna e persona sincera lo dovrebbero dire altri, non tu. Sembri il pupazzetto con la carica che ripete le paroline impostate di fabbrica, assurda. Sincera, poi, quando: quando tradisci? Spari le sillabe a caso? Per altro, pure permalosa; non capisci granché ma ti risenti come i caproni. Se volevi solo elogi, non è questo il posto. Una che usa un altro solo ed esclusivamente per concretizzare i propri scopi, tanto che 'se non è buono' per quello scopo lo scarica senza dubbi come un divano difettoso è sì, una persona senza umanità, empatia e amore per nessuno che non sia sé stessa. Mi chiedo cosa avrai da insegnare a un figlio con queste basi da minerale (e lascio perdere l'aspetto infantile perché mi semberebbe di sparare sulla croce rossa davvero). La paura aumenta.

ah, gusto per dire, SaTC l'avete detto voi che a me piace, mica io. Ho solo preso un nomignolo per dare un'identità fake al mio amico, valida tanto quanto Elios, Francois e menate varie. Che mi frega di correggere, in fondo è un telefilm divertente. Sono ben altre le cose che amo vedere, ma mica ci arrivi che il livello è ben altro. Anzi che non ti piaccia Samantha, per altro, visto l'immagine di te che ti piace tanto effondere.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima di tornare come Principessa, il che non è neanche tanto tempo fa. Ma anche fossero sei mesi, come fai ad essere così categorica, talebana, passando da un'opinione all'altra? E' training autogeno? Ti autoconvinci?


Veramente sbagliavo prima che cercavo di autoconvincermi che non volevo figli per poter stare con F. senza rimpianti.
 In realtà li voglio eccome! Da sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che chi ha avuto dei figli, come farfalla, spesso non può capire chi fa scelte estreme pur di averne. Per ora non è il mio caso e spero non lo diventi, ma pure se fosse, qual è il problema?
> 
> Non capisco come tu ti possa permettere di esprimere certi giudizi... non amo nessuno che non sia io, non sono umana....ma che STRACAZZO dici???
> 
> ...


Quando mi sono sposata desideravo un figlio ma amavo mio marito. Amandolo non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di lasciarlp se non avesse potuto darmelo. Non oso immaginare cosa deve essere npn riuscire ad avere figli e sentirsi rifiutati dalla persona che si ama per una cosa di cui non si ha colpa. Deve essere davvero una cosa inimmaginabile. Già uno di sente menomato e proprio la persona che dovrebbe starti più vicino ti abbandona per questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente sbagliavo prima che cercavo di autoconvincermi che non volevo figli per poter stare con F. senza rimpianti.
> In realtà li voglio eccome! Da sempre.


Ho capito, ma sei drastica. O bianco o nero, giusto o sbagliato, vero o falso, acceso o spento. Eh oh. Mo' che nessuno capisce la tua voglia di maternità, che non è manco una semplice, banale, voglia di avere prole ma LA voglia di concepire. Totale, globale ed a prescindere dal padre. Cioè, a volte fai paura. Passi con una semplicità sconcertante da un'idea al suo opposto e poi il contrario. Sei allucinante.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che non capissi un caxzo era chiaro da settimane, eh, ma tu insisti a dire le cose a caso. Farfalla non capisce perché ha avuto figli e io non capisco perché non li ho. Tutto e il contrario di tutto. Che tu sia un'ottima compagna e persona sincera lo dovrebbero dire altri, non tu. Sembri il pupazzetto con la carica che ripete le paroline impostate di fabbrica, assurda. Sincera, poi, quando: quando tradisci? Spari le sillabe a caso? Per altro, pure permalosa; non capisci granché ma ti risenti come i caproni. Se volevo solo elogi, non è questo il posto. *Una che usa un altro solo ed esclusivamente per concretizzare i propri scopi, tanto che 'se non è buono' per quello scopi lo scarica senza dubbi come un divano difettoso è sì, una persona senza umanità, empatia e amore per nessuno che non sia sé stessa. Mi chiedo cosa avrai da insegnare a un figlio con queste basi da minerale* (e lascio perdere l'aspetto infantile perché mi semberebbe di sparare sulla croce rossa davvero). La paura aumenta.
> 
> ah, gusto per dire, SaTC l'avete detto voi che a me piace, mica io. Ho solo preso un nomignolo per dare un'identità fake al mio amico, valida tanto quanto Elios, Francois e menate varie. Che mi frega di correggere, in fondo è un telefilm divertente. Sono ben altre le cose che amo vedere, ma mica ci arrivi. Anzi che non ti piaccia Samantha, per altro, visto l'immagine di te che ti piace tanto effondere.


Samantha è cogliona quanto le altre perchè appena arriva il belloccio ricco di turno diventa una mammoletta. 
Dove ho detto che non capisci perchè non li hai? 

NON CAPISCI PERCHE' NON LI VUOI! E lei perchè già li ha.

Tu non hai quell'esigenza e farfalla l'ha già soddisfatta.

Capito ora o devo ripetere ancora? 

Più che permalosa, mi urta che una qualunque si permetta di dire cose senza senso e del tutto sbagliate sul mio conto.
Ho tradito, si, e ho confessato. Sono stata perdonata. Questo non mi rende sincera?
Sul neretto, è una tua interpretazione. TUA.

Io non ho mai scritto che se Elio non mi desse dei figli lo scaricherei subito.

Elio non è un oggetto per me ma è il mio compagno e per questo sono stata chiara dicendogli che voglio un bambino. Ovviamente non vuol dire che se lui non è fertile lo scarico automaticamente, ma mi aspetto da lui che troviamo insieme diverse soluzioni.
Se lui mi capisce e non ritiene affatto di essere usato, come cazzo ti permetti tu di parlare dei MIEI sentimenti? Chi cazzo sei?
Ah già, quella che ha talmente paura dell'intimità da scopare con la tuta spaziale :rotfl:
Ma che ne sai.
Un uomo che ti ama davvero non te li chiede certi sacrifici. Ti porta in alto, te e i tuoi sogni. E' così o dovrebbe essere così.


Fiera di essere quello che sono e se il destino vuole, sarò un'ottima madre.

Continua pure a blaterare, se vuoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho capito Flamme... l'alternativa qual è?...
> 
> Io pure, come sanno molti, ho lasciato F. non solo per rimettermi con Elio (sinceramente stavamo meglio da amanti, essendo io poco adatta alla convivenza e lui uno che pensa molto al singolare, anche se stiamo migliorando. ).
> 
> ...


Ma non si può affidare il nostro desiderio di esser madre al primo che passa e solo perché si è uscite una sera con lui fantasticare come se fosse il principe azzurro ( che per la cronaca non esiste nemmeno nelle favole ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando mi sono sposata desideravo un figlio ma amavo mio marito. Amandolo non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di lasciarlp se non avesse potuto darmelo. *Non oso immaginare cosa deve essere npn riuscire ad avere figli e sentirsi rifiutati dalla persona che si ama per una cosa di cui non si ha colpa. *Deve essere davvero una cosa inimmaginabile. Già uno di sente menomato e proprio la persona che dovrebbe starti più vicino ti abbandona per questo.


Secondo me, farfalla, non lo puoi sapere. Avresti dovuto passarci come purtroppo capita a molte coppie. E molte coppie, per questi motivi, si lasciano.
E' doloroso per una persona essere sterile ma è altrettanto doloroso per la persona fertile dover rinunciare alla genitorialità per questo.
Secondo me si possono trovare altre soluzioni. 
L'adozione, per chi ha l'età. La fecondazione artificiale.
Io sarei disposta a trovarle (speriamo di no, ripeto).
Ma non sono disposta a rinunciare a diventare mamma.
Non credo che questa sia mancanza di amore verso il mio uomo... io mi sentirei poco amata se lui pretendesse che io vi rinunciassi...


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma sei drastica. O bianco o nero, giusto o sbagliato, vero o falso, acceso o spento. Eh oh. Mo' che nessuno capisce la tua voglia di maternità, che non è manco una semplice, banale, voglia di avere prole ma LA voglia di concepire. *Totale, globale ed a prescindere dal padre. *Cioè, a volte fai paura. Passi con una semplicità sconcertante da un'idea al suo opposto e poi il contrario. Sei allucinante.


Chi te l'ha detto?

Io voglio Elio come padre dei miei figli.

Ma se lui non li volesse più o non volesse trovare soluzioni giuste, qualora non ci riuscissimo, vado avanti.

Perchè dovrei rinunciare a una cosa così bella come l'essere madre per un uomo??

Ma stiamo scherzando????


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non si può affidare il nostro desiderio di esser madre al primo che passa e solo perché si è uscite una sera con lui fantasticare come se fosse il principe azzurro ( che per la cronaca non esiste nemmeno nelle favole ) :mrgreen:


Ahò, sto tizio dell'ex di OcchiVerdi può essere che l'ha ispirata  
Un'amica di Elio è stata scaricata dopo più di un decennio dal suo uomo (separato e con una figlia), perchè gli chiese un figlio. E lui non voleva. Lei all'epoca aveva 37 anni.
Beh, per qualche settimana ha pianto. Dopo pochissimo tempo ha conosciuto un altro. Si sono sposati dopo solo sei mesi. E ora sono una coppia felice con una bimba.

Chi lo può dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Io voglio Elio come padre dei miei figli.
> 
> ...


A prescindere dal padre. Esattamente.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A prescindere dal padre. Esattamente.


Ma ci sei o ci fai?

Se lui non volesse più diventare padre, è ovvio che dovrei cercare un altro uomo per realizzare il mio sogno.

Comunque il problema non si pone perchè lui vuole diventare genitore quanto me e, come me, pensa che i figli siano di chi li cresca. Dunque, se ci fossero problemi, o miei, o suoi, sicuramente troveremo una soluzione.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Io voglio Elio come padre dei miei figli.
> 
> ...


il punto vero della questione è questo ed è diverso : io il figlio lo voglio da te ma tu non puoi e nonvuoi. stare con te mi priva di questo bisogno, diritto, esigenza....
è giusto?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai?
> 
> Se lui non volesse più diventare padre, è ovvio che dovrei cercare un altro uomo per realizzare il mio sogno.
> 
> Comunque il problema non si pone perchè lui vuole diventare genitore quanto me e, come me, pensa che i figli siano di chi li cresca. Dunque, se ci fossero problemi, o miei, o suoi, sicuramente troveremo una soluzione.


Ma ovvio de che? Come cazzo ragioni, sei mesi fa, o meno, la pensavi in modo DIAMETRALMENTE opposto. Oh, e ripigliati, cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ovvio de che? Come cazzo ragioni, sei mesi fa, o meno, la pensavi in modo DIAMETRALMENTE opposto. Oh, e ripigliati, cazzo.


Nel frattempo ha cambiato idea


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto vero della questione è questo ed è diverso : io il figlio lo voglio da te ma tu non puoi e nonvuoi. stare con te mi priva di questo bisogno, diritto, esigenza....
> *è giusto?*


Già.

Hai inquadrato perfettamente la questione... e la mia risposta penso sia già chiarissima.

NON E' GIUSTO.

Diventare mamma o papà è un'esigenza un pochino più importante di tante altre, a cui si può rinunciare (tipo prendere un cane, un gatto, fumare in casa, il pezzodicarta/martiremonio ecc... ecc... ecc...)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Cioè, allucinante: io incontro una, la donna della mia vita. L'amo alla follia, pazzamente. E ricambiato, anche. Un piccolo problema: tentiamo di avere figli, e lei non può, in nessun modo e manco con la Spirito Santo. Andiamo per le via adottive, e neanche quelle sono praticabili per chissà quale cavillo. Tentiamo di rubarne uno ma mi faccio tre anni con la condizionale. Una sera vado a comprare la gazzosa e non torno più. Poi dice che non è vero che è a prescindere dall'altro coniuge. No.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ovvio de che? Come cazzo ragioni, sei mesi fa, o meno, la pensavi in modo DIAMETRALMENTE opposto. Oh, e ripigliati, cazzo.


Porco il clero, ma quante volte devo ripetermi??? 

Ho cercato di autoconvincermi che non volevo essere madre perchè F., il mio partner UFFICIALE tempo fa, non voleva figli! E alla fine ho capito che era inutile, che non ci sarei riuscita e non era nemmeno giusto.

Io ho sempre voluto un bambino.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, allucinante: io incontro una, la donna della mia vita. L'amo alla follia, pazzamente. E ricambiato, anche. Un piccolo problema: tentiamo di avere figli, e lei non può, in nessun modo e manco con la Spirito Santo. Andiamo per le via adottive, e neanche quelle sono praticabili per chissà quale cavillo. Tentiamo di rubarne uno ma mi faccio tre anni con la condizionale. Una sera vado a comprare la gazzosa e non torno più. Poi dice che non è vero che è a prescindere dall'altro coniuge. No.


non può enon vuole in questo caso riguarda problematiche di vita passata:altri figlie responsabilità.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ca va sans dire che se lui è sterile il discorso cambia[/FONT]


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me, farfalla, non lo puoi sapere. Avresti dovuto passarci come purtroppo capita a molte coppie. E molte coppie, per questi motivi, si lasciano.
> E' doloroso per una persona essere sterile ma è altrettanto doloroso per la persona fertile dover rinunciare alla genitorialità per questo.
> Secondo me si possono trovare altre soluzioni.
> L'adozione, per chi ha l'età. La fecondazione artificiale.
> ...


Quando si è coppia si dovrebbero avere gli stessi
desideri..figli si..figli no..se la natura impedisce la procreazione
..la coppia dovrebbe trovare un altra soluzione. .figli no..oppure figli comunque

Personalmente credo che l esperienza genitoriale
completi l uomo. ..ma se i bimbi non arrivano. .si potrebbe
anche pensare per una vita a due


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Porco il clero, ma quante volte devo ripetermi???
> 
> Ho cercato di autoconvincermi che non volevo essere madre perchè F., il mio partner UFFICIALE tempo fa, non voleva figli! E alla fine ho capito che era inutile, che non ci sarei riuscita e non era nemmeno giusto.
> 
> Io ho sempre voluto un bambino.


E' proprio quello il punto: tu mica ragioni, ti autoconvinci delle cose. Ma non è solo per la questione maternità, è più in generale. E' come se prendessi una scheda perforata di quelle dei computer grossi intere stanze ed ogni sacrosantissima volta che te la infili (ti risparmio dove) resetti la versione precedente. Capito? E' assurdo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, allucinante: io incontro una, la donna della mia vita. L'amo alla follia, pazzamente. E ricambiato, anche. Un piccolo problema: tentiamo di avere figli, e lei non può, in nessun modo e manco con la Spirito Santo. Andiamo per le via adottive, e neanche quelle sono praticabili per chissà quale cavillo. Tentiamo di rubarne uno ma mi faccio tre anni con la condizionale. Una sera vado a comprare la gazzosa e non torno più. Poi dice che non è vero che è a prescindere dall'altro coniuge. No.


Non fumi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non può enon vuole in questo caso riguarda problematiche di vita passata:altri figlie responsabilità.
> ca va sans dire che se lui è sterile il discorso cambia


Fumare in casa. Cane/gatto.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' proprio quello il punto: tu mica ragioni, ti autoconvinci delle cose. Ma non è solo per la questione maternità, è più in generale. E' come se prendessi una scheda perforata di quelle dei computer grossi intere stanze ed ogni sacrosantissima volta che te la infili (ti risparmio dove) resetti la versione precedente. Capito? E' assurdo.


Lo so che era assurdo. Infatti non è durata molto. Da quando F. mi disse che non voleva figli (per la cronaca, LUI ha cambiato idea), alla nostra separazione, saranno passati alcuni mesi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

insomma sia che si voglia imporre o negare all'altro un figlio lo squilibrio all'interno della coppia èenorme.
e sentirsi dire non potremo mai fare questi progetti non èfacile anche se ami e sei ad un punto della vita in cui non vuoi rimanere incompiuta (se per te la completezza prevede il diventare madre)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non fumi


Meglio la gazzosa, faccio pure certi rutti da primato...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ehm*

.. tornando a @OcchiVerdi

.. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire 
l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso). 
Ecco, la mia considerazione è che invece quella sincerità lì è peggio di una qualsiasi bugia detta in buona fede, come potrebbe essere quella di questo G. Quella di OcchiVerdi è la sincerità dei paraculi fatti e finiti, quelli che riscattano la loro impotenza d'amore, la loro incapacità di vivere una nuova storia d'amore (che è un evento in sé devastante) con la _sincerità_ del dichiarare da subito l'ineluttabilità di decisioni prese prima e a cui si vuole tenere fede a qualunque costo, e tali che la presenza dell'amore non mutano di un'ette. La tua amante, caro OV, non si sentiva amata da te, non lo è mai stata, non lo è, perché tu le hai impedito di sognare, un delitto imperdonabile tra amanti.
L'hai usata, diciamo la verità, essù! Per nobili motivi: una figlia che non vuoi abbandonare fisicamente nemmeno un po'? Sì sì. Validissimi motivi, ma non così validi considerato che genitori si resta per sempre.
E non c'entrano niente le foghe di maternità dei 38 anni, ma proprio niente. E' la sostanza becera di quella tua sincerità che l'ha fatta volare basso, che l'ha fatta smorire proprio; appena ha potuto, la poveretta si è messa con qualcuno che se anche le dice delle balle, almeno non sembra navigare nelle acque di un'adolescenza senza adolescenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio la gazzosa, faccio pure certi rutti da primato...


Gareggi contro chi? :singleeye: Birra e gassosa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma sia che si voglia imporre o negare all'altro un figlio lo squilibrio all'interno della coppia èenorme.
> e sentirsi dire non potremo mai fare questi progetti non èfacile anche se ami e sei ad un punto della vita in cui non vuoi rimanere incompiuta (se per te la completezza prevede il diventare madre)


Ma io non ti dico di no. Non dico che non è così. Solo che sono situazioni che vanno prese caso per caso, come sempre in questi casi. Non come un caterpillar, capito? No. Di fino.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...


Ma pure questa finisce su mymovies?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ti dico di no. Non dico che non è così. Solo che sono situazioni che vanno prese caso per caso, come sempre in questi casi. Non come un caterpillar, capito? No. Di fino.


sì, questoperò è il tred di occhiverdi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gareggi contro chi? :singleeye: Birra e gassosa


Boh, contro me stesso, a volte con altri. Comunque un NO secco a birra e gassosa: o birra, o gassosa. Tsk.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, questoperò è il tred di occhiverdi


Guarda che pure sul telefonino (o tablet) c'è la barra spaziatrice.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ti dico di no. Non dico che non è così. Solo che sono situazioni che vanno prese caso per caso, come sempre in questi casi. Non come un caterpillar, capito? No. Di fino.


Cioè tu consideri anche l'ipotesi che una donna che vuole figli possa rinunciarvi ed essere felice per amore di un uomo? Senza pentirsi mai mai??


Bah, può essere.

E' pur sempre DARSI troppo... e di solito al darsi troppo si ricavano prevalentemente ca*** in cu** e basta.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure questa finisce su mymovies?


Vabbè, dai... non so esprimermi come te. Fustigatemi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Principessa*

Se tu stai con Elio che si dichiara come te desideroso di un figlio e domani si sveglia e ha cambiato idea io credo che tu possa anche pensare di lasciarlo. Ha tradito un progetto che entrambi sposavate
ben diverso é se pur volendolo la natura si oppone. Non é pensabile fargliene una colpa e se ci si ama si va avanti in due tentando altre strane, ma non posso pensare che se queste strade non danno risultato io abbandoni l'uomo che amo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...


può essere un altro punto di vista ...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, contro me stesso, a volte con altri. Comunque un NO secco a birra e gassosa: o birra, o gassosa. Tsk.


Ma dai la gassosa da sola è troppo dolciastra ...bleahhhh:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Cioè tu consideri anche l'ipotesi che una donna che vuole figli possa rinunciarvi ed essere felice per amore di un uomo? Senza pentirsi mai mai??
> 
> 
> Bah, può essere.
> ...


Io considero tante di quelle ipotesi che non ne hai idea, mediamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dai la gassosa da sola è troppo dolciastra ...bleahhhh:unhappy:


E vabbè, bevi solo birra. Ma birra annacquata no eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> può essere un altro punto di vista ...




diciamo che fantastica è stata abbastanza cruda e forse troppo categorica per quel che penso io, ma forse c'è del vero.
soprattutto il neretto: il discorso è stato dirottato lì perchè lei (la donna di OV) si è espressa in questo senso
ma nemmeno secondo me il problema vero sta lì


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure questa finisce su mymovies?


A proposito di mymovies e il film con DI CAPRIO, stamattina in un altro luogo nel web ho letto una recensione " di pancia" scritta da un uomo ed incentrata sull'attrice robbie margot :singleeye: Vi lascio immaginare ....sembrava l'inno all'alzabandiera ... Ho pensato subito a Fanti e alla sua recensione ...due mondi che non si incontreranno mai :smile:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu stai con Elio che si dichiara come te desideroso di un figlio e domani si sveglia e ha cambiato idea io credo che tu possa anche pensare di lasciarlo. Ha tradito un progetto che entrambi sposavate
> *ben diverso é se pur volendolo la natura si oppone. Non é pensabile fargliene una colpa e se ci si ama si va avanti in due tentando altre strane, ma non posso pensare che se queste strade non danno risultato io abbandoni l'uomo che amo.*


Ma certo che se la natura si oppone cercherei insieme a lui altre strade...

Se fallissero... boh! Come fanno a fallire?

Vorrebbe dire che sarei sterile anche io. Proprio sfiga!

Io non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa significhi per una persona scoprire di non poter avere bambini e volerne invece fortemente...
Per un uomo è meno "arduo" forse, basta accettare di essere un padre adottivo. Molte persone ancora credono che la genitorialità sia per forza legata al sangue. Per un maschio poi subentra anche l'orgoglio.
Una donna come fa? La legislazione italiana credo nemmeno consenta la maternità tramite utero in affitto e donazione di ovuli.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io considero tante di quelle ipotesi che non ne hai idea, mediamente.


Esponile. 
Non siamo qui per questo?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che fantastica è stata abbastanza cruda e forse troppo categorica per quel che penso io, ma forse c'è del vero.
> soprattutto il neretto: il discorso è stato dirottato lì perchè lei (la donna di OV) si è espressa in questo senso
> ma nemmeno secondo me il problema vero sta lì


In realtà la descrizione di fanti ...la sua interpretazione dell'atteggiamento di occhi verdi mi ha fatto ripensare ad una persona ...eh si talvolta l'intransigenza può far volare bassi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo che se la natura si oppone cercherei insieme a lui altre strade...
> 
> Se fallissero... boh! Come fanno a fallire?
> 
> ...


Ah boh. Le donne mica accettano di essere madri adottive. O utero (anche in fitto) o muerte.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...


Eh. 
Un punto di vista molto interessante!

In effetti, oltre alla batosta del "non voglio un figlio", c'è pure la batosta "non voglio vivere con te (alla luce del sole)".


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, bevi solo birra. Ma birra annacquata no eh.


Oddioooooo non è male


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A proposito di mymovies e il film con DI CAPRIO, stamattina in un altro luogo nel web ho letto una recensione " di pancia" scritta da un uomo ed incentrata sull'attrice robbie margot :singleeye: Vi lascio immaginare ....sembrava l'inno all'alzabandiera ... Ho pensato subito a Fanti e alla sua recensione ...due mondi che non si incontreranno mai :smile:


Ma Robbie Margot sarebbe? (Perchè Di Caprio in maiuscolo?)


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah boh. Le donne mica accettano di essere madri adottive. O utero (anche in fitto) o muerte.


Io lo accetterei.
:up:

Ho qualche conoscenza di mamme adottive stupende e di figli/e che le adorano (sapendo tutto).


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Esponile.
> Non siamo qui per questo?


Boh, no. Non so tu, io cazzeggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Robbie Margot sarebbe? (Perchè Di Caprio in maiuscolo?)


Boh per il maiuscolo ...la protagonista femminile se non erro tipo bambolona bionda occhiazzurri pare stratosfericamente bella ... Pare


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...



piuttosto cruda e non del tutto esatta perchè MI PREGIO di "conoscere" occhi non solo tramite pc e alcune cose proprio non sono sue, ma a grandi linee...

Quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io lo accetterei.
> :up:
> 
> Ho qualche conoscenza di mamme adottive stupende e di figli/e che le adorano (sapendo tutto).


Io TI accetterei. Con un'ascia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo che se la natura si oppone cercherei insieme a lui altre strade...
> 
> Se fallissero... boh! Come fanno a fallire?
> 
> ...


Pensi che adottare sia semplice? Puoi essere dichiarata non idonea...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh per il maiuscolo ...la protagonista femminile se non erro tipo bambolona bionda occhiazzurri pare stratosfericamente bella ... Pare


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Non so tu, io cazzeggio.


Se vabbè  bona come scusa.

Stai sempre al di sopra di tutto e di tutti, però quando ti si chiede qualcosa, sei muto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Nel film mi è parso di capire sia meno casta :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che adottare sia semplice? Puoi essere dichiarata non idonea...


Elio e io non potremo adottare. Non siamo sposati. E pure se lo fossimo, lui è molto più grande di me.

Oltre al fatto che le adozioni in Italia sono molto complicate.

Quando intendevo, in generale, che un uomo sterile con compagna fertile potrebbe accettare di essere padre adottivo, mi riferivo alla fecondazione artificiale.

Ovulo della donna, seme del donatore.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se vabbè  bona come scusa.
> 
> Stai sempre al di sopra di tutto e di tutti, però quando ti si chiede qualcosa, sei muto.


Cosa ti è di così difficile comprensione nella frase "va valutato caso per caso"?


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> piuttosto cruda e non del tutto esatta perchè MI PREGIO di "conoscere" occhi non solo tramite pc e alcune cose proprio non sono sue, ma a grandi linee...
> 
> Quoto.


Lungi da me l'idea di "giudicare" OV! Mi sono solo messa agevolemente nei panni di lei, così, perché istintivamente mi sento femmina più che maschio. E perché in amore spesso la bugia è più vera della verità... dal momento si è in stato di allucinazione. E poi io personalmente ho una vera idiosincrasia per quelli che sanno oggi già come saranno domani.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa ti è di così difficile comprensione nella frase "va valutato caso per caso"?


Ok, caso per caso. E se ti dicessi che per me è quasi impossibile che una donna rinunci alla maternità per un uomo, senza pentirsi, e chiedessi dunque a te, che hai mille ipotesi, come può essere possibile che accada?


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io TI accetterei. Con un'ascia.


Grazie, sei sempre un tesoro di uomo (di cacca).


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo che se la natura si oppone cercherei insieme a lui altre strade...
> 
> Se fallissero... boh! Come fanno a fallire?
> 
> ...



Mi hai fatto venire in mente che Mattia un figlio. Due. tre. Puire quattro. Li voleva.
Li voleva fortemente. Mi sembra di sentire lui leggendo te.
Diceva che non avrebbe mai potuto stare con una donna, pur amandola, se questa non avesse condiviso il progetto figli. Che l'idea di non avere un piccolo mattia lo faceva diventare matto...
E sono arrivata io.
Che ho detto no riproduzione da subito.
Anche lui per un po' ha pensato che  cambiassi idea. Che alla fine essendo donna come diavolo facevo a non sentire l'istinto materno?

Una delle cause dello scoppio della nostra coppia che ha portato al suo tradimento è stato proprio questo.
Il mio no. Ma l'ho lasciato anche libero di lasciarmi e trovare la fattrice giusta. Perchè in quel caso proprio di fattrice si parlava.

Siamo ancora qui.
Io e lui.
Sommersi dai nipoti.
E da gatti. E locuste. E topi. E scoiattoli e orchidee.

Ha scelto me. 
Le cose cambiano Principessa.
E ti auguro di avere figli, davvero con tutto il cuore, ma se ciò non dovesse succedere...forse potrai stupirti delle decisioni che potresti prendere vivendo il "problema" sul momento.
:smile:


(forza Elio, tieni duro!!!)

scusate l ot.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok, caso per caso. E se ti dicessi che per me è quasi impossibile che una donna rinunci alla maternità per un uomo, senza pentirsi, e chiedessi dunque a te, che hai mille ipotesi, come può essere possibile che accada?


Nel TUO caso specifico io, visti i pregressi, tenterei l'interdizione coercitiva per palese incapacità d'intendere e volere.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Elio e io non potremo adottare. Non siamo sposati. E pure se lo fossimo, lui è molto più grande di me.
> 
> Oltre al fatto che le adozioni in Italia sono molto complicate.
> 
> ...


Dopo 3 anni di convivenza puoi adottare. Non so come sia per la differenza di età, non so quantu anni avete di differenza.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

@Tebe

:up:


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lungi da me l'idea di "giudicare" OV! Mi sono solo messa agevolemente nei panni di lei, così, perché istintivamente mi sento femmina più che maschio. E perché in amore spesso la bugia è più vera della verità... dal momento si è in stato di allucinazione. E poi io personalmente ho una vera idiosincrasia per quelli che sanno oggi già come saranno domani.



non voleva essere un giudizio sul fatto che tu giudichi, assolutamente.
:smile:


(Madonna...metto le faccine sorridenti a Fantastica...che cazzo mi sta succedendo? Mi faccio paura...:unhappy


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu stai con Elio che si dichiara come te desideroso di un figlio e domani si sveglia e ha cambiato idea io credo che tu possa anche pensare di lasciarlo. Ha tradito un progetto che entrambi sposavate
> ben diverso é se pur volendolo la natura si oppone. Non é pensabile fargliene una colpa e se ci si ama si va avanti in due tentando altre strane, ma non posso pensare che se queste strade non danno risultato io abbandoni l'uomo che amo.


Un post equilibrato.
Però si sa che Principessa è impulsiva e reagisce arroccandosi su qualsiasi posizione abbia espresso quando si sente attaccata.
Non sta decidendo adesso di trovarsi il primo che passa per fare un figlio.
Chi ha più età sa che sono cose che evolvono.
Anche l'interpretazione del caso di Occhiverdi che abbiamo fatto, anch'io ho fatto, è del tutto ipotetico. Indipendentemente dalla sua sincerità, anche lei potrebbe aver sentito che lui non era a disposto a smuoversi di un millimetro dall'idea iniziale per lei, per considerare anche lei.
Sempre di problemi di comunicazione e di considerazione dei reciproci desideri si parla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post equilibrato.
> Però si sa che Principessa è impulsiva e reagisce arroccandosi su qualsiasi posizione abbia espresso quando si sente attaccata.
> Non sta decidendo adesso di trovarsi il primo che passa per fare un figlio.
> Chi ha più età sa che sono cose che evolvono.
> ...


condivido


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente che Mattia un figlio. Due. tre. Puire quattro. Li voleva.
> Li voleva fortemente. Mi sembra di sentire lui leggendo te.
> Diceva che non avrebbe mai potuto stare con una donna, pur amandola, se questa non avesse condiviso il progetto figli. Che l'idea di non avere un piccolo mattia lo faceva diventare matto...
> E sono arrivata io.
> ...


scusa ma a mia domanda tempo fa hai detto che non ne sono venuti , non eri stata tu a non volerli.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza puoi adottare. Non so come sia per la differenza di età, non so quantu anni avete di differenza.



non più di 40 anni tra adottanti ed adottato, indipendentemente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo che se la natura si oppone cercherei insieme a lui altre strade...
> 
> Se fallissero... boh! Come fanno a fallire?
> 
> ...


Non hai idea di cosa significhino le altre strade. Ho seguito più donne in questo percorso che è davvero pesante per la coppia psicologicamente e fisicamente. Sono cose molto complesse. Se ti dovessi un giorno trovare a doverle percorrere cambieresti molte convinzioni.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma a mia domanda tempo fa hai detto che non ne sono venuti , non eri stata tu a non volerli.



non li ho mai voluti.
C'è stato un periodo di pochi mesi in cui non ho preso la pillola e ho semplicemente detto che se fossi rimasta incinta, in assenza di patologie, non avrei abortito.

Ti ricordi molto male.



strano...non ti succede mai che parti per la tangente fantasy


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente che Mattia un figlio. Due. tre. Puire quattro. Li voleva.
> Li voleva fortemente. Mi sembra di sentire lui leggendo te.
> Diceva che non avrebbe mai potuto stare con una donna, pur amandola, se questa non avesse condiviso il progetto figli. Che l'idea di non avere un piccolo mattia lo faceva diventare matto...
> E sono arrivata io.
> ...


In effetti sono cose talmente delicate che probabilmente è vero che si decide solo sul momento... 

Lui dice che non mi lascerebbe (cosa che io ho detto che farei) se io non volessi più bambini. Ma mica gli credo tanto.

Vedremo...

E' che io senza bambini non mi ci vedo in coppia in una convivenza :mrgreen: La convivenza per me è quasi un lavoro!
Sopportare un uomo... sesso sempre con la stessa persona.... MAH!
Se non dovessi avere figli, mi vedo in tutt'altra vita. Vorrei una vita che fosse un'avventura eterna, un divertimento, essere io bambina per sempre, vivere ogni giorno come se non avessi nulla da perdere.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel TUO caso specifico io, visti i pregressi, tenterei l'interdizione coercitiva per palese incapacità d'intendere e volere.


 Non è una risposta seria degna di nota.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In effetti sono cose talmente delicate che probabilmente è vero che si decide solo sul momento...
> 
> Lui dice che non mi lascerebbe (cosa che io ho detto che farei) se io non volessi più bambini. Ma mica gli credo tanto.
> 
> ...


PUGNALATEMI.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza puoi adottare. Non so come sia per la differenza di età, non so quantu anni avete di differenza.


Ah si? Si può adottare anche senza essere sposati in Italia?
Comunque non è una strada fattibile, lui ha compiuto 50 anni, io ne ho 30 e si dovrebbe adottare un bambino già grande (c'è il requisito che il genitore non deve avere oltre 40 anni di differenza con il figlio adottato).


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> non li ho mai voluti.
> C'è stato un periodo di pochi mesi in cui non ho preso la pillola e ho semplicemente detto che se fossi rimasta incinta, in assenza di patologie, non avrei abortito.
> 
> Ti ricordi molto male.
> ...


non ho certo voglia di scartabellare ma ho buona memoria.allora mi facesti passare per cretina cadendo dalle nuvole ed ora la stessa cosa ma al contrario.
e fosse la prima volta


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In effetti sono cose talmente delicate che probabilmente è vero che si decide solo sul momento...
> 
> Lui dice che non mi lascerebbe (cosa che io ho detto che farei) se io non volessi più bambini. Ma mica gli credo tanto.
> 
> ...


Non vorrei deluderti facendoti una rivelazione sconvolgente: gli anni passano, si matura, si invecchia, si cambiano opinioni, a 40 interessano cose che non ti interessavano a 30 e meno male!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> PUGNALATEMI.


Non so perché ma mi fai morire dal ridere e mi piaci tanto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah si? Si può adottare anche senza essere sposati in Italia?
> Comunque non è una strada fattibile, lui ha compiuto 50 anni, io ne ho 30 e si dovrebbe adottare un bambino già grande (c'è il requisito che il genitore non deve avere oltre 40 anni di differenza con il figlio adottato).


50 anni? Di credo sia infattibile
Sono senza parole pensavo fosse un ragazzino. Ora qualxhe spiegazione me la do


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> PUGNALATEMI.


Che palle che sei!

Manco fossi l'unica a pensare che la vita di coppia, a volte, è noiosa.


Non solo per questo bisogna avere figli, ci mancherebbe. Ma nemmeno incatenarsi a vita quando responsabilità verso altri esseri umani non ne hai!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 anni? Di credo sia infattibile
> Sono senza parole pensavo fosse un ragazzino. Ora qualxhe spiegazione me la do


:strepitosoh anche tu lo trovi un po' vecchio per Principessa e per essere primiparo super attempato.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 anni? Di credo sia infattibile
> Sono senza parole pensavo fosse un ragazzino. Ora qualxhe spiegazione me la do


Forse ti sarà sembrato un ragazzino perchè mi sopporta e abbiamo fatto cose da ragazzini. 
Avrà i suoi buoni motivi e i suoi vantaggi, che te devo di.
Comunque ho sempre detto che è più grande di me.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :strepitosoh anche tu lo trovi un po' vecchio per Principessa e per essere primiparo super attempato.


Magari. L'attempata della coppia sono io. Lui ha pure troppa energia e rompe pure troppo, per essere un cinquantenne.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

E aggiungo di aver sempre detto che mi piacciono i vecchi!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 anni? Di credo sia infattibile
> *Sono senza parole pensavo fosse un ragazzino. Ora qualxhe spiegazione me la do*


Buongiorno.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In effetti sono cose talmente delicate che probabilmente è vero che si decide solo sul momento...
> 
> Lui dice che non mi lascerebbe (cosa che io ho detto che farei) se io non volessi più bambini. Ma mica gli credo tanto.
> 
> ...



a chi lo dici.
Io una zitella impenitente. Ancora oggi faccio fatica a seguire Mattia nella sua idea di coppia.
Coppia che mai avrei pensato di poter costruire.
 Vivere tutti i giorni con lo stesso uomo per anni.
Io che ho sempre vissuto da sola.
Il letto da dividere.
La rtottura di coglioni di quando è malato.
O sono malata io che è na zecca di quelle da sopprimere subito.


E invece.
Il napulè geloso e controllore che pretendeva anche di condividere il respiro.

Nessuno avrebbe scommesso un centesimo su di noi.
Nessuno.
Nemmeno io.
E invece.
Io guardo questo uomo con cui mi sveglio tutte le mattine e spero di morire prima di lui, perchè se fosse al contrario credo non troverei più nessuno stimolo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho certo voglia di scartabellare ma ho buona memoria.allora mi facesti passare per cretina cadendo dalle nuvole ed ora la stessa cosa ma al contrario.
> e fosse la prima volta





Non c'è da piccarsi o offendersi.
Ricordi male. Come spesso ti accade con me.

perchè ti irriti?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E aggiungo di aver sempre detto che mi piacciono i vecchi!


Perché sei un po' schiacciata sul presente, come in tutti i tuoi aspetti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :strepitosoh anche tu lo trovi un po' vecchio per Principessa e per essere primiparo super attempato.


Per un figlio di sicuro. Per il resto a 30 anni avrei vissuto molto volentieri con un 50enne.Ma questo Non è il genere di 50enne che piace a me. Ma slmeno mi è più chiaro perchè le è tutto concesso


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In effetti hai detto una cosa super romantica, il conatone sotto ci stava tutto!

  a te e al tuo napulè!!!!

:inlove: Ma perchè non sei bisex, perchèèèè????


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non c'è da piccarsi o offendersi.
> *Ricordi male. *Come spesso ti accade con me.
> 
> perchè ti irriti?


affatto


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E aggiungo di aver sempre detto che mi piacciono i vecchi!



Arriva alla mia età, con un uomo vicino di 80anni, e ..........:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> a chi lo dici.
> Io una zitella impenitente. Ancora oggi faccio fatica a seguire Mattia nella sua idea di coppia.
> Coppia che mai avrei pensato di poter costruire.
> Vivere tutti i giorni con lo stesso uomo per anni.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Arriva alla mia età, con un uomo vicino di 80anni, e ..........:rotfl:


Da non augurare alla peggior nemica... beh a qualcuna sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei un po' schiacciata sul presente, come in tutti i tuoi aspetti.


Mi viene detto spesso il contrario, che penso troppo al futuro e non so vivere il presente con leggerezza.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Arriva alla mia età, con un uomo vicino di 80anni, e ..........:rotfl:




Eh. Magari rompe il cazzo di meno a 80 anni!

Magna, beve e scopa.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

[doppio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi viene detto spesso il contrario, che penso troppo al futuro e non so vivere il presente con leggerezza.


Probabilmente te lo dice qualcuno a cui non dici le cose che dici qui.
O chi vuole che tu gliela dia :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh. Magari rompe il cazzo di meno a 80 anni!
> 
> Magna, beve e *scopa*.


Sì sì, che è già un volpone (non porco, attenzione) a letto adesso, figurati ad ottant'anni.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per un figlio di sicuro. Per il resto a 30 anni avrei vissuto molto volentieri con un 50enne.Ma questo Non è il genere di 50enne che piace a me. *Ma slmeno mi è più chiaro perchè le è tutto concesso*




Ma quando mai!

Tutt'altro!

Il tradimento me l'ha perdonato solo perchè lui per primo mi ha tradita (e umiliata e abbandonata, che è ben più grave).

La coppia aperta, NON la vuole.
Non si mostra geloso ma lo è nei fatti perchè o in un modo, o in un altro, sa sempre quello che faccio e riesce sempre a farmi essere sincera, qualità che ho manifestato solo con lui.

Non credo proprio di avere altri bonus.

A 20 anni mi concedeva tutto. Adesso direi proprio di no.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, che è già un volpone (non porco, attenzione) a letto adesso, figurati ad ottant'anni.


Che ne sai, quando si è vecchi e tutto è più precario, si cambia.

Io da ottantenne con una compagna più giovane ne approfitterei ogni momento finchè me regge la pompa!


----------



## Tebe (28 Gennaio 2014)

O. Cazzo.
Mi è appena venuto in mente che l eventuale bonus che avevo con occhi di trombarmelo a sangue sta svanendo come neve al sole.





Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che ne sai, quando si è vecchi e tutto è più precario, si cambia.
> 
> Io da ottantenne con una compagna più giovane ne approfitterei ogni momento finchè me regge la pompa!


Anche Veronica lo pensava. E in effetti al Silvio piacevano le under 30 e ora anche.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Veronica lo pensava. E in effetti al Silvio piacevano le under 30 e ora anche.


Se Elio diventa un vecchio porco e le condivide con me, mica mi dispiace! 
:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se Elio diventa un vecchio porco e le condivide con me, mica mi dispiace!
> :carneval:


Ci sono pullman pieni di 25enni che non vedono l'ora di far sesso con un ottantenne e una sessantenne. Ammesso che i tali non provino ripugnanza a farlo con delle figlie.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh. Magari rompe il cazzo di meno a 80 anni!
> 
> Magna, beve e scopa.



Devi parlare un pò con le mie figlie!

Io rispondo sempre che se avessi mai mai mai immaginato diventasse cosi pignolo e noioso per stupidate non lo avrei sposato e, senza saperlo, ...............mi fermo.

Scopa a 80???? La vedo dura dura in modo naturale. Con la pillolina schiatta.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ci sono pullman pieni di 25enni che non vedono l'ora di far sesso con un ottantenne e una sessantenne*. Ammesso che i tali non provino ripugnanza a farlo con delle figlie.


A pagamento di sicuro!


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devi parlare un pò con le mie figlie!
> *
> Io rispondo sempre che se avessi mai mai mai immaginato diventasse cosi pignolo e noioso per stupidate non lo avrei sposato e, senza saperlo, ...............mi fermo.*
> 
> Scopa a 80???? La vedo dura dura in modo naturale. Con la pillolina schiatta.


Dici che a 80 anni peggiorerà in questo???

Sul resto che dire...  come sempre nella vita è questione di culo. Ci dev'essere la salute.

Un compagno 92enne della sezione di RC trombava ancora allegramente senza aiuti. Un mio prozio, che ora ha 87 anni e sta male, finchè stava bene si faceva trovare nudo a letto e importunava la moglie poco più giovane e per nulla interessata a scopare.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono pullman pieni di 25enni che non vedono l'ora di far sesso con un ottantenne e una sessantenne. Ammesso che i tali non provino ripugnanza a farlo con delle figlie.



Dovrebbero essere le figlie ad avere ancora più ripugnanza a farlo con padri e nonni.


Capirei se un uomo fosse interessante ed attraente o con doti intellettuali  tali da essere irresistibile, ma una con papy ci va per amore??????


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Magari Berlusconi le fa ridere... 

Vi saluto, vado a nanna. Sennò Elio pensa che sto chattando con qualcuno.
Ahò, Farfalla dice che me concede tutto, intanto passando per il corridoio mi ha lanciato un'occhiataccia eloquente.
"VADO, EH!" (sottointeso "e tu che cazzo fai ancora là?")


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbero essere le figlie ad avere ancora più ripugnanza a farlo con padri e nonni.
> 
> 
> Capirei se un uomo fosse interessante ed attraente o con doti intellettuali  tali da essere irresistibile, ma una con papy ci va per amore??????


A pagamento c'è chi fa di tutto.
Non mi sembra una bella prospettiva a cui pensare da giovane.


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dici che a 80 anni peggiorerà in questo???
> 
> Sul resto che dire...  come sempre nella vita è questione di culo. Ci dev'essere la salute.
> 
> Un compagno 92enne della sezione di RC trombava ancora allegramente senza aiuti. Un mio prozio, che ora ha 87 anni e sta male, finchè stava bene si faceva trovare nudo a letto e importunava la moglie poco più giovane e per nulla interessata a scopare.



Per mia esperienza personale già a sessanta vedi la differenza rispetto ai 40/50.

Potrebbe essere un problema solo di mio marito?

Il suo stile di vita?

Il viagra che ha preso per la troia?

Non saprei.

Diciamo che un conto è avere voglia, darsi da fare, soddisfare la donna,  un altra cosa l'erezione duratura, quella è più facile da giovani o con gli aiutini, molto lo fa la donna ma i miracoli solo Dio.


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Scappa a letto e trastullalo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...


Sai questo è un post che non se metterlo nel blog o meno, mo le segno e ci dormo su.
Sento che è viziato dall'esperienza.

Spiega molto bene comunque che la mia teoria sulle armi pari funziona e che se i rapporti sono sbilanciati capita questo.
Tu dici in buona sostanza.
Comodo tenersi una fidanzata fuori dal matrimonio e tenersi a casa tutto il resto no?
E magari aspettarsi che la fidanzata dedichi la sua vita per godersi le briciole di un uomo no?

Io comunque so come si sta a vivere di briciole.
Questo io lo so.

Penso che insomma una 38 anni dica, ho voglia di sistemarmi anche io.

Non sono molto d'accordo sul paraculismo, o per lo meno lo chiamerei paraculismo incosciente.
Un paraculismo che Occhiverdi, nè tanto meno io potevo vedere.

Insomma sono situazioni a volte aberranti, quelle che ci porta a vivere il nostro cuore.

E mi vengono dei flsh...
E mi diceva sai? Senti tu mi ami, ma sei un uomo sposato. Hai una famiglia.
Io sono libera ora, e magari un giorno mi rifaccio una vita con un altro.
E io mi sentivo morire stritolare dentro...perchè non potevo essere io questo altro.

Ma non potevo neanche lasciare moglie e figlia.
Lei che era stata abbandonata dal marito, non avrebbe MAI tollerato una cosa del genere.
Diceva sempre: non sono disposta a costruire della felicità sull'infelicità altrui.

CI ho messo parecchio sai ad arrendermi all'evidenza che ero sotto scacco no?
Ma non era incapacità era impossibilità.

Le terribili e temute mie questioni oggettive che mi impongono di


Ok allora cambio scenario, ok Fantastica
Sognamo sognamo sognamo.

Ma porco cazzo allora ho trovato chi mi faceva sognare.
E insieme abbiamo vissuto il nostro sogno.

Poi il sogno veniva tutto sconquassato dalle rogne della vita reale.
Altre questioni oggettive si imponevano.

E non ho più avuto la forza il coraggio la capacità di cullare quel sogno.
Sono stato fermo e in silenzio, nell'attesa che ci arrivasse pure lei.

E mi sono detto porco cazzo devo smetterla di regalare emozioni, devo smetterla, 
devo smetterla di lusingare, che poi se non riesco a fare sempre andare i birilli per aria, mi cadono tutti in testa.

E mia cara Fantastica,
Mi si è spento tutto...tutto...in una profonda atarassia...
Oddio ora mi abbandono ancora sai alla tenerezza...
Ci ruzzolo dentro...

Ma solo con la consapevolezza e con le garanzie che dall'altra parte ci sia una persona che non si mette in testa strane idee...


Adoro alla follia questa adolescenza senza adolescenza...alla follia.
Alla follia...


Ma non cìè trucco nè inganno.
La fidanzata di Occhiverdi SAPEVA come era messo lui.

Lo sapeva....

Ma in nome dell'amore non ci badi no?
In nome dell'amore sei pronta a tutto, a qualsiasi sacrificio, no?


MA QUANTO DURA?

QUANTO DURA?

Dura fino a quando ti accorgi che quello che hai NON TI BASTA PIU'....


E allora capitano anche ricatti d'amore no?

Se vuoi che t'ami
Lascia tua moglie per me

EHi sbrigati ad amarmi altrimenti se trovo uno che mi dà quello che non mi dai tu...io prendo il volo...

E non è il rovescio della medaglia?
Perchè cerchi da me questo? Va a prenderlo da quella che può darti tutto quello che vuoi tu no?

Detto fatto no?
E che problemi ci sono?

Ok fantastica...
Voglio una relazione con te.
Scegli un giorno.

Un giorno all'anno io e te ci vediamo e parliamo per un'ora.
Che ne dici?

Fantastica so benissimo che effetto mi fanno certi post qui dentro, porco cazzo se conosco l'effetto che fa quando le storie altrui ci rimandano come con una sberla a quanto abbiamo vissuto, e sofferto....

Ci devo pensare...
Sul paraculismo.

Che parli qui
Che parli qui
Per una volta 
Una donna che mai nella sua vita abbia rinunciato a qualcosa per me.
Per amore mio.

IO

NON NE CONOSCO NESSUNA.

NESSUNA.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai questo è un post che non se metterlo nel blog o meno, mo le segno e ci dormo su.
> Sento che è viziato dall'esperienza.
> 
> Spiega molto bene comunque che la mia teoria sulle armi pari funziona e che se i rapporti sono sbilanciati capita questo.
> ...


in fondo nessuno ama solo e solo te,
 nell'amare te, amo anche quello che penso dell'amore, quello che penso un giorno saremo, 
quello che mi dai ora e mi darai in fururo, quello che costruirò con te.

Non è poi cosi raro, trovare persone che all'oggetto d'amore dedicano tutto,
salvo poi riprendersi come in una botta e accorgersi che per quell'amore rinunciavano a troppo,
 a tutto.
a tutto il loro sogno.
Si svegliano da un torpore, stirano allora le braccia in alto... l'illusione,
 il sogno è infranto.
e fanno quello che non pensavano mai di fare.
allora si rimane cosi, come allocchi quando le vedi andar via...
ma come andava tutto cosi bene?
forse per te ma non per lei.

C'era una premessa, una paternità, un essere padre
ma c'era anche un sogno, una maternità, un essere madre.

Un sogno fatto e concluso  ma anche un sogno da fare, da realizzare, 
 appunto con chi pensi d'amare veramente.
Lei non ha voluto rinunciare a quel sogno,
e senza quello anche l'amore è capitolato.

la stritolante schiettezza e sincerità non paga in amore,
specialmente quando la decanti a tuo favore.
assomiglia più al calcolo che alla verità vera. 
In fondo è come dire... io sono cosi, problema tuo.

Questo almeno lui avrebbe dovuto sentirlo,
molto prima che lo sentisse lei,
 ma l'amore egoistico non ha mai fine...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh. Magari rompe il cazzo di meno a 80 anni!
> 
> Magna, beve e scopa.


E si vabbe scopa è un parolone a 80anni :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E si vabbe scopa è un parolone a 80anni :carneval:



Ohi, la speranza è l'ultima a morire... spero tanto, a 80 anni, di avere un sacco di amichetti 80enni arzilli con cui andare a ballare nelle balere, e poi mi riaccompagnano a casa, e poi... 

Che poi, mica sai i prodigi della medicina tra una quarantina di anni eh! Hai visto mai...


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, la speranza è l'ultima a morire... spero tanto, a 80 anni, di avere un sacco di amichetti 80enni arzilli con cui andare a ballare nelle balere, e poi mi riaccompagnano a casa, e poi...
> 
> Che poi, mica sai i prodigi della medicina tra una quarantina di anni eh! Hai visto mai...


Sempre la solita zoccolandia....


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sempre la solita zoccolandia....



Ui, sè muà!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, la speranza è l'ultima a morire... spero tanto, a 80 anni, di avere un sacco di amichetti 80enni arzilli con cui andare a ballare nelle balere, e poi mi riaccompagnano a casa, e poi...
> 
> Che poi, mica sai i prodigi della medicina tra una quarantina di anni eh! Hai visto mai...


Nau te li stroncherai tutti gli 80enni


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai questo è un post che non se metterlo nel blog o meno, mo le segno e ci dormo su.
> Sento che è viziato dall'esperienza.
> 
> Spiega molto bene comunque che la mia teoria sulle armi pari funziona e che se i rapporti sono sbilanciati capita questo.
> ...


Rinunciare a qualcosa di davvero importante per la propria persona, per amore di un uomo, io la vedo come una carenza totale di amor proprio.
Tu affideresti il tuo cuore a chi non sa amare nemmeno sé stessa?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nau te li stroncherai tutti gli 80enni



Allora vorrà dire che dovrò diventare una coguar... a me tutti i succosi 60enni!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora vorrà dire che dovrò diventare una coguar... a me tutti i succosi 60enni!


Eh si mi sa che è meglio.... O in alternativa prima di approcciare un 80enne gli fai leggere il trattato sul rapporto anale e ti regoli in base alla reazione.... Se fa testamento passa la mano  oddio che cazzate riesco a scrivere alle 8.40


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si mi sa che è meglio.... O in alternativa prima di approcciare un 80enne gli fai leggere il trattato sul rapporto anale e ti regoli in base alla reazione.... Se fa testamento passa la mano  oddio che cazzate riesco a scrivere alle 8.40



Figurati io alle 4.40 del mattino...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Figurati io alle 4.40 del mattino...


Ma in questo giorni in quale fuso orario vivi? Sei sul nostro continente?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma in questo giorni in quale fuso orario vivi? Sei sul nostro continente?



nope.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> nope.


.... Facciamo a cambio?... Io però mi porto qualcuno con me. E non è un 80enne :[


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... Facciamo a cambio?... Io però mi porto qualcuno con me. E non è un 80enne :[



Portati chi vuoi ciccetta bella, basta che fai il lavoro che devo fare io 
Ti va di dormire 5-6 ore a notte e lavorarne 13-15? 

Però si mangia benissimo.....





.......





No, scherzo.
Voglio farlo io questo lavoro.. miomiomiomiomio!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Portati chi vuoi ciccetta bella, basta che fai il lavoro che devo fare io
> Ti va di dormire 5-6 ore a notte e lavorarne 13-15?
> 
> Però si mangia benissimo.....
> ...



io super curiosa! Capisco che non possa/voglia dirlo, ma quanto vorrei sapere che lavoro fai...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Portati chi vuoi ciccetta bella, basta che fai il lavoro che devo fare io
> Ti va di dormire 5-6 ore a notte e lavorarne 13-15?
> 
> Però si mangia benissimo.....
> ...


Ah ah no lavorare non mi spaventa già da studentessa lavoravo per rendermi economicamente indipendente e devo dire che lo sono assolutamente  Ciao ciccetta stavo pensando che se mi portassi dietro il mio amore dormo meno delle 5/6 ore da te preventivate :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu affideresti il tuo cuore a chi non sa amare nemmeno sé stessa?


Porco can se ho fatto questo errore...
Porco can se ho fatto questo errore...

Per fortuna che avevo la forza di cavarmene....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> in fondo nessuno ama solo e solo te,
> nell'amare te, amo anche quello che penso dell'amore, quello che penso un giorno saremo,
> quello che mi dai ora e mi darai in fururo, quello che costruirò con te.
> 
> ...


Bloggata sta roba....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. tornando a @OcchiVerdi
> 
> .. parlando della sua sincerità nei confronti dell'amante, sembra lecito e persino giusto stabilire
> l'equazione: sincero = vero e corretto (mi pare l'abbia scritto l'ottima Calipso).
> ...


E' molto più complesso di così. Ma non ci sei andata lontano.
La mia sincerità, onestà e chiarezza avevano un solo paletto. No non voglio altri figli. Ed è un limite che io e la mia ex avevamo già superato. Oltretutto avendo lei finito da poco la seconda chemio e avendo un ritorno quesi miracoloso del meustro, per ora, non potrebbe nemmeno pensarci. Inoltre potrebbe proprio non poterne avere. Non è il figlio il problema.

Non l'ho usata. Non mi sento proprio di averla usata. L'ho coccolata. l'ho aiutata le ho dato tutto me stesso e lei lo sa. Me l'ha sempre detto. Si è sentita più amata da me che non gliel'ho mai detto del suo ex che glielo diceva tutti i giorni. Io non le ho impedito di sognare e non avrebbe lasciato anni di storia per stare con me e non sarebbe durata 1 anno. I passi ci sono stati, affettivi. Piccoli e lenti ma ci sono stati. 
Si è vero io mi frenavo molto. La mia genitorialità per me è al primo posto. Mia figlia è, per me, troppo importante. Capibile o no. Ma è così. Persino la mia ex mi ha sempre detto che mi si leggeva in faccia l'amore che provavo quando parlavo di mia figlia. "Mi brillano gli occhi". Parole sue.

Appena ha potuto si è avvicinata al primo uomo che le ha detto 4 stupidate con cui avrebbe fatto l'amore pensando a me e con cui avrebbe convissuto pensando a me. Parole sue anche queste.
Non è capace di stare sola. Non lo è mai stata in effetti.
Per alcuni versi ricorda i ragionamenti di Principessa. Senza offese.... e sono assurdi. Per me. 

La mia ex ora è in bilico. Ieri mi continuava a messaggiare poi alle 3 del pomeriggio le ho chiesto di darmi questi giorni per capire, pensare. In passato l'ho aspettata tre mesi quando lei ha avuto lo stesso dubbio. Io le ho chiesto pochi giorni.
Vedrà G. ( il 52 enne ) quello che ha gli stessi intenti futuri e che le darebbe la garanzia di una vita a due. Infelice.
Sono le grandi critiche a Principessa che in fondo mi hanno fatto capire che la mia ex sta sbagliando. Ma che se non vorrà più me dovrà prendersi le sue responsabilità senza il mio appoggio.

Ne ho anche parlato con la mamma di mia figlia. Non potevo fare una figlia con una donna migliore manco ad aspettare 10 vite. Mi ha aperto una strada. Vedremo. Forse andrò per riprendermela e sarà tardi forse è lei che spera che io vada a riprenderla non lo so. Forse lo ha fatto apposta o forse no. Non so nemmeno questo. Vedremo.
Per ora la mia famiglia non è in discussione. Padre madre e figlia. Con il tempo le cose cambieranno. lo so.



Tebe ha detto:


> O. Cazzo.
> Mi è appena venuto in mente che l eventuale bonus che avevo con occhi di trombarmelo a sangue sta svanendo come neve al sole.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ti lovvo!! 





PS: Quindi alla fine Principessa pensa a fare un figlio con un 50 enne ( che prima che abbia il figlio minimo ne avrà 51! ) ed è stata a letto con 5 uomini nella sua vita. Chiamate uno bravo! Ma bravo davvero!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti che cosa è capitato a me...
> Lunaiena aveva promesso di sposarmi per l'autunno...
> Capito la furbina?
> E intanto mi giurava amore e fedeltà....
> ...


massi ma stai sciallo...
e che sarà mai !!
rimandiamo di un pochino ...
c'e sempre tempo!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' molto più complesso di così. Ma non ci sei andata lontano.
> La mia sincerità, onestà e chiarezza avevano un solo paletto. No non voglio altri figli. Ed è un limite che io e la mia ex avevamo già superato. Oltretutto avendo lei finito da poco la seconda chemio e avendo un ritorno quesi miracoloso del meustro, per ora, non potrebbe nemmeno pensarci. Inoltre potrebbe proprio non poterne avere. Non è il figlio il problema.
> 
> Non l'ho usata. Non mi sento proprio di averla usata. L'ho coccolata. l'ho aiutata le ho dato tutto me stesso e lei lo sa. Me l'ha sempre detto. Si è sentita più amata da me che non gliel'ho mai detto del suo ex che glielo diceva tutti i giorni. Io non le ho impedito di sognare e non avrebbe lasciato anni di storia per stare con me e non sarebbe durata 1 anno. I passi ci sono stati, affettivi. Piccoli e lenti ma ci sono stati.
> ...


avevo dimenticato il fatto della sua salute che le concede più di un motivo per svolazzare , termine che ieri giudicavo improprio.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' molto più complesso di così. Ma non ci sei andata lontano.
> La mia sincerità, onestà e chiarezza avevano un solo paletto. No non voglio altri figli. Ed è un limite che io e la mia ex avevamo già superato. Oltretutto avendo lei finito da poco la seconda chemio e avendo un ritorno quesi miracoloso del meustro, per ora, non potrebbe nemmeno pensarci. Inoltre potrebbe proprio non poterne avere. Non è il figlio il problema.
> 
> Non l'ho usata. Non mi sento proprio di averla usata. L'ho coccolata. l'ho aiutata le ho dato tutto me stesso e lei lo sa. Me l'ha sempre detto. Si è sentita più amata da me che non gliel'ho mai detto del suo ex che glielo diceva tutti i giorni. Io non le ho impedito di sognare e non avrebbe lasciato anni di storia per stare con me e non sarebbe durata 1 anno. I passi ci sono stati, affettivi. Piccoli e lenti ma ci sono stati.
> ...


OcchiColorMuco, poca confidenza. Il "cinquantenne" di cui parli è un uomo che conosco e amo da oltre undici anni, quindi bada bene a non dire cazzate quando parli di me e di lui. 
Non è il primo venuto. Abbiamo attraversato mille peripezie, entrambi abbiamo pensato per un periodo che il nostro futuro non era più come coppia, ma poi siamo sempre tornati assieme più forti di prima. 
E ci ha unito anche il comune desiderio di avere un figlio, perché no? 

Ti senti giovane perché hai avuto una donna che ti ha amato e si è accontentata, vero? Ma quello che fai, il separato in casa, con la paura di buttarsi, è una cosa da vecchi.

Per forza ti suona assurdo quello che dico, perché io sono una donna consapevole di quello che vuole, che dà e chiede Amore nei fatti, presenza, costanza e mai avrei accettato certi paletti e le briciole. 
Vuoi sapere cosa avrei fatto al posto della tua ex? 
Mi sarei divertita con te ma senza impegno e guardandomi intorno, perché in quanto donna libera e senza figli, ho tutto il diritto di avere un uomo che si dà completamente.

Non sei ne il primo, ne l'ultimo che tiene in piedi un matrimonio finito "per i figli", ma non puoi pretendere che una donna ti aspetti anni quando lì fuori ci sono uomini che possono amarla molto di più. 
Meno male che se n'è accorta.

Spero che le vada bene con il 52enne e che superi presto questa nostalgia inutile. Inutile perché non ha senso perdere altro tempo. Forse non sarà il 52enne. Sarà un altro. 

Parli di Amore.
Beh, se la ami davvero, lascia tua moglie e andate a vivere assieme ora.
Molto più facile amare a chiacchiere...

Secondo me l'hai usata. Per i freni che hai avuto. E lei è stata ingenua a credere alle favole.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque pure se accettasse di stare con il primo venuto, ben venga, se si sente più amata. 
 
A che pro amare e soffrire? 
Meglio essere amate, avere una storia nella vita vera e dimenticare le persone sbagliate. 

Ha pure 38 anni, non è una ragazzina.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> ...


Capisco che le critiche non ti piacciano ma storpiare il nick per cercare di farmi arrabbiare è molto infantile. Non mi aspettavo di meglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' molto più complesso di così. Ma non ci sei andata lontano.
> La mia sincerità, onestà e chiarezza avevano un solo paletto. No non voglio altri figli. Ed è un limite che io e la mia ex avevamo già superato. Oltretutto avendo lei finito da poco la seconda chemio e avendo un ritorno quesi miracoloso del meustro, per ora, non potrebbe nemmeno pensarci. Inoltre potrebbe proprio non poterne avere. Non è il figlio il problema.
> 
> Non l'ho usata. Non mi sento proprio di averla usata. L'ho coccolata. l'ho aiutata le ho dato tutto me stesso e lei lo sa. Me l'ha sempre detto. Si è sentita più amata da me che non gliel'ho mai detto del suo ex che glielo diceva tutti i giorni. Io non le ho impedito di sognare e non avrebbe lasciato anni di storia per stare con me e non sarebbe durata 1 anno. I passi ci sono stati, affettivi. Piccoli e lenti ma ci sono stati.
> ...


Leggo che in realtà hai molta poca fiducia in lei.
Alla luce della malattia (nemmeno io lo ricordavo) è vero che il suo comportamento può sembrare estremo o incosciente.
Ma ti invito a non distoglierti dal tuo.
È il tuo che conta!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Leggo che in realtà hai molta poca fiducia in lei.
> Alla luce della malattia (nemmeno io lo ricordavo) è vero che il suo comportamento può sembrare estremo o incosciente.
> Ma ti invito a non distoglierti dal tuo.
> È il tuo che conta!


L'invito non serve. Sto valutando ogni ipotesi e ogni soluzione sia per me che per noi che per mia figlia. Non ne avrei parlato con la madre. 

Il mio comportamento è stato quello che è stato. Non lo rimpiango. Le ho dato tutto quello che potevo e sentivo di darle. Forse avrei potuto di piàù o forse non era ancora il momento. Forse ora è tardi. Vedremo. 

Sto valutando ogni ipotesi e ogni soluzione sia per me che per noi che per mia figlia. Non ne avrei parlato con la madre. 

ogni topic mi ha aiutato a pensare. Ogni pm mi ha aiutato a capire. Ogni telefonata, chiaccherata che sto facendo ed ho fatto mi sta dando molto. Comunqua vada sarà un succeso. Già lo è. Crepe. Grosse crepe.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

io però non ho capito, in generale, che dovrebbe fare o dire un uomo che conosce una donna che gli interessa molto e della quale forse si innamorerà
perchè qua e là spunta sempre che arriva il tizio e dice 2 paroline, 2 stupidate etc., e lei ci casca

intendo dire: come si fa a escludere così a priori la buona fede?


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'invito non serve. Sto valutando ogni ipotesi e ogni soluzione sia per me che per noi che per mia figlia. Non ne avrei parlato con la madre.
> 
> Il mio comportamento è stato quello che è stato. Non lo rimpiango. Le ho dato tutto quello che potevo e sentivo di darle. Forse avrei potuto di piàù o forse non era ancora il momento. Forse ora è tardi. Vedremo.
> 
> ...


Grosse crepe in cosa?
Non sempre sono negative...


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Capisco che le critiche non ti piacciano ma storpiare il nick per cercare di farmi arrabbiare è molto infantile. Non mi aspettavo di meglio.


Io non mi aspettavo che tu fossi così coglione da paragonare la situazione della tua ex alla mia. 
 non ho letto critiche, solo cazzate.

Purtroppo per te, lei ci è andata con il primo venuto e avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi. 
Io no. Il mio ex non valeva così poco, per me. Per lasciare quella strada, ne ho scelta una molto migliore sotto tutti gli aspetti, ed è stata una scelta sincera e ponderata.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' molto più complesso di così. Ma non ci sei andata lontano.
> La mia sincerità, onestà e chiarezza avevano un solo paletto. No non voglio altri figli. Ed è un limite che io e la mia ex avevamo già superato. Oltretutto avendo lei finito da poco la seconda chemio e avendo un ritorno quesi miracoloso del meustro, per ora, non potrebbe nemmeno pensarci. Inoltre potrebbe proprio non poterne avere. Non è il figlio il problema.
> 
> Non l'ho usata. Non mi sento proprio di averla usata. L'ho coccolata. l'ho aiutata le ho dato tutto me stesso e lei lo sa. Me l'ha sempre detto. Si è sentita più amata da me che non gliel'ho mai detto del suo ex che glielo diceva tutti i giorni. Io non le ho impedito di sognare e non avrebbe lasciato anni di storia per stare con me e non sarebbe durata 1 anno. I passi ci sono stati, affettivi. Piccoli e lenti ma ci sono stati.
> ...


Dopo un post così io cerco di capire come si faccia a dire che eri in una siruazione di comodo
Quanti uomini nella tua posizione, con una donna (che non è moglie o compagnia) se la sarebbero dati a gambe?

Questo nulla toglie al fatto che lei non ci stia dentro, é un suo diritto ma che possa considerare nulla quello che ha avuto da te tanto da infatuarsi del primo che passa davvero a me fa rabbia.
Per lo stesso motivo per cui il
Discorso di Principessa lo trovo, per il mio modo di vivere i sentimenti,  fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

È un discorso di priorità, Farfalla. 
Io metto al primo posto me stessa e ho dei sogni irrinunciabili. 
Questo non vuol dire che io non sappia amare o che sia un minerale, come sono stata dipinta. 
Infatti a Elio ho dato e sto dando tutta me stessa, senza paletti, pur non essendo la convivenza il mio ideale per la felicità della coppia. Ma sono disposta a fare un compromesso e a ricredermi, proprio perché voglio che lui sia felice.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me sei troppo dura con l'ex di
OcchiVerdi. Si sarà stancata di aspettare e ha colto la prima occasione utile, sentendo il peso di un rapporto a metà e di un amore che le stava facendo molto male.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'invito non serve. Sto valutando ogni ipotesi e ogni soluzione sia per me che per noi che per mia figlia. Non ne avrei parlato con la madre.
> 
> Il mio comportamento è stato quello che è stato. Non lo rimpiango. Le ho dato tutto quello che potevo e sentivo di darle. Forse avrei potuto di piàù o forse non era ancora il momento. Forse ora è tardi. Vedremo.
> 
> ...


Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## tesla (29 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Mai sottovalutare la stupidità umana.
> E mai sottovalutarne la capacità di mimetizzazione.
> Pensi per anni di aver di fronte Einstein e un giorno ti accorgi che era Giovanardi.



conciso, sintetico, perfetto! :up:
verde mio


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' proprio quello il punto: tu mica ragioni, ti autoconvinci delle cose. Ma non è solo per la questione maternità, è più in generale. *E' come se prendessi una scheda perforata di quelle dei computer grossi intere stanze *ed ogni sacrosantissima volta che te la infili (ti risparmio dove) resetti la versione precedente. Capito? E' assurdo.


non ci sono più dagli anni 80:mrgreen:, magari un cd d'installazione è più attuale:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io però non ho capito, in generale, che dovrebbe fare o dire un uomo che conosce una donna che gli interessa molto e della quale forse si innamorerà
> perchè qua e là spunta sempre che arriva il tizio e dice 2 paroline, 2 stupidate etc., e lei ci casca
> 
> intendo dire: come si fa a escludere così a priori la buona fede?


Io non l'ho inteso come insinuazioni sulla buona fede di lui ma come troppo facile accettazione di lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' che io senza bambini non mi ci vedo in coppia in una convivenza :mrgreen: La convivenza per me è quasi un lavoro!
> Sopportare un uomo... sesso sempre con la stessa persona.... MAH!
> Se non dovessi avere figli, mi vedo in tutt'altra vita. Vorrei una vita che fosse un'avventura eterna, un divertimento, essere *io bambina per sempre, vivere ogni giorno come se non avessi nulla da perdere*.


il terrore mi ha assalito repentinamente.
ma ... cosa intendi esattamente vivere come se non avessi nulla da perdere? Perchè mica è un bel modo di vivere, sai? Di solito si dice delle persone ai margini della società, per fare un esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> PUGNALATEMI.


non hai più nulla da perdere manco tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 anni? Di credo sia infattibile
> Sono senza parole pensavo fosse un ragazzino. Ora qualxhe spiegazione me la do


pure io.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah si? Si può adottare anche senza essere sposati in Italia?
> Comunque non è una strada fattibile, lui ha compiuto 50 anni, io ne ho 30 e si dovrebbe adottare un bambino già grande (c'è il requisito che il genitore non deve avere oltre 40 anni di differenza con il figlio adottato).



ma il tuo Elio ha 50anni? o era F .non capisco più niente
forse meglio cosi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma il tuo Elio ha 50anni? o era F .non capisco più niente
> forse meglio cosi


Probabilmente pure F. (mi sono persa quella storia) il sardo 55.
Diciamo che Principessa non è superficiale :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah si? Si può adottare anche senza essere sposati in Italia?
> Comunque non è una strada fattibile, lui ha compiuto 50 anni, io ne ho 30 e si dovrebbe adottare un bambino già grande (c'è il requisito che il genitore *non deve avere oltre 40 anni di differenza con il figlio adottato*).


ma veramente??
cioe....non basta la corsa prima della menopausa per avere figli.....
e' tutta una corsa......

grazie tesoro perche mi hai dato un informazione utilissima......
 love u <3


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il terrore mi ha assalito repentinamente.
> ma ... cosa intendi esattamente vivere come se non avessi nulla da perdere? Perchè mica è un bel modo di vivere, sai? Di solito si dice delle persone ai margini della società, per fare un esempio.


Intendo vivere alla giornata, rischiare, rispettando ovviamente il prossimo. 
Secondo me è un bellissimo modo di vivere se non si hanno grosse responsabilità. 
Tu le chiami persone ai margini, io li chiamo ribelli coraggiosi. 
Sai quante volte ho cercato di convincere Elio a mollare tutto e cambiare vita?


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma il tuo Elio ha 50anni? o era F .non capisco più niente
> forse meglio cosi


Meglio perché? 
Mi piacciono i vecchi, non credo sia un problema o una cosa scandalosa.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente pure F. (mi sono persa quella storia) il sardo 55.
> Diciamo che Principessa non è superficiale :mexican:


Direi di no. È uno dei difetti che mi manca.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio perché?
> Mi piacciono i *vecchi*, non credo sia un problema o una cosa scandalosa.


50 Anni. Vecchi. Quant'è vero iddio mò scateno un Jihad :incazzato:


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma veramente??
> cioe....non basta la corsa prima della menopausa per avere figli.....
> e' tutta una corsa......
> 
> ...


Ciao amore mio :inlove:


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 50 Anni. Vecchi. Quant'è vero iddio mò scateno un Jihad :incazzato:


Giuro che è ironico, visto che qualcuna si è scandalizzata


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente pure F. (mi sono persa quella storia) il sardo 55.
> Diciamo che Principessa non è superficiale :mexican:



ma ...ehm ... diciamo che se Elio ha 50 anni cambia il fatto 
che non credevo fosse lui Elio .... e chiedo scusa ....se elio ha 50 
ci credo sia lui 
Nel senso che un uomo maturo riesce a tollerare più facilmente tanta euforia giovanile ...
e dove ne trova n'altra:mrgreen:... a parte Lothy e Conte che ovunque trovano ma saranno dei sex simbol immagino:mrgreen: ....
Ma questo secondo la mia mentalità retro e limitata ...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio perché?
> Mi piacciono i vecchi, non credo sia un problema o una cosa scandalosa.



per me si ...
ma non sono scandalizzata per te eh!
sarei scandalizzata per me ...
io a trent'anni non ce l'avrei fatta a farmi mettere le mani addosso da uno più vecchi di me
ma neanche ora a 44...mi avrebbe fatto schifo 
come al contrario più giovane , dove li non mi avrebbe fatto schifo , ma mi sarei sentita a disagio e molto...
Ma dico è un mio limite ammetto ... ed è brutto dirlo ma per me è cosi...


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ...ehm ... diciamo che se Elio ha 50 anni cambia il fatto
> che non credevo fosse lui Elio .... e chiedo scusa ....se elio ha 50
> ci credo sia lui
> Nel senso che un uomo maturo riesce a tollerare più facilmente tanta euforia giovanile ...
> ...


Non ho mai pensato che pensare che lui abbia più tolleranza perché è più grande sia sinonimo di limitatezza mentale. 
Forse di ottimismo  
Non è sempre così tollerante e posato come sembra. Anzi. 
È molto furbo e recita bene la parte del buono ingenuo.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che pensare *che lui abbia più tolleranza perché è più grande sia sinonimo di limitatezza mentale. *
> Forse di ottimismo
> Non è sempre così tollerante e posato come sembra. Anzi.
> È molto furbo e recita bene la parte del buono ingenuo.



Ma neanche io l'ho detto ...
è pazienza...


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> per me si ...
> ma non sono scandalizzata per te eh!
> sarei scandalizzata per me ...
> io a trent'anni non ce l'avrei fatta a farmi mettere le mani addosso da uno più vecchi di me
> ...


Addirittura schifo? 
Manco fossero barboni zozzi  

Sò gusti, ci mancherebbe altro, per fortuna non li abbiamo tutte uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ...ehm ... diciamo che se Elio ha 50 anni cambia il fatto
> che non credevo fosse lui Elio .... e chiedo scusa ....se elio ha 50
> ci credo sia lui
> Nel senso che un uomo maturo riesce a tollerare più facilmente tanta euforia giovanile ...
> ...


A volte non ti capisco, a volte ti adoro. Questa è una del secondo tipo.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte non ti capisco, a volte ti adoro. Questa è una del secondo tipo.



Sono molto Lunatica


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte non ti capisco, a volte ti adoro. Questa è una del secondo tipo.





lunaiena ha detto:


> Sono molto Lunatica


:risata::risata:

Di palo in frasca: sullo 'schifo' da un verso e 'disagio' dall'altro siamo sempre state d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Intendo vivere alla giornata, rischiare, rispettando ovviamente il prossimo.
> Secondo me è un bellissimo modo di vivere se non si hanno grosse responsabilità.
> Tu le chiami persone ai margini, io li chiamo *ribelli coraggiosi*.
> Sai quante volte ho cercato di convincere Elio a mollare tutto e cambiare vita?


ma coraggiosi de che? se non hai nulla da perdere, di cosa trovi il coraggio? Chi non ha nulla da perdere non rischia, perchè non ha nulla da perdere, appunto.


----------



## scrittore (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma coraggiosi de che? se non hai nulla da perdere, di cosa trovi il coraggio? Chi non ha nulla da perdere non rischia, perchè non ha nulla da perdere, appunto.


hai ragione sbri...ma conosco tanta gente che non avrebbe nulla da perdere ma continua a non buttarsi perchè ha paura...
la paura ti da una visione diversa della realtà...e spesso quella paura è più forte di qualunque tentativo che puoi fare per fargli capire che non è cosi come la vede...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ...ehm ... diciamo che se Elio ha 50 anni cambia il fatto
> che non credevo fosse lui Elio .... e chiedo scusa ....se elio ha 50
> ci credo sia lui
> Nel senso che un uomo maturo riesce a tollerare più facilmente tanta euforia giovanile ...
> ...


Parlo per me.Ma quale sex simbol??una donna tanto piu'giovane,da un mio coetaneo cerca altre cose.Perche'i''giovani''come lei,sono un branco di sfigati.Per certo ora impera la moda del bere,si riempiono di alcool,perche'altrimenti si sentono out.Bello eh???


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non l'ho inteso come insinuazioni sulla buona fede di lui ma come troppo facile accettazione di lei.



sì ma vedi che periodicamente salta fuori un qualche bietolone che dice due paroline dolci?

mettiamo il caso che sia sinceramente interessato, che dovrebbe dire? parolacce?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo un post così io cerco di capire come si faccia a dire che eri in una siruazione di comodo
> Quanti uomini nella tua posizione, con una donna (che non è moglie o compagnia) se la sarebbero dati a gambe?
> 
> Questo nulla toglie al fatto che lei non ci stia dentro, é un suo diritto ma che possa considerare nulla quello che ha avuto da te tanto da infatuarsi del primo che passa davvero a me fa rabbia.
> ...


Però prova a pensare al risvolto della medaglia: proprio perché lui si è occupato così tanto di lei (in un frangente così importante come la malattia ) pur non essendo la sua compagna, potrebbe averla indotta a farsi certe aspettative. 
ATTENZIONE: non sto dicendo che lui abbia sbagliato a farlo, io avrei agito come lui.
Anche a me sembra sciocco il comportamento di lei, soprattutto se coinvolge  temi così importanti come la ricerca della maternità.
Ma se riguardo lei emergono questi dettagli, sembrerebbe davvero che  a dare fiducia  a una donna come questa sia stata una grossa cantonata.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo per me.Ma quale sex simbol??una donna tanto piu'giovane,da un mio coetaneo cerca altre cose.Perche'i''giovani''come lei,sono un branco di sfigati.Per certo ora impera la moda del bere,si riempiono di alcool,perche'altrimenti si sentono out.Bello eh???


così sono i tuoi figli? non credo


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> così sono i tuoi figli? non credo



oh, non gliene lasci passare una che sia una:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio perché?
> Mi piacciono i vecchi, non credo sia un problema o una cosa scandalosa.



E su questo ci capiamo. la differenza è che un uomo maturo mi piace proprio perchè è maturo. 
Scusa ma per come parli di lui, lo vedo tutto tranne che maturo


Tubarao ha detto:


> 50 Anni. Vecchi. Quant'è vero iddio mò scateno un Jihad :incazzato:


Tesoro, non ti preoccupare c'è chi la pensa diversamente:mrgreen:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però prova a pensare al risvolto della medaglia: proprio perché lui si è occupato così tanto di lei (in un frangente così importante come la malattia ) pur non essendo la sua compagna, potrebbe averla indotta a farsi certe aspettative.
> ATTENZIONE: non sto dicendo che lui abbia sbagliato a farlo, io avrei agito come lui.
> Anche a me sembra sciocco il comportamento di lei, soprattutto se coinvolge temi così importanti come la ricerca della maternità.
> Ma se riguardo lei emergono questi dettagli, sembrerebbe davvero che a dare fiducia a una donna come questa sia stata una grossa cantonata.


Ma che lei si sia illusa di cambiare il modo di pensare di Occhiverdi (quando capiremo che gli uomini non si cambiano sarà sempre troppo tardi) è probabile. Che nel comportamento di lui non trovo nulla di sbagliato anche.
Ed è suo pieno diritto lasciarlo
Quello che non mi torna e spacciarsi innamorata di un altro dopo 13 gg. tutto qui. Questo contesto.
Allora o non era innamorata di lui, oppure pur di avere una famiglia e un figlio si affida al primo che gliela racconta.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo per me.Ma quale sex simbol??una donna tanto piu'giovane,da un mio coetaneo cerca altre cose.Perche'i''giovani''come lei,sono un branco di sfigati.Per certo ora impera la moda del bere,si riempiono di alcool,perche'altrimenti si sentono out.Bello eh???



sono punti di vista lothy ...io considero sfigati gli uomini che vanno alla ricerca di ragazze e al contrario 
ragazze che vanno a cercale l'uomo maturo...perdipiu che l'uomo maturo ha la pelle tutta rugosa e raggrinzita ...

E poi dai la moda del bere c'è sempre stata ... 
tu ti diverti con i tuoi diecimila sms ridicoli per me ...ma davvero ridicoli nel senso che mi diverti un casino...
e fai bene a divertirti ...
e altri invece si divertono a bere 
ma come tutto bisogna non arrivare agli eccessi.....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sono molto Lunatica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
magari lo sono io


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sono punti di vista lothy ...io considero sfigati gli uomini che vanno alla ricerca di ragazze e al contrario
> ragazze che vanno a cercale l'uomo maturo...*perdipiu che l'uomo maturo ha la pelle tutta rugosa e raggrinzita* ...
> 
> E poi dai la moda del bere c'è sempre stata ...
> ...


Te sei salvata solo perchè hai messo la faccina alla fine. 

Che poi, mi chiedo, cosa ci faccio io dentro a stò thread che a 44 anni, secondo questi standard, sono un pischelletto imberbe


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì ma vedi che periodicamente salta fuori un qualche bietolone che dice due paroline dolci?
> 
> mettiamo il caso che sia sinceramente interessato, che dovrebbe dire? parolacce?:singleeye:


Lo si dice quello sposato con 4 figli che alla macchinetta del caffè dice  che una donna così interessante non l'ha mai incontrata e che entrambi prendono il caffè macchiato ed è un segno che sono anime gemelle:mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Te sei salvata solo perchè hai messo la faccina alla fine*.
> 
> Che poi, mi chiedo, cosa ci faccio io dentro a stò thread che a 44 anni, secondo questi standard, sono un pischelletto imberbe




si ma era ironico ...ma neanche tanto ...
cioe non è che io sono soda perfetta e senza rughe ...
me sciegliendo un compagno che abbia la mia stessa età siamo più o meno allo stesso livello


Non so se mi spiego ...ma sono un po contorta ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si ma era ironico ...ma neanche tanto ...
> cioe non è che io sono soda perfetta e senza rughe ...
> me sciegliendo un compagno che abbia la mia stessa età siamo più o meno allo stesso livello
> 
> ...


Una persona sa che fisicamente era meglio a 20 e mentalmente meglio a 50.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?



7


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> così sono i tuoi figli? non credo


No Mini,per merito piu'di mia moglie che mio.

Mai i coetanei ,bevono tutti tantissimo,anche le ragazze per emulare i maschi
A proposito preoccupati...le 15-16 enni tampinano quelli di 25,chiedendo sesso li per li.Le piu'grandi invece ti guardano,sorridono e via...in auto nel parcheggio.Poi via ,ognuno per la sua strada..manco sanno il nome.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 7


E sì è piccola.
Capisco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non mi aspettavo che tu fossi così coglione da paragonare la situazione della tua ex alla mia.
> non ho letto critiche, solo cazzate.
> 
> Purtroppo per te, lei ci è andata con il primo venuto e avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi.
> Io no. Il mio ex non valeva così poco, per me. Per lasciare quella strada, ne ho scelta una molto migliore sotto tutti gli aspetti, ed è stata una scelta sincera e ponderata.



Dai su. E' ora di crescere. Non è che avere relazioni con uomin più grandi fa di te una persona matura. Sei cinica da morire. Non si legge un minimo sentimento se non il target imposto da te stessa. Senza vita. 

a mio avviso, e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi, un figlio ne pagherebbe le conseguenze.

Sulle offese nemmeno replico non l'ho fatto nemmeno quando pensavo di parlare con persone intelligenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini,per merito piu'di mia moglie che mio.
> 
> Mai i coetanei ,bevono tutti tantissimo,anche le ragazze per emulare i maschi
> A proposito preoccupati...le 15-16 enni tampinano quelli di 25,chiedendo sesso li per li.Le piu'grandi invece ti guardano,sorridono e via...in auto nel parcheggio.Poi via ,ognuno per la sua strada..manco sanno il nome.


perchè si deve preoccupare? sua figlia è grandicella:mrgreen:.
Io invece mi preoccupo, sulla faccenda del bere hai ragionissima.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dai su. E' ora di crescere. Non è che avere relazioni con uomin più grandi fa di te una persona matura. Sei cinica da morire. Non si legge un minimo sentimento se non il target imposto da te stessa. Senza vita.
> 
> a mio avviso, e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi, un figlio ne pagherebbe le conseguenze.
> 
> Sulle offese nemmeno replico non l'ho fatto nemmeno quando pensavo di parlare con persone intelligenti.



     :yes:    :good:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè si deve preoccupare? sua figlia è grandicella:mrgreen:.
> Io invece mi preoccupo, sulla faccenda del bere hai ragionissima.



Ma da giovine mai bevuto festaiolamente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma da giovine mai bevuto festaiolamente?


io sì, festaiolamente. Il problema è che questi si riempiono di cicchetti a partire dalla mattina. Ci sono ragazze che girano con la bottiglia di vodka nello zaino assieme ai libri di scuola.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì, festaiolamente. Il problema è che questi si riempiono di cicchetti a partire dalla mattina. Ci sono ragazze che girano con la bottiglia di vodka nello zaino assieme ai libri di scuola.


Su sta cosa bisognerebbe interrogarsi come genitori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini,per merito piu'di mia moglie che mio.
> 
> Mai i coetanei ,bevono tutti tantissimo,anche le ragazze per emulare i maschi
> A proposito preoccupati...le 15-16 enni tampinano quelli di 25,chiedendo sesso li per li.Le piu'grandi invece ti guardano,sorridono e via...in auto nel parcheggio.Poi via ,ognuno per la sua strada..manco sanno il nome.


Elamadonna! ::-D:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì, festaiolamente. Il problema è che questi si riempiono di cicchetti a partire dalla mattina. Ci sono ragazze che girano con la bottiglia di vodka nello zaino assieme ai libri di scuola.


Vero :singleeye: Qualcuna ne vedo che sia cola birra mentre cammina verso l'ingresso della scuola :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì, festaiolamente. Il problema è che questi si riempiono di cicchetti a partire dalla mattina. Ci sono ragazze che girano con la bottiglia di vodka nello zaino assieme ai libri di scuola.



Io ero una di quelle 
ma non sono venuta su un'alcolizzata anzi odio l'alcool 
ma ho avuto i mie momenti di idiozioa giovanile ...
Il problema comincia a sussistere quando invece di far sta cazzata con la amiche amici 
ti riuduci a bere o fumare da sola ...è li che ci si deve interrogare come giovane ...


Personalmente mi fanno molta più paura gli adulti alcolizzati di ragazzetti che fanno festa...poi devi 
anche essere consapevole del grado che conosci il tuo ragazzetto/ta (figlio/lia)


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dai su. E' ora di crescere. Non è che avere relazioni con uomin più grandi fa di te una persona matura. Sei cinica da morire. Non si legge un minimo sentimento se non il target imposto da te stessa. Senza vita.
> 
> a mio avviso, e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi, un figlio ne pagherebbe le conseguenze.
> 
> Sulle offese nemmeno replico non l'ho fatto nemmeno quando pensavo di parlare con persone intelligenti.


Infatti non mi rende matura accompagnarmi a persone più grandi, ma il fatto di essere decisa, pratica e di
non annullarmi più per nessuno. 
Se questo per te è cinismo, non sai proprio che significa amare e portare in alto una persona, senza tarparle le ali.
I fatti parlano chiaro nel tuo caso, se avessi saputo amarla come meritava, non si sarebbe scopata un altro dopo pochissimo tempo. Non ti avrebbe lasciato con un messaggino. 
Tu proprio parli di maturità e di intelligenza?  e ti permetti pure di giudicarmi come compagna e come possibile madre? 

Io e il mio compagno guardiamo avanti e abbiamo gli stessi progetti, oltre a volerci molto bene. 
Ci vuole coraggio a definire me senza vita. 

Io sono cresciuta eccome, conduco l'esistenza che ci siamo scelti e sono trasparente con Elio, nel bene e nel male. Non lo so quanto durerà, ma sono sicura che MAI più starò con un piede in due scarpe e finché saremo qui, mi donerò senza riserve. 
Tu l'hai fatto per lei? NO. 

Io non conduco una vita ambigua, egoista e ipocrita, come è tenere in piedi un matrimonio finito senza però rinunciare ad avere la fidanzata fuori, che deve pure stare zitta, buona e non pretendere troppo. 

Accusarmi di certe cose pur di difenderti ti rende RIDICOLO, perché non hanno alcun fondamento. A parlare è l'orgoglio a sgoccioli di uno che ha avuto una donna compiacente e ingenua. Ma pure il conte l'ha detto, dura poco, per fortuna. Nessuna rinuncia a qualcosa di fondamentale per troppo tempo. A meno che non sia molto stupida. Faresti una miglior figura ad ammettere che sei un egoista e ingordo come tanti. 

Ma sai, al forum non devi dimostrare nulla. Alla tua ex dovresti dimostrarlo. Ma dubito che avrai il coraggio.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> hai ragione sbri...ma conosco tanta gente che non avrebbe nulla da perdere ma continua a non buttarsi perchè ha paura...
> la paura ti da una visione diversa della realtà...e spesso quella paura è più forte di qualunque tentativo che puoi fare per fargli capire che non è cosi come la vede...


Pienamente d'accordo. 
Non è detto che chi abbia la responsabilità solo di sè stesso abbia le palle di fare la vita che vuole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che lei si sia illusa di cambiare il modo di pensare di Occhiverdi (quando capiremo che gli uomini non si cambiano sarà sempre troppo tardi) è probabile. Che nel comportamento di lui non trovo nulla di sbagliato anche.
> Ed è suo pieno diritto lasciarlo
> Quello che non mi torna e spacciarsi innamorata di un altro dopo 13 gg. tutto qui. Questo contesto.
> Allora o non era innamorata di lui, oppure pur di avere una famiglia e un figlio si affida al primo che gliela racconta.


Condivido.
Lui sa sicuramente con chi ha a che fare.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E su questo ci capiamo. la differenza è che un uomo maturo mi piace proprio perchè è maturo.
> Scusa ma per come parli di lui, lo vedo tutto tranne che maturo


Per me lo è


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè si deve preoccupare? sua figlia è grandicella:mrgreen:.
> Io invece mi preoccupo, sulla faccenda del bere hai ragionissima.


sì, mia figlia è una donna.
l'alcol è un grave problema da sempre, a tutte le età e se lothar sa di queste problematiche il fatto di non aver avuto abbastanza cura dei figli come padre non gli fa decisamente onore.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, mia figlia è una donna.
> l'alcol è un grave problema da sempre, a tutte le età e se lothar sa di queste problematiche il* fatto di non aver avuto abbastanza cura dei figli come padre non gli fa decisamente onore*.


Hai pensato che potrebbe essere anche solo modesto il nostro Micione?


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai pensato che potrebbe essere anche solo modesto il nostro Micione?


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai pensato che potrebbe essere anche solo modesto il nostro Micione?


effettivamente no, spetta che ora lo faccio


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> effettivamente no, spetta che ora lo faccio


Avvisa quando hai finito.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avvisa quando hai finito.


ci ho pensato!



bella minchiata:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, mia figlia è una donna.
> l'alcol è un grave problema da sempre, a tutte le età e se lothar sa di queste problematiche il fatto di non aver avuto abbastanza cura dei figli come padre non gli fa decisamente onore.



No..capito male,sono stato poco presente.per esempio mai fatto un colloquio con i prof,mai un consiglio di classe.lavoro...lavoro e lavoro.Pero'i valori,li ho insegnati..infatti non bevono,non fumano,e sono onesti.


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Intendo vivere alla giornata, rischiare, rispettando ovviamente il prossimo.
> Secondo me è un bellissimo modo di vivere se non si hanno grosse responsabilità.
> Tu le chiami persone ai margini, io li chiamo ribelli coraggiosi.
> Sai quante volte ho cercato di convincere Elio a mollare tutto e cambiare vita?




RagaSSiiiiiiiii.........al primo posto c'è l'Australia: politicamente stabile, matrice anglosassone, economicamente florida, calda, selvaggia e poco affollata (poca brigata, vita beata,cit.TEX WILLER).
al secondo posto SINGAPORE, frenetica, equatoriale, perfetta: il vero ombellico del mondo....
al terzo posto HONG KONG, più esotica ma meno pulita di Singapore, nel complesso la preferisco, ma non giurerei sulla stabilità a lungo termine.
per noi poveri Cristi, le Canarie, le isole dell'eterna primavera.
il sogno over the top, ovviamente è BORA BORA. Andateci e poi mi saprete dire!:mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> RagaSSiiiiiiiii.........al primo posto c'è l'Australia: politicamente stabile, matrice anglosassone, economicamente florida, calda, selvaggia e poco affollata (poca brigata, vita beata,cit.TEX WILLER).
> al secondo posto SINGAPORE, frenetica, equatoriale, perfetta: il vero ombellico del mondo....
> al terzo posto HONG KONG, più esotica ma meno pulita di Singapore, nel complesso la preferisco, ma non giurerei sulla stabilità a lungo termine.
> per noi poveri Cristi, le Canarie, le isole dell'eterna primavera.
> il sogno over the top, ovviamente è BORA BORA. Andateci e poi mi saprete dire!:mexican:


posti troppo caldi. Propongo Canada, nord USA, e soprattutto...Nuova Zelanda (per improvvisarsi cavalieri fantasy o roba del genere). Io in NZ ci andrei subito.


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> posti troppo caldi. Propongo Canada, nord USA, e soprattutto...Nuova Zelanda (per improvvisarsi cavalieri fantasy o roba del genere). Io in NZ ci andrei subito.



Da quelle parti mi cola il moccolo.......


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> posti troppo caldi. Propongo Canada, nord USA, e soprattutto...Nuova Zelanda (per improvvisarsi cavalieri fantasy o roba del genere). Io in NZ ci andrei subito.


Ad esclusione della Nuova Zelanda, sulla quale mi trovi completamente d'accordo, escluderei a priori posti nei quali il termometro scende sotto i 25 gradi anche un solo giorno all'anno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Da quelle parti mi cola il moccolo.......


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ad esclusione della Nuova Zelanda, sulla quale mi trovi completamente d'accordo, escluderei a priori posti nei quali il termometro scende sotto i 25 gradi anche un solo giorno all'anno.


beata differenza! Per me l'umano limite di sopportabilità cessa proprio a 25 gradi. Sopra a quella temperatura sclero e odio tutto il tempo...


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> RagaSSiiiiiiiii.........al primo posto c'è l'Australia: politicamente stabile, matrice anglosassone, economicamente florida, calda, selvaggia e poco affollata (poca brigata, vita beata,cit.TEX WILLER).
> al secondo posto SINGAPORE, frenetica, equatoriale, perfetta: il vero ombellico del mondo....
> al terzo posto HONG KONG, più esotica ma meno pulita di Singapore, nel complesso la preferisco, ma non giurerei sulla stabilità a lungo termine.
> per noi poveri Cristi, le Canarie, le isole dell'eterna primavera.
> il sogno over the top, ovviamente è BORA BORA. Andateci e poi mi saprete dire!:mexican:


Veramente io andrei in Svezia!!! :smile:


----------



## realista1 (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


>



leggasi raffreddore.....:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> leggasi raffreddore.....:rotfl:



ah, un'altro che non ama il freddo.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beata differenza! Per me l'umano limite di sopportabilità cessa proprio a 25 gradi. Sopra a quella temperatura sclero e odio tutto il tempo...


Brasile. Isola del Morro di Sao Paolo, a 2 ore di catamarano al largo di Salvador de Bahia. Come dimensioni paragonabile alla nostra Isola del Giglio. Non esistono macchine. Non esiste asfalto. I tavoli dei ristoranti poggiano sulla sabbia della spiaggia. Una sera ci attardammo a parlare con i proprietari di uno dei ristoranti, due argentini, lei di origini italiane, che non avevano più di 32/33 ognuno. Lui medico, lei ingegnere (non mi ricordo di che tipo). Ci raccontavano che durante il periodo della crisi economica, in Argentina, loro, una volta preso lo stipendio (quando lo prendevano), lo spendevano tutto quasi subito, perchè quello che ci compravi oggi, non è detto che riuscivi a comprarcelo domani per via della svalutazione. Conoscevano l'isola di cui ti parlo perchè ci erano stati in viaggio di nozze qualche anno prima. Gli si prospettò la possibilità di comprare quel ristorantino e non ci pensarono due volte. Alla mia domanda: _Ma ad esempio, quanto spendete in abbigliamento in un anno ? _Lei rispose: _Non più di 50 dollari ciascuno. Viviamo su una spiaggia, oltre a un buon paio d'infradito, qualche pareo e dei costumi, che vestiti vuoi che ti servano.

_


Allego foto di un Taxi Driver con il suo fidato mezzo:

http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/4872398


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brasile. Isola del Morro di Sao Paolo, a 2 ore di catamarano al largo di Salvador de Bahia. Come dimensioni paragonabile alla nostra Isola del Giglio. Non esistono macchine. Non esiste asfalto. I tavoli dei ristoranti poggiano sulla sabbia della spiaggia. Una sera ci attardammo a parlare con i proprietari di uno dei ristoranti, due argentini, lei di origini italiane, che non avevano più di 32/33 ognuno. Lui medico, lei ingegnere (non mi ricordo di che tipo). Ci raccontavano che durante il periodo della crisi economica, in Argentina, loro, una volta preso lo stipendio (quando lo prendevano), lo spendevano tutto quasi subito, perchè quello che ci compravi oggi, non è detto che riuscivi a comprarcelo domani per via della svalutazione. Conoscevano l'isola di cui ti parlo perchè ci erano stati in viaggio di nozze qualche anno prima. Gli si prospettò la possibilità di comprare quel ristorantino e non ci pensarono due volte. Alla mia domanda: _Ma ad esempio, quanto spendete in abbigliamento in un anno ? _Lei rispose: _Non più di 50 dollari ciascuno. Viviamo su una spiaggia, oltre a un buon paio d'infradito, qualche pareo e dei costumi, che vestiti vuoi che ti servano.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


interessante storia, soprattutto se ne sono felici! (io detesto pure il mare pur essendoci nata, lo so, per te sono senza speranza)


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante storia, soprattutto se ne sono felici! (io detesto pure il mare pur essendoci nata, lo so, per te sono senza speranza)


Va bene. Faremo vacanze separati e c'incontreremo solo a primavera in Italia 

Domani prenoto la chiesa


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Va bene. Faremo vacanze separati e c'incontreremo solo a primavera in Italia
> 
> Domani prenoto la chiesa


:rotfl::rotfl: ok 

però, non vengo in infradito, eh. Sia mai che Carrie mi si incazza...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho pensato!
> 
> 
> 
> bella minchiata:mrgreen:


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho pensato!
> 
> 
> 
> bella minchiata:mrgreen:


Ahahahahahahahahah! Il Micio è sempre il Micio.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ora però ho scoperto che nemmeno dopo aver mollato me ( si ok un po mi rode. Orgoglio ) *sta già frequentando un uomo con 14 anni di più che oltre a dirle di desiderarla fisicamente le sta dicendo tutto quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire*.


Se l'uomo è single, se nelle cose che lei vuole sentirsi dire c'è anche 'quanto vorrei fare un figlio con te', beh...
Certo il raccontarti tutte questo mi fa pensare che tutto questo grande amore non sia. Tu, gelosia a parte, che pensi di fare?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo che dopo la prima scopata ti prometto mari e monti non è per nulla affidabile :carneval: Generalmente con l'andare del tempo si dimostra un emerito coglione :carneval:Ops scusate buongiorno


Dipende.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende.


Beh, dopo la prima scopata, è l'uccello a parlare.
Può darsi anche che si trovi poi d'accordo con la testa eh? Ma non è che sia così frequente.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh, dopo la prima scopata, è l'uccello a parlare.
> Può darsi anche che si trovi poi d'accordo con la testa eh? Ma non è che sia così frequente.


Vero. Non è così frequente ma può succedere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ma state cercando di avere un figlio adesso o è solo un'idea?
comunque sta cosa che ti piacciono sempre uomini che potrebbero essere tuo padre secondo me non è molto sana...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Principessa ma state cercando di avere un figlio adesso o è solo un'idea?
> comunque sta cosa che ti piacciono sempre uomini che potrebbero essere tuo padre secondo me non è molto sana...


Shhhhhhhhhhh non si può dire.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Principessa ma state cercando di avere un figlio adesso o è solo un'idea?
> comunque sta cosa che ti piacciono sempre uomini che potrebbero essere tuo padre secondo me non è molto sana...


A me non l'hai mai detto


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

ma elio ha la voce da ragazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non l'hai mai detto


farfie, tesoro, scusami! Anche tu hai 30 anni come Toy? Ero convinta che tu avessi la mia età!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma elio ha la voce da ragazzo


pensa che io ho la voce da bimba e quando rispondo al telefono in tanti mi chiedono "mi passi la mamma per favore?"

però i bimbi non mi attirano... Nemmeno i ventenni o i trentenni a dire il vero


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> farfie, tesoro, scusami! Anche tu hai 30 anni come Toy? Ero convinta che tu avessi la mia età!


No ma a 30 anni la pensavo come lei 






Stronza!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma a 30 anni la pensavo come lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma scusa, tu a 30 anni eri felicemente e fedelmente sposata con un tuo coetaneo... Cosa vuol dire che la pensavi come lei?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu a 30 anni eri felicemente e fedelmente sposata con un tuo coetaneo... Cosa vuol dire che la pensavi come lei?


Ma che c'entra?
Ero comunqye attratta solo da uomini più grandi.
Da sempre e non credo di aver bisogno dello psicologo per questo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ero comunqye attratta solo da uomini più grandi.
> Da sempre e non credo di aver bisogno dello psicologo per questo.


ma più grandi di quanto? E poi un conto é che ti piacevano, un altro avere una storia seria con convivenza ed eventuali figli...
anche a me piaceva il mio professore che aveva 25 anni più di me... Però era una fantasia e tale é rimasta, non pensavo di farci figli insieme


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma più grandi di quanto? E poi un conto é che ti piacevano, un altro avere una storia seria con convivenza ed eventuali figli...
> anche a me piaceva il mio professore che aveva 25 anni più di me... Però era una fantasia e tale é rimasta, non pensavo di farci figli insieme


Elio non è il mio professore.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Principessa ma state cercando di avere un figlio adesso o è solo un'idea?
> comunque sta cosa che ti piacciono sempre uomini che potrebbero essere tuo padre secondo me non è molto sana...


Siamo una coppia come tutte le altre, con alti e bassi, e lui è accettato pienamente dalla mia famiglia, che gli vuole bene.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ero comunqye attratta solo da uomini più grandi.
> Da sempre e non credo di aver bisogno dello psicologo per questo.


Già. Non è detto che una persona abbia qualcosa che non va. 
Per la cronaca, a 25 anni ci sono andata dalla psicologa - per l'ansia, non solo per questo - e lei ha ritenuto che io avessi un rapporto troppo protettivo e quasi materno nei riguardi di Elio e avrei fatto bene a lasciarmi andare di più con lui, ad affidarmi maggiormente. Altro che complesso di Elettra...


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh non si può dire.


Li ho sentiti almeno mille volte certi luoghi comuni, e una volta in più non farà male a nessuno.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma elio ha la voce da ragazzo


Sarà contento che qualcuno lo pensa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Li ho sentiti almeno mille volte certi luoghi comuni, e una volta in più non farà male a nessuno.


Ma non si tratta di luoghi comuni. 20 anni di differenza sono tanti, obiettivamente. E state insieme da 11 anni, quindi ne avevi 19 quando ti sei messa con lui. Io a 20 anni facevo cose che adesso manco se mi pagassero...


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di luoghi comuni. 20 anni di differenza sono tanti, obiettivamente. E state insieme da 11 anni, quindi ne avevi 19 quando ti sei messa con lui. Io a 20 anni facevo cose che adesso manco se mi pagassero...


Se ci conoscessi e dicessi una cosa del genere, motivata, non sarebbe un luogo comune.
Ma tu non ci conosci e ti basi solo su un dato oggettivo per esprimere un giudizio molto secco.

Non è che ognuno di noi deve essere uguale agli altri coetanei e avere gli stessi pensieri, sai? E meno male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ero comunqye attratta solo da uomini più grandi.
> Da sempre e non credo di aver bisogno dello psicologo per questo.


a me succedeva fino ai 20, poi ho invertito la rotta.
Adesso, 'ndo cojo, cojo
...a parte gli scherzi, la componente 'mentale', le attitudini sono una cosa... ma l'attrazione fisica è un'altra.
E per quelli che hanno 20 anni più di me adesso... ehm.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me succedeva fino ai 20, poi ho invertito la rotta.
> Adesso, 'ndo cojo, cojo
> ...a parte gli scherzi, la componente 'mentale', le attitudini sono una cosa... ma *l'attrazione fisica è un'altra.*
> *E per quelli che hanno 20 anni più di me adesso... ehm*.


ma anche 10 anni fa. 20, poi...:bleah:


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me succedeva fino ai 20, poi ho invertito la rotta.
> Adesso, 'ndo cojo, cojo
> ...a parte gli scherzi, la componente 'mentale', le attitudini sono una cosa... ma l'attrazione fisica è un'altra.
> E per quelli che hanno 20 anni più di me adesso... ehm.


Devi avere una grandissima curiosità per la loro vita e il loro modo di essere. Trascinata da queste cose io troverei erotizzante pure un ottuagenario. Tanto poi lo so che mi stuferei comunque, come accadrebbe anche con un compatto trentenne.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma anche 10 anni fa. 20, poi...:bleah:


Un uomo più giovane potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di te.
Non credo sia carino esprimersi con questi modi.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me succedeva fino ai 20, poi ho invertito la rotta.
> Adesso, 'ndo cojo, cojo
> ...a parte gli scherzi, la componente 'mentale', le attitudini sono una cosa... ma l'attrazione fisica è un'altra.
> E per quelli che hanno 20 anni più di me adesso... ehm.


Beh, mica saranno tutti vecchi e brutti. 
E così come ci sono i 50enni con la panza, le rughe e i capelli bianchi o radi, ci sono pure quelli che se li portano bene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un uomo più giovane potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di te.
> Non credo sia carino esprimersi con questi modi.


perché mai? Se preferisci, posso dirlo a parole: "mi fa schifo anche solo l'idea".

Poi, certo che a uno di 20 anni meno di me potrei ripugnare. Lo trovo sanissimo. I giovani coi giovani, gli adulti con gli adulti, gli anziani con gli anziani.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se l'uomo è single, se nelle cose che lei vuole sentirsi dire c'è anche 'quanto vorrei fare un figlio con te', beh...
> Certo il raccontarti tutte questo mi fa pensare che tutto questo grande amore non sia. Tu, gelosia a parte, che pensi di fare?


Penso che andrò a riprendermela. Ho ancora qualche giorno per pensarci bene. Ma più ne parlo e più mi sto convincendo. E non parlo di altro in questi giorni..... persino con la mamma di mia figlia.



Principessa ha detto:


> Beh, dopo la prima scopata, è l'uccello a parlare.
> Può darsi anche che si trovi poi d'accordo con la testa eh? Ma non è che sia così frequente.


Non c'è stata la prima "scopata". Anzi lui pressa tanto.... ci fosse stata forse non ne penserei tanto male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Penso che andrò a riprendermela. Ho ancora qualche giorno per pensarci bene. Ma più ne parlo e più mi sto convincendo. E non parlo di altro in questi giorni..... persino con la mamma di mia figlia.



:up:

e così fu che Occhi Verdi s'è innamorato. Era ora! :ballo:


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Penso che andrò a riprendermela. Ho ancora qualche giorno per pensarci bene. Ma più ne parlo e più mi sto convincendo. E non parlo di altro in questi giorni..... persino con la mamma di mia figlia.


Caro Occhiverdi, ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una persona carina e simpatica, dai modi gentili. Però permettimi di dirti che ti ho sempre trovato un po' onnipotente. La tua onnipotenza ha connotati anche garbati e sconfina più nell'ingenuità e nella genuinità che nell'intemperanza e nel narcisismo maligno. Ma mi è' sempre parso, sfuggendomi magari qualcosa nei tuoi post, che troppo confidassi nella compiutezza del tuo assetto, così pervicacia mente perseguito. Avevo l'impressione che in fondo tua moglie non fosse così felice. Tu dicevi a lei che doveva farsi un'amante e la invogliavi. Ci credo veramente che lo facessi in buona fede. Come in buona fede credevi che tutto potesse andare avanti così, senza intoppi, come un'opera compiuta e ben riuscita, che ti avrebbe dato tutto il tempo necessario fino alla maggiore età  di tua figlia. Nella completezza c'era anche la fidanzata bisex, mi pare. Poi le storie si intrecciano, interagiscono e ti si presentano con regole cambiate. Ora dici che vai a riprendertela. Amore, entusiasmo, buona fede. Credo che tu abbia percepito che qualche regola e' stata cambiata.... Comunque in bocca al lupo per tutti, auguro la minor sofferenza a tutti, per tutti.
E il massimo dell'amore per tutti, s'intende.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> e così fu che Occhi Verdi s'è innamorato. Era ora! :ballo:





Vi odio tutti e prima di tutti odio me. Era più semplice prima.........molto più semplice prima. Ho una paura fottuta di fare un casino.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti e prima di tutti odio me. Era più semplice prima.........molto più semplice prima. Ho una paura fottuta di fare un casino.



ma sei disposto a cedere anche sul fatto di andare a vivere insieme? 
no, perchè, pensaci bene... prima di fare casini


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti e prima di tutti odio me. Era più semplice prima.........molto più semplice prima. *Ho una paura fottuta di fare un casino*.



...ormai...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti e prima di tutti odio me. Era più semplice prima.........molto più semplice prima. Ho una paura fottuta di fare un casino.


il casino lo fai se non sei sincero con lei


Simy ha detto:


> ma sei disposto a cedere anche sul fatto di andare a vivere insieme?
> no, perchè, pensaci bene... prima di fare casini



Ecco pensa bene a questo. 
non fare scelte colte dall'emotività del momento di cui poi potresti pentirti. Non stravolgere quelle che fino ad ora sono state le tue priorità
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il casino lo fai se non sei sincero con lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si pone il solito problema della differenza tra la verità e la sincerità. 
Attenzione pure ai casini che può combinare lo spettro della perdita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si pone il solito problema della differenza tra la verità e la sincerità.
> *Attenzione pure ai casini che può combinare lo spettro della perdita*.


:up:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché mai? Se preferisci, posso dirlo a parole: "mi fa schifo anche solo l'idea".
> 
> Poi, certo che a uno di 20 anni meno di me potrei ripugnare. Lo trovo sanissimo. I giovani coi giovani, gli adulti con gli adulti, gli anziani con gli anziani.


Io trovo molto più sano condurre la vita che ci rende davvero felici, senza troppi freni e schemi mentali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh, mica saranno tutti vecchi e brutti.
> E così come ci sono i 50enni con la panza, le rughe e i capelli bianchi o radi, ci sono pure quelli che se li portano bene.


ragaSSa mia, la somma dei miei anni più 20 non fa mica 50, sai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti e prima di tutti odio me. Era più semplice prima.........molto più semplice prima. Ho una paura fottuta di fare un casino.


Non chiuderti nessuna strada e auguri


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Penso che andrò a riprendermela. Ho ancora qualche giorno per pensarci bene. Ma più ne parlo e più mi sto convincendo. E non parlo di altro in questi giorni..... persino con la mamma di mia figlia.
> 
> 
> 
> Non c'è stata la prima "scopata". Anzi lui pressa tanto.... ci fosse stata forse non ne penserei tanto male.


Se sei pronto a vivere con lei e a non chiudere la porta del figlio, tanto di cappello. 
Se non sei pronto, lasciala stare. Sarebbe solo un gesto di egoismo estremo.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se sei pronto a vivere con lei e a non chiudere la porta del figlio, tanto di cappello.
> Se non sei pronto, lasciala stare. Sarebbe solo un gesto di egoismo estremo.


:up:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ragaSSa mia, la somma dei miei anni più 20 non fa mica 50, sai?:mrgreen:


Qualsiasi numero fa, è poco educato chiedere l'età a una donna e non lo farò. 
 
Diciamo solo che ci sono diversi uomini maturi messi bene e altri che non piacerebbero neppure alle loro coetanee.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io trovo molto più sano condurre la vita che ci rende davvero felici, senza troppi freni e schemi mentali.


ah, quello pure io. Ma io non mi dimentico mai di pensare. Mi viene naturale, come dire. Che è ben altra cosa di 'schemi mentali'. Io, ad esempio, non faccio la lista delle caratteristiche che vado man mano spuntando se corrispondono o meno al mio progettino preventivamente partorito nella solitudine della mia 'cameretta'. 

e molto naturalmente, provo attrazione per i miei pari, e pari anche fisicamente; non merito né desidero i ragazzini, non mi meritano né desidero i vecchi. Facile, naturale, così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh, mica saranno tutti vecchi e brutti.
> E così come ci sono i 50enni con la panza, le rughe e i capelli bianchi o radi, ci sono pure quelli che se li portano bene.



Scusa ma io non parlavo dell'aspetto fisico. Parlavo proprio di interessi comuni. Io a 20 anni andavo in discoteca fino alle 6 del mattino, mi facevo un sacco di canne, mi ubriacavo tutti i sabato sera e spesso anche al venerdì... Adesso ne ho 43 e manco morta farei questa vita. E se stessi con uno che le fa mi sentirei fuori posto. Poi tu magari a 20 anni eri la persona più regolare del mondo oppure Elio (come mai non lo chiami più Helios?) invece era un cazzone casinaro, non lo so, non vi conosco... Ma ho letto che anche il sardo ha più di 20 anni più di te e poi ho letto di un certo F ma non mi ricordo quanti anni abbia, comunque a ME personalmente non sembra la cosa più normale del mondo, perché con l'età spesso si cambia, io ad esempio a 21 mi sono messa con la merda e ho sopportato tutto lo schifo ma poi con gli anni sono cambiata e a 28 me ne sono liberata perché comunque non ero più la ragazzina che aveva incontrato, ero cresciuta e lui infatti non accettava il mio cambiamento, non mi riconosceva, non capiva come mai non tornassi più da lui quando l'avevo sempre fatto, prima gli bastava dirmi "torna" e io tornavo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non parlavo dell'aspetto fisico. Parlavo proprio di interessi comuni. Io a 20 anni andavo in discoteca fino alle 6 del mattino, mi facevo un sacco di canne, mi ubriacavo tutti i sabato sera e spesso anche al venerdì... Adesso ne ho 43 e manco morta farei questa vita. E se stessi con uno che le fa mi sentirei fuori posto. Poi tu magari a 20 anni eri la persona più regolare del mondo oppure Elio (come mai non lo chiami più Helios?) invece era un cazzone casinaro, non lo so, non vi conosco... Ma ho letto che anche il sardo ha più di 20 anni più di te e poi ho letto di un certo F ma non mi ricordo quanti anni abbia, comunque a ME personalmente non sembra la cosa più normale del mondo, perché con l'età spesso si cambia, io ad esempio a 21 mi sono messa con la merda e ho sopportato tutto lo schifo ma poi con gli anni sono cambiata e a 28 me ne sono liberata perché comunque non ero più la ragazzina che aveva incontrato, ero cresciuta e lui infatti non accettava il mio cambiamento, non mi riconosceva, non capiva come mai non tornassi più da lui quando l'avevo sempre fatto, prima gli bastava dirmi "torna" e io tornavo.


tutto questo per me è racchiuso nel concetto di 'pari', che per me vale per tutti gli aspetti, non solo quello caratteriale, esperienzale, emotivo, intellettuale.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non parlavo dell'aspetto fisico. Parlavo proprio di interessi comuni. Io a 20 anni andavo in discoteca fino alle 6 del mattino, mi facevo un sacco di canne, mi ubriacavo tutti i sabato sera e spesso anche al venerdì... Adesso ne ho 43 e manco morta farei questa vita. E se stessi con uno che le fa mi sentirei fuori posto. Poi tu magari a 20 anni eri la persona più regolare del mondo oppure Elio (come mai non lo chiami più Helios?) invece era un cazzone casinaro, non lo so, non vi conosco... Ma ho letto che anche il sardo ha più di 20 anni più di te e poi ho letto di un certo F ma non mi ricordo quanti anni abbia, comunque a ME personalmente non sembra la cosa più normale del mondo, perché con l'età spesso si cambia, io ad esempio a 21 mi sono messa con la merda e ho sopportato tutto lo schifo ma poi con gli anni sono cambiata e a 28 me ne sono liberata perché comunque non ero più la ragazzina che aveva incontrato, ero cresciuta e lui infatti non accettava il mio cambiamento, non mi riconosceva, non capiva come mai non tornassi più da lui quando l'avevo sempre fatto, prima gli bastava dirmi "torna" e io tornavo.


Il fatto è che le situazioni che hai descritto tu sono (un pò) al limite. Spostando il tutto verso un più comodo punto di equilibrio penso che la cosa possa funzionare invece.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se sei pronto a vivere con lei e a non chiudere la porta del figlio, tanto di cappello.
> Se non sei pronto, lasciala stare. Sarebbe solo un gesto di egoismo estremo.


No non sono d'accordo
Se lui la ama è giusta che lei lo sappia. Le dica esattamente cosa prova e fin dove può arrivare.
E lei decida.
Io credo che anche il fatto che non fosse sicura dei suoi sentimenti l'abbia fatta scappare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, quello pure io. Ma io non mi dimentico mai di pensare. Mi viene naturale, come dire. Che è ben altra cosa di 'schemi mentali'. Io, ad esempio, non faccio la lista delle caratteristiche che vado man mano spuntando se corrispondono o meno al mio progettino preventivamente partorito nella solitudine della mia 'cameretta'.
> 
> e molto naturalmente, provo attrazione per i miei pari, e pari anche fisicamente; non merito né desidero i ragazzini, non mi meritano né desidero i vecchi. Facile, naturale, così.



mi spieghi "meriro" e "naturale", per favore?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il fatto è che le situazioni che hai descritto tu sono (un pò) al limite. Spostando il tutto verso un più comodo punto di equilibrio penso che la cosa possa funzionare invece.


quoto
A 20 anni non me ne è mai fregato un cavolo di ballare, bere e farmi canne. Forse per questo ero affascinata da uomini più grandi. Dododichè ho sposato un coetaneo che però sicuramente ai tempi di testa era molto più maturo dei suoi coetanei.
Ora a 43 magari mi trovo bene anche coni coentanei ma mi rendo conto che continuo a guardare i 50enni e passa con una curiosità ed interesse diverso


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Li ho sentiti almeno mille volte certi luoghi comuni, e una volta in più non farà male a nessuno.


Pensa che a me, essendo sempre stata con uomini decisamente più giovani, hanno sempre detto nella ordine:
Che sfogavo il mio istinto materno represso (....)
Che non volevo una relazione paritaria (.....)
Che ero mistress (....)
Varie (puttanate) ed eventuali.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, quello pure io. Ma io non mi dimentico mai di pensare. Mi viene naturale, come dire. Che è ben altra cosa di 'schemi mentali'. Io, ad esempio, non faccio la lista delle caratteristiche che vado man mano spuntando se corrispondono o meno al mio progettino preventivamente partorito nella solitudine della mia 'cameretta'.
> 
> e molto naturalmente, provo attrazione per i miei pari, e pari anche fisicamente; non merito né desidero i ragazzini, non mi meritano né desidero i vecchi. Facile, naturale, così.


Per certe cose bisogna per forza usare anche la testa, nella scelta di un uomo.
Se ci si vuole divertire, va bene quasi chiunque. Per una storia seria, il campo si restringe. 

Un uomo può piacermi da morire ma se non si interessa tanto a me, mi chiama un giorno si e un giorno no e vive alla giornata, io lo scarto subito perché è evidente che non guarda dove guardo io e sarei solo masochista a continuare.

I gusti invece, non si possono in alcun modo decidere. Solo reprimere.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e molto naturalmente, provo attrazione per i miei pari, e pari anche fisicamente;* non merito *né desidero i ragazzini, *non mi meritano* né desidero i vecchi. Facile, naturale, così.


Grazie Dio che mi hai fatto UOMO. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> A 20 anni non me ne è mai fregato un cavolo di ballare, bere e farmi canne. Forse per questo ero affascinata da uomini più grandi. Dododichè ho sposato un coetaneo che però sicuramente ai tempi di testa era molto più maturo dei suoi coetanei.
> Ora a 43 magari mi trovo bene anche coni coentanei ma mi rendo conto che continuo a guardare i 50enni e passa con una curiosità ed interesse diverso


ho letto tutto questo sempre convinta che fosse Lothar. Mi stai destabilizzando.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa che a me, essendo sempre stata con uomini decisamente più giovani, hanno sempre detto nella ordine:
> Che sfogavo il mio istinto materno represso (....)
> Che non volevo una relazione paritaria (.....)
> Che ero mistress (....)
> Varie (puttanate) ed eventuali.


pensa che se fossi stata un uomo, ti avrebbero fatto i complimenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non parlavo dell'aspetto fisico. Parlavo proprio di interessi comuni. Io a 20 anni andavo in discoteca fino alle 6 del mattino, mi facevo un sacco di canne, mi ubriacavo tutti i sabato sera e spesso anche al venerdì... Adesso ne ho 43 e manco morta farei questa vita. E se stessi con uno che le fa mi sentirei fuori posto. Poi tu magari a 20 anni eri la persona più regolare del mondo oppure Elio (come mai non lo chiami più Helios?) invece era un cazzone casinaro, non lo so, non vi conosco... Ma ho letto che anche il sardo ha più di 20 anni più di te e poi ho letto di un certo F ma non mi ricordo quanti anni abbia, comunque a ME personalmente non sembra la cosa più normale del mondo, perché con l'età spesso si cambia, io ad esempio a 21 mi sono messa con la merda e ho sopportato tutto lo schifo ma poi con gli anni sono cambiata e a 28 me ne sono liberata perché comunque non ero più la ragazzina che aveva incontrato, ero cresciuta e lui infatti non accettava il mio cambiamento, non mi riconosceva, non capiva come mai non tornassi più da lui quando l'avevo sempre fatto, prima gli bastava dirmi "torna" e io tornavo.


Io non sono mai stata così. 
Ci sono andata in discoteca ma non mi è mai piaciuta. Ne a 15, ne a 20, ne a 25 anni. Ora men che meno.
L'unica storia masochista con uno che mi prendeva in giro l'ho avuta a 17 anni ed è durata un anno. Le canne me le sono fatta poco e più per rilassarmi che per sballarmi.
Frequentavo una sezione politica e mi ubriacavo al pic nic del primo maggio.
Per me puoi pensare quanto ti pare che non siamo normali, io continuerò a pensare che ragioni per luoghi comuni.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa che a me, essendo sempre stata con uomini decisamente più giovani, hanno sempre detto nella ordine:
> Che sfogavo il mio istinto materno represso (....)
> Che non volevo una relazione paritaria (.....)
> Che ero mistress (....)
> Varie (puttanate) ed eventuali.


La storia della relazione paritaria l'hanno detta pure a me. 
 
Spero non ci sarai rimasta male. Mistress per esempio, può pure essere un complimento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi spieghi "meriro" e "naturale", per favore?


sul naturale rispondevo a Principessa, evidentemente quello che è naturale per lei non è naturale per me o viceversa (lei insiste sull'idea, completamente sbagliata, che io sia animata da 'schemi mentali', strutture logiche sovrapposte, posticce, 'artificiali'). Per meritare, emozione personale, intendevo: io non sono fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degna' per un ragazzo (in positivo e negativo), esattamente come un anziano non è fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degno' per me. Il lato fisico che metto al primo posto nella lista, importantissimo come dice Sbri, è stato evocato dal post di Sbri, appunto. L'idea che un sessantenne mi metta le mani addosso, per altro, la percepisco come presuntuosa e disgustosa, appunto, quanto ridicola e presuntuosa e probabilmente disgustosa l'idea che io metta le mani su un ragazzo. Poi, ecco, nelle mie sporadicissime e brevi sperienze di supplenza a scuola o al lavoro all'uni, la voce di 'professoressina o ricercatrice bbona' m'ha inseguita più volte, ma sono appunto ragazzi, non sanno quel che dicono.


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul naturale rispondevo a Principessa, evidentemente quello che è naturale per lei non è naturale per me o viceversa (lei insiste sull'idea, completamente sbagliata, che io sia animata da 'schemi mentali', strutture logiche sovrapposte, posticce, 'artificiali'). Per meritare, emozione personale, intendevo: io non sono fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degna' per un ragazzo (in positivo e negativo), esattamente come un anziano non è fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degno' per me. Il lato fisico che metto al primo posto nella lista, importantissimo come dice Sbri, è stato evocato dal post di Sbri, appunto. L'idea che un sessantenne mi metta le mani addosso, per altro, la percepisco come presuntuosa e disgustosa, appunto, quanto ridicola e presuntuosa e probabilmente disgustosa l'idea che io metta le mani su un ragazzo. Poi, ecco, nelle mie sporadicissime e brevi sperienze di supplenza a scuola o al lavoro all'uni, la voce di 'professoressina o ricercatrice bbona' m'ha inseguita più volte, *ma sono appunto ragazzi, non sanno quel che dicono.*



Questo lo pensi tu......se riescono ad acchiapparti!!:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu......se riescono ad acchiapparti!!:carneval:


corro veloce, sono fisicamente allenatissima, e metto i voti. Ah. :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma perché pensi che quando ho parlato di avere schemi mentali e freni io mi riferissi per forza a te? Hai la coda di paglia? 
Io volevo dire che se io seguissi quello che gli altri ritengono giusto, sarei frenata e repressa.
Sul degno e sul meritare, mah. Io non ho mai fatto questi discorsi, anche perché non è detto che sempre ci si accorga dell'età altrui e soprattutto che uno più grande valga meno di te. 
Ci hai mai pensato che potresti non piacere comunque a uno più grande? 


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul naturale rispondevo a Principessa, evidentemente quello che è naturale per lei non è naturale per me o viceversa (lei insiste sull'idea, completamente sbagliata, che io sia animata da 'schemi mentali', strutture logiche sovrapposte, posticce, 'artificiali'). Per meritare, emozione personale, intendevo: io non sono fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degna' per un ragazzo (in positivo e negativo), esattamente come un anziano non è fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degno' per me. Il lato fisico che metto al primo posto nella lista, importantissimo come dice Sbri, è stato evocato dal post di Sbri, appunto. L'idea che un sessantenne mi metta le mani addosso, per altro, la percepisco come presuntuosa e disgustosa, appunto, quanto ridicola e presuntuosa e probabilmente disgustosa l'idea che io metta le mani su un ragazzo. Poi, ecco, nelle mie sporadicissime e brevi sperienze di supplenza a scuola o al lavoro all'uni, la voce di 'professoressina o ricercatrice bbona' m'ha inseguita più volte, ma sono appunto ragazzi, non sanno quel che dicono.


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> corro veloce, sono fisicamente allenatissima, *e metto i voti.* Ah. :mrgreen:



E con questo, immagino che il discorso si chiuda in maniera definitiva!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perché pensi che quando ho parlato di avere schemi mentali e freni io *mi riferissi per forza a te*? Hai la coda di paglia?
> Io volevo dire che se io seguissi quello che gli altri ritengono giusto, sarei frenata e repressa.
> Sul degno e sul meritare, mah. Io non ho mai fatto questi discorsi, anche perché non è detto che sempre ci si accorga dell'età altrui e soprattutto che uno più grande valga meno di te.
> Ci hai mai pensato che potresti non piacere comunque a uno più grande?


quotavi me e non è la prima volta. Nessun problema, eh. Figurati 

sul non piacere, ovviamente (e mi pare pure giusto!): anche a me non piacciono tutti i 'pari', anzi. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E con questo, immagino che il discorso si chiuda in maniera definitiva!


eh. :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> E con questo, immagino che il discorso si chiuda in maniera definitiva!



Paura?:rotfl:


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Paura?:rotfl:



Magari....significherebbe avere una ventina di anni......


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Magari....significherebbe avere una ventina di anni......


a chi lo dici! Perché sprecarli con chi ha il doppio dei loro anni, letteralmente un possibile loro genitore, non capirò mai. C'è un'età per tutto, e i 20 anni passano così presto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul naturale rispondevo a Principessa, evidentemente quello che è naturale per lei non è naturale per me o viceversa (lei insiste sull'idea, completamente sbagliata, che io sia animata da 'schemi mentali', strutture logiche sovrapposte, posticce, 'artificiali'). Per meritare, emozione personale, intendevo: io non sono fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degna' per un ragazzo (in positivo e negativo), esattamente come un anziano non è fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degno' per me. Il lato fisico che metto al primo posto nella lista, importantissimo come dice Sbri, è stato evocato dal post di Sbri, appunto. *L'idea che un sessantenne mi metta le mani addosso, per altro, la percepisco come presuntuosa e disgustosa*, appunto, quanto ridicola e presuntuosa e probabilmente disgustosa l'idea che io metta le mani su un ragazzo. Poi, ecco, nelle mie sporadicissime e brevi sperienze di supplenza a scuola o al lavoro all'uni, la voce di 'professoressina o ricercatrice bbona' m'ha inseguita più volte, ma sono appunto ragazzi, non sanno quel che dicono.


aspè, però. A parte il fatto che io e te partiamo da età diverse e quindi... io volevo dire che, oggettivamente, faccio fatica OGGI a trovare un uomo di 70 anni che sia fisicamente attraente. Tranne Terence Hill, diciamo.
Ma credo sia naturale.
E non mi sentirei certo a mio agio con un 20enne, anzi... non ne parliamo proprio, che spesso li accompagno in macchina assieme a mio figlio... brrr. Oggi li guardo come se fossero bambini.
Per quanto riguarda quelli più grandi di me, tra quelli con una decina d'anni in più, e quindi sotto i 60, ce ne sono oggi che non mi dispiacciono fisicamente. Tipo un tal istruttore maggiore di cavalleria in pensione che... vabbè.
Ma sono oggettivamente rari: tuttavia quando ne avevo 30 io non avevo proprio occhi per i 50enni.
Magari tra una decina d'anni vedrò le cose in altro modo, anzi... lo spero perchè dubito di poter interessare a un baldo quarantenne, tra 10 anni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se sei pronto a vivere con lei e a non chiudere la porta del figlio, tanto di cappello.
> Se non sei pronto, lasciala stare. Sarebbe solo un gesto di egoismo estremo.


Però dovresti leggerli bene i post... :mrgreen:

Convinvenza probabile. Ma in futuro non ora. Abbiamo già appurato che forse manco potrebbe averlo e che io non ne desidero altri. E' un muro già valicato, insieme. 

Di certo sarò sincero. Non riesco a fare altro.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Magari....significherebbe avere una ventina di anni......



Intendevo paura del 'voto'.

Inutile sperare di avere meno anni, anche se mai come oggi mi sarebbe servito, non avremmo le stesse esperienze.

Meglio non dare importanza all'età ma alle emozioni ed al sentire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> corro veloce, sono fisicamente allenatissima, e metto i voti. Ah. :mrgreen:


la classica mistress, insomma:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè, però. A parte il fatto che io e te partiamo da età diverse e quindi... io volevo dire che, oggettivamente, faccio fatica OGGI a trovare un uomo di 70 anni che sia fisicamente attraente. Tranne Terence Hill, diciamo.
> Ma credo sia naturale.
> E non mi sentirei certo a mio agio con un 20enne, anzi... non ne parliamo proprio, che spesso li accompagno in macchina assieme a mio figlio... brrr. Oggi li guardo come se fossero bambini.
> Per quanto riguarda quelli più grandi di me, tra quelli con una decina d'anni in più, e quindi sotto i 60, ce ne sono oggi che non mi dispiacciono fisicamente. Tipo un tal istruttore maggiore di cavalleria in pensione che... vabbè.
> ...


ma il divario (parliamo ora di solo fisico) si potrà visivamente ridurre (pensa alla differenza fra un/una cinquenne e un/una 25enne rispetto a 35/55), è ovvio, ma 20 anni non si colmano mai, tranne casi di sfiga inenarrabile, cioè un/una 4oenne che dimostra 60 anni e azzera perciò il divario fisico con l'altro sessantenne. Poi, oh, c'è a chi piace la decadenza, che devo dire... a me proprio no: sono decadente per i ragazzi e sono decadenti per me gli anziani. Mi mantengo fra i pari, evito direttamente :mrgreen:

io trovo vecchio pure George Clooney, che pure sembra essere l'ideale erotico di frotte di donne di ogni età, che vi devo dire ... io gli darei del lei... 

EDIT: per me 'pari' è grossolanamente +5 -5, virgola più, virgola meno, e non perchè deciso a tavolino, ma perché compatibile col mio desiderio naturale (cioè non forzato, cioè che mi scatta e basta). 10 anni fa non desideravo mai un +5, quindi anche per me gli assi pian piano si spostano. Ma poco


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la classica mistress, insomma:mrgreen:


e non sai come uso la frusta io :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul naturale rispondevo a Principessa, evidentemente quello che è naturale per lei non è naturale per me o viceversa (lei insiste sull'idea, completamente sbagliata, che io sia animata da 'schemi mentali', strutture logiche sovrapposte, posticce, 'artificiali'). Per meritare, emozione personale, intendevo: io non sono fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degna' per un ragazzo (in positivo e negativo), esattamente come un anziano non è fisicamente, emotivamente, esperenzialmente, intellettualmente, 'degno' per me. Il lato fisico che metto al primo posto nella lista, importantissimo come dice Sbri, è stato evocato dal post di Sbri, appunto. L'idea che un sessantenne mi metta le mani addosso, per altro, la percepisco come presuntuosa e disgustosa, appunto, quanto ridicola e presuntuosa e probabilmente disgustosa l'idea che io metta le mani su un ragazzo. Poi, ecco, nelle mie sporadicissime e brevi sperienze di supplenza a scuola o al lavoro all'uni, la voce di 'professoressina o ricercatrice bbona' m'ha inseguita più volte, ma sono appunto ragazzi, non sanno quel che dicono.



inutile dire che anche il "degno" mi stona parecchio
il disgusto idem
Probabilmente il fatto che io al fisico dia poca importanza non mi fa capire quello che intendi. Dopodichè il 56 con cui sono stata fisicamente aveva ben poco da invidiare a uno più giovane ma cerebralmente era imparagonabile alla maggior parte di quelli che conosco
Non ricordo la tua età quindi immagino che un 60enne sia effettivamente eccessivo per te.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però dovresti leggerli bene i post... :mrgreen:
> 
> Convinvenza probabile. Ma in futuro non ora. Abbiamo già appurato che forse manco potrebbe averlo e che io non ne desidero altri. E' un muro già valicato, insieme.
> 
> Di certo sarò sincero. Non riesco a fare altro.



Praticamente non ti sbilanci, come prima. Perchè dovrebbe accettarti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> inutile dire che anche il "degno" mi stona parecchio
> il disgusto idem
> Probabilmente il fatto che io al fisico dia poca importanza non mi fa capire quello che intendi. Dopodichè il 56 con cui sono stata fisicamente aveva ben poco da invidiare a uno più giovane ma cerebralmente era imparagonabile alla maggior parte di quelli che conosco
> Non ricordo la tua età quindi immagino che un 60enne sia effettivamente eccessivo per te.


col sessantenne sarebbero i famosi, più o meno, 20 anni. Capisco che 'degno' ti stoni, così come disgusto, ma li ho usati in ambo i versi, eh. Non dubito di essere 'disgustosa' per un 20enne, non credo di essere 'l'asso piglia tutto' che si merita tutto/i e nessuno gli sta al paro, mai pensato. Ne facevo un discorso di parità anche fisica, tutto qui. La gioventù piace a tutti, il nostro concetto di bellezza ne è intriso, ma non credo che se la meritino altri che i giovani. Idea personale, ovviamente. Sapevo che l'apprezzamento visivo, fisico, ti interessa poco; posizione certamente degnissima, ma lontanissima dalla mia. Se manca quello è per me amicizia e basta (e per altro, non ho amici sessantenni).


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> col sessantenne sarebbero i famosi, più o meno, 20 anni. Capisco che 'degno' ti stoni, così come disgusto, ma li ho usati in ambo i versi, eh. *Non dubito di essere 'disgustosa' per un 20enne*, non credo di essere 'l'asso piglia tutto' che si merita tutto/i e nessuno gli sta al paro, mai pensato. Ne facevo un discorso di parità anche fisica, tutto qui. La gioventù piace a tutti, il nostro concetto di bellezza ne è intriso, ma non credo che se la meritino altri che i giovani. Idea personale, ovviamente. Sapevo che l'apprezzamento visivo, fisico, ti interessa poco; posizione certamente degnissima, ma lontanissima dalla mia. Se manca quello è per me amicizia e basta (e per altro, non ho amici sessantenni).


comincia pure a dubitarne, te lo dico perchè ho info di prima mano


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comincia pure a dubitarne, te lo dico perchè ho info di prima mano


Ho capito che avete un sacco di informatori. Mi sono accorta di avere una mole risibilissima di Mp e numeri di telefono qui dentro, dovrei forse rimediare?


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Dio che mi hai fatto UOMO. :mrgreen:


Pure a me!
Dio grazie!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comincia pure a dubitarne, te lo dico perchè ho info di prima mano



catzo :scared: ora mi spaventi

la mia fichitudine ha varcato i confini terraquei ed è approdata anche nel forum? aiuto :matto:

a parte i deliri estemporanei dei miei ex studenti, ti direi: cambia amicizie, te stanno a cojonà


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ho capito che avete un sacco di informatori. Mi sono accorta di avere una mole risibilissima di Mp e numeri di telefono qui dentro, dovrei forse rimediare?


mannò, Inno. Dicevo che avendo svariati ventenni che frequentano casa mia, mi capita di sentire dei discorsi... e pare che le belle signore +/- 40enni siano piuttosto apprezzate. Del resto mi par di ricordare che, quando ero giovIne, anche molti miei amici apprezzassero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> catzo :scared: ora mi spaventi
> 
> la mia fichitudine ha varcato i confini terraquei ed è approdata anche nel forum? aiuto :matto:
> 
> a parte i deliri estemporanei dei miei ex studenti, ti direi: cambia amicizie, te stanno a cojonà


ma che è, paranoia da forum?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, Inno. Dicevo che avendo svariati ventenni che frequentano casa mia, mi capita di sentire dei discorsi... e pare che le belle signore +/- 40enni siano piuttosto apprezzate. Del resto mi par di ricordare che, quando ero giovIne, anche molti miei amici apprezzassero.


ma confondono il ruolo (la 'donna adulta') con una genuina attrazione. Basta non dargli corda e si ravvedono alla prima ventenne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che è, paranoia da forum?



pauuuuuraaaaaaaa :singleeye:


lo spauracchio del Grande Fratello aleggia


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quotavi me e non è la prima volta. Nessun problema, eh. Figurati
> 
> sul non piacere, ovviamente (e mi pare pure giusto!): anche a me non piacciono tutti i 'pari', anzi. :mrgreen:


Si ti ho quotato ma parlavo in generale. 
Se devo parlare riferendomi a te, non sembra tu abbia schemi mentali. 
 Frenata forse si.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Devi avere una grandissima curiosità per la loro vita e il loro modo di essere. Trascinata da queste cose io troverei erotizzante pure un ottuagenario. Tanto poi lo so che mi stuferei comunque, come accadrebbe anche con un compatto trentenne.


ci sono uomini come montanelli o veronesi con un cervello ed una impronta virile che trovo (trovavo per ril primo )decisamente più erotizzante di certi trentenni


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però dovresti leggerli bene i post... :mrgreen:
> 
> Convinvenza probabile. Ma in futuro non ora. Abbiamo già appurato che forse manco potrebbe averlo e che io non ne desidero altri. E' un muro già valicato, insieme.
> 
> Di certo sarò sincero. Non riesco a fare altro.


La sincerità non basta. 
Amare vuol dire anche fare un passo indietro se capisci che lei potrebbe avere di più da un altro.
L'ho letto dei suoi problemi di salute ma, sperando ovviamente che si rimetta al più presto, non è comunque giusto che le si chiuda quella porta, dato che lei ha manifestato il desiderio di volerne, prima. Non sono cose che si decidono a tavolino. Può averti detto che non li vuole perché ovviamente ha altre priorità ora, guarire, ma sarebbe molto egoista da parte tua negargli quella chance sempre solo perché lei, in un momento di debolezza estrema, ti ha detto che non li vuole. 

Convivenza in futuro, non ora? Troppo vago. 
Sinceramente tutto sto cambiamento non lo vedo. 

Meglio che la lasci stare, secondo me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il fatto è che le situazioni che hai descritto tu sono (un pò) al limite. Spostando il tutto verso un più comodo punto di equilibrio penso che la cosa possa funzionare invece.



Io non credo che la mia situazione fosse al limite. Abitavo con altre 4 ragazze, tutte si comportavano come me. I nostri compagni d'università idem. C'erano feste almeno 2 volte a settimana. Eppure era un corso di laurea a numero chiusissimo con selezione durissima (a quei tempi quel corso c'era solo in due facoltà in tutta Italia), quindi non eravamo tutti dei fancazzisti. E quando ho fatto l'erasmus in Inghilterra peggio ancora, perché oltre alle canne ci facevamo di trip... Soprattutto con i filosofi, che filosofeggiavano alla grande quando erano in trip


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure a me!
> Dio grazie!


Grazie Signore Grazie, 
Grazie Signore Grazie,
Grazie Signore Grazie.









.....di non aver lesinato con la Kretitudine in queste tue due pecorelle smarrite


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> inutile dire che anche il "degno" mi stona parecchio
> il disgusto idem
> Probabilmente il fatto che io al fisico dia poca importanza non mi fa capire quello che intendi. Dopodichè il 56 con cui sono stata fisicamente aveva ben poco da invidiare a uno più giovane ma cerebralmente era imparagonabile alla maggior parte di quelli che conosco
> Non ricordo la tua età quindi immagino che un 60enne sia effettivamente eccessivo per te.


Quoto.
A parte casi di "decadenza" molto brutta, io non trovo che i segni dell'età siano così disgustosi, anzi. 

Ho delle preferenze fisiche ovviamente, lo dissi già che mi piacciono magri e con tutti i capelli in testa, ma come dice farfalla, ciò che mi fa scattare l'attrazione sessuale, posto che un minimo mi deve piacere fisicamente, è soprattutto la complicità e l'attrazione mentale, cose che difficilmente mi sono capitate con un coetaneo. 

Il sardo per esempio non mi piaceva molto all'inizio. È un bell'uomo, ha dei bellissimi occhi, ma mi faceva strano perché somigliava vagamente a mio padre. Dopo che abbiamo passato ore e ore a parlare e ridere, mi è scattata la voglia. 

Non riuscirei a fare sesso con uno solo perché mi piace fisicamente e lo trovo gentile, simpatico ed educato.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> A parte casi di "decadenza" molto brutta, io non trovo che i segni dell'età siano così disgustosi, anzi.
> 
> Ho delle preferenze fisiche ovviamente, lo dissi già che mi piacciono magri e con tutti i capelli in testa, ma come dice farfalla, ciò che mi fa scattare l'attrazione sessuale, posto che un minimo mi deve piacere fisicamente, è soprattutto la complicità e l'attrazione mentale, cose che difficilmente mi sono capitate con un coetaneo.
> ...


invece a me riuscirebbe di piu solo se attratta fisicamente....
no aspe...cazzata....dipende...
che intendi?
allora: se fossi single alla ricerca di una relazione seria no. non te la do prima di una settimana se non di piu....dobbiamo connetterci di testa....

ma se eventualemnte pensassi ad un tradimento..... (cosa che non succedera mai), allora non vorrei nessun legame di testa, ma magari sei spure stupido guarda meglio...mi passa la voglia di rivederti.....

che strana che sono....
ciao bambinetta mia bella principessosa


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma il divario (parliamo ora di solo fisico) si potrà visivamente ridurre (pensa alla differenza fra un/una cinquenne e un/una 25enne rispetto a 35/55), è ovvio,* ma 20 anni non si colmano mai,* tranne casi di sfiga inenarrabile, cioè un/una 4oenne che dimostra 60 anni e azzera perciò il divario fisico con l'altro sessantenne. Poi, oh, c'è a chi piace la decadenza, che devo dire... a me proprio no: sono decadente per i ragazzi e sono decadenti per me gli anziani. Mi mantengo fra i pari, evito direttamente :mrgreen:
> 
> io trovo vecchio pure George Clooney, che pure sembra essere l'ideale erotico di frotte di donne di ogni età, che vi devo dire ... io gli darei del lei...
> 
> EDIT: per me 'pari' è grossolanamente +5 -5, virgola più, virgola meno, e non perchè deciso a tavolino, ma perché compatibile col mio desiderio naturale (cioè non forzato, cioè che mi scatta e basta). 10 anni fa non desideravo mai un +5, quindi anche per me gli assi pian piano si spostano. Ma poco


Oggi nel 2014, penso che la differenza 20/40 fisicamente sia facilmente colmabile e in parecchi casi la differenza, quasi, ripeto quasi, sottolineo quasi, indistinguibile, e ti dirò, spesso a vantaggio dell'uomo, nel senso che è lui ad apparire più giovane (questo anche dovuto ad un progressivo infighettamento di questi ultimi).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La sincerità non basta.
> Amare vuol dire anche fare un passo indietro se capisci che lei potrebbe avere di più da un altro.
> L'ho letto dei suoi problemi di salute ma, sperando ovviamente che si rimetta al più presto, non è comunque giusto che le si chiuda quella porta, dato che lei ha manifestato il desiderio di volerne, prima. Non sono cose che si decidono a tavolino. Può averti detto che non li vuole perché ovviamente ha altre priorità ora, guarire, ma sarebbe molto egoista da parte tua negargli quella chance sempre solo perché lei, in un momento di debolezza estrema, ti ha detto che non li vuole.
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione. Forse no. Ma stiamo "parlando" in questi giorni. E lei vuole me. Perchè ama me. Perchè dopo un anno da amante ( io ) ed uno da coppia, senza convivenza ma complice, avevamo già fatto grandi cambiamenti. Insieme. Lei però non li ha mai notati ed io li ho sempre fatti di cuore ma dandogli spiegazioni diverse.

Il 52 praticamente non esiste. Un poveretto che le dice tutto quello che a lei serve per farsi un giro di giostra. Uno che quando l'ha vista soffrire per un uomo ha preso la palla al balzo. E' già innamorato folle sto uomo. Dopo 13 giorni. Lei si è appoggiata a lui per cercare di non soffrire. 

Io non vivo il futuro vivo il presente. Non tutte le persone che mi hanno ascoltato sono d'accordo con me. La maggior parte mi ha fatto capire che devo andarmela a riprendere. Lo farò ma l'ultima parola sarà la sua sapendo che i futuro è incerto, con me. Ma che, probabilmente, io sono innamorato. 

Ok ok... quasi sicuramente. Devo arrivarci per gradi.
Il percorso di cura è quasi finito. Le manca la ricostruzione del 2° seno e del capezzolo del 1°. Ad Aprile. Poi pietra sopra. 

E se lei invece dovesse cambiare idea la lascerò andare. Senza farmi più vedere. E' una opzione che ho già considerato.

ps.... è pure vegetariana.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Quante discussioni sull'età....
L'unica cosa certa degli anni è che passano.
A me per esempio l'età è l'ultimo dei parametri che valuto di fronte a una persona.
Se mi piace, accade indipendentemente dall'età reale che ha.
Importa quella che dimostra, al limite.
Che di solito è anche, per molte donne, l'unica che viene confessata.
Mi capita di trovare certe 30enni che sembrano delle cinquantenni...
e delle ultracinquantenni che paiono delle magnifiche quarantenni.
Mia moglie ha il fisico di un'adolescente, e le sue rughe in effetti non ne scalfiscono l'appeal, anzi.
Certe quindicenni sfasciate di oggi le fanno un baffo.
Fisicamente parlando, si intende.
Quindi... tenetevi bene e mentite sull'età.
Del resto... non preoccupatevi troppo.
Ci sono tante altre cose da coltivare oltre all'aspetto fisico che possono interessare un uomo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi nel 2014, penso che la differenza 20/40 fisicamente sia facilmente colmabile e in parecchi casi la differenza, quasi, ripeto quasi, sottolineo quasi, indistinguibile, e ti dirò, spesso a vantaggio dell'uomo, nel senso che è lui ad apparire più giovane (questo anche dovuto ad un progressivo infighettamento di questi ultimi).


dunque intendi una ventenne che sembra una trentenne e un quarantenne che sembra un trentenne? Possibile. Che un quarantenne, pur col cappellino al contrario, sembri un ventenne la vedo dura...per lo meno, mai visto. La pelle denuncia in ogni caso, anche in un corpo molto ben mantenuto.

comunque sì, ma io, quarantenne, mi sentirei ridicola, e di fare proprio un enorme torto al ventenne, frequentandolo. Cosa che invece non sembra frequente fra gli uomini (con mia riprovazione). Rapporti così sbilanciati, non paritari (in ogni ambito, ora, non solo quello fisico) mi portano immediatamente ad una questione chiave: al/lla più giovane chiederei "Perchè cerchi una guida, una figura d'autorità che potrebbe essere tuo genitore, quando invece potresti avere un compagno/a paritario col quale fare esperienze sincrone e non di 'seconda mano' od 'essere guidato/a'? Insicurezza?" al più anziano/a chiederei "che paura hai nel confrontarti fra i pari? Paura del giudizio? Paura di non essere abbastanza? Perchè hai bisogno di allievi? Ti piace vincere facile? Ti piace il potere?"

d'altronde è oramai diffusa, a partire dal 'bel mondo' e via via andando, l'accoppiata 'uomo di successo, agée' e 'giovinetta strabonissima'. Non riesco a trovarci nulla di buono. Molto più rare le coppie opposte (mi viene in mente solo Demi Moore e Madonna). Che le donne abbiano più senso profondo di quello che fanno, più ritegno, e chiedano di più?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quante discussioni sull'età....
> L'unica cosa certa degli anni è che passano.
> A me per esempio l'età è l'ultimo dei parametri che valuto di fronte a una persona.
> Se mi piace, accade indipendentemente dall'età reale che ha.
> ...


Ou, ma sei innamorato di tua moglie alla follia, eh?


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma sei innamorato di tua moglie alla follia, eh?


Conosci altri modi di amare? 
Non esiste amare un pochino, amare abbastanza, amare il giusto.
Se ami ami.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Conosci altri modi di amare?
> Non esiste amare un pochino, amare abbastanza, amare il giusto.
> Se ami ami.



Questa volta devo approvarti. E' come una malattia inguaribile a volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Conosci altri modi di amare?
> Non esiste amare un pochino, amare abbastanza, amare il giusto.
> Se ami ami.


Ne conosco molti, di modi di amare.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa volta devo approvarti. E' come una malattia inguaribile a volte.


Malattia non è il termine giusto.
Se non per la difficoltà a uscirne fuori che può essere paragonata a una malattia.
Per il resto, amare dà un senso non da poco ala proprio esistenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ne conosco molti, di modi di amare.


pure io anche se uno è troppo forte per non metterlo al primo posto di una ipotetica classifica....


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa volta devo approvarti. E' come una malattia inguaribile a volte.


Già:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dunque intendi una ventenne che sembra una trentenne e un quarantenne che sembra un trentenne? Possibile. Che un quarantenne, pur col cappellino al contrario, sembri un ventenne la vedo dura...per lo meno, mai visto. *La pelle denuncia in ogni caso, anche in un corpo molto ben mantenuto.*
> 
> comunque sì, ma io, quarantenne, mi sentirei ridicola, e di fare proprio un enorme torto al ventenne, frequentandolo. Cosa che invece non sembra frequente fra gli uomini (con mia riprovazione). Rapporti così sbilanciati, non paritari (in ogni ambito, ora, non solo quello fisico) mi portano immediatamente ad una questione chiave: al/lla più giovane chiederei "Perchè cerchi una guida, una figura d'autorità che potrebbe essere tuo genitore, quando invece potresti avere un compagno/a paritario col quale fare esperienze sincrone e non di 'seconda mano' od 'essere guidato/a'? Insicurezza?" al più anziano/a chiederei "che paura hai nel confrontarti fra i pari? Paura del giudizio? Paura di non essere abbastanza? Perchè hai bisogno di allievi? Ti piace vincere facile? Ti piace il potere?"
> 
> d'altronde è oramai diffusa, a partire dal 'bel mondo' e via via andando, l'accoppiata 'uomo di successo, agée' e 'giovinetta strabonissima'. Non riesco a trovarci nulla di buono. Molto più rare le coppie opposte (mi viene in mente solo Demi Moore e Madonna). Che le donne abbiano più senso profondo di quello che fanno, più ritegno, e chiedano di più?



Vero. La mia tartarughetta 44 enne appena accennata ancora non si capacita di quanti culi 25enni flagellati dalla cellulite vadano in giro. 


Sul resto del discorso sono vagamente d'accordo con te, anche se ci sarebbero diversi aspetti che meritano un approfondimento a partire da quel "Che le donne.....etc etc"


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. La mia tartarughetta 44 enne appena accennata ancora non si capacita di quanti culi 25enni flagellati dalla cellulite vadano in giro.
> 
> 
> Sul resto del discorso sono vagamente d'accordo con te, anche se ci sarebbero diversi aspetti che meritano un approfondimento che mi piacerebbe approfondire, a partire da quel "Che le donne.....etc etc"


era domanda, non sono sicura. Il dubbio però mi viene.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Conosci altri modi di amare?
> Non esiste amare un pochino, amare abbastanza, amare il giusto.
> Se ami ami.


vero


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quante discussioni sull'età....
> L'unica cosa certa degli anni è che passano.
> A me per esempio l'età è l'ultimo dei parametri che valuto di fronte a una persona.
> Se mi piace, accade indipendentemente dall'età reale che ha.
> ...


la tua sottomissione mentale a tua moglie comincia a spaventarmi


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Malattia non è il termine giusto.
> Se non per la difficoltà a uscirne fuori che può essere paragonata a una malattia.
> Per il resto, amare dà un senso non da poco ala proprio esistenza.



Una malattia perchè a volte fa 'male da morire', a volte tocchi il cielo.


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, Inno. Dicevo che avendo svariati ventenni che frequentano casa mia, mi capita di sentire dei discorsi... e pare che le belle signore +/- 40enni siano piuttosto apprezzate. Del resto mi par di ricordare che, quando ero giovIne, anche molti miei amici apprezzassero.



Prima dei vent'anni, ricordo bene che tra noi ragazzetti si favoleggiava di quanto potesse essere entusiasmante farlo con una 30-35enne. Colta, disinibita, tonica al punto giusto, perché no....un po porcellina. Poi arrivati al dunque, mi sono trovato ad un certo punto con mia moglie 30-35enne.......
RagaSSi......come direbbe Crozza-Bersani: non lo dimenticherò mai! Altro che l'Eldorado, altro che Vilcabamba. Peccato che poi i 30-35 anni passino.......:carneval:


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua sottomissione mentale a tua moglie comincia a spaventarmi


Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci. 
Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
Il resto non lo cito neppure. 
La maggior parte delle donne che ho incontrato lungo la strada - amiche conoscenti tipe qualsiasi - dopo un'ora manifestavano già sintomi del più insopportabile luogocomunismo ovvero io so di sapere - Socrate, chi fu?  - perché sono figa laureata e ho un bel lavoro e leggo i giornali e pure internet.
Di solito questo mi spinge a avere pensieri omicidi, ma poiché il delitto è punito dalle leggi di quasi tutto il mondo, mi limito a esternare qualche pensiero sarcastico nei confronti della vittima mancata e me ne vado in cerca di persone più interessanti, che, seppur rare, ci sono. Con l'età sono diventato impaziente e intollerante, con i più.
Il tempo disponibile si riduce, quindi meglio non perderlo.
Del tipo "Andiamo davanti al circo a manifestare contro lo sfruttamento degli animali"... ma no, cara, tu che tutto il giorno poggi il tuo culo - e si vede - su una poltrona da ufficio, lo sai che culo invece si fanno gli artisti circensi che ogni giorno rischiano la vita per pochi soldi e per il fuggevole e breve divertimento di chi li va a vedere? Perché dovrei prendermela con loro e non andare, per esempio, seguendo la tua filosofia,  in Romania a manifestare davanti a un macello dove ti fanno fuori 800 mucche al giorno che diventano bistecche che tutti comprano al super... ah, mi dici perché lì ci sono 2000 operai incazzati e la polizia che ti arresta... e tu non vuoi rischiare tutto questo, e che comunque anche gli artisti circensi sono brutti sporchi e cattivi perché lo dicono gli animalisti. Vabbè, cara, io ho altro da fare".
Ecco: tutti quelli che si rifanno a qualche -ismo, -isti, etc per dare forza a un discorso... non so, non mi piacciono.
Ricordo quando nacque mia figlia... la dottoressa della Regione, pagata dalla regione, intendo, che di fronte all'obiezione di mia moglie all'allattamento naturale, le propose una visita dallo psicologo perché "Signora, ma è per il bene del bambino... si rende conto che lei sta facendo una scelta sbagliata ricorrendo all'allattamento artificiale?".
Ecco... mia figlia ovviamente non ha mai avuto problemi, e mia moglie ha lavorato come voleva, e io,  di fronte alla mia collega che mi sottoponeva il racconto del suo martirio, che ogni due ore doveva allattare il piccolo che piangeva,  pensavo... "Meno male che ho sposato mia moglie... meno male che con lei condivido questa discreta razionalità...".
Se non hai latte, non hai latte. E tuo figlio ha fame, lo capisci? No, non lo capiva.
Ecco... con questo breve sfogo credo si capiscano diverse cose.
La prima, che a 46 anni non sei un libro aperto su cui scrivere come a 20, ma un essere pensante che ha un syo vissuto e delle sue idee.
La seconda è che questo vissuto serve solo a farti capire quanto poco valgano tante persone. 
E ti fanno legare sempre di più alle poche che hai conosciuto che valgono tanto.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

*vabbeh Danny*

tanto ti ho già detto più volte come va a finire......


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Generalizzi troppo. Finché dici che due persone di età diversa per te fisicamente non sono assortiti, ci può stare. Che i sessantenni non ti piacciano pure, anche se hai usato la parola schifo, che non è molto rispettosa considerando che qualcuno di questa età o vicino è iscritto qui. 
Ma come fai a dire che sono rapporti sbilanciati? Che ne sai? Non ti è mai nemmeno successa, una relazione così.
A volte è tutto molto più banale, due persone semplicemente si piacciono e si mettono insieme, senza tante elucubrazioni. 
Per la cronaca, Elio non è mai stato una figura d'autorità e io non sono mai stata una tranquilla e buona con cui vincere facile, nemmeno 10 anni fa.


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dunque intendi una ventenne che sembra una trentenne e un quarantenne che sembra un trentenne? Possibile. Che un quarantenne, pur col cappellino al contrario, sembri un ventenne la vedo dura...per lo meno, mai visto. La pelle denuncia in ogni caso, anche in un corpo molto ben mantenuto.
> 
> comunque sì, ma io, quarantenne, mi sentirei ridicola, e di fare proprio un enorme torto al ventenne, frequentandolo. Cosa che invece non sembra frequente fra gli uomini (con mia riprovazione). Rapporti così sbilanciati, non paritari (in ogni ambito, ora, non solo quello fisico) mi portano immediatamente ad una questione chiave: al/lla più giovane chiederei "Perchè cerchi una guida, una figura d'autorità che potrebbe essere tuo genitore, quando invece potresti avere un compagno/a paritario col quale fare esperienze sincrone e non di 'seconda mano' od 'essere guidato/a'? Insicurezza?" al più anziano/a chiederei "che paura hai nel confrontarti fra i pari? Paura del giudizio? Paura di non essere abbastanza? Perchè hai bisogno di allievi? Ti piace vincere facile? Ti piace il potere?"
> 
> d'altronde è oramai diffusa, a partire dal 'bel mondo' e via via andando, l'accoppiata 'uomo di successo, agée' e 'giovinetta strabonissima'. Non riesco a trovarci nulla di buono. Molto più rare le coppie opposte (mi viene in mente solo Demi Moore e Madonna). Che le donne abbiano più senso profondo di quello che fanno, più ritegno, e chiedano di più?


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Come puoi stare con una persona solo perché ti ama e tu forse sei innamorato? 
Dovresti pensare alla sua felicità. 
Lei vuole delle cose, è in un momento di estrema debolezza e dal tuo discorso è chiaro che nulla cambierà a breve. 
"La convivenza un domani, non ora
Vivo alla giornata... 
A lei la scelta..."
Cosa è cambiato? Niente.
Più che amore mi sembra che vuoi marcare il territorio e stai così perché hai rischiato di perderla, senza contare che un altro si è messo di mezzo.
Il 52enne non è un poveraccio, è uno che probabilmente ha giocato subito le sue carte migliori. 
Purtroppo finirà male. Lei è una ragazzina che preferisce soffrire con te, piuttosto che trovare altri che la amino davvero e mettersi in gioco. 
E tu, un egoista che sguazza nella sua immensa debolezza. 
Vi rimetterete insieme, qualche mese di farfalle per la paura di perdervi, poi punto e a capo, con te che ti senti realizzato perché hai una donna con l'autostima a terra che farebbe di tutto per te e rimandi la separazione dal tuo matrimonio finito, e lei che guarda le coppie normali, prova tristezza e invidia, bramando per una vita che non
ha il coraggio di andarsi a prendere. 

Spero tanto di sbagliarmi ma ne dubito.


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione. Forse no. Ma stiamo "parlando" in questi giorni. E lei vuole me. Perchè ama me. Perchè dopo un anno da amante ( io ) ed uno da coppia, senza convivenza ma complice, avevamo già fatto grandi cambiamenti. Insieme. Lei però non li ha mai notati ed io li ho sempre fatti di cuore ma dandogli spiegazioni diverse.
> 
> Il 52 praticamente non esiste. Un poveretto che le dice tutto quello che a lei serve per farsi un giro di giostra. Uno che quando l'ha vista soffrire per un uomo ha preso la palla al balzo. E' già innamorato folle sto uomo. Dopo 13 giorni. Lei si è appoggiata a lui per cercare di non soffrire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> invece a me riuscirebbe di piu solo se attratta fisicamente....
> no aspe...cazzata....dipende...
> che intendi?
> allora: se fossi single alla ricerca di una relazione seria no. non te la do prima di una settimana se non di piu....dobbiamo connetterci di testa....
> ...


La penso come te, tesoro. Per fare sesso e basta è sufficiente l'attrazione fisica. 
Ti voglio bene patata


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La penso come te, tesoro. Per fare sesso e basta è sufficiente l'attrazione fisica.
> Ti voglio bene patata


e io di piu


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Generalizzi troppo. Finché dici che due persone di età diversa per te fisicamente non sono assortiti, ci può stare. Che i sessantenni non ti piacciano pure, anche se hai usato la parola schifo, che non è molto rispettosa considerando che qualcuno di questa età o vicino è iscritto qui.
> *Ma come fai a dire che sono rapporti sbilanciati*? Che ne sai? Non ti è mai nemmeno successa, una relazione così.
> A volte è tutto molto più banale, due persone semplicemente si piacciono e si mettono insieme, senza tante elucubrazioni.
> Per la cronaca, Elio non è mai stato una figura d'autorità e io non sono mai stata una tranquilla e buona con cui vincere facile, nemmeno 10 anni fa.


Sbilanciate lo sono oggettivamente, a partire dalla quantità di esperienze che hanno fatto alla mole di cose che conoscono. Nessuna 'im-paritarietà' è bilanciata. Certo, se l'anziano è un cerebroleso e il giovane un genio, magari è sbilanciato al contrario, ma non credo sia una regola. 

Inutile, poi, che continui a sentirti offesa 'per interposte persone': ho già detto, più volte, che è a doppio senso, essendo altrettanto assolutamente plausibile che una quarantenne susciti ripuganza a un ventenne. Sono dati relativi alle età che si prendono in considerazione, non dati oggettivi. Se sono ritenuta ripugnante in senso sentimental/sessuale da un ventenne mica vuol dire che io sia ripugnante . Essù. 

Se Elio sia o non sia una figura d'autorità e tu una non da vincere facile è poco rilevante, e anche poco credibile se lo dici tu (o chiunque altro in situazione analoga). Di me potrei dire di tutto, senza che per questo sia vero, o potrei avere un'opinione di me -e dunque essere perfettamente in buona fede- che non corrisponde al vero. Trovo invece singolare il fatto che potrebbe non sembrare, come dici tu "due persone (che) semplicemente si piacciono e si mettono insieme", ma un tuo _modus operandi _che ripeti. Un conto è che ti piaccia uno così tanto più grande di te, un conto è che ti piacciano perlopiù o solo così tanto più grandi di te. Un'esigenza alla base di questo gusto preciso c'è, come in tutte le cose che ci piacciono talmente regolarmente da diventare, appunto, regola maggioritaria o esclusiva. Poi, nello specifico, non è che me ne freghi chissà quanto delle tue personali dinamiche. Ci credo poco nelle eccezioni singolarissime e mai viste o udite al mondo etc., ma detto questo, non ci perdo certo il sonno dietro alle tue esternazioni o storie. Dico la mia, sempre in regime d'ipotesi, sempre, che non riguarda te ma è inserita in un discorso ben più ampio; se ti ci ritrovi, bene, se non ti ci ritrovi, bene, se non te ne frega niente, bene. Come vedi, va bene.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
> Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci.
> Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
> Il resto non lo cito neppure.
> ...


Wé, mi tocca quotarti!:up:


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Generalizzi troppo. Finché dici che due persone di età diversa per te fisicamente non sono assortiti, ci può stare. Che i sessantenni non ti piacciano pure, anche se hai usato la parola schifo, che non è molto rispettosa considerando che qualcuno di questa età o vicino è iscritto qui.
> Ma come fai a dire che sono rapporti sbilanciati? Che ne sai? Non ti è mai nemmeno successa, una relazione così.
> A volte è tutto molto più banale, due persone semplicemente si piacciono e si mettono insieme, senza tante elucubrazioni.
> Per la cronaca, Elio non è mai stato una figura d'autorità e io non sono mai stata una tranquilla e buona con cui vincere facile, nemmeno 10 anni fa.



Se una ragazza di 30 anni dice che le farebbe schifo fare sesso con un sessantenne,credo che non si possa offendere nessuno. Lo schifo è inteso in questo senso, mi pare di capire, non riferito alla persona.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Se una ragazza di 30 anni dice che le farebbe schifo fare sesso con un sessantenne,credo che non si possa offendere nessuno. Lo schifo è inteso in questo senso, mi pare di capire, non riferito alla persona.


ovviamente sì! Grazie


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

chi sa, per quanti mesi o anni ha allattato ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi sa, per quanti mesi o anni ha allattato ...
> 
> ...


chi?


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Cmq c'è una cosa che vorrei dire ad Occhiverdi e non mi sembra di aver letto nei precedenti post.
Tu hai di fronte una persona, una donna, con una bomba ad orologeria in corpo. Lei vorrebbe un figlio e ti giuro, che anch'io al suo posto vorrei un figlio. Disperatamente. 
E tu non solo le stai facendo perdere del tempo, che lei forse non ha, non solo la stai usando per i tuoi comodi nascondendoti dietro ad un filo d'erba, ma riesci anche ad emettere giudizi sommari su persone che non conosci e che forse pur con tutti i difetti di questo mondo vorrebbero stare con lei. Magari provando ad esaudire un suo desiderio. Io non credo che quest'uomo di cui parli sia così insensibile da volerla solo scopare: gli esseri umani, ripeto pur con tutti i loro difetti, non sono bestie. Lasciala. Prima che sia tardi. Lasciale la libertà di provare a fare quello che vuole: con chi vuole. Lasciala, prima che il rimorso ti accompagni per il resto della vita. E dalle una mano, se puoi,come puoi.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chi?



Ciao AB


la moglie di Danny ... vanta di tette appuntite al cielo ... 
così mi sono chiesta, se ha allattato per anni, 
mi se che non può essere ... 

insomma ... una fesseria ... 



sienne


----------



## realista1 (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> 
> la moglie di Danny ... vanta di tette appuntite al cielo ...
> ...



Danny ha detto che non ha allattato.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> 
> la moglie di Danny ... vanta di tette appuntite al cielo ...
> ...


in realtà è possibilissimo.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà è possibilissimo.



Ciao

non dopo anni. Mai visto. 
E di donne che hanno allattato anni, 
ne conosco. Mesi, si, probabile ... 

Ma era solo un pensiero fesso ... 
Scusate ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Dipende dal peso di tali tette. Il cosmo è governato dalla gravità, non dall'elevazione


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dipende dal peso di tali tette. Il cosmo è governato dalla gravità, non dall'elevazione



Ciao AB

tra noi due ... 

se sono piccole, possono rimanere sode, 
ma non "guardano" più verso sopra ... 
dritte si ... quello si ... 
credi a me ...  ... 
ma parlo di anni, comunque ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> tra noi due ...
> 
> ...


ah, ci credo! Dicevo solo che, anche senza allattamento, dipende da quante tette hai. Se pesano, prima o poi scendono, non ci son santi.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ci credo! Dicevo solo che, anche senza allattamento, dipende da quante tette hai. Se pesano, prima o poi scendono, non ci son santi.



Ciao AB

ahhaahaha ... non capisco mai! :rotfl:

beh, quello è vero! 

poi, capirai, piccole pendenti,
non è che ne abbia viste tante, in realtà. 
Anche lì, per forza di cose ... stanno lì ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> ahhaahaha ... non capisco mai! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


eh.   :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
> Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci.
> Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
> Il resto non lo cito neppure.
> ...


Ok con perpli sei al sicuro ...tette piccole no love  him


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
> Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci.
> Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
> Il resto non lo cito neppure.
> ...


Ma tua moglie non ha allattato perché non aveva latte o perché ha messo in primo piano lil mantenimento di un fisico normale ( che la descrizione di tua moglie èdi donna standard chiariamo che poi a te piaccia certo che si ma voglio dire come tante :smiledio mio la "presunzione" che brutta bestia


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Io non lo chiamo essere sbilanciati, io la chiamo diversità. Ed è qualcosa che normalmente arricchisce.
Una relazione non è necessariamente più bella e più felice perchè due persone sono simili. 
Certo, non devono essere troppo diversi, ma proprio perchè ognuno di noi è UNICO, ti renderai conto che un quarantenne e una ventenne possono essere anche affini. Avere argomenti di cui parlare. E allo stesso tempo tante differenze che possono migliorare entrambi. Un 40enne si sentirà rinato dalla freschezza e forse maggiore allegria di una giovane ragazza. Una 20enne invece sarà arricchita dalla maggiore esperienza e vita vissuta dell'uomo più grande, imparando a essere meno impulsiva, più saggia.
Spesso sono pezzi di un puzzle che si incastrano perfettamente. Senza contare del sesso meraviglioso... che una donna può fare con un uomo più esperto e forse più sensibile.
Sai perchè è credibile quello che ho detto su me e Elio?
Perchè nella vita vera, ma anche qui, sono spesso stata accusata IO di essere troppo dura nei suoi riguardi e di portare i pantaloni, spesso da persone ignare della nostra differenza età. La mia esperienza contraddice la tua visione generalizzante e molto banale della più giovane soggiogabile e del più adulto insicuro che ha paura di misurarsi con gente della sua età. 
Io non riporto quello che penso io, ma ciò che pensano gli altri.

Sarà che ho 30 anni, non lo so, sono molto di ampie vedute. 

E' vero, alla base delle mie prevalenti storie con persone più grandi ci sono esigenze di base: poter parlare di ciò che mi interessa, avere cose in comune, avere un uomo maturo vicino, non solo fisicamente, che sa ciò che vuole. Sentirmi a mio agio. 
Non mi sembrano cose anormali  o che mi rendono poco sana.
Visto che continui a dire la tua, provando a sminuire esperienze di vita vera, non direi che sono mere ipotesi, per te.
Tu ci credi davvero a queste cose che dici. Credi davvero che valgano per tutti.
Liberissima, ci mancherebbe! Come io sono libera di ritenerle idee molto superficiali e basate su pregiudizi che hanno troppe persone.

Ovviamente non sono offesa personalmente perchè hai detto che i sessantenni ti fanno schifo, con tanto di faccina di vomito. Semmai meravigliata.
Io possiedo quel minimo di classe che non mi avrebbe mai permesso di mancare così apertamente di educazione e di rispetto, sapendo benissimo che in questo luogo virtuale ci sono persone delle più disparate età.
Tu che hai 40 anni?
Lo giudichi normale esprimersi così alla tua età?
:smile:



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sbilanciate lo sono oggettivamente, a partire dalla quantità di esperienze che hanno fatto alla mole di cose che conoscono. Nessuna 'im-paritarietà' è bilanciata. Certo, se l'anziano è un cerebroleso e il giovane un genio, magari è sbilanciato al contrario, ma non credo sia una regola.
> 
> Inutile, poi, che continui a sentirti offesa 'per interposte persone': ho già detto, più volte, che è a doppio senso, essendo altrettanto assolutamente plausibile che una quarantenne susciti ripuganza a un ventenne. Sono dati relativi alle età che si prendono in considerazione, non dati oggettivi. Se sono ritenuta ripugnante in senso sentimental/sessuale da un ventenne mica vuol dire che io sia ripugnante . Essù.
> 
> Se Elio sia o non sia una figura d'autorità e tu una non da vincere facile è poco rilevante, e anche poco credibile se lo dici tu (o chiunque altro in situazione analoga). Di me potrei dire di tutto, senza che per questo sia vero, o potrei avere un'opinione di me -e dunque essere perfettamente in buona fede- che non corrisponde al vero. Trovo invece singolare il fatto che potrebbe non sembrare, come dici tu "due persone (che) semplicemente si piacciono e si mettono insieme", ma un tuo _modus operandi _che ripeti. Un conto è che ti piaccia uno così tanto più grande di te, un conto è che ti piacciano perlopiù o solo così tanto più grandi di te. Un'esigenza alla base di questo gusto preciso c'è, come in tutte le cose che ci piacciono talmente regolarmente da diventare, appunto, regola maggioritaria o esclusiva. Poi, nello specifico, non è che me ne freghi chissà quanto delle tue personali dinamiche. Ci credo poco nelle eccezioni singolarissime e mai viste o udite al mondo etc., ma detto questo, non ci perdo certo il sonno dietro alle tue esternazioni o storie. Dico la mia, sempre in regime d'ipotesi, sempre, che non riguarda te ma è inserita in un discorso ben più ampio; se ti ci ritrovi, bene, se non ti ci ritrovi, bene, se non te ne frega niente, bene. Come vedi, va bene.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Se una ragazza di 30 anni dice che le farebbe schifo fare sesso con un sessantenne,credo che non si possa offendere nessuno. Lo schifo è inteso in questo senso, mi pare di capire, non riferito alla persona.


C'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
Poteva esprimersi in un modo più consono a una signora della sua età.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Cmq c'è una cosa che vorrei dire ad Occhiverdi e non mi sembra di aver letto nei precedenti post.
> Tu hai di fronte una persona, una donna, con una bomba ad orologeria in corpo. Lei vorrebbe un figlio e ti giuro, che anch'io al suo posto vorrei un figlio. Disperatamente.
> E tu non solo le stai facendo perdere del tempo, che lei forse non ha, non solo la stai usando per i tuoi comodi nascondendoti dietro ad un filo d'erba, ma riesci anche ad emettere giudizi sommari su persone che non conosci e che forse pur con tutti i difetti di questo mondo vorrebbero stare con lei. Magari provando ad esaudire un suo desiderio. Io non credo che quest'uomo di cui parli sia così insensibile da volerla solo scopare: gli esseri umani, ripeto pur con tutti i loro difetti, non sono bestie. Lasciala. Prima che sia tardi. Lasciale la libertà di provare a fare quello che vuole: con chi vuole. Lasciala, prima che il rimorso ti accompagni per il resto della vita. E dalle una mano, se puoi,come puoi.


Sono pienamente d'accordo!!!

A me ha dato fastidio quando OcchiVerdi ha scritto "ma forse nemmeno può averne, è malata".

Come se aver avuto un brutto male dovesse per forza sminuire il suo desiderio di maternità, a vantaggio di lui.

Di pessimo gusto.

Io invece, che per questa povera donna sono solo una sconosciuta, le auguro di realizzare TUTTI i suoi sogni (e di svegliarsi)...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
> Poteva esprimersi in un modo più consono a una signora della sua età.



ahahahaha, questo sarebbe per te una stoccata? Vabbè, sei divertente 

ho letto una riga sì e 3 no dell'inizio del tuo intervento precedente, poi ho smesso pure quello, nojelappossofà. Magari nei giorni seguenti, eh. :bye:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo!!!
> 
> A me ha dato fastidio quando OcchiVerdi ha scritto "ma forse nemmeno può averne, è malata".
> 
> ...


Io credo che intendesse dire che lo ha lasciato non a causa della voglia di avete un figlio perchè abcbe se trovasse un altro purtroppo per lei a causa della malAttie non é così facile che possa avere figli.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che intendesse dire che lo ha lasciato non a causa della voglia di avete un figlio perchè abcbe se trovasse un altro purtroppo per lei a causa della malAttie non é così facile che possa avere figli.



Ciao

quale sarebbe il motivo? 
Cioè, non lo ha scritto, mi sembra.

E forse lei, stando con lui ... sapeva che questo desiderio,
non lo poteva esaurire, con o senza malattia ... e forse lo formulava pure.
Sai come è, l'autoconvinzione a volte è molto forte ... 
Ma non mi ricordo, come è uscita fuori la storia di voler un figlio?

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè, però. A parte il fatto che io e te partiamo da età diverse e quindi... io volevo dire che, oggettivamente, faccio fatica OGGI a trovare un uomo di 70 anni che sia fisicamente attraente. Tranne Terence Hill, diciamo.
> Ma credo sia naturale.
> E non mi sentirei certo a mio agio con un 20enne, anzi... non ne parliamo proprio, che spesso li accompagno in macchina assieme a mio figlio... brrr. Oggi li guardo come se fossero bambini.
> Per quanto riguarda quelli più grandi di me, tra quelli con una decina d'anni in più, e quindi sotto i 60, ce ne sono oggi che non mi dispiacciono fisicamente. Tipo un tal istruttore maggiore di cavalleria in pensione che... vabbè.
> ...


Hai spiegato benissimo.
Certo ci sono cinquantenni particolarmente affascinanti come Clooney, Pitt, Crouise.
Molte trentenni li trovano comunque troppo vecchi.
Non dubito che chi ha avuto occasione di conoscere Principessa siano altrettanto attraenti.
Per una relazione di lunga durata non vedo bene la cosa.
Ci sono coppie con differenze di età maggiori che durano per sempre.
Io continuo a sentirle innaturali, per me , e questo mi porta a  quando le vedo o ne sento parlare.
Per rispetto dei componenti mi trattengo, quasi sempre, talvolta, quasi mai :carneval:
Poi si sa che la Pascale e il Silvio si amano e hanno tante cose in comune. Certamente lei ne vorrebbe di più :carneval:
Principessa ho scherzato un po'.:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oggi nel 2014, penso che la* differenza 20/40 fisicamente *sia facilmente colmabile e in parecchi casi la differenza, quasi, ripeto quasi, sottolineo quasi,* indistinguibile, e ti dirò, spesso a vantaggio dell'uomo, nel senso che è lui ad apparire più giovane* (questo anche dovuto ad un progressivo infighettamento di questi ultimi).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dunque intendi una ventenne che sembra una trentenne e un quarantenne che sembra un trentenne? Possibile. Che un quarantenne, pur col cappellino al contrario, sembri un ventenne la vedo dura...per lo meno, mai visto. La pelle denuncia in ogni caso, anche in un corpo molto ben mantenuto.
> 
> comunque sì, ma io, quarantenne, mi sentirei ridicola, e di fare proprio un enorme torto al ventenne, frequentandolo. Cosa che invece non sembra frequente fra gli uomini (con mia riprovazione). Rapporti così sbilanciati, non paritari (in ogni ambito, ora, non solo quello fisico) mi portano immediatamente ad una questione chiave: al/lla più giovane chiederei "Perchè cerchi una guida, una figura d'autorità che potrebbe essere tuo genitore, quando invece potresti avere un compagno/a paritario col quale fare esperienze sincrone e non di 'seconda mano' od 'essere guidato/a'? Insicurezza?" al più anziano/a chiederei "che paura hai nel confrontarti fra i pari? Paura del giudizio? Paura di non essere abbastanza? Perchè hai bisogno di allievi? Ti piace vincere facile? Ti piace il potere?"
> 
> d'altronde è oramai diffusa, a partire dal 'bel mondo' e via via andando, l'accoppiata 'uomo di successo, agée' e 'giovinetta strabonissima'. Non riesco a trovarci nulla di buono. Molto più rare le coppie opposte (mi viene in mente solo Demi Moore e Madonna). Che le donne abbiano più senso profondo di quello che fanno, più ritegno, e chiedano di più?


Io condivido.
Chi vive queste relazioni smentisce.
Nelle coppie di questo tipo che ho conosciuto vedevo evidente questa cosa, gli interessati no.
Magari io vedevo secondo miei schemi. Può essere.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahaha, questo sarebbe per te una stoccata? Vabbè, sei divertente
> 
> *ho letto una riga sì e 3 no dell'inizio del tuo intervento precedente, poi ho smesso pure quello, nojelappossofà. *Magari nei giorni seguenti, eh. :bye:


No, una constatazione.

Come la grandissima maturità che dimostri in questa riga.
Dubito che tu ti possa inventare altro per dire che certe storie sono TUTTE anormali :rotfl: 

Pensa alla tue, di stranezze.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
> Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci.
> Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
> Il resto non lo cito neppure.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiCyQbQQ9eY


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che intendesse dire che lo ha lasciato non a causa della voglia di avete un figlio perchè abcbe se trovasse un altro purtroppo per lei a causa della malAttie non é così facile che possa avere figli.


Lo spero. Detta come l'ha detta non suonava bene!


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato benissimo.
> Certo ci sono cinquantenni particolarmente affascinanti come Clooney, Pitt, Crouise.
> Molte trentenni li trovano comunque troppo vecchi.
> *Non dubito che chi ha avuto occasione di conoscere Principessa siano altrettanto attraenti.*
> ...


Così attraenti come i VIP che hai citato no. Diciamo molto carini.  

E' una variante del comportamento sessuale medio, ma innaturale non direi. 
Tu la vedi come una variante negativa, chi la vive (o ha un modo di pensare più aperto), la vede come una variante positiva, casi patologici a parte.

Ma ho scoperto che certe dinamiche possono nascere anche tra coetanei.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Così attraenti come i VIP che hai citato no. Diciamo molto carini.
> 
> E' una variante del comportamento sessuale medio, ma innaturale non direi.
> Tu la vedi come una variante negativa, chi la vive (o ha un modo di pensare più aperto), la vede come una variante positiva, casi patologici a parte.
> ...


Questo è certo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo!!!
> 
> A me ha dato fastidio quando OcchiVerdi ha scritto "ma forse nemmeno può averne, è malata".
> 
> ...


Conoscendo personalmente occhi verdi ti assicuro che non solo la tua deduzione e' totalmente sbagliata ma anche totalmente aliena a ciò che lui e'.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conoscendo personalmente occhi verdi ti assicuro che non solo la tua deduzione e' totalmente sbagliata ma anche totalmente aliena a ciò che lui e'.


Meglio così.

Penso che lo sappia bene che anche una donna sterile può desiderare, giustamente, un figlio........ 

Questa frase non mi è piaciuta.



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però dovresti leggerli bene i post... :mrgreen:
> 
> Convinvenza probabile. Ma in futuro non ora. *Abbiamo già appurato che  forse manco potrebbe averlo e che io non ne desidero altri. *E' un muro  già valicato, insieme.
> 
> Di certo sarò sincero. Non riesco a fare altro.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio così.
> 
> Penso che lo sappia bene che anche una donna sterile può desiderare, giustamente, un figlio........


Da occhi questo non credo sia mai stato messo in discussione. 
La sua "fidanzata" non essendo cerebrolesa sapeva bene i paletti messi da occhi proprio su questo punto eha fatto una scelta consapevole. 
Qui siamo davanti all eterno problema in cui uno tenta di cambiare l altro. 
Per amore certo. Ma se uno non vuole un figlio non lo vuole. 
Lei ha deciso di rischiare comunque. 
Scenderà a patti. 
Come molte coppie fanno. 
Oppure no. Come sempre altre coppie fanno
.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da occhi questo non credo sia mai stato messo in discussione.
> *La sua "fidanzata" non essendo cerebrolesa sapeva bene i paletti messi da occhi proprio su questo punto eha fatto una scelta consapevole. *
> Qui siamo davanti all eterno problema in cui uno tenta di cambiare l altro.
> Per amore certo. Ma se uno non vuole un figlio non lo vuole.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Dalla storia che ha raccontato, lei tentenna molto su questo punto, non sembra davvero consapevole, oscilla tra l'amore per lui e la voglia di avere tante cose che lui non le dà (non solo il figlio, anche la convivenza). Anche per questo, per me, non è molto matura rispetto ai suoi 38 anni.
Per questo ho consigliato a Occhi di lasciarla perdere. 
Secondo me è difficile che lei si rassegni...


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Dalla storia che ha raccontato, lei tentenna molto su questo punto, non sembra davvero consapevole, oscilla tra l'amore per lui e la voglia di avere tante cose che lui non le dà (non solo il figlio, anche la convivenza). Anche per questo, per me, non è molto matura rispetto ai suoi 38 anni.
> Per questo ho consigliato a Occhi di lasciarla perdere.
> Secondo me è difficile che lei si rassegni...


alla convivenza non ha detto no. E questo è uno dei compromessi che occhi potrebbe accettare. 
O lei potrebbe capire e scegliere che occhi come uomo e come compagno vale l eventuale rinuncia ad un figlio..
Esattamente come ha fatto mattia con me.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> alla convivenza non ha detto no. E questo è uno dei compromessi che occhi potrebbe accettare.
> O lei potrebbe capire e scegliere che occhi come uomo e come compagno vale l eventuale rinuncia ad un figlio..
> Esattamente come ha fatto mattia con me.


Eh... 
Sono scelte delicatissime. Per una donna di più. Loro possono sempre cambiare idea. Non dico assolutamente che Mattia lo farà. Però sai, sapere che una scelta è reversibile, la rende più semplice da accettare.

Un'altra ipotesi è che OcchiVerdi accetti che lei sia la sua donna ma abbia un figlio con un altro...

Oggi ci sono i co-genitori..


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

rinunciare ad addormentarsi e a svegliarsi con il proprio uomo,non poter andare a fare una spesa insieme e decidere cosa preparare a cena, scegliere un mobile,sentirsi _a casa_..
penso che per una donna di quasi quarantanni sia legittimo sentire il peso e la mancanza di una condivisione matura e responsabile.
auguro ad occhiverdi di poterci arrivare mantenendo la serenità di sua figlia anche con l'aiuto della madre.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie non ha allattato perché non aveva latte o perché ha messo in primo piano lil mantenimento di un fisico normale ( che la descrizione di tua moglie èdi donna standard chiariamo che poi a te piaccia certo che si ma voglio dire come tante :smiledio mio la "presunzione" che brutta bestia



Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.
Mia figlia è cresciuta serena e sana, nessuna malattia, nessuna allergia, contrariamente a tutte le più nere e fosche previsioni che quella dottoressa ci aveva preannunciato.
Tra l'altro questa sua scelta ha consentito anche a me di partecipare all'"allattamento", con i biberon, di mia figlia, una delle esperienze più belle della mia vita.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
> Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
> Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
> Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.
> ...


tutto giusto.
ma mentre tu difendi tua moglie pensi che lei saprebbe fare altrettanto?


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato benissimo.
> Certo ci sono cinquantenni particolarmente affascinanti come Clooney, Pitt, Crouise.
> Molte trentenni li trovano comunque troppo vecchi.
> Non dubito che chi ha avuto occasione di conoscere Principessa siano altrettanto attraenti.
> ...



Mah, l'età credo sia relativa.
La sorella di mia moglie è sposata con un uomo che ha 18 anni di differenza, mio padre sta con una che ha 20 anni di meno... Si sta insieme come persone, l'età è secondaria e sicuramente non vi è una regola valida per tutti.
Fortunatamente. 
Inoltre, lo dico apertamente, con l'età si può barare. Spesso la differenza tra 35 e 45 per molte persone è inavvertibile. Talvolta anche tra 30 e 20. Mia moglie a 25 anni la prendevano ancora per una quindicenne.
Anche a me qualche anno di meno lo danno. Quindi... assolutizzare qualcosa che è molto relativo credo sia inutile.
E inoltre, una bella e intelligente 40 enne o 50 enne non vale qualsiasi 20enne dai requisiti inferiori...


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto giusto.
> ma mentre tu difendi tua moglie pensi che lei saprebbe fare altrettanto?


Sì, l'ha fatto in più di una occasione.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, l'ha fatto in più di una occasione.


Io penso che grrr.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rinunciare ad addormentarsi e a svegliarsi con il proprio uomo,non poter andare a fare una spesa insieme e decidere cosa preparare a cena, scegliere un mobile,sentirsi _a casa_..
> *penso che per una donna di quasi quarantanni sia legittimo sentire il peso e la mancanza di una condivisione matura e responsabile.*
> auguro ad occhiverdi di poterci arrivare mantenendo la serenità di sua figlia anche con l'aiuto della madre.


Verde mio.
E' brutta la sensazione di avere una storia che fa pochissimi passi avanti.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
> Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
> Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
> Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.
> ...



Ciao Danny

lo scrivo, solo perché l'informazione così, potrebbe essere capita erroneamente. 

ho avuto questo tipo di diabete ... ed è stato molto complicato, perché sono stata ... 
golosa e non facevo attenzione ... mangiavo di tutto e di più ... in combinazioni assurde e "schifose".
Mi hanno dovuto limitare il controcorrente, perché mi fermavo ovunque e ingozzavo proprio tutto. 
OK. Il problema poi si dimostra durante il travaglio. Lì bisogna controllare regolarmente, se vi è 
bisogno d'insulina. Ma poi, e ciò non dipende dal tipo di diabete di gravidanza che si ha avuto,
non esistono restrizioni per l'allattamento. Anzi, il latte materno è importante, perché contiene 
sostanze nutritivi e sostanze che proteggono il bambino da varie cose ... 
cioè, rafforza il sistema immunitario. 

Informati bene ... 
Sono stata controllata da centri specializzati, perché sono stata una catastrofe!
Ed ho allattato il giorno stesso della nascita ... e ho proseguito ... come me, tutti quelli che conosco,
che hanno avuto il diabete di gravidanza ... anzi, lo consigliano. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

tempo fa ero rimasta stranita da un post di occhiverdi nel quale diceva che dopo l'amore in albergo non sapevano più come passare il tempo e che spesso ognuno giocasse con il telefono.
mi sbigottisce il fatto che due persone che hanno poco tempo per vedersi conoscano la noia.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa ero rimasta stranita da un post di occhiverdi nel quale diceva che dopo l'amore in albergo non sapevano più come passare il tempo e che spesso ognuno giocasse con il telefono.
> mi sbigottisce il fatto che due persone che hanno poco tempo per vedersi conoscano la noia.


In albergo??? Io ero convinta che andassero a casa di lei.

Non hanno mai dormito insieme?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
> Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
> Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
> Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.
> ...


Allora ti spiego l'ABC "il latte materno è costituito da sostanze nutritive e anticorpi che nessun latte artificiale contiene, ora se la scelta è per mancanza di latte o problemi di salute gravi è un conto tutti gli altri casi sono scelte si ma egoistiche ...lecite ma insomma tua moglie ha scelto di togliere qualcosa a tua figlia e sorvolo sull'importanze del nutrirsi dal capezzolo materno ..tanto sarebbe inutile


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora ti spiego l'ABC "il latte materno è costituito da sostanze nutritive e anticorpi che nessun latte artificiale contiene, ora se la scelta è per mancanza di latte o problemi di salute gravi è un conto tutti gli altri casi sono scelte si ma egoistiche ...lecite ma insomma tua moglie ha scelto di togliere qualcosa a tua figlia e sorvolo sull'importanze del nutrirsi dal capezzolo materno ..tanto sarebbe inutile



Ciao 


lo dico in tedesco ... die Bindung ... 

ok ... così almeno ... 
tu ed io ce lo siamo dette ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> lo scrivo, solo perché l'informazione così, potrebbe essere capita erroneamente.
> 
> ...



Mia moglie si faceva più volte e da sola le punture di insulina ogni giorno, i medici avevano prospettato il rischio del proseguimento del diabete anche successivamente. 
In qualsiasi caso, allattare è una scelta personale della madre che va rispettata.
Sì, dicono che rafforzi il sistema immunitario.
Mia figlia allattata col biberon non ha mai avuto nulla.
Rarissimi raffeddori, non ricordo che pochissimi giorni di malattia in tutti questi anni.
Nessuna allergia. Sana, robusta, alta, forte. 
La figlia della mia collega, allattata al seno fin dall'inizio, si ammala almeno 6 o 7 volte per più giorni durante l'inverno. 
Che dire... io sono stato allattato al seno e da piccolo ero una frana e soffro di allergie.
Mio fratello invece solo col biberon e non ha una allergia e soffrì di rarissime malattie da bambino... 
Diciamo che il ragionamento è frutto di statistiche e percentuali, ma non vi è la totale certezza che nella vita reale mostri la sua efficacia... Anche una mela al giorno dicono che tolga il medico di torno... beh, io le mele le adoro, ma la mia salute è stata una frana


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora ti spiego l'ABC "il latte materno è costituito da sostanze nutritive e anticorpi che nessun latte artificiale contiene, ora se la scelta è per mancanza di latte o problemi di salute gravi è un conto tutti gli altri casi sono scelte si ma egoistiche ...lecite ma insomma tua moglie ha scelto di togliere qualcosa a tua figlia e sorvolo sull'importanze del nutrirsi dal capezzolo materno ..tanto sarebbe inutile



Sì, queste cose le ho lette anch'io... eppure come ho detto mia figlia è sempre stata più grande e alta della media (pure ora) e non si è ammalata che raramente, tanto che neppure me lo ricordo. Mai neppure una diarrea, una colica, niente di niente.
E d'estate fa pure il bagno nel Po con la sua amica... e il Po non è certo un fiume pulito.
Da anni.
Non ha mai un cazzo.
Quindi... ?
PS Mia moglie è laureata in chimica farmaceutica ed era ricercatrice. Qualcosina di fisiologia, anatomia, medicina e patologie lo capisce...


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Danny


l'ho scritto, come precisazione ... che di norma non vi sono complicazioni.
Se poi il vostro medico lo ha sconsigliato, va benissimo, figuriamoci. 
Ma per come l'ho letto, sembrava che di per sé il diabete di gravidanza 
porta a non poter dare il latte ... e non è così. 
Comunque ... si, le punture d'insulina pure io ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
> Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
> Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
> Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.
> ...


Io non sono di CL e ho allattato per poco la prima e a lungo il secondo, la differenza è stata dovuta a circostanze diverse. I figli sono entrambi sani e sereni. Avrei voluto allattare a lungo anche la prima.
Conosco atee convinte consulenti della lega del latte.
Le ragioni mediche sono valide. 
Non ha senso colpevolizzare chi non riesce.
Il fatto che tu descriva tua moglie con un fisico "intatto" può spiegare sia l'atteggiamento che avete percepito ostile, così come può spiegare il vostro atteggiamento ostile a chi sosteneva le buone ragioni dell'allattamento naturale.
Ci sono profonde e intricate ragioni psicologiche che portano a fare una scelta o l'altra, indipendentemente dalla possibilità reale di farlo o no. 
Accusare chi ha fatto la scelta opposta di oscurantismo è un po' oscurantista.

Aspetto che arrivi Chiara :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che grrr.


Pensavo [video=youtube_share;CevxZvSJLk8]http://youtu.be/CevxZvSJLk8[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Verde mio.
> E' brutta la sensazione di avere una storia che fa pochissimi passi avanti.


Figurati se Occhi ne avesse sessanta :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie si faceva più volte e da sola le punture di insulina ogni giorno, i medici avevano prospettato il rischio del proseguimento del diabete anche successivamente.
> In qualsiasi caso, allattare è una scelta personale della madre che va rispettata.
> Sì, dicono che rafforzi il sistema immunitario.
> Mia figlia allattata col biberon non ha mai avuto nulla.
> ...


Anche mia figlia è bella e sana nonostante il biberon. Equilibrata in tutto nonostante la madre.
L'allattamento al seno per me è stata un'esperienza breve e  disastrosa.
Eppure penso che potendo farla, sia la scelta migliore in assoluto.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, queste cose le ho lette anch'io... eppure come ho detto mia figlia è sempre stata più grande e alta della media (pure ora) e non si è ammalata raramente, tanto che neppure me lo ricordo.
> E d'estate fa pure il bagno nel Po con la sua amica... e il Po non è certo un fiume pulito.
> Da anni.
> Non ha mai un cazzo.
> ...



Ciao danny

guarda, che il latte materno ... non fa crescere di più. 
e non è in base ai raffreddori, che si misura ... 
Rafforza in un modo a lungo termine ... 

Quindi? ... Fai delle connessioni strani, che non centrano nulla.

Se no, tempi a dietro, quando ancora non vi era la polvere in latte,
tutti dovevano essere giganti e mai malati ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie si faceva più volte e da sola le punture di insulina ogni giorno, i medici avevano prospettato il rischio del proseguimento del diabete anche successivamente.
> In qualsiasi caso, allattare è una scelta personale della madre che va rispettata.
> Sì, dicono che rafforzi il sistema immunitario.
> Mia figlia allattata col biberon non ha mai avuto nulla.
> ...


C'è chi fuma 40 sigarette al giorno e non sviluppa tumori.
Sei più razionale in tutto il resto.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono di CL e ho allattato per poco la prima e a lungo il secondo, la differenza è stata dovuta a circostanze diverse. I figli sono entrambi sani e sereni. Avrei voluto allattare a lungo anche la prima.
> Conosco atee convinte consulenti della lega del latte.
> Le ragioni mediche sono valide.
> Non ha senso colpevolizzare chi non riesce.
> ...


Onestamente rinunciare ad allattare perché bisogna mantener le tette. ( che poi anche li leggende metropolitane ) mi sembra quantomeno infantile ... Ripeto,scelta legittima ma infantile ...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, queste cose le ho lette anch'io... eppure come ho detto mia figlia è sempre stata più grande e alta della media (pure ora) e non si è ammalata che raramente, tanto che neppure me lo ricordo. Mai neppure una diarrea, una colica, niente di niente.
> E d'estate fa pure il bagno nel Po con la sua amica... e il Po non è certo un fiume pulito.
> Da anni.
> Non ha mai un cazzo.
> ...


Ehm non è una giustificazione :mrgreen:Anzi ....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente rinunciare ad allattare perché bisogna mantener le tette. ( che poi anche li leggende metropolitane ) mi sembra quantomeno infantile ... Ripeto,scelta legittima ma infantile ...


Per questo ho postato questa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiCyQbQQ9eY


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia è bella e sana nonostante il biberon. Equilibrata in tutto nonostante la madre.
> L'allattamento al seno per me è stata un'esperienza breve e  disastrosa.
> Eppure penso che potendo farla, sia la scelta migliore in assoluto.



Ciao

Ne sono convinta di ciò. 

Non è un "must" ... ma porta con se,
diciamo varie cose, che però se manca tutto il resto,
non serve ad un cappero ... perciò, è sempre un insieme 
di cose ... e chi lo sa, forse pure, aver avuto una madre così.
Me lo dico pure io, sai? ... Mia figlia sembra in ordinissimo,
nonostante la madre che ha ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> 
> l'ho scritto, come precisazione ... che di norma non vi sono complicazioni.
> ...



Ma io penso che sia un diritto per la donna di scegliere come gestire la maternità.
Diabete o meno, se una donna non vuole allattare al seno deve essere libera di farlo senza essere giudicata un'irresponsabile. E in qualsiasi caso le ragioni devono essere personali e non discutibili. Non siamo più negli anni '50, non vi è più un ruolo obbligato di mamma a tempo pieno come una volta. Oggi una donna lavora esattamente come un uomo, e come tale vi deve essere parità e libertà.
Una donna non è obbligatoriamente il ristorante di un bambino o la serva di un marito che non partecipa alla crescita dei figli piccoli.
Io ho trovato meraviglioso occuparmi di mia figlia, darle il biberon o cambiarle i pannolini, alternandomi con mia moglie, così come ora con lei più grande mi alterno all'igiene personale, oltre a tutti gli altri compiti di genitore.
E' un modo per vivere in ogni momento la crescita di una figlia, condividendola alla pari con la madre.
Per me questo è importante.
Vedo altre coppie invece dove i bambini quando arrivano vengono "fagocitati" dalle madri, tenuti puntualmente in braccio per anni da loro, con l'esclusione quasi totale del padre che si fa i cazzi suoi.
Sinceramente, pur rispettando queste scelte, per lo stesso anelito di libertà che metto nelle mie, non riesco a condividerle. La libertà è poter fare ognuno di noi scelte diverse e non condivisibili, senza essere criticati.
Non è un valore da poco.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io penso che sia un diritto per la donna di scegliere come gestire la maternità.
> Diabete o meno, se una donna non vuole allattare al seno deve essere libera di farlo senza essere giudicata un'irresponsabile. E in qualsiasi caso le ragioni devono essere personali e non discutibili. Non siamo più negli anni '50, non vi è più un ruolo obbligato di mamma a tempo pieno come una volta. Oggi una donna lavora esattamente come un uomo, e come tale vi deve essere parità e libertà.
> Una donna non è obbligatoriamente il ristorante di un bambino o la serva di un marito che non partecipa alla crescita dei figli piccoli.
> Io ho trovato meraviglioso occuparmi di mia figlia, darle il biberon o cambiarle i pannolini, alternandomi con mia moglie, così come ora con lei più grande mi alterno all'igiene personale, oltre a tutti gli altri compiti di genitore.
> ...


Però... fai risalire la tua discussione che ho alcune riflessioni da proporti (e in questa siamo andati un po' troppo O.T. 
Se preferisci te le dico in privato.:smile:


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I
> Accusare chi ha fatto la scelta opposta di oscurantismo è un po' oscurantista.
> 
> Aspetto che arrivi Chiara :mexican:



Ma infatti... la mia tesi è... che ognuno scelga nella più totale libertà.
Senza essere criticato da altri per le sue scelte.
Sai quante critiche ci siamo beccati per questo, noi?
Eppure non ho mai criticato apertamente gli altri, anche quando ho visto madri dare la "ciucca" (parole testuali) per addormentare il figlio a 4 anni...


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Danny

ohhhh, tu te ne sei venuto con "in primis" ... non io. 

ho solo specificato. Non sai chi legge qui ... 
E con ciò, dovrebbe essere chiaro, che non m'interessa 
la scelta che avete preso ... ma di chi legge! OK?
E proprio per non far passare un'informazione errata,
o che può essere capita erroneamente ... OK?

solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io penso che sia un diritto per la donna di scegliere come gestire la maternità.
> Diabete o meno, se una donna non vuole allattare al seno deve essere libera di farlo senza essere giudicata un'irresponsabile. E in qualsiasi caso le ragioni devono essere personali e non discutibili. Non siamo più negli anni '50, non vi è più un ruolo obbligato di mamma a tempo pieno come una volta. Oggi una donna lavora esattamente come un uomo, e come tale vi deve essere parità e libertà.
> Una donna non è obbligatoriamente il ristorante di un bambino o la serva di un marito che non partecipa alla crescita dei figli piccoli.
> Io ho trovato meraviglioso occuparmi di mia figlia, darle il biberon o cambiarle i pannolini, alternandomi con mia moglie, così come ora con lei più grande mi alterno all'igiene personale, oltre a tutti gli altri compiti di genitore.
> ...


Oddio danny rileggiti il post in cui descrivi il tuo orgoglio perché tua moglie non aveva allattato almeno ma aveva preferito evitare ...tu hai implicitamente giudicato stolte le donne che hanno scelto di allattare ..che poi le tetti e non stanno su e capperi sai che danni !!!  Scusami ma non amo l'elevazione dell'immagine fisica come migliore qualità di una persona a scapito di una interiorità più ricca e profonda ... Non amo l'immagine ma l'essenza è trovo onestamente ridicolo che di appiglia all'apparire e tralascia l'essere


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio danny rileggiti il post in cui descrivi il tuo orgoglio perché tua moglie non aveva allattato almeno ma aveva preferito evitare ...tu hai implicitamente giudicato stolte le donne che hanno scelto di allattare ..che poi le tetti e non stanno su e capperi sai che danni !!!  Scusami ma non amo l'elevazione dell'immagine fisica come migliore qualità di una persona a scapito di una interiorità più ricca e profonda ... Non amo l'immagine ma l'essenza è trovo onestamente ridicolo che di appiglia all'apparire e tralascia l'essere



Ciao

verde e quoto!

Anche questo ...



sienne


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> ohhhh, tu te ne sei venuto con "in primis" ... non io.
> 
> ...



Per me è un tema caldo... vedere mia moglie che aveva appena partorito offesa da una giovane dottoressa che le ha dato dell'irresponsabile e che le ha consigliato di andare dallo psicologo perché non voleva allattare, mi ha fatto salire la pressione.... (fortunatamente le altre colleghe dopo hanno beccato mia moglie, si sono scusate per la collega a cui hanno dato della fanatica...)
per non parlare di tutte le critiche che ci siamo beccati dopo... tutti a pontificare sulla nostra scelta...
o sul fatto che la portassimo fuori d'inverno con la neve, quando faceva freddo...  e che cavolo....


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio danny rileggiti il post in cui descrivi il tuo orgoglio perché tua moglie non aveva allattato almeno ma aveva preferito evitare ...tu hai implicitamente giudicato stolte le donne che hanno scelto di allattare ..che poi le tetti e non stanno su e capperi sai che danni !!!  Scusami ma non amo l'elevazione dell'immagine fisica come migliore qualità di una persona a scapito di una interiorità più ricca e profonda ... Non amo l'immagine ma l'essenza è trovo onestamente ridicolo che di appiglia all'apparire e tralascia l'essere



Beh, non intendevo scrivere questo, per nulla. Se l'hai interpretato così, scusami, non è il mio pensiero, ho scritto male.
Penso che ogni donna abbia il diritto di scegliere consapevolmente come essere madre senza essere giudicata o criticata. Punto. Noi siamo stati giudicati e criticati e questo mi ha fatto male.
Quindi che una allatti al seno o non lo voglia fare, rientra nella sfera delle libertà individuali.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un uomo può piacermi da morire ma se non si interessa tanto a me, mi chiama un giorno si e un giorno no e vive alla giornata, io lo scarto subito perché è evidente che non guarda dove guardo io e sarei solo masochista a continuare.


Concordo. Sia per la storia seria che per la storia 'vediamo come va'. Sull'età sono un po' in crisi. Gli uomini più attraenti che ho conosciuto negli ultimi due anni potrebbero essere padre e figlio (e non lo sono fortunatamente ).
Anche se, ammetto, esteticamente, mi attraggono gli uomini molto più giovani di me.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però... fai risalire la tua discussione che ho alcune riflessioni da proporti (e in questa siamo andati un po' troppo O.T.
> Se preferisci te le dico in privato.:smile:


Va bene in privato.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha allattato per vari motivi del tutto personali, in primis il rischio di proseguire col diabete gestazionale che l'aveva afflitta in gravidanza, successivamente anche per questioni di impegni lavorativi a cui non voleva sottrarsi.
> Di per sè una madre oggi gode della libertà di scegliere di farlo o meno, questioni economiche a parte.
> Scelta che va rispettata e che io come marito non ho mai messo in discussione e che sempre io, come persona, non ho tollerato venisse criticata (per motivi ideologici, più che altro, la dottoressa era di CL).
> *Credo che la donna debba essere libera di scegliere liberamente e senza essere indotta a sensi di colpa quel che deve fare della propria vita, del proprio corpo e allo stesso tempo come desidera vivere la maternità.*
> ...



Ho riletto il post, ma il senso lo si coglie nella frase in grassetto.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per me è un tema caldo... vedere mia moglie che aveva appena partorito offesa da una giovane dottoressa che le ha dato dell'irresponsabile e che le ha consigliato di andare dallo psicologo perché non voleva allattare, mi ha fatto salire la pressione.... (fortunatamente le altre colleghe dopo hanno beccato mia moglie, si sono scusate per la collega a cui hanno dato della fanatica...)
> per non parlare di tutte le critiche che ci siamo beccati dopo... tutti a pontificare sulla nostra scelta...
> o sul fatto che la portassimo fuori d'inverno con la neve, quando faceva freddo...  e che cavolo....




Ciao Danny

ahhh le critiche ... 

non era nel mio intento, comunque. e se sono stata fraintesa, mi dispiace. 
Mi riferivo veramente e onestamente solo all'informazione in sé. 

Danny ... sono cresciuta assorbendomi tutti i giorni delle critiche, che neanche t'immagini. 
Un consiglio. Guarda chi te li fa ... guarda bene. Se è una persona che per te vale,
ti soffermi e chiedi. Se per te è una persona che non vale (nel senso, percepisci pregiudizi ecc.),
sorrisino ... e pensi, ci rivedremo tra qualche anno ... forse dovrà ancora fare qualche esperienza. 
PUNTO! NON permettere che ti facciano male! 

sienne


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> ahhh le critiche ...
> 
> ...


No, Sienne, tu sei stata garbatissima, non c'entri.
Io sono in genere protettivo verso chi amo e non solo: ho sempre difeso, per natura, i più deboli e chi subisce dei torti con alcune attività che mi sono preso in carico.
Verso mia moglie lo sono sempre stato, e ho mal digerito che quella donna abbia criticato mia moglie in un momento nostro di gioia (aveva partorito da poco): non è una cosa che si fa.
E con quei modi. Fortunatamente mia moglie è sufficientemente impermeabile da non aver subito dei sensi di colpa indotti dal suo atteggiamento. Però quella dottoressa ha approfittato della sua posizione di forza e questo l'ho considerato antitetico al mio concetto di libertà, diciamo un sorpruso. 
Identicamente mi sarei comportato se fosse avvenuto il contrario, ovvero se si fosse proibito a una donna di allattare al seno. Credo che la libertà vada difesa a priori indipendentemente dalle proprie convinzioni.


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se Occhi ne avesse sessanta :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


E allora?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, Sienne, tu sei stata garbatissima, non c'entri.
> Io sono in genere protettivo verso chi amo e non solo: ho sempre difeso, per natura, i più deboli e chi subisce dei torti con alcune attività che mi sono preso in carico.
> Verso mia moglie lo sono sempre stato, e ho mal digerito che quella donna abbia criticato mia moglie in un momento nostro di gioia (aveva partorito da poco): non è una cosa che si fa.
> E con quei modi. Fortunatamente mia moglie è sufficientemente impermeabile da non aver subito dei sensi di colpa indotti dal suo atteggiamento. Però quella dottoressa ha approfittato della sua posizione di forza e questo l'ho considerato antitetico al mio concetto di libertà, diciamo un sorpruso.
> Identicamente mi sarei comportato se fosse avvenuto il contrario, ovvero *se si fosse proibito a una donna di allattare al seno*. Credo che la libertà vada difesa a priori indipendentemente dalle proprie convinzioni.


Questo è ciò che avviene spesso perché è interesse dei produttori di latte artificiale e non sempre vi è guida e appoggio per far iniziare l'allattamento naturale in clinica.
Detto ciò davvero ognuna faccia come può e vuole!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E allora?


Era una battuta.
Ancor di più una donna quarantenne sentirebbe l'importanza della maternità con un uomo che, fatte salve disgrazie, porterebbe un figlio a 20 avendone 80.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, Sienne, tu sei stata garbatissima, non c'entri.
> Io sono in genere protettivo verso chi amo e non solo: ho sempre difeso, per natura, i più deboli e chi subisce dei torti con alcune attività che mi sono preso in carico.
> Verso mia moglie lo sono sempre stato, e ho mal digerito che quella donna abbia criticato mia moglie in un momento nostro di gioia (aveva partorito da poco): non è una cosa che si fa.
> E con quei modi. Fortunatamente mia moglie è sufficientemente impermeabile da non aver subito dei sensi di colpa indotti dal suo atteggiamento. Però quella dottoressa ha approfittato della sua posizione di forza e questo l'ho considerato antitetico al mio concetto di libertà, diciamo un sorpruso.
> Identicamente mi sarei comportato se fosse avvenuto il contrario, ovvero se si fosse proibito a una donna di allattare al seno. Credo che la libertà vada difesa a priori indipendentemente dalle proprie convinzioni.



Ciao Danny

ti sei spiegato bene. ora. 
e forse, quel dolore che ancora palpita, al fiuto di un qualcosa,
ti porta a mettere subito le mani avanti ... e cerchi di spiegare il perché,
elencando dei motivi ... e da lì, poi, anche qui, un giro e rigiro ... 
per arrivare ad una semplice conclsione: Ha scelto così e a me va bene così. 

Dimentica quella dottoressa. Con esperienze come la vostra, lei riceve la possibilità
di capire, che anche se ha usufruito di un momento delicato ... non è così, 
che lei può far arrivare il suo messaggio ... non è così ... sono solo brutti giochi. 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Era una battuta.*
> Ancor di più una donna quarantenne sentirebbe l'importanza della maternità con un uomo che, fatte salve disgrazie, porterebbe un figlio a 20 avendone 80.


Quello l'ho capito, dopo un po' stufano però. 

Sul discorso che hai avviato, te la canti e te la soni da sola... per me una donna di 40 anni single può fare il cavolo che gli pare, purchè sia felice e non arrechi dolore ad alcuno.

Tu continua pure a giudicare le vite degli altri. Naturale, innaturale, anormale, normale. Chissà se tu che hai fatto una vita comune sei tanto più felice e soddisfatta degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quello l'ho capito, dopo un po' stufano però.
> 
> Sul discorso che hai avviato, te la canti e te la soni da sola... per me una donna di 40 anni single può fare il cavolo che gli pare, purchè sia felice e non arrechi dolore ad alcuno.
> 
> Tu continua pure a giudicare le vite degli altri. Naturale, innaturale, anormale, normale. Chissà se tu che hai fatto una vita comune sei tanto più felice e soddisfatta degli altri.


Ma ognuno sbaglia a modo suo!
Pensa che io ho sposato un coetaneo psicopatico!
L'umanità cerca (è un tentativo) di progredire accumulando esperienze non rifiutandole.
Ti piace l'uomo più anziano ma l'esperienza di donne più anziane non la vuoi considerare.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma ognuno sbaglia a modo suo!*
> Pensa che io ho sposato un coetaneo psicopatico!
> L'umanità cerca (è un tentativo) di progredire accumulando esperienze non rifiutandole.
> *Ti piace l'uomo più anziano ma l'esperienza di donne più anziane non la vuoi considerare.*


E allora come fai a definire me innaturale? Ti rendi conto che è un termine esagerato oltre che molto, molto bigotto?
Come se tutto ciò che fosse naturale, fosse giusto.
La medicina è innaturale. La benzina è innaturale. La corrente elettrica è innaturale.
Se fosse per madre natura, io sarei morta poco dopo la nascita, visto che sono nata settimina.

Tanto per capirci, a me piace l'uomo anziano FISICAMENTE e perchè, di solito, mi ci trovo più a mio agio che con quelli della mia età (per esigenze, argomenti di conversazione, hobbies, ecc...). Non mi piace perchè cerco un secondo papà o una guida per la mia vita.
Il mio percorso, per capire e accettare questa mia variante, l'ho fatto (con una professionista) e non credo proprio che tu possa aggiungere qualcosa alla mia conoscenza e consapevolezza di me riguardo la mia vita sentimentale.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm non è una giustificazione :mrgreen:Anzi ....



Il mio docente di fisica alla prima lezione disse una cosa che ancora ricordo...
la risposta corretta a ogni domanda è "dipende".
Questo perché la scienza non è una fede, e bisogna sempre tener conto delle variabili.
La divulgazione dei dati scientifici o statistici nei media di larga diffusione invece si basa unicamente sulle costanti.
Ti faccio un esempio... 
La questione delle pensioni legata alla speranza di vita.
La speranza di vita credo che sia in Italia (tutta l'Italia...) di 76 anni.
Io andrò in pensione a 70 anni, secondo i calcoli attuali, quindi utilizzando un mero dato statistico mi troverò a "godere" di 6 anni circa di pensione a fronte di 47 di contributi. 
Già così, non sembra una gran cosa.
Se però introduciamo qualche variabili, il risultato cambia profondamente.
Per esempio: 
riuscirò a lavorare fino a 70 anni?
riuscirà la mia ditta a sopravvivere per altri 24 anni?
Di conseguenza, riuscirò a pagare tutti i contributi necessari?
Riuscirò a restare in salute fino al termine consentito?
Riuscirò a sopravvivere fino ad allora o all'anno limite della speranza di vita?
Il sistema pensionistico reggerà nei prossimi 24 anni?
Ci saranno altre riforme?

Già solo considerando queste variabili, abbiamo una forte riduzione delle probabilità di percepire la pensione, e quindi di vedere parzialmente restituiti i soldi versati...
Ma se parli con le persone di questa questione, tanti sono portati a rispondere
"Sì, ma è inutile pensarci ora. Chissà quante cose cambieranno..." e da lì concludendo con un atto fideistico, ovvero che in qualunque caso trovano impossibile rimanere senza reddito (e quindi senza pensione) nella terza età, in quanto "qualcuno ci penserà". 
Questo è un atto fideistico: si pensa che poiché le generazioni precedenti hanno avuto la pensione, questa debba essere automaticamente percepita anche dalla nostra e dalle successive.
Quindi si assolutizza la pensione vista come "costante", piuttosto che introdurre delle variabili che dovrebbero far riflettere sulle difficoltà che si avranno per la nostra generazione in età avanzata e pretendere delle soluzioni ora.
Questo  spiegato brutalmente.
Se è quindi vero che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi l'allattamento naturale è preferibile a quello artificiale vi sono anche delle situazioni in cui è vero il contrario, e questa scelta o necessità non deve essere fatta oggetto di sensi di colpa a carico della madre. Così come in passato vi era chi ricorreva alla balia, oggi per analoghe ragioni vi è chi ricorre al latte artificiale, nella più totale libertà e consapevolezza di scelta, senza assolutizzare un ruolo a discapito di un altro.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E
> Tanto per capirci, a me piace l'uomo anziano FISICAMENTE e perchè, di solito, mi ci trovo più a mio agio che con quelli della mia età (per esigenze, argomenti di conversazione, hobbies, ecc...). Non mi piace perchè cerco un secondo papà o una guida per la mia vita.



Va benissimo. Ognuno nella vita deve fare le scelte assecondando la propria indole, non dei parametri generici considerati adeguati per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E allora come fai a definire me innaturale? Ti rendi conto che è un termine esagerato oltre che molto, molto bigotto?
> Come se tutto ciò che fosse naturale, fosse giusto.
> La medicina è innaturale. La benzina è innaturale. La corrente elettrica è innaturale.
> Se fosse per madre natura, io sarei morta poco dopo la nascita, visto che sono nata settimina.
> ...


Questa cosa del secondo papà l'ho sempre trovata ridicola. Esattamente come la ricerca di protezione


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fisica, perplesso, fisica: ho detto corpo da adolescente.
> Vuol dire un culo magro e tondo senza cellulite, tette piccole ma che guardano in su e fianchi stretti, con capelli lunghi rossicci.
> Neanche la figlia dei miei vicini di casa che ha 15 anni ha questo fisico.
> Il resto non lo cito neppure.
> ...


danny è questo il primo post leggiti le prime 7 righe e la parte dell'allattamento.. Qui hai peccato di presunzione o tu nel raccontare o tua moglie nel suo modo di fare che potrebbe essere inficiato da una tua scarsa ed evidente obiettivi ta ... Con me non giocare a far finta di non capire che io le persone le stano se fanno i furbi... Buongiorno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come puoi stare con una persona solo perché ti ama e tu forse sei innamorato?
> Dovresti pensare alla sua felicità.
> Lei vuole delle cose, è in un momento di estrema debolezza e dal tuo discorso è chiaro che nulla cambierà a breve.
> "La convivenza un domani, non ora
> ...


Ti sbagli. E non sai cosa vuol dire avere figli...... io si. 

Ed aggiungo che davvero non leggi quello che scrivo. Pensi che lei ragioni come te ed invece non ragiona come te. Non è te. 
E' lei che sa che probabilmente non potrà avere figli. 
E' lei che parlando del progetto familiare con un 52 enne alla mia evidenza di un figlio di 20 con un padre nonno ha risposto " non so nemmeno se potrò averne!"
E' lei che mi ha chiaramente detto che stare con me, per quello che sono io, le sarebbe bastato anche senza un figlio. 
E' lei che mi ha sempre detto che io le ho cambiato la vita. In meglio.
Il tuo desiderio di un figlio che come un carroarmato distrugerebbe palazzi per avanzare non è il nostro problema. Non lo è. 

E poi si, abbiamo dormito insieme, abbracciati. Più volte. Era la mia donna non una che mi trombavo per divertimento. 

Ma almeno sei quasi l'unica che in questo topic ancora parla del motivo per cui è stato aperto. 
:mrgreen:


Principessa ha detto:


> Eh...
> Sono scelte delicatissime. Per una donna di più. Loro possono sempre cambiare idea. Non dico assolutamente che Mattia lo farà. Però sai, sapere che una scelta è reversibile, la rende più semplice da accettare.
> 
> *Un'altra ipotesi è che OcchiVerdi accetti che lei sia la sua donna ma abbia un figlio con un altro...
> ...



Rabbrividisco!


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi, come va oggi? Quando la vedi per parlare?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> danny è questo il primo post leggiti le prime 7 righe e la parte dell'allattamento.. Qui hai peccato di presunzione o tu nel raccontare o tua moglie nel suo modo di fare che potrebbe essere inficiato da una tua scarsa ed evidente obiettivi ta ... Con me non giocare a far finta di non capire che io le persone le stano se fanno i furbi... Buongiorno


Mica me li ricordo tutti i post... quanti ne ho scritti qui?
Più che presunzione ho peccato di sintesi.
Spiego: il primo riferimento è a un post precedente che non vado a cercare, ma in cui mi riferivo al corpo da adolescente. Punto. Quindi puramente un ribadire la questione fisica del primo post piuttosto che quella psicologica/mentale/caratteriale del commento.
La seconda parte è un accenno alla questione che ho poi spiegato ampiamente nei post successivi e che non vado a ripetere per non essere troppo OT e noioso.
Possibile che riassumere una cosa così complessa in tre righe o poco più porti a fraintendimenti.
Se poi tu pensi che io ami fare il furbo... boh, libera di pensarlo. A me non viene in tasca niente, a fare il furbo.
Qui comunico i miei pensieri, non rifletto la mia immagine come Narciso. Poi i miei pensieri possono non essere condivisibili in toto, ma questo fa parte della individualità.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Danny,


mi permetto di fare un'osservazione. 
Premetto, che è la mia ... e forse mi sbaglio. 

È stato scritto, che razionalizzi e mi sembra, che anche tu, lo hai affermato. 
Secondo me, invece, non razionalizzi proprio nulla. Scusa questa espressione. 
Benzi, non fai nient'altro che accomodare il tutto ... spiegandolo razionalmente. 
Mi spiego: dietro ogni discorso, vi è come una rete, che tiene assieme l'insieme.
Anche le contraddizioni ... ma sono connesse con altre sfumature,  ecc. 
Nel tuo caso - non solo, molti lo fanno - è proprio forte. Non c'è possibilità per 
seguire un discorso ... un pensiero ... una linea ... poiché tutto è disconnesso,
e mira solo ad accomodare alle attuali circostanze ed ad un tuo "desiderare",
senza tenere conto di una rete. Perciò alla fine, non ti collochi ... 

Rileggiti con calma il tuo thread ... lo noterai tu stesso, che prima affermi e poi neghi.
E non è una questione del "dipende" ... perché il dipende pone invece proprio 
i paletti ... per una rete che tiene assieme il tutto ... tu ne stai fuori. Proprio fuori ... 

Solo così ... mia impressione ... 


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi, come va oggi? Quando la vedi per parlare?



Oggi va. Come ieri. La barista dove faccio colazione tutti i giorni mi ha appena chiesto chiesto se sono innamorato.... perchè non connetto. :rotfl:

La vedrò lunedì anche se correrei subito da lei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oggi va. Come ieri. La barista dove faccio colazione tutti i giorni mi ha appena chiesto chiesto se sono innamorato.... perchè non connetto. :rotfl:
> 
> La vedrò lunedì anche se correrei subito da lei.


ok. Cerca di usare bene il tempo che hai, senza fare cavolate nel frattempo p), per capire bene cosa senti e come questo potrebbe o non potrebbe renderla felice/infelice. Mi colpisce il suo caso, il cancro, la sua fase delicatissima nella quale tu c'eri, ma che non è ancora finita. E' fragile. Insomma, occhio, sia per te che per lei (che consiglio innovativo, eh?). Cerca di fare i conti con tutto, sinceramente, ecco. Fammi sapere


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> 
> mi permetto di fare un'osservazione.
> ...



Tutti noi siamo in divenire.
Ogni accadimento, ogni situazione non è immobile, immutata, ma è un flusso variabile nel tempo.
L'accomodamento è conseguente e la razionalità non fa altro che percepire e comprendere questi cambiamenti.
In un tradimento vi sono tre, quattro persone che vengono coinvolte, e le loro emozioni, tra l'altro mutevoli nel tempo, costituiscono delle variabili che modificano instabilmente l'andamento della percezione (non esiste verità, ma la percezione della verità, in un tradimento mente il tradito come il traditore, si mente nei confronti di se stessi come dell'altro). Di conseguenza, lo vediamo in tutte le nostre storie, non è possibile individuare una linearità, piuttosto un insieme apparentemente sconnesso di ipotesi, deduzioni, illusioni.
Il tutto con una parte emotiva che tende a contrastare il desiderio di razionalità, parte emotiva che viene a galla prepotentemente e genere ulteriori disconnessioni da questa percezione.
La mia storia è di chi si è approcciato a una situazione destabilizzante con una forte componente ansiosa, che ho cercato il più possibile di tenere a bada, con le ovvie e comprensibili difficoltà, aggrappandomi a delle certezze tutto sommato fittizie - di che certezze possiamo parlare in tutte le nostre storie? - legandomi a un passato piuttosto che al presente, in quanto impaurito per il futuro.
Cercare una costante razionalità in una persona in crisi profonda è utopico 
Da me vengono gli amici o mia moglie quando ha bisogno di un parere "razionale", ma distaccato.
Se invece il problema riguarda me stesso... faccio decisamente più fatica a mantenere l'equilibrio.
Comprensibile poi, credo, che attraverso il flusso di parole - sfogo - che esercito qui io  cerchi di buttare fuori tutto ciò che causa l'ansia. Uso questo forum anche come terapia personale... ma credo di essere in buona compagnia in questo, no?
Proprio per questo qui non racconto "balle", ma esterno il fluire dei miei stati d'animo.
Al limite ometto alcune situazioni che finiscono in MP con alcuni utenti con cui ho sviluppato una maggiore intimità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok. Cerca di usare bene il tempo che hai, senza fare cavolate nel frattempo p), per capire bene cosa senti e come questo potrebbe o non potrebbe renderla felice/infelice. Mi colpisce il suo caso, il cancro, la sua fase delicatissima nella quale tu c'eri, ma che non è ancora finita. E' fragile. Insomma, occhio, sia per te che per lei (che consiglio innovativo, eh?). Cerca di fare i conti con tutto, sinceramente, ecco. Fammi sapere


Credimi lo sto facendo. Non ho certezze. Solo paure. Non ho garanzie da dare. Ma quelle chi le ha? Posso solo metterci la testa ed il cuore. E faccio molta fatica.

Nessuna cavolata. Non sono il tipo. Penso ragiono e cerco di metabolizzizzare. Poi vedremo. Domani ho una serata live. Mi distoglierà un pochino dall'unico argomento che ho in testa in questi giorni. Un pochino.


Ps. ( non rivolto ad AB ) Inizio a pensare che questo forum sia deleterio. Non riuscite a non parlare di tradimento nemmeno nell'unico, forse, topic dove di tradimento non si parla nemmeno per caso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci, a me piace l'uomo anziano FISICAMENTE e perchè, di solito, mi ci trovo più a mio agio che con quelli della mia età (per esigenze, argomenti di conversazione, hobbies, ecc...). Non mi piace perchè cerco un secondo papà o una guida per la mia vita.


Scusa, è ovvio che ognuno ha i suoi gusti. A me sembrava solo strano che a una ragazza di 20 anni si metta insieme a uno di 40 e ci stia bene, perché, come ho già detto, mi ricordo come ero IO a 20 anni e come sono invece adesso. Non parlo del fisico. Ma proprio di abitudini, stile di vita, ecc. Tu dici esigenze, argomenti di conversazione, hobbies, ecc. Ecco, mi riferisco proprio a quello. Io a 20 anni non avevo molte esigenze in comune con quelli di 40. Mi trovavo bene quando i miei genitori invitavano a cena i loro amici e ci conversavo e mi ci divertivo anche, però giusto lo spazio di una cena perché poi i miei argomenti di conversazione in comune con loro dopo un po' si esaurivano. Adesso non più. Adesso se sono a cena con i miei genitori e i loro amici ci chiacchiero tranquillamente per ore e ore. Addirittura l'estate scorsa volevo andare in vacanza con loro (ma non mi hanno voluta ). Poi a dire il vero ammetto di non sapere granché di te, non mi ricordo benissimo la tua storia con (H)Elio(s), non so da quanto convivete, non so se vi siete lasciati e ripresi, non so del sardo e di F... Mi ricordo vagamente di quando sei arrivata qui come Toy Girl e mi ricordo che l'impressione che davi non era esattamente quella di una persona matura con le idee chiare. Mi ricordo che avevi fatto scoppiare un casino perché dicevi che qualcuno ti aveva passato in MP il nome e il profilo FB di Simy e le avevi detto che era brutta. Mi ricordo della fila di vibratori che ti eri messa come firma e in generale mi ricordo di te come una persona non particolarmente pacata (non offenderti, nemmeno io sono pacata, e lo so, sto solo cercando di spiegarti perché mi sono stupita che tu sia insieme a un uomo che ha 20 anni più di te). Non so che lavoro fai, ma io ti immagino dietro a un bancone bar a scherzare e fare casino con i clienti, per dire. Io non penso che i cinquantenni siano vecchi, assolutamente, anzi, mi sono fatta le migliori trombate della mia vita con un cinquantenne... Però sinceramente dall'idea che mi sono fatta di te leggendoti qui faccio fatica a vederti insieme a un cinquantenne. Che poi io non ho nemmeno mai letto (H)Elio(s) quindi non so come sia, ma mi pare di avere letto che molti pensavano che fosse più giovane. Quindi magari siete perfetti insieme.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa, è ovvio che ognuno ha i suoi gusti. A me sembrava solo strano che a una ragazza di 20 anni si metta insieme a uno di 40 e ci stia bene, perché, come ho già detto, mi ricordo come ero IO a 20 anni e come sono invece adesso. Non parlo del fisico. Ma proprio di abitudini, stile di vita, ecc.


Stai parlando di te.
Io mi ricordo quando avevo 18 anni una mia compagna di classe che usciva con i 35/40 enni, solo con loro.
A noi non ci filava di striscio. 
Giustamente ogni persona vive i suoi 20 anni in maniera diversa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Stai parlando di te.
> Io mi ricordo quando avevo 18 anni una mia compagna di classe che usciva con i 35/40 enni, solo con loro.
> A noi non ci filava di striscio.
> Giustamente ogni persona vive i suoi 20 anni in maniera diversa.


Sì, ma dopo ho anche spiegato perché non ce la vedo proprio LEI con uno con 20 anni di più

Poi magari io mi sono fatta un'idea sbagliata su di lei... può essere... ma me la sono fatta leggendo quello che ho letto


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, ma dopo ho anche spiegato perché non ce la vedo proprio LEI con uno con 20 anni di più
> 
> Poi magari io mi sono fatta un'idea sbagliata su di lei... può essere... ma me la sono fatta leggendo quello che ho letto


Sì, ma è una "Lei" raccontata.
E nel racconto come tutti noi è sicuramente stata parziale, accentando alcune cose a scapito di altre.
Io, ribadisco, non mi concentrerei troppo sul discorso "età".
Credo che ognuno sia libero di valutare appieno con chi gli interessa stare, o chi amare.
Personalmente, avendo 46 anni, ti dico che ci sono delle 20enni con cui è piacevolissimo conversare, il cui livello di maturità non è inferiore a quello di donne di età superiore.
Come vi sono delle donne per età mature, ma sostanzialmente insipide e infantili.
Tante persone smettono di crescere a un certo punto, altre continuano la loro maturazione tutta la vita, altre sorprendono per la loro capacità di ragionare superiore alla media.
Dipende.
Io ho amiche di varie età. Mi sorprendo a parlare più liberamente con donne (gli uomini sono chiusi su certi argomenti) e l'età noto che non è una questione così determinante.
E' la persona che fa tutto.
Anche da giovane avevo amicizie molto più grandi.
Alcuni miei amici hanno 80 anni ora.
Ovviamente non sto parlando di relazioni sentimentali, ma della possibilità di condividere emozioni, stili di vita e tempo con persone di età diverse.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma è una "Lei" raccontata.
> E nel racconto come tutti noi è sicuramente stata parziale, accentando alcune cose a scapito di altre.
> Io, ribadisco, non mi concentrerei troppo sul discorso "età".
> *Credo che ognuno sia libero di valutare appieno con chi gli interessa stare, o chi amare*.



Ma cosa c'entra? chi glielo vuole impedire? stavo solo cercando di capire 


mi sembra strano, ok? e poi adesso che sto più o meno collegando i pezzi... se (H)Elios(s) è l'ex storico di Toy Girl (come mi pare di aver capito) allora è la stessa persona che lei definiva una specie di stronzo egoista che l'aveva portata sull'orlo del suicidio


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma perchè quanti anni ha Elio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma è una "Lei" raccontata.
> E nel racconto come tutti noi è sicuramente stata parziale, accentando alcune cose a scapito di altre.
> Io, ribadisco, non mi concentrerei troppo sul discorso "età".
> Credo che ognuno sia libero di valutare appieno con chi gli interessa stare, o chi amare.
> ...


Io invece sì, parlo di relazioni sentimentali. Mi incuriosisce sta cosa. 


PS Guarda che io lavoro con i ragazzi di 20/25 anni... Li vedo tutti i giorni... non penso che siano degli emeriti imbecilli (alcuni sì, anzi un po' più di alcuni)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè quanti anni ha Elio?


50


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè quanti anni ha Elio?


ma non era lei che ti aveva detto che aveva visto la tua foto e che eri brutta?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè quanti anni ha Elio?


50


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tu hai aperto questo topic dicendo che lei ti ha lasciato perché vuole una convivenza e un figlio 
Non sembra così sicura come dici. 
Ed è molto volubile. 
Tu sarai pure padre ma non sai cosa vuol dire avere una data di scadenza e cosa si prova quando un uomo ti chiede di rinunciare alla maternità, con mille pretesti diversi, io sì. 
E se lei ti chiedesse di vedere meno tua figlia? 
Potrebbe farlo, visto che tu le chiedi di non farne proprio. 

Non è un rapporto equilibrato. Per questo mi permetto di dire che tornerete di nuovo come prima nel giro di poco tempo. 
Non sarebbe andata in crisi se fosse così consapevole come dici.
Ma passiamo alla cosa più importante, la convivenza. Per te, nel tuo cuore, può essere la tua donna. 
Bisogna vedere lei come si è sentita. Una relazione che prevede di andare a fare l'amore e dormire in albergo, con tu che di regola dormi a casa con l'ex moglie, non è esattamente essere la donna di qualcuno. 
Mi dici che sbaglio? 
Ti ha lasciato. Salvo tornare indietro per debolezza. 
Meno male che non ragiono come lei. A quest'ora sarei ancora con F, che come te era bravo a spingere sulle mie debolezze. Lui almeno voleva convivere e addirittura ero amica dei figli e dell'ex moglie. 
A me fa tenerezza sta donna. Non lo trovo un pregio fare eccessivi compromessi per un uomo e tornare indietro, alla minestra riscaldata, senza evidenza di cambiamenti. 



			
				OcchiVerdi1263013 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti sbagli. E non sai cosa vuol dire avere figli...... io si.
> 
> Ed aggiungo che davvero non leggi quello che scrivo. Pensi che lei ragioni come te ed invece non ragiona come te. Non è te.
> E' lei che sa che probabilmente non potrà avere figli.
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu sarai pure padre ma non sai cosa vuol dire avere una data di scadenza e cosa si prova quando un uomo ti chiede di rinunciare alla maternità, con mille pretesti diversi, io sì.


Perché dici così? Sei giovane


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu sarai pure padre ma non sai cosa vuol dire avere una data di scadenza e cosa si prova quando un uomo ti chiede di rinunciare alla maternità, con mille pretesti diversi, io sì.
> 
> 
> Ma passiamo alla cosa più importante, la convivenza. Per te, nel tuo cuore, può essere la tua donna.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non era lei che ti aveva detto che aveva visto la tua foto e che eri brutta?


si, ma ci siamo parlate e chiarite da un pezzo su questa cosa


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? chi glielo vuole impedire? stavo solo cercando di capire
> 
> 
> mi sembra strano, ok? e poi adesso che sto più o meno collegando i pezzi... se (H)Elios(s) è l'ex storico di Toy Girl (come mi pare di aver capito) allora è la stessa persona che lei definiva una specie di stronzo egoista che l'aveva portata sull'orlo del suicidio


Si, esatto. 
Sono passati due anni da allora, non un giorno. Per fortuna le cose sono cambiate in meglio.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma ci siamo parlate e chiarite da un pezzo su questa cosa


Già


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma ci siamo parlate e chiarite da un pezzo su questa cosa


meglio così
solo che tra le cose che mi sono rimaste impresse di lei c'è anche quell'episodio
che ci vuoi fare? ormai sono vecchia, ho la memoria selettiva


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Credimi lo sto facendo. Non ho certezze. Solo paure. Non ho garanzie da dare. Ma quelle chi le ha? Posso solo metterci la testa ed il cuore. E faccio molta fatica.
> 
> Nessuna cavolata. Non sono il tipo. Penso ragiono (anche sento, non lo dimenticare!) e cerco di metabolizzizzare. Poi vedremo. Domani ho una serata live. Mi distoglierà un pochino dall'unico argomento che ho in testa in questi giorni. Un pochino.*
> 
> ...


:up:vai. Io ci credo.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Già


Sei stata in parte una gran signora,pur sbagliando.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> 50





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 50


vabbè, io non posso parlare perchè il mio ex ha 15 anni più di me.. 

anche io ho una maggiore affinità con gli uomini più grandi. ma ad oggi ti dico che non credo che inizierei una relazione con un uomo molto più grande di me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei stata in parte una gran signora,pur sbagliando.


e dai adesso me la spiegate se no rimango a metà

che è successo? perché gran signora?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e dai adesso me la spiegate se no rimango a metà
> 
> che è successo? perché gran signora?


Perchè non ha mai detto chi è stato a dirgli dove trovare simy su facebook.....!E ha fatto benissimo così,se io fossi stato al posto di simy,avrei rotto il cazzo all'infinito per sapere chi fosse questa simpatica persona...,ma simy è una gran signora pure lei....ed è finita così!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi, scusate l'OT, che è 'sta cazzata immane che Simy è brutta? 

io dissento.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei stata in parte una gran signora,pur sbagliando.


Ho sbagliato tanto a cadere in certi giochi e a essere infantile. Dovevo ignorare e basta il messaggio privato.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato tanto a cadere in certi giochi e a essere infantile. Dovevo ignorare e basta il messaggio privato.


Tranquilla che anche io ci ho messo del mio.Però sei stata comunque una signora a non dire di chi fosse quel messaggio privato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu hai aperto questo topic dicendo che lei ti ha lasciato perché vuole una convivenza e un figlio
> Non sembra così sicura come dici.
> Ed è molto volubile.
> Tu sarai pure padre ma non sai cosa vuol dire avere una data di scadenza e cosa si prova quando un uomo ti chiede di rinunciare alla maternità, con mille pretesti diversi, io sì.
> ...


Pensa che più leggo i tuoi commenti e più mi convinco di aver ragione. Perchè sei fuori strada.

Hai ragione ho aperto io il topic dicendo che la sua idea era di avere figli e di convivere e specificando che lo avrebbe voluto con me. Ma io prima le chiudevo tutte le porte. Ora no. 
Sul figlio ho già scritto abbastanza.... è un argomento inutile perchè abbiamo già chiarito che non è prioritario per lei e men che meno per me.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:vai. Io ci credo.


sento sento..... anche troppo. :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma poi, scusate l'OT, che è 'sta cazzata immane che Simy è brutta?
> 
> io dissento.


:rotfl::rotfl:

certe volte mi fai morire


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sento sento..... anche troppo. :unhappy:


sii cauto, molto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla che anche io ci ho messo del mio.Però sei stata comunque una signora a non dire di chi fosse quel messaggio privato.


e perché? io se fossi stata Simo avrei voluto sapere chi era stato. Quello che l'ha mandato di sicuro non era stato un signore e quindi non si meritava nessun riguardo


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> certe volte mi fai morire


aho, è vero :smile: (anche se non c'entra un katzo)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma poi, scusate l'OT, che è 'sta cazzata immane che Simy è brutta?
> 
> io dissento.


Dissento pure io. E poi un giorno ho commentato a lei direttamente una sua foto. Avevo proprio ragione. 

Treno treno treno!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sii cauto, molto.


ubbidisco. :smile:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e perché? io se fossi stata Simo avrei voluto sapere chi era stato. Quello che l'ha mandato di sicuro non era stato un signore e quindi non si meritava nessun riguardo


Appunto.....lasciamo stare,avranno avuto un buon motivo per tacitare la cosa!


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dissento pure io. E poi un giorno ho commentato a lei direttamente una sua foto. Avevo proprio ragione.
> 
> Treno treno treno!


ahò, con me dovete essere chiari e sillabare lentamente, stamattina, che sto pensando in altra lingua inutile. Che vuol dire treno treno treno?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e perché? io se fossi stata Simo avrei voluto sapere chi era stato. Quello che l'ha mandato di sicuro non era stato un signore e quindi non si meritava nessun riguardo



uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega? 
cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega?
> cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


:up::up::up:


----------



## zanna (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega?
> cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


Mi dai l'amicizia??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega?
> cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


magari è uno che si finge tuo amico...
magari è uno che si finge amico di qualcun altro/a...
per me le merde non meritano riguardi

e comunque anche se tu fossi stata brutta... che cazzo c'è da istigare? i brutti non possono stare sul forum? tutti strafighi qui dentro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega?
> cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


sai che ti invidio? Io non riuscirei mai a disinteressarmi di chi possa esser stato a fare una cosa del genere. Non dico che non ci dormirei di notte. Però sentirei un senso di fastidio. Invece fai bene tu.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> uno che aveva passato un profilo che non era il mio? e chi se ne frega?
> cioè a me di una persona che si comporta in quel modo sinceramente non frega nulla, e non merita nemmeno il mio interesse. soprattutto perchè è stata una persona che ha cercato di mettere in cattiva luce me e principessa istigandola nei miei confronti. io ho chiarito con lei. il resto è fuffa


Mi dai il culo?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> magari è uno che si finge tuo amico...
> magari è uno che si finge amico di qualcun altro/a...
> per me le merde non meritano riguardi
> 
> e comunque anche se tu fossi stata brutta... che cazzo c'è da istigare? i brutti non possono stare sul forum? tutti strafighi qui dentro?



tanto la merda prima o poi puzza  
per me a volte non vale la pena dare importanza a certe cose. gli amici veri lo so chi sono, e ci sono sempre anche se magari non li sento spesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> magari è uno che si finge tuo amico...
> magari è uno che si finge amico di qualcun altro/a...
> per me le merde non meritano riguardi
> 
> e comunque anche se tu fossi stata brutta... che cazzo c'è da istigare? i brutti non possono stare sul forum? *tutti strafighi qui dentro?*


nonchè trombatori EPOCALI.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi dai l'amicizia??



certo :smile:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai il culo?



dimmi dove e quando, chiacchierone :saggio:


----------



## zanna (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo :smile:


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa che più leggo i tuoi commenti e più mi convinco di aver ragione. Perchè sei fuori strada.
> 
> Hai ragione ho aperto io il topic dicendo che la sua idea era di avere figli e di convivere e specificando che lo avrebbe voluto con me. Ma io prima le chiudevo tutte le porte. Ora no.
> Sul figlio ho già scritto abbastanza.... è un argomento inutile perchè abbiamo già chiarito che non è prioritario per lei e men che meno per me.


Veramente le porte sono ancora chiuse, avendo tu scritto che la convivenza un domani, ora no, e ritieni di averle dato tanto e che lei non ha saputo cogliere passi avanti. 
Ma dai  chi vuoi prendere in giro... 
Se volessi davvero convivere, cominceresti ora a cercare casa... 

Su cosa hai ragione? Che fai bene a tornarci? 
Obiettivamente, anche se lei è una debole e dimostra 15 anni di meno, per
la sua volubilità e confusione, ha tutto il diritto di farsi ancora male. 
E tu di fargliene. 

Divertiti


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> dimmi dove e quando, chiacchierone :saggio:


Vorrei proprio vedere...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei proprio vedere...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scemo.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> magari è uno che si finge tuo amico...
> magari è uno che si finge amico di qualcun altro/a...
> per me le merde non meritano riguardi
> 
> e comunque anche se tu fossi stata brutta... che cazzo c'è da istigare? i brutti non possono stare sul forum? tutti strafighi qui dentro?


Era un utente nuovo che mi passò quel profilo. Non ho proprio idea chi l'avesse creato! 

Comunque per me è storia chiusa. Mi pento di come mi sono comportata allora e sicuramente, se ricapitasse una storia simile, mi comporterei in modo totalmente diverso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò, con me dovete essere chiari e sillabare lentamente, stamattina, che sto pensando in altra lingua inutile. Che vuol dire treno treno treno?



Non lo saprai mai! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente le porte sono ancora chiuse, avendo tu scritto che la convivenza un domani, ora no, e ritieni di averle dato tanto e che lei non ha saputo cogliere passi avanti.
> Ma dai  chi vuoi prendere in giro...
> Se volessi davvero convivere, cominceresti ora a cercare casa...
> 
> ...


NO

Forse non hai capito che io ho una bimba piccola. Piccola. Tu non eri quella che pur di avere un figlio avrebbe scalato l' everest in ginocchio?

Io ho già una casa mia. non mi serve cercarla.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Forse non hai capito che io ho una bimba piccola. Piccola. Tu non eri quella che pur di avere un figlio avrebbe scalato l' everest in ginocchio?
> 
> Io ho già una casa mia. non mi serve cercarla.



Allora abbiamo interpretato male in due. Hai scritto tu la convivenza potrebbe essere fattibile.  Lo fai solo per non perderla?  Se si non è corretto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non lo saprai mai! :mrgreen:


'stardo :wide-grin:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non lo saprai mai! :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Forse non hai capito che io ho una bimba piccola. Piccola. Tu non eri quella che pur di avere un figlio avrebbe scalato l' everest in ginocchio?
> 
> Io ho già una casa mia. non mi serve cercarla.


E quindi pensi che quando sarà più grande, soffrirà di meno per la separazione?  
Non credo tu sia così stupido da pensarlo. 

Poi mica è giusto che per non far soffrire tua figlia, fai però soffrire una donna. Perché sei così ingordo? Perché non le dici che da te non avrà mai certe cose e la lasci andare? 
Fare un passo indietro è una forma di amore enorme, quando ci si rende conto, con molta umiltà, che non si può rendere felice una persona. 

Stai dimostrando sempre di più che te la riprendi per orgoglio, per egoismo e per come ti fa sentire, non perché vuoi renderla felice. 
La sostanza infatti non cambia, lei è andata via perché non le davi certe cose e tu continuerai a non dargliele.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo interpretato male in due. Hai scritto tu la convivenza potrebbe essere fattibile.  Lo fai solo per non perderla?  Se si non è corretto.


Un copione visto tante volte. 
Ci si rende conto di quanto lei era importante quando va via e si fa annusare da altri maschi, però appena cede, tutto torna come prima.


----------



## realista1 (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO
> 
> Forse non hai capito che io ho una bimba piccola. Piccola. Tu non eri quella che pur di avere un figlio avrebbe scalato l' everest in ginocchio?
> 
> Io ho già una casa mia. non mi serve cercarla.




per questo devi lasciarla libera di vivere la sua vita senza ingerenze da parte tua. Perchè lei è debole, lei è malata e lei è confusa. E tu....non voglio dirtelo quello che penso di te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> per questo devi *lasciarla libera di vivere la sua vita senza ingerenze da parte tua. Perchè lei è debole, lei è malata e lei è confusa*. E tu....non voglio dirtelo quello che penso di te.



in questo sono d'accordo con realista. Se, e dico se, per te non è cambiato niente delle condizioni per la quali lei se ne è andata, non è corretto inseguirla di nuovo. Lei è fragile. Non può essere salda. Devi esserlo tu.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E quindi pensi che quando sarà più grande, soffrirà di meno per la separazione?
> Non credo tu sia così stupido da pensarlo.
> 
> Poi mica è giusto che per non far soffrire tua figlia, fai però soffrire una donna. Perché sei così ingordo? Perché non le dici che da te non avrà mai certe cose e la lasci andare?
> ...


ancora no. Tutto sono tranne che ingordo. E l'assurdo è che continui sulla tua strada anche quando gente che mi conosce di persona e chi mi sta aiutando a capire ti ha già detto che non è così.

Voglio che sia felice anche senza di me. Ma non voglio nemmeno negarle di essere felice con me.
Non sono così narcisista da decidere per gli altri. Al massimo posso dargli gli spunti per decidere. Ascoltando il mio cuore ed i miei sentimenti.

Abbiamo appena parlato. Era sicura che io l'amassi anche se negavo. Me lo leggeva negli occhi. Questo mi ha fatto male perchè credo voglia dire che non le basterà. E se cosi fosse io la lascerò andare. 



disincantata ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo interpretato male in due. Hai scritto tu la convivenza potrebbe essere fattibile. Lo fai solo per non perderla? Se si non è corretto.


potrebbe essere fattibile. lo ribadisco. non subito, non da "matrimonio" ma a piccoli passi.




realista1 ha detto:


> per questo devi lasciarla libera di vivere la sua vita senza ingerenze da parte tua. Perchè lei è debole, lei è malata e lei è confusa. E tu....*non voglio dirtelo quello che penso di te*.



Fai pure. Non mi offendo. Mi interessano gli spunti, mi aiutano a fare autocritica.

Lei è più forte di quello che credi. Non si sconfiggono due tumori, due chemio, vari interventi ed una falsa prospettiva di morte certa senza avere due palle grandi come una casa. Si è confusa.

*E basta con questo definirla "malata". Lei è viva. Ha vinto con me al suo fianco.

*


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in questo sono d'accordo con realista. Se, e dico se, per te non è cambiato niente delle condizioni per la quali lei se ne è andata, non è corretto inseguirla di nuovo. Lei è fragile. Non può essere salda. Devi esserlo tu.



E' cambiato molto. Ho affrontato il discorso con la mamma di mia figlia. Le ho parlato di noi. Mi ha aiutato. E' felice per me.


----------



## realista1 (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ancora no. Tutto sono tranne che ingordo. E l'assurdo è che continui sulla tua strada anche quando gente che mi conosce di persona e chi mi sta aiutando a capire ti ha già detto che non è così.
> 
> Voglio che sia felice anche senza di me. Ma non voglio nemmeno negarle di essere felice con me.
> Non sono così narcisista da decidere per gli altri. Al massimo posso dargli gli spunti per decidere. Ascoltando il mio cuore ed i miei sentimenti.
> ...



Non darò un giudizio basandomi su una così misera conoscenza. Non credo sia giusto. Dico solo che sulla base di quello che ho capito di questa storia,per me stai sbagliando. E ti dirò che la tua storia mi trasmette un senso profondissimo di angoscia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non darò un giudizio basandomi su una così misera conoscenza. Non credo sia giusto. Dico solo che sulla base di quello che ho capito di questa storia,per me stai sbagliando. E ti dirò che la tua storia mi trasmette un senso profondissimo di *angoscia*.


Te la trasmette perchè esiste. Palpabile. Martella nel mio petto. Angoscia di averci voluto troppo tempo ed angoscia di averla persa. Angoscia di far del male a mia figlia. Angoscia di non riuscire a dimenticarla... angoscia di non renderla felice senza di me.

Perchè io al massimo posso fare l'impossibile per farlo. Ma posso solo sperare che lo facciano altri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non darò un giudizio basandomi su una così misera conoscenza. Non credo sia giusto. Dico solo che sulla base di quello che ho capito di questa storia,per me stai sbagliando. E ti dirò che la tua storia mi trasmette un senso profondissimo di angoscia.


a me no, solo preoccupazione. E se i tempi di OcchiVerdi fossero lunghi anni e anni? Capisco che non corra a cercare casa adesso, ma se i suoi "piccoli passi" fossero decenni? Lei al palo per decenni? Questa cosa la deve sapere bene, prima di cercare di riallacciare la relazione...


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Te la trasmette perchè esiste. Palpabile. Martella nel mio petto. Angoscia di averci voluto troppo tempo ed angoscia di averla persa. *Angoscia di far del male a mia figlia*. Angoscia di non riuscire a dimenticarla... angoscia di non renderla felice senza di me.
> 
> Perchè io al massimo posso fare l'impossibile per farlo. Ma posso solo sperare che lo facciano altri.


Occhi, il mondo è pieno di genitori separati. Non è questo ciò che ferisce a morte i figli.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me no, solo preoccupazione. E se i tempi di OcchiVerdi fossero lunghi anni e anni? Capisco che non corra a cercare casa adesso, ma se i suoi "piccoli passi" fossero decenni? Lei al palo per decenni? Questa cosa la deve sapere bene, prima di cercare di riallacciare la relazione...



ecco la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Chi ti conosce pensa principalmente al bene tuo. Chi non ti conosce valuta quello che tu racconti oggettivamente. Non è narcisismo decidere un distacco, in questo caso, è amore. Lo sai benissimo che lei vorrebbe cose che tu non le darai mai. Tua figlia ci sarà sempre e sempre soffrirà per una separazione. E tu rimarrai a casa. 
La tua ex è debole e non ha la forza di dirti di no, di andare avanti e trovare un uomo che la ami davvero. 
E tu ne approfitti senza vergogna.
I cambiamenti sono i fatti, non le chiacchiere. Si è capito che di farla illudere e perdere altro tempo, a te non interessa, ma almeno abbi l'onestà intellettuale di non prendere tutti per i fondelli con questa panzana del cambiamento.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Te la trasmette perchè esiste. Palpabile. Martella nel mio petto. Angoscia di averci voluto troppo tempo ed angoscia di averla persa. Angoscia di far del male a mia figlia. Angoscia di non riuscire a dimenticarla... angoscia di non renderla felice senza di me.
> 
> Perchè io al massimo posso fare l'impossibile per farlo. Ma posso solo sperare che lo facciano altri.


Tua figlia soffrirà sempre per una separazione. 
E la tua ex soffrirà sempre per la non convivenza. 
Devi scegliere, e non puoi essere così crudele da rimanere in sospeso per anni, per avere tutto e non soffrire nemmeno un pochino tu.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me no, solo preoccupazione. E se i tempi di OcchiVerdi fossero lunghi anni e anni? Capisco che non corra a cercare casa adesso, ma se i suoi "piccoli passi" fossero decenni? Lei al palo per decenni? *Questa cosa la deve sapere bene, prima di cercare di riallacciare la relazione...*


saprà tutto. L'unica cosa che le ho sempre nascosto sono i miei sentimenti. Ma li nascondevo anche a me.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Occhi, il mondo è pieno di genitori separati. Non è questo ciò che ferisce a morte i figli.


Fa male sempre, è un dolore inevitabile e ci vuole tempo, ma si supera, certo. 

OcchiVerdi ha tutto il diritto di desiderare che sua figlia non soffra mai e rimanere per sempre in quella casa. 
Ma a quel punto non si deve permettere di illudere nessuna.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi ti conosce pensa principalmente al bene tuo. Chi non ti conosce valuta quello che tu racconti oggettivamente. Non è narcisismo decidere un distacco, in questo caso, è amore. Lo sai benissimo che lei vorrebbe cose che tu non le darai mai. Tua figlia ci sarà sempre e sempre soffrirà per una separazione.* E tu rimarrai a casa.
> *La tua ex è debole e non ha la forza di dirti di no, di andare avanti e trovare un uomo che la ami davvero.
> *E tu ne approfitti senza vergogna.
> *I cambiamenti sono i fatti, non le chiacchiere. Si è capito che di farla illudere e perdere altro tempo, a te non interessa, ma almeno abbi l'onestà intellettuale di non prendere tutti per i fondelli con questa panzana del cambiamento.


Vedo che hai già deciso anche per me... mi sembra di rispondere ad una sorda. Ma lol. 

Il cambiamento c'è stato, c'è e ci sarà. Voglio.



Principessa ha detto:


> Fa male sempre, è un dolore inevitabile e ci vuole tempo, ma si supera, certo.
> 
> OcchiVerdi ha tutto il diritto di desiderare che sua figlia non soffra mai e rimanere *per sempre in quella casa*.
> Ma a quel punto non si deve permettere di illudere nessuna.



e direi è casa mia!

ma tu devi aver incontrato solo mezzi uomini nella tua vita. Illudere?? ma chi ha mai detto che le darò false illusioni??  Le dirò la verità. Come ho sempre ho fatto. Prima non la vedevo nemmeno io. E lei, che mi conosce, saprà che è vero perchè sa che io non illudo nessuno. Non l'ho mai fatto e mai lo farò.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che ti invidio? Io non riuscirei mai a disinteressarmi di chi possa esser stato a fare una cosa del genere. Non dico che non ci dormirei di notte. Però sentirei un senso di fastidio. Invece fai bene tu.


Quoto


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> saprà tutto. L'unica cosa che le ho sempre nascosto sono i miei sentimenti. Ma li nascondevo anche a me.


Sti sentimenti non sono così importanti se non vengono dimostrati con le cose concrete. 
 
Ma molte donne si accontentano del suono delle parole "ti amo".
Diglielo tutti i momenti, così non si accorge che avrà una vita normale di coppia adulta tra almeno un decennio.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Te la trasmette perchè esiste. Palpabile. Martella nel mio petto. Angoscia di averci voluto troppo tempo ed angoscia di averla persa. Angoscia di far del male a mia figlia. Angoscia di non riuscire a dimenticarla... angoscia di non renderla felice senza di me.
> 
> Perchè io al massimo posso fare l'impossibile per farlo. Ma posso solo sperare che lo facciano altri.



Non so se ho capito. Ti sei arreso?

Sei cosi sicura che tua figlia non potrebbe essere serena anche con 'due mamme', i bambini sono molto intelligenti, l'importante è amarli molto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sti sentimenti non sono così importanti se non vengono dimostrati con le cose concrete.
> 
> Ma molte donne si accontentano del suono delle parole "ti amo".
> Diglielo tutti i momenti, così non si accorge che avrà una vita normale di coppia adulta tra almeno un decennio.



ma se ho appena scritto che lei era sicura che io la amavo pur dicendo il contrario vorra dire che lo dimostravo???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito. Ti sei arreso?
> 
> Sei cosi sicura che tua figlia non potrebbe essere serena anche con 'due mamme', i bambini sono molto intelligenti, l'importante è amarli molto.


L'amo moltissimo. Mia mamma stessa dice che non sono un papà. Sono un mammo. Ed ha ragione. 

Io e la mia ex parliamo mentre scrivo qua. Ci scriviamo. C'eravamo detti di non farlo ma non resistiamo. Ne io ne lei. Si evolve ad ogni messaggio. Si evolve come speravo non andasse. 

Come ho già ribadito la lascerò andare se dovesse essere quello che vuole. Poi me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vedo che hai già deciso anche per me... mi sembra di rispondere ad una sorda. Ma lol.
> 
> Il cambiamento c'è stato, c'è e ci sarà. Voglio.
> 
> ...


Tu sei sordo verso di lei. Sei sordo verso i suoi sogni. Verso la sua felicità. 
Ascolti solo quello che ti piace e ti fa comodo, cioè la sua dipendenza dal dolore che le dai e la sua confusione.
E la illudi perché le prospetti una convivenza molto futura che secondo me non ci sarà mai o ci sarà troppo tardi, quando lei avrà perso anni a fare la fidanzata e a invidiare la vita delle altre. 

Non devi ripetere a macchinetta che sei cambiato, senza fatti sono solo altre cazzate.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'amo moltissimo. Mia mamma stessa dice che non sono un papà. Sono un mammo. Ed ha ragione.
> 
> Io e la mia ex parliamo mentre scrivo qua. Ci scriviamo. C'eravamo detti di non farlo ma non resistiamo. Ne io ne lei. Si evolve ad ogni messaggio. Si evolve come speravo non andasse.
> 
> Come ho già ribadito la lascerò andare se dovesse essere quello che vuole. Poi me ne farò una ragione.



Praticamente pensi di non poter stare un solo giorno lontano da tua figlia?

Quindi non hai scelta?


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma se ho appena scritto che lei era sicura che io la amavo pur dicendo il contrario vorra dire che lo dimostravo???


Non come voleva lei, sennò non scappava. Ti pare? 

Non basta amare una persona se non la sai rendere felice.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu sei sordo verso di lei. Sei sordo verso i suoi sogni. Verso la sua felicità.
> Ascolti solo quello che ti piace e ti fa comodo, cioè la sua dipendenza dal dolore che le dai e la sua confusione.
> E la illudi perché le prospetti una convivenza molto futura che secondo me non ci sarà mai o ci sarà troppo tardi, quando lei avrà perso anni a fare la fidanzata e a invidiare la vita delle altre.
> 
> Non devi ripetere a macchinetta che sei cambiato, senza fatti sono solo altre cazzate.


Ancora?

Principessa non ti risponderà più perchè tanto non ascolti. Ma ti ringrazio perchè più tu remi contro più io mi convinco che sto facendo bene. Si perchè quello che tu dici che io non potrò mai darle lo avrà da me. Se lo vorrà.

grazie. davvero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> saprà tutto. L'unica cosa che le ho sempre nascosto sono i miei sentimenti. Ma li nascondevo anche a me.


no, no, prima di tutto lo devi sapere TU. Se lei si è allontanata perché era troppo frustrante per lei una storia bloccata a metà, se anche riconoscendo per la prima volte che la ami non sei comunque diposto a sbloccarla nella pratica, non è giusto ridarle speranze. Dire: "a piccoli passi" è una frase che capisco, ma devi sapere TU che vuol dire prima di contattarla. Perché se per te i passetti sono decenni, dicevo, sai a punto e a capo. Anzi, sapendo (lei) che la ami, sarà ancora più dura (per lei) capire e accettare il vicolo cieco. Poche chiacchere, Occhi, sai cosa voglio dire.

Edit: o sei disposto, con tempi tuoi ma non millenari, a dare altra forma alla tua vecchia famiglia per far spazio alla nuova che crei, o stiamo parlando di niente. Un amore che non diventa fatto è solo un dissanguare, per lei.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Praticamente pensi di non poter stare un solo giorno lontano da tua figlia?
> 
> Quindi non hai scelta?


esagerata! ..... un giorno si... anche una settimana. Poi esistono i telefoni, Skype e tanto altro ancora..


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu sei sordo verso di lei. Sei sordo verso i suoi sogni. Verso la sua felicità.
> Ascolti solo quello che ti piace e ti fa comodo, cioè la sua dipendenza dal dolore che le dai e la sua confusione.
> E la illudi perché le prospetti una convivenza molto futura che secondo me non ci sarà mai o ci sarà troppo tardi, quando lei avrà perso anni a fare la fidanzata e a invidiare la vita delle altre.
> 
> Non devi ripetere a macchinetta che sei cambiato, senza fatti sono solo altre cazzate.



lei non è una ragazzina, sapeva dall'inizio che occhiverdi non sarebbe andato oltre un certo limite, lo ha accettato sperando che lui cambiasse. cosi non è stato. 

stanno pensando di riprovarci, ma la posizione di Occhi non è cambiata, se non in parte. ora va bene qualunque critica, ma anche lei dovrebbe avere la forza di dire no se le sue aspettative non corrispondono a quelle di Occhi. ci può essere tutto l'amore del mondo ma ad un certo punto devi fare una scelta e decidere se per te è più importante avere un figlio o stare con l'uomo che ami accettando le sue scelte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esagerata! ..... un giorno si... anche una settimana. Poi esistono i telefoni, Skype e tanto altro ancora..


leggi l'edit


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esagerata! ..... un giorno si... anche una settimana. Poi esistono i telefoni, Skype e tanto altro ancora..



Allora cosa ti frena?

Vista l'apertura mentale della tua ex-moglie potreste cercare casa vicinissimo alla bimba.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, prima di tutto lo devi sapere TU. Se lei si è allontanata perché era troppo frustrante per lei una storia bloccata a metà, se anche riconoscendo per la prima volte che la ami non sei comunque diposto a sbloccarla nella pratica, non è giusto ridarle speranze. Dire: "a piccoli passi" è una frase che capisco, ma devi sapere TU che vuol dire prima di contattarla. Perché se per te i passetti sono decenni, dicevo, sai a punto e a capo. Anzi, sapendo (lei) che la ami, sarà ancora più dura (per lei) capire e accettare il vicolo cieco. Poche chiacchere, Occhi, sai cosa voglio dire.


Decenni no. Sicuro. Non esageriamo. Non le darò speranze superiori a quello che potrò fare.  Prometto. Non è proprio da me.

Ma credo di averlo scritto almeno 1000 volte.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma se ho appena scritto che lei era sicura che io la amavo pur dicendo il contrario vorra dire che lo dimostravo???


Occhi, calmati che ti viene uno scìopone.
Senti: io capisco quello che fai per tua figlia.
Però... considera anche che fino ad ora siete stati, tu e sua madre, BRAVISSIMI.
e che continuerete ad esserlo.
E che nessun figlio vorrebbe un giorno sapere che un suo genitore ha rinunciato alla felicità per la paura di non fare il massimo per lui.
I figli chiedono solo di essere amati.
E tua figlia, NE SONO CERTA, non sentirà mai di non essere amata da te.
:smile:
... oddio... qualche capriccetto se cambiano alcune abitudini in casa potrebbe capitare... ma capitano anche quando arriva un fratellino o una sorellina, per dire.
Le cose nella vita cambiano, e presto cambierà anche lei, i figli purtroppo o per fortuna crescono e smettono di considerare i genitori il loro universo. 
Ma non smettono mai di contare sul nostro amore, per fortuna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lei non è una ragazzina, sapeva dall'inizio che occhiverdi non sarebbe andato oltre un certo limite, lo ha accettato sperando che lui cambiasse. cosi non è stato.
> 
> stanno pensando di riprovarci, ma la posizione di Occhi non è cambiata, se non in parte. ora va bene qualunque critica, ma anche lei dovrebbe avere la forza di dire no se le sue aspettative non corrispondono a quelle di Occhi. ci può essere tutto l'amore del mondo ma ad un certo punto devi fare una scelta e decidere se per te è più importante avere un figlio o stare con l'uomo che ami accettando le sue scelte.


non credo la chiave sia il figlio. Credo sia avere spazio per "una nuova famiglia", che sia composta solo da due persone o più si vedrà. Se lui non riconsidera la forma della vecchia famiglia, non c' spazio per una nuova, se non i ritagli.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi, calmati che ti viene uno scìopone.
> Senti: io capisco quello che fai per tua figlia.
> Però... considera anche che fino ad ora siete stati, tu e sua madre, BRAVISSIMI.
> e che continuerete ad esserlo.
> ...


scipione? quale dei due?


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi, calmati che ti viene uno scìopone.
> Senti: io capisco quello che fai per tua figlia.
> Però... considera anche che fino ad ora siete stati, tu e sua madre, BRAVISSIMI.
> e che continuerete ad esserlo.
> ...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scipione? quale dei due?


scìopone, non scipione


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non credo la chiave sia il figlio. Credo sia avere spazio per "una nuova famiglia", che sia composta solo da due persone o più si vedrà. Se lui non riconsidera la forma della vecchia famiglia, non c' spazio per una nuova, se non i ritagli.


io però in questo apprezzo e ho sempre apprezzato la fermezza di Occhi, da quando ha messo piede qui dentro ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai diviso la famiglia della figlia (almeno finchè non fosse abbastanza grande), e nel tempo continua ad avere questa idea. perchè costringerlo a fare qualcosa che per lui ADESSO è un passo troppo grande.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> leggi l'edit


La risposta è SI. Ma pensavo di averlo già scritto. Forse mi sono spiegato male, Con i tempi debiti e l'aiuto di tutte le persone coinvolte. 

E ribadisco... non fosse sufficiente. La lascerò andare. 
Ma questo sembra non leggerlo nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scìopone, non scipione


...che poi l'accento andava sulla o... vabbè


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhi, calmati che ti viene uno scìopone.
> Senti: io capisco quello che fai per tua figlia.
> Però... considera anche che fino ad ora siete stati, tu e sua madre, BRAVISSIMI.
> e che continuerete ad esserlo.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te. Posso essere spaventato?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scìopone, non scipione


oops


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io però in questo apprezzo e ho sempre apprezzato la fermezza di Occhi, da quando ha messo piede qui dentro ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai diviso la famiglia della figlia (almeno finchè non fosse abbastanza grande), e nel tempo continua ad avere questa idea. perchè costringerlo a fare qualcosa che per lui ADESSO è un passo troppo grande.


è scelta legittima, ma se così è, secondo me, non dovrebbe cercare di recuperare la storia con lei. Per lei sarebbe solo un dissanguare, ritrovarsi di nuovo allo stesso punto, non credi? Oddio, alla fine è lei che sceglierà, ma bene benissimo non sta. Io non sarei super salda dopo due cancri, probabilmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Posso essere spaventato?


del fatto specifico che sei d'accordo con me?
... se tu non fossi spaventato saresti un incosciente:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...che poi l'accento andava sulla o... vabbè


anche secondo me! (ma non sono emiliana), ma mi pare tu l'avessi scritto così. Io non emendo le fonti se non pagata :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche secondo me! (ma non sono emiliana), ma mi pare tu l'avessi scritto così. Io non emendo le fonti se non pagata :mrgreen:


...infatti ho sbagliato io, speriamo non passi Lothar...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io però in questo apprezzo e ho sempre apprezzato la fermezza di Occhi, da quando ha messo piede qui dentro ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai diviso la famiglia della figlia (almeno finchè non fosse abbastanza grande), e nel tempo continua ad avere questa idea. perchè costringerlo a fare qualcosa che per lui ADESSO è un passo troppo grande.


Sono certezze che si stanno crepando. Una faticaccia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...infatti ho sbagliato io, speriamo non passi Lothar...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> del fatto specifico che sei d'accordo con me?
> ... se tu non fossi spaventato saresti un incosciente:smile:



e non lo sono. Per fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E allora come fai a definire me innaturale? Ti rendi conto che è un termine esagerato oltre che molto, molto bigotto?
> Come se tutto ciò che fosse naturale, fosse giusto.
> La medicina è innaturale. La benzina è innaturale. La corrente elettrica è innaturale.
> Se fosse per madre natura, io sarei morta poco dopo la nascita, visto che sono nata settimina.
> ...


Questo è quello che intendo quando dico che sei schiacciato sul presente.
Altri direbbero immaturità.
Io non lo direi mai perché è naturale essere immaturi da giovani e a volte è anche naturale pensarsi immutabili raggiunta una certa età. Invece, per fortuna, si continua a maturare, capire, capirsi, rielaborare tutta la vita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La risposta è SI. Ma pensavo di averlo già scritto. Forse mi sono spiegato male, Con i tempi debiti e l'aiuto di tutte le persone coinvolte.
> 
> E ribadisco... non fosse sufficiente. La lascerò andare.
> Ma questo sembra non leggerlo nessuno.


ma io ci credo nella tua onestà, Occhi, l'ho detto già. Ti esortavo solo a non mollare la via della forza :yoga:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è scelta legittima, ma se così è, secondo me, non dovrebbe cercare di recuperare la storia con lei. Per lei sarebbe solo un dissanguare, ritrovarsi di nuovo allo stesso punto, non credi? Oddio, alla fine è lei che sceglierà, ma bene benissimo non sta. Io non sarei super salda dopo due cancri, probabilmente.



si ma lei non mi pare incapace di intendere e di volere, se non le sta bene può anche dire di no. non credo che le responsabilità siano solo di Occhi


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono certezze che si stanno crepando. Una faticaccia.


ho letto che si stanno crepando, per questo ti dico di essere cauto. perchè anche te non devi fare "scelte" che non senti tue per poi magari pentirtene


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> 
> 
> mi permetto di fare un'osservazione.
> ...


Come sempre, fai venere un aspetto diverso della questione.
E' facile pericolo. Non so se sia di Danny, però è un pericolo.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Manca in davanti a capace.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Incapace.



grazie


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Il problema sono le promesse. Se Occhiverdi per non perderla le fa credere quello che prima negava e lei è innamorata, ci casca.

Non mi sono mai trovata in situazioni del genere, quindi fatico a capirla, lei però ha diritto alla sincerità, spero lui lo sia totalmente, senza inutili dilazioni e rateizzazioni, ha già dato.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ancora no. Tutto sono tranne che ingordo. E l'assurdo è che continui sulla tua strada anche quando gente che mi conosce di persona e chi mi sta aiutando a capire ti ha già detto che non è così.
> 
> Voglio che sia felice anche senza di me. Ma non voglio nemmeno negarle di essere felice con me.
> Non sono così narcisista da decidere per gli altri. Al massimo posso dargli gli spunti per decidere. Ascoltando il mio cuore ed i miei sentimenti.
> ...


Per me sei un uomo molto responsabile in tutte le tue relazioni.
Pure troppo :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io ci credo nella tua onestà, Occhi, l'ho detto già. Ti esortavo solo a non mollare la via della forza :yoga:


Sono master Sith. E nemmeno per finta, o meglio, per finta ma davvero. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono master Sith. E nemmeno per finta, o meglio, per finta ma davvero. :rotfl:


:up::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ancora?
> 
> Principessa non ti risponderà più perchè tanto non ascolti. Ma ti ringrazio perchè più tu remi contro più io mi convinco che sto facendo bene. Si perchè quello che tu dici che io non potrò mai darle lo avrà da me. Se lo vorrà.
> 
> grazie. davvero.


Quando?
Ma ti rendi conto che ti contraddici da solo?
Qualche post fa scrivi che non vuoi far soffrire tua figlia e forse ci vorranno anni e ora dici che vuoi darle tutto? 
Ma fai pace con il cervello. E soprattutto non trascinare in basso una povera donna che già ha sofferto abbastanza nella vita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema sono le promesse. Se Occhiverdi per non perderla le fa credere quello che prima negava e lei è innamorata, ci casca.
> 
> Non mi sono mai trovata in situazioni del genere, quindi fatico a capirla, lei però ha diritto alla sincerità, spero lui lo sia totalmente, senza inutili dilazioni e rateizzazioni, ha già dato.


Lei è innamorata. E pure io. Prima negavo di amarla. Chiusura mia dovuta a paletti messi su tanti anni fa. Avrei preferito non fosse andata così. 
Prima non le lasciavo spiraglio di movimento. E nemmeno di speranza. Certo dormiva a casa mia, ogni tanto, andavamo via insieme, ogni tanto, stavamo insieme più che potevamo. Sempre. Una coppia vera. Cenavo con lei e sua madre etc etc etc.
Poi c'era la mia famiglia. Una parte importante che tra lavoro ed impegni musicali mi lasciava un po' di spazio. Non quanto avrei voluto. Ho fatto i miracoli per stare con lei. Davvero.
All'inizio lei non voleva nemmeno vedere mia figlia, nemmeno sentirne parlare. Poi l'ha incontrata per caso. 
Ora stavo organizzando un week end in tre. Ma lei mi ha anticipato... lasciandomi. 

Non le farò credere niente di più della verità, dei miei sentimenti e delle possibilità che prima nemmeno vagliavo. 

Bastasse o no.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che intendo quando dico che sei schiacciato sul presente.
> Altri direbbero immaturità.
> Io non lo direi mai perché è naturale essere immaturi da giovani e a volte è anche naturale pensarsi immutabili raggiunta una certa età. Invece, per fortuna, si continua a maturare, capire, capirsi, rielaborare tutta la vita.


Come fai a dire che sono schiacciata sul presente quando mi trovo meglio con quelli più grandi, di solito, proprio perché non sono mai stata una che vive alla giornata? 
Indubbiamente tra qualche anno cambierò. Non è detto che starò sempre con Elio. O forse si. 
Ma non finirà per la differenza di età e trovo ridicolo che qualcuno ancora definisca questi legami innaturali. 
Questo linguaggio, lo stesso usato per far sentire a disagio le persone omosessuali, non dovrebbe appartenere a nessuno.
Ogni storia è diversa dall'altra e se proprio deve esserci un metro di giudizio, dovrebbe essere basato sull' equilibrio, la felicità e la completezza della coppia. Gli stati d'animo. 
Non solo dai dati oggettivi.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lei è innamorata. E pure io. Prima negavo di amarla. Chiusura mia dovuta a paletti messi su tanti anni fa. Avrei preferito non fosse andata così.
> Prima non le lasciavo spiraglio di movimento. E nemmeno di speranza. Certo dormiva a casa mia, ogni tanto, andavamo via insieme, ogni tanto, stavamo insieme più che potevamo. Sempre. Una coppia vera. Cenavo con lei e sua madre etc etc etc.
> Poi c'era la mia famiglia. Una parte importante che tra lavoro ed impegni musicali mi lasciava un po' di spazio. Non quanto avrei voluto. Ho fatto i miracoli per stare con lei. Davvero.
> All'inizio lei non voleva nemmeno vedere mia figlia, *nemmeno sentirne parlare.* Poi l'ha incontrata per caso.
> ...



Questo non lo capisco, non lo ammetto. E' una parte importante della tua vita, che senso ha NON volerne sentire parlare?

Lo capirei se tu fossi sposato ma essendo separato in casa, tua figlia deve entrare di diritto in tutti i tuoi discorsi se lo ritieni.

Secondo te cosa prova verso tua figlia?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisco, non lo ammetto. E' una parte importante della tua vita, che senso ha NON volerne sentire parlare?
> 
> Lo capirei se tu fossi sposato ma essendo separato in casa, tua figlia deve entrare di diritto in tutti i tuoi discorsi se lo ritieni.
> 
> Secondo te cosa prova verso tua figlia?


mi hai preceduta di un attimo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisco, non lo ammetto. E' una parte importante della tua vita, che senso ha NON volerne sentire parlare?
> 
> Lo capirei se tu fossi sposato ma essendo separato in casa, tua figlia deve entrare di diritto in tutti i tuoi discorsi se lo ritieni.
> 
> Secondo te cosa prova verso tua figlia?


Ne abbiamo parlato spesso. Capitava che le raccontavo di mia figlia e lei a mala pena sopportava. Gli ultimi periodi scoppiava in lacrime. Non lo capivo perchè era una parte di me ed io volevo farla partecipe della mia vita. In tutto. Anche quando non potevamo stare insieme.

Ho pensato che avrebbe preferito non fosse mai nata ma lei ha sempre detto di no. Che mi si leggeva in faccia quanto l'amavo la mia piccolina e che era felice per me. 

ora penso, più che altro, che sia stata gelosa della madre. Una volta mi disse "lei ha tutto quello che vorrei io!".


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che sono schiacciata sul presente quando mi trovo meglio con quelli più grandi, di solito, proprio perché non sono mai stata una che vive alla giornata?
> Indubbiamente tra qualche anno cambierò. Non è detto che starò sempre con Elio. O forse si.
> Ma non finirà per la differenza di età e trovo *ridicolo che qualcuno ancora definisca questi legami innaturali*.
> Questo linguaggio, lo stesso usato per far sentire a disagio le persone omosessuali, non dovrebbe appartenere a nessuno.
> ...


scusa, ma a parte che si continua così in un infinito OT che OcchiVerdi è pure troppo paziente, ma dopo un po' stufa. A parte questo, che è importante, trova tu i posts nei quali si è definito innaturale questa cosa. Trova proprio l'espressione innaturale (non la tua rilettura come ti pare, eh), perché non mi pare di averla letta. Poi, al limite, se ne parla. Al limite.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisco, non lo ammetto. E' una parte importante della tua vita, che senso ha NON volerne sentire parlare?
> 
> Lo capirei se tu fossi sposato ma essendo separato in casa, tua figlia deve entrare di diritto in tutti i tuoi discorsi se lo ritieni.
> 
> Secondo te cosa prova verso tua figlia?


In fondo ha ragione. 
Hanno deciso di non avere figli, lei non proprio convinta, ma vabbè...
Perché lei dovrebbe avere rapporti con la bimba di lui e di un'altra donna? 
Se non le piacciono i bambini, è giusto così. 
Non è che può diventare la mammina perfetta a comando.
Al massimo per far piacere a lui, potrebbe essere un'amica di papà che la bimba vede ogni tanto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando?
> Ma ti rendi conto che ti contraddici da solo?
> Qualche post fa scrivi che non vuoi far soffrire tua figlia e forse ci vorranno anni e ora dici che vuoi darle tutto?
> Ma fai pace con il cervello. E soprattutto non trascinare in basso una povera donna che già ha sofferto abbastanza nella vita.


mi rimangio.. ti rispondo....

Avrà = futuro! 

Ed io che pensavo che gli italiani avessero problemi solo con il condizionale ed il congiuntivo. Impara a leggere.



Principessa ha detto:


> In fondo ha ragione.
> Hanno deciso di non avere figli, lei non proprio convinta, ma vabbè...
> Perché lei dovrebbe avere rapporti con la bimba di lui e di un'altra donna?
> *Se non le piacciono i bambini, è giusto così.
> ...


passo e chiudo


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma a parte che si continua così in un infinito OT che OcchiVerdi è pure troppo paziente, ma dopo un po' stufa. A parte questo, che è importante, trova tu i posts nei quali si è definito innaturale questa cosa. Trova proprio l'espressione innaturale (non la tua rilettura come ti pare, eh), perché non mi pare di averla letta. Poi, al limite, se ne parla. Al limite.


Torna indietro, se vuoi. Nessuno ti ha obbligato a rispondere e intervenire, visto che ho risposto a Brunetta. 
 Io non ho interpretato nulla. So leggere e ho buona memoria.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Torna indietro, se vuoi. Nessuno ti ha obbligato a rispondere e intervenire, visto che ho risposto a Brunetta.
> Io non ho interpretato nulla. So leggere e ho buona memoria.


ma pigra, pare. Nessuno nemmeno ha obbligato te a effonderti in ongi 3D pensando che tutto riguardi il tuo modo di percepire la vita, i figli, le famiglie, l'amore and so on...però lo fai. Dunque...

siccome a me pare di non everne proprio letto, di questa espressione, ti chiedevo di mostrarmi dove.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato spesso. Capitava che le raccontavo di mia figlia e lei a mala pena sopportava. Gli ultimi periodi scoppiava in lacrime. Non lo capivo perchè era una parte di me ed io volevo farla partecipe della mia vita. In tutto. Anche quando non potevamo stare insieme.
> 
> Ho pensato che avrebbe preferito non fosse mai nata ma lei ha sempre detto di no. Che mi si leggeva in faccia quanto l'amavo la mia piccolina e che era felice per me.
> 
> ora penso, più che altro, che sia stata gelosa della madre. Una volta mi disse "lei ha tutto quello che vorrei io!".



Io queste donne gelose della moglie NON le capirò mai.
La tua ex moglie non aveva tutto, visto che siete solo coinquilini.

E' ovvio che se qualcuno ci interessa ci piacerebbe fosse libero e solo 'nostro', ma allora non ti metti in certe situazioni se non sai accettarle.

Anche perchè nel caso finiste a convivere, devi essere sicurissimo, sia affettuosa e premurosa verso tua figlia,sincera soprattutto,  le premesse non si vedono. Avrei paura, ecco questo mi frenerebbe  più di tutte le altre difficoltà.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Come fai a dire* che sono schiacciata sul presente quando mi trovo meglio con quelli più grandi, di solito, proprio perché *non sono mai stata una che vive alla giornata*?
> Indubbiamente tra qualche anno cambierò. Non è detto che starò sempre con Elio. O forse si.
> Ma non finirà per la differenza di età e trovo ridicolo che qualcuno ancora definisca questi legami innaturali.
> Questo linguaggio, lo stesso usato per far sentire a disagio le persone omosessuali, non dovrebbe appartenere a nessuno.
> ...


L'ho detto perché sei convinta di essere perfettamente consapevole di tutto e non pensi di evolvere. Cosa che è ben altra dal mettere i conto cambiamenti esterni.
Scrivi che non hai mai vissuto alla giornata ma ho letto una tua discussione in merito dove difendevi questa affermazione.

Ho quotato un post di AB con "Shhhhh non si può dire" proprio perché penso che le ragioni delle nostre scelte siano ccomplesse più di quel che siamo disposti ad analizzare e che finché si sta più o meno bene si voglia rimanere come si sta (pure con lo psicopatico :carneval
Comincio a sospettare che ti diverta il gusto della polemica. La chiudo qui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io queste donne gelose della moglie NON le capirò mai.
> La tua ex moglie non aveva tutto, visto che siete solo coinquilini.
> 
> E' ovvio che se qualcuno ci interessa ci piacerebbe fosse libero e solo 'nostro', ma allora non ti metti in certe situazioni se non sai accettarle.
> ...


io invece credo che questa gelosia sia motivata dalla sofferenza di ritenere di essere, con/per la persona che si ama, una parte 'minoritaria', non mi sembra una gelosia cattiva. Certo che ferisce OcchiVerdi, certo, ma credo di capirla. Nel poco tempo 'loro', lui le parla dell' "altra famiglia', del 'vero amore'... Insomma, lei è/era in una situazione di minorità (vera o presunta) e precarietà, non è dfficile trovare ragioni nel suo sentire. Non ne penso benissimo, eh, dico solo che ci può stare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

Forse dico una cazzata. Ma la bimba di Occhi credo che abbia la sensazione di avere una famiglia, e non due genitori che vivono insieme da amici.
Conoscere l'altra se poi mamma e papà restano sotto lo stesso tetto ha senso?
Anche io al posto dell'altra non vorrei conoscerla. O meglio non vorrei che sapesse di me e del padre perchè a quel punto avrebbe senso che Occhiverdi uscisse da casa.
Poi ovvio che se parliamo di farle conoscere un'amica sono d'accordo
Ultimamente mi sa che sno troppo concentrata sul discorso figli


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse dico una cazzata. *Ma la bimba di Occhi credo che abbia la sensazione di avere una famiglia, e non due genitori che vivono insieme da amici.*
> Conoscere l'altra se poi mamma e papà restano sotto lo stesso tetto ha senso?
> Anche io al posto dell'altra non vorrei conoscerla. O meglio non vorrei che sapesse di me e del padre perchè a quel punto avrebbe senso che Occhiverdi uscisse da casa.
> Poi ovvio che se parliamo di farle conoscere un'amica sono d'accordo
> Ultimamente mi sa che sno troppo concentrata sul discorso figli


Da come la racconta lui io anche ho la stessa sensazione, molto positiva


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io queste donne gelose della moglie NON le capirò mai.
> La tua ex moglie non aveva tutto, visto che siete solo coinquilini.
> 
> E' ovvio che se qualcuno ci interessa ci piacerebbe fosse libero e solo 'nostro', ma allora non ti metti in certe situazioni se non sai accettarle.
> ...


Quando l'ha incontrata per caso è stata dolcissima. Adora i bambini. Ed è una persona molto dolce.

Credo fosse un rifiuto per proteggersi e non credo sia il problema.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi rimangio.. ti rispondo....
> 
> Avrà = futuro!
> 
> ...



Tu non sai leggere. 

Perché non rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto?

Quando? Rispondi a questo. Quando potrai darle la convivenza che lei vuole?

Lo capisci che se non ti separi per tua figlia, non avrai mai il coraggio di farlo perché lei soffrirà comunque? Anzi, quando sarà adolescente, sarà pure peggio. 
Aspetti che avrà 18 anni? La tua ex ne avrà... 49.
Lo capisci che tra il niente e il futuro incerto che le offri ora non c'è alcuna differenza? 

Lo capisci che una donna di 38 anni merita molto molto di più?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse dico una cazzata. Ma la bimba di Occhi credo che abbia la sensazione di avere una famiglia, e non due genitori che vivono insieme da amici.
> Conoscere l'altra se poi mamma e papà restano sotto lo stesso tetto ha senso?
> Anche io al posto dell'altra non vorrei conoscerla. O meglio non vorrei che sapesse di me e del padre perchè a quel punto avrebbe senso che Occhiverdi uscisse da casa.
> Poi ovvio che se parliamo di farle conoscere un'amica sono d'accordo
> Ultimamente mi sa che sno troppo concentrata sul discorso figli


Oh ma volete proprio tutti buttarmi fuori da casa mia eh!! 

Mia figlia sa che mamma e papà hanno dei findanzati. 
Per la cronaca ha "permesso" a me di averne 10 ed alla mamma 5. 
Adesso, per favore, non partite per la tangente con discorsi assurdi. E' un gioco che facciamo qualche volta in casa. in modo gogliardico e senza farle discorsi seri dovuto dal fatto che lei a 6 anni ha 5 "fidanzatini". Ha già capito tutto! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quando l'ha incontrata per caso è stata dolcissima. Adora i bambini. Ed è una persona molto dolce.
> 
> *Credo fosse un rifiuto per proteggersi *e non credo sia il problema.


E magari anche per proteggere lei 



Tifo per voi, si nota vero?:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non sai leggere.
> 
> Perché non rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto?
> 
> ...


si si merita me.  tiè!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E magari anche per proteggere lei
> 
> 
> 
> Tifo per voi, si nota vero?:smile:


si. Ma non mi sto facendo false speranze. Andrà come deve andare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Oh ma volete proprio tutti buttarmi fuori da casa mia eh*!!
> 
> Mia figlia sa che mamma e papà hanno dei findanzati.
> Per la cronaca ha "permesso" a me di averne 10 ed alla mamma 5.
> Adesso, per favore, non partite per la tangente con discorsi assurdi. E' un gioco che facciamo qualche volta in casa. in modo gogliardico e senza farle discorsi seri dovuto dal fatto che lei a 6 anni ha 5 "fidanzatini". Ha già capito tutto! :rotfl:


Ma proprio per niente
Io tifo perchè la tua fidanzata capisca e che tu prosegua a fare quello che ritieni il meglio per tua figlia
Mi è sempre piaciuto molto il tuo modo di pensare e agiro. Ti ammiro molto


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pigra, pare. Nessuno nemmeno ha obbligato te a effonderti in ongi 3D pensando che tutto riguardi il tuo modo di percepire la vita, i figli, le famiglie, l'amore and so on...però lo fai. Dunque...
> 
> siccome a me pare di non everne proprio letto, di questa espressione, ti chiedevo di mostrarmi dove.


Non mi va di sprecare fatica, con un piccolo impegno la troverai, l'espressione innaturale.
Di solito io rispondo a chi mi rompe i coglioni, raramente faccio polemica. 
Sono stata giudicata in modo superficiale per la mia relazione ed è giustissimo che io abbia risposto. Come è giusto che risponda a Brunetta che continua a dire cose di me che non stanno ne in cielo, ne in terra.
La tua intromissione ora non la capisco tanto. Che vuoi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio per niente
> Io tifo perchè la tua fidanzata capisca e che tu prosegua a fare quello che ritieni il meglio per tua figlia
> Mi è sempre piaciuto molto il tuo modo di pensare e agiro. Ti ammiro molto


No ma perchè è proprio mia. Solo mia. La casa.  Sono 22 anni di sacrifici..... mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si si merita me.  tiè!


Comodo non rispondere, vero? 
Forse se te lo ripeto, lo recepisci. 

Quando andrete a convivere?


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quando l'ha incontrata per caso è stata dolcissima. Adora i bambini. Ed è una persona molto dolce.
> 
> Credo fosse un rifiuto per proteggersi e non credo sia il problema.



Te lo auguro e ci spero, per tua figlia.

Continio a trovare strano il suo Non volerne sentire parlare. Sarò strana io.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quando l'ha incontrata per caso è stata dolcissima. Adora i bambini. Ed è una persona molto dolce.
> 
> Credo fosse un rifiuto per proteggersi e non credo sia il problema.


Adora i bambini e non ne vuole di suoi? 
Strano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato spesso. Capitava che le raccontavo di mia figlia e lei a mala pena sopportava. Gli ultimi periodi scoppiava in lacrime. Non lo capivo perchè era una parte di me ed io volevo farla partecipe della mia vita. In tutto. Anche quando non potevamo stare insieme.
> 
> Ho pensato che avrebbe preferito non fosse mai nata ma lei ha sempre detto di no. Che mi si leggeva in faccia quanto l'amavo la mia piccolina e che era felice per me.
> 
> ora penso, più che altro, che sia stata gelosa della madre. Una volta mi disse "lei ha tutto quello che vorrei io!".


secondo me lei piangeva perchè tua figlia rappresentava il mondo dal quale tu la escludevi. Se adesso apri quella porta, con le dovute cautele e con i tempi adatti, credo sarà molto diverso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me lei piangeva perchè tua figlia rappresentava il mondo dal quale tu la escludevi. Se adesso apri quella porta, con le dovute cautele e con i tempi adatti, credo sarà molto diverso.


esattamente!


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me lei piangeva perchè tua figlia rappresentava il mondo dal quale tu la escludevi. Se adesso apri quella porta, con le dovute cautele e con i tempi adatti, credo sarà molto diverso.


OcchiVerdi dice che hanno deciso di comune accordo che non vogliono figli. Poi ora dice che lei ama i bambini. 

Questo fa pensare che lei scappa perché nella piccola vede tutto quello che lei non ha avuto e non può avere, se resta con OcchiVerdi. 

Una famiglia vera, senza paletti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me lei piangeva perchè tua figlia rappresentava il mondo dal quale tu la escludevi. Se adesso apri quella porta, con le dovute cautele e con i tempi adatti, credo sarà molto diverso.


Ma l'avevo già aperta questa porta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> .....


Guarda. Sono gentile. Non sei più utile in questo topic. Sono annoiato di cercare di spiegarti il perchè delle mie scelte.
Tanto sei un carroarmato che sputa sentenze senza leggere. Ho provato e ragionare con te per aiutarmi a capire ma ragiono meglio con chi legge. Senza offese. Naturalmente.

Ora davvero ... ignorerò i tuoi post. 

 Ti ringrazio del contributo che mi ha ancora di più convinto che sto facendo il meglio che posso. Convinto di poterle dare tanto. Poi lei deciderà se le basta.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No ma perchè è proprio mia. Solo mia. La casa. Sono 22 anni di sacrifici..... mica pizza e fichi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non avevo capito


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Guarda. Sono gentile. Non sei più utile in questo topic. Sono annoiato di cercare di spiegarti il perchè delle mie scelte.
> Tanto sei un carroarmato che sputa sentenze senza leggere. Ho provato e ragionare con te per aiutarmi a capire ma ragiono meglio con chi legge. Senza offese. Naturalmente.
> 
> Ora davvero ... ignorerò i tuoi post.
> ...


E sti cazzi, mica scrivo per essere utile a te ma solo per dire la mia.
Al massimo vorrei essere utile a lei. 
 se solo avesse amiche come me, le si aprirebbe un mondo.
Manifesti bei propositi ma ti contraddici spesso e parlando della tua ex, viene fuori che lei è ancora più confusa e fragile di quello che si poteva credere.
A quanto pare non solo la sola che ritiene che lei potrebbe soffrire ancora... 
Contento tu...


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:vai. Io ci credo.


Io pure










Anche se poi torna fedele e lo rimette sotto chiave


----------



## morfeo78 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo lascio e me ne trovo un altro che mi piace e che vuole bambini come me, a meno che lui non accetti che io lo abbia in altri modi e di non essere il padre biologico ma "adottivo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le tue parole mi fanno venire i brividi pure a me.... 

Anche io desidero avere un figlio e formare una famiglia. 
Sicuramente se si presentera la situazione ed occasione giusta faccio questo passo perche amo la mia compagna e sono sicuro di lei e non perche la vedo come un'ottima "incubatrice". 
Se si presentassero problemi e il desiderio è forte per entrambi sono aperto ad altre strade come l'adozione in extremis. Sicuramente non la lascerei xche ha dei problemi ad avere un figlio. (Discorso diverso se non ne vuole)
A questo punto mi sorge un dubbio sugli altri modi che useresti.... perche se una mi rispondesse con metodi "naturali" la lascereiall'istante


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Le tue parole mi fanno venire i brividi pure a me....
> 
> Anche io desidero avere un figlio e formare una famiglia.
> Sicuramente se si presentera la situazione ed occasione giusta faccio questo passo perche amo la mia compagna e sono sicuro di lei e non perche la vedo come un'ottima "incubatrice".
> ...


Attenzione, io non ho mai detto che se avesse dei problemi fisici a procreare lo lascerei. 
Troveremo una soluzione, ci mancherebbe. 

Lo lascerei se lui non volesse più un bambino.

Perché i brividi? Ti sembra un desiderio così anomalo? Tante coppie si dividono perché uno li vuole e l'altra persona no. 
Anzi, questo è un motivo importante, a volte basta molto meno per lasciarsi. 
È la vita.
Certi compromessi non sempre si possono fare.

Il problema non si pone comunque, perché lui vuole figli esattamente come li voglio io e non penso proprio cambierà idea.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attenzione, io non ho mai detto che se avesse dei problemi fisici a procreare lo lascerei.
> Troveremo una soluzione, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Lo lascerei se lui non volesse più un bambino.
> ...



Non per essere pignole, ma anche si, tu hai detto se non potesse avere figli lo lascerei
Sul non volerli, cambiando idea, eravamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per essere pignole, ma anche si, tu hai detto se non potesse avere figli lo lascerei
> Sul non volerli, cambiando idea, eravamo tutti d'accordo


Io ho detto che se non puo' averli e non prova con me a trovare altre soluzioni, lo lascio, e' ben diverso 

Quando una donna e' sterile e' un casino, c'e' solo l'adozione.

Quando un uomo e' sterile no.

Comunque con Elio ne abbiamo parlato diverse volte e lui pure vuole provarci fino in fondo, perche' pensa che i figli siano di chi li cresce, non per forza di chi li fa. Come me del resto.
Ovviamente incrociando le dita che problemi non ci siano, che e' sempre meglio.
Se il mio compagno e' perfettamente consapevole, non ha mai cambiato idea ed e' d'accordo con me, non capisco perche' si sta ancora discutendo di cio'.


----------



## morfeo78 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attenzione, io non ho mai detto che se avesse dei problemi fisici a procreare lo lascerei.
> Troveremo una soluzione, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Lo lascerei se lui non volesse più un bambino.
> ...


Ok. allora avevo capito male. Il "non puo avere figli" lo avevo interpretato come un suo eventuale problema fisico. 

Per il resto quoto tutto. E'un elemento troppo importante per non tenerlo in considerazione: quando si hanno grandi progetti da fare insieme, devono essere condivisi ed avere gli stessi sogni altrimenti uno dei due inevitabilmente deve rinunciare al proprio sogno.... ed è un vero peccato! 
Parola di morfeo


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ok. allora avevo capito male. *Il "non puo avere figli" lo avevo interpretato come un suo eventuale problema fisico. *
> 
> Per il resto quoto tutto. E'un elemento troppo importante per non tenerlo in considerazione: quando si hanno grandi progetti da fare insieme, devono essere condivisi ed avere gli stessi sogni altrimenti uno dei due inevitabilmente deve rinunciare al proprio sogno.... ed è un vero peccato!
> Parola di morfeo


Eh ma devo essermi espressa male io, perche' in tanti hanno capito che l'avrei mollato anche per un problema fisico.
Non sono cosi cinica, almeno, non ancora!! 

Il prezzo della rinuncia ai propri sogni piu' grandi per amore, si paga sempre...

Poi nella specie, rinunciare ai figli ma avere un ruolo nella vita dei figli del compagno, e' molto doloroso.

Ti puoi sentire un'eterna "zia", una donna meno meritevole di altre, troppo sbilanciata come cosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorella


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Occhiverdi é bellissimo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Occhiverdi é bellissimo!


alcolizzata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Febbraio 2014)

*Novità*

Ci siamo appena messaggiati. Non andrà da lui ed io mi fido perchè il nostro rapporto è sempre stato basato sulla sincerità. Staremo da soli. Io con una serata live da affrontare e i compiti di mia figlia, lei con se stessa. 

Lunedì ci guardermo negli occhi e ci diremo tutto e per ora silenzio. Comunicazioni interrotte.

Ho ripreso a fumare e questo non va bene.... rismetterò.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci siamo appena messaggiati. Non andrà da lui ed io mi fido perchè il nostro rapporto è sempre stato basato sulla sincerità. Staremo da soli. Io con una serata live da affrontare e i compiti di mia figlia, lei con se stessa.
> 
> Lunedì ci guardermo negli occhi e ci diremo tutto e per ora silenzio. Comunicazioni interrotte.
> 
> Ho ripreso a fumare e questo non va bene.... rismetterò.


Io l'avevo detto che lui contav come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori 
Ricordati: 15 gg


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io l'avevo detto che lui contav come il due di picche con la briscola a fiori
> Ricordati: 15 gg


Beh ma una donna che fa progetti con un altro dopo 13 giorni non è credibile, sono solo ripicche infantili. 
A che pro, non si sa. Ha ceduto troppo presto.
Si ottengono più cose quando si fa sul serio, quando una persona la lasci davvero appesa e non te la fili più. Male che va, è sempre un primo passo per voltare pagina.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh ma una donna che fa progetti con un altro dopo 13 giorni non è credibile, sono solo ripicche infantili.
> A che pro, non si sa. Ha ceduto troppo presto.
> Si ottengono più cose quando si fa sul serio, quando una persona la lasci davvero appesa e non te la fili più. Male che va, è sempre un primo passo per voltare pagina.


Guarda che io e te su questo argomento siamo ai poli opposti
Io spero che lei capisca che lui la ama e che lei lo ama e che trovino un modo per stare insieme.
Il ricatto e il far ingelosire per ottenere qualcosa lo trovo ridicolo. 
Io non credo abbia ceduto ha semplicemte capito cosa stava rischiando di perdere


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che io e te su questo argomento siamo ai poli opposti
> Io spero che lei capisca che lui la ama e che lei lo ama e che trovino un modo per stare insieme.
> Il ricatto e il far ingelosire per ottenere qualcosa lo trovo ridicolo.
> Io non credo abbia ceduto ha semplicemte capito cosa stava rischiando di perdere


verde! La penso allo stessissimo modo.
Il concetto di "si ottengono più cose" spero di non applicarlo mai in questioni umane o, peggio ancora, sentimentali.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> verde! La penso allo stessissimo modo.
> Il concetto di "si ottengono più cose" spero di non applicarlo mai in questioni umane o, peggio ancora, sentimentali.


A me è servito molto comportarmi sperando di ottenere qualcosa, e anche a chi mi sta vicino  A volte è necessario ricordare al proprio partner (effettivo o potenziale che sia) il proprio valore. 
Non è questione di opportunismo, o essere cinici. Solo AMOR proprio.
Chi vive le relazioni umane, seguendo solo i sentimenti verso gli altri (e non considera minimamente quelli che si dovrebbero avere per la propria persona), normalmente rimane con il cerino in mano.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che io e te su questo argomento siamo ai poli opposti
> Io spero che lei capisca che lui la ama e che lei lo ama e che trovino un modo per stare insieme.
> *Il ricatto e il far ingelosire per ottenere qualcosa lo trovo ridicolo. *
> Io non credo abbia ceduto ha semplicemte capito cosa stava rischiando di perdere


Allora, io non credo troveranno un modo per stare insieme finchè non cambiano DAVVERO le condizioni, perchè lei si è mostrata infelice per fatti concreti che mancavano. 
OcchiVerdi ha detto più volte che lei sapeva di essere amata da lui, nonostante tutto.
Non è quindi la mancanza di amore che l'ha fatta allontanare. E' la mancanza di quelle cose che lei tanto brama (principalmente la convivenza, anche se, permetti, tante cose mi fanno pensare che al figlio non ci ha del tutto rinunciato).
Visto che, mi pare di capire, non è cambiato un granchè ma OcchiVerdi offre sul piatto solo un futuro incerto (SI alla convivenza ma potrebbe essere tra 5 come tra 10 anni), probabilmente se lei accetterà di tornare con lui, lo farà spinta dai sentimenti ma, presto o tardi, ci sarà di nuovo quell'insoddisfazione e un altro allontanamento.
E' solo na minestra riscaldata che prima o poi torna più fredda di prima.

Non credo che allontanarsi e voltare pagina SERIAMENTE (e non il bluff infantile che ha fatto l'ex di OcchiVerdi) sia sempre un ricatto o un tentativo di far ingelosire. Rimane la speranza di ottenere dal proprio amato ciò che non si aveva, sicuramente. Si vuole, sotto sotto, che lui torni, cambiato.
Ma se non torna, SI VA AVANTI comunque.
Ho sempre pensato che le persone mature si comportano così, quando si decide di dare una scossa a una relazione insoddisfacente, con la prospettiva anche di chiuderla. Magari non dopo 13 giorni... ma dopo un po' più di tempo si.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora, io non credo troveranno un modo per stare insieme finchè non cambiano DAVVERO le condizioni, perchè lei si è mostrata infelice per fatti concreti che mancavano.
> OcchiVerdi ha detto più volte che lei sapeva di essere amata da lui, nonostante tutto.
> Non è quindi la mancanza di amore che l'ha fatta allontanare. E' la mancanza di quelle cose che lei tanto brama (principalmente la convivenza, anche se, permetti, tante cose mi fanno pensare che al figlio non ci ha del tutto rinunciato).
> Visto che, mi pare di capire, non è cambiato un granchè ma OcchiVerdi offre sul piatto solo un futuro incerto (SI alla convivenza ma potrebbe essere tra 5 come tra 10 anni), probabilmente se lei accetterà di tornare con lui, lo farà spinta dai sentimenti ma, presto o tardi, ci sarà di nuovo quell'insoddisfazione e un altro allontanamento.
> ...


Io credo che se ami e sei certo del suo amore sai che lui ti sta dando il massimo che in quel momebto puó darti.
Io credo che lei abbia molto, non tutto ma molto e io al suo posto metterei sulla bilancia quello che ho non quello che per forza voglio avere.
E poi valuterei.
Ma tr un uomo che mi ama e non mi da tutto e il tutto che voglio con uno che non amo scelgo sicuramente la prima.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Non amo i giochi nei rapporti cob le persone. Non amo fuggire o farmi desiderare. Mi puacciono i rapporti chiari. E non mi piace quando gli altri li fanno con me. Non chiamo e aspetto che chiami lui ecc ecc. che palle!!!
Mi stanca di testa tutto questo macchinare.
Sarà poco femminile ma io sono così


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me è servito molto comportarmi sperando di ottenere qualcosa, e anche a chi mi sta vicino  A volte è necessario ricordare al proprio partner (effettivo o potenziale che sia) il proprio valore.
> Non è questione di opportunismo, o essere cinici. Solo AMOR proprio.
> Chi vive le relazioni umane, seguendo solo i sentimenti verso gli altri (e non considera minimamente quelli che si dovrebbero avere per la propria persona), normalmente rimane con il cerino in mano.


Non rispondo, non perché sia d'accordo, anzi (non sono d'accordo nemmeno sulle virgole), ma perché non ne vedo il senso. Ricominceresti una tiritera autoreferenziale infinita, con tanto di 'normalmente' etc., che nemmeno nei 'manuali dei mastri di vita', sai quelli a 6,99 all'autogrill, se ne troverebbero così tante di certezze sbandierate. Passo.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se ami e sei certo del suo amore sai che lui ti sta dando il massimo che in quel momebto puó darti.
> Io credo che lei abbia molto, non tutto ma molto e io al suo posto metterei sulla bilancia quello che ho non quello che per forza voglio avere.
> E poi valuterei.
> Ma tr un uomo che mi ama e non mi da tutto e il tutto che voglio con uno che non amo scelgo sicuramente la prima.


Come hanno detto altre persone, una convivenza è importante quando si è adulti. Non basta più fare i fidanzatini che ogni tanto dormono assieme. Per questo secondo me OcchiVerdi le dà poco.
Capisco la simpatia che alcuni hanno verso di lui ma io questo discorso lo farei anche al mio migliore amico.
Perché questa donna non dovrebbe puntare al massimo? 
Un uomo che ama e che le dà tutto? 
Ha 38 anni, mica 80. 
Se si mettesse in gioco sul serio, avrebbe ottime possibilità di trovarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come hanno detto altre persone, una convivenza è importante quando si è adulti. Non basta più fare i fidanzatini che ogni tanto dormono assieme. Per questo secondo me OcchiVerdi le dà poco.
> Capisco la simpatia che alcuni hanno verso di lui ma io questo discorso lo farei anche al mio migliore amico.
> Perché questa donna non dovrebbe puntare al massimo?
> Un uomo che ama e che le dà tutto?
> ...


Perchè ama lui.
E ripeto a volte se ami anche se non hai massimo puoi star bene comunque.
Anche tu non hai il massimo con Elio eppure ci stai.
Ma poi esiste qyalcuno che ha il massimo?
E poi il massimo per me magari é il minimo per te.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non rispondo, non perché sia d'accordo, anzi (non sono d'accordo nemmeno sulle virgole), ma perché non ne vedo il senso. Ricominceresti una tiritera autoreferenziale infinita, con tanto di 'normalmente' etc., che nemmeno nei 'manuali dei mastri di vita', sai quelli a 6,99 all'autogrill, se ne troverebbero così tante di certezze sbandierate. Passo.


Probabilmente non rispondi solo perché non ne sei capace. Come in altre occasioni in cui ti sei fatta la risata stupida o hai continuato a rompermi le palle, intromettendoti nei discorsi tra me e altri, salvo poi dire, come una ragazzina, che non ti interessa. 

Il poco che io so l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ho imparato che avere orgoglio e dignità è molto importante. 

Come potresti smentirmi? 
 

Non puoi. Fatti un'altra risata, che è meglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Probabilmente non rispondi solo perché non ne sei capace. Come in altre occasioni in cui ti sei fatta la risata stupida o hai continuato a rompermi le palle, intromettendoti nei discorsi tra me e altri, salvo poi dire, come una ragazzina, che non ti interessa.
> 
> Il poco che io so l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ho imparato che avere orgoglio e dignità è molto importante.
> 
> ...


cvd


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come hanno detto altre persone, una convivenza è importante quando si è adulti. Non basta più fare i fidanzatini che ogni tanto dormono assieme. Per questo secondo me OcchiVerdi le dà poco.
> Capisco la simpatia che alcuni hanno verso di lui ma io questo discorso lo farei anche al mio migliore amico.
> *Perché questa donna non dovrebbe puntare al massimo? *
> Un uomo che ama e che le dà tutto?
> ...


perché è già innamorata di OcchiVerdi.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cvd





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché è già innamorata di OcchiVerdi.


E allora? 
Deve essere infelice per tutta la vita solo perché è innamorata della persona sbagliata? 
Che idiozia.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ama lui.
> E ripeto a volte se ami anche se non hai massimo puoi star bene comunque.
> Anche tu non hai il massimo con Elio eppure ci stai.
> Ma poi esiste qyalcuno che ha il massimo?
> E poi il* massimo per me magari é il minimo per te*.


Questo è fondamentale.
Si ha quello che si può avere dalla persona a cui si vuol dare quel che si può dare perché è lei quella persona a cui si vuol bene.
Non esiste il grande magazzino dove si prendono gli uomini (e le donne) con determinate caratteristiche.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ama lui.
> E ripeto a volte se ami anche se non hai massimo puoi star bene comunque.
> Anche tu non hai il massimo con Elio eppure ci stai.
> Ma poi esiste qyalcuno che ha il massimo?
> E poi il massimo per me magari é il minimo per te.


Vero, sto con Elio anche se non mi dà tutto, ma sto bene, non sento che mi mancano le cose davvero importanti.
Non lo lascerei mai e nemmeno gli metterei le corna, al massimo possiamo litigare... 
Non credi che quando si arriva a una rottura per mancanze importanti, l'amore da solo non basta più per incollare il vaso rotto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fondamentale.
> Si ha quello che si può avere dalla persona a cui si vuol dare quel che si può dare perché è lei quella persona a cui si vuol bene.
> Non esiste il grande magazzino dove si prendono gli uomini (e le donne) con determinate caratteristiche.



oggi elargisco smeraldi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero, sto con Elio anche se non mi dà tutto, ma sto bene, non sento che mi mancano le cose davvero importanti.
> Non lo lascerei mai e nemmeno gli metterei le corna, al massimo possiamo litigare...
> Non credi che quando si arriva a una rottura per mancanze importanti, l'amore da solo non basta più per incollare il vaso rotto?


Magari scopre che quelle mancanze non erano così importanti rispetto a quello che ha avuto e che avrà.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Avevo scritto si è cancellato. E sono ubriaca. Sono a... Bo. Cmq.

sai principessa io sogno un secondo figlio. Un fratellino o sorellina per Fra.
ma io ho questa immensa fortuna:Fra esiste giÀ.
e cosï le cose cambiano.
e certe vte ci si può rendere conto che certi sogni rimarranno sogni. Che anche se resta l'amaro in bocca, ci sono cose che non puoi cambiare.
per te è diverso. Non solo sei giovane, ma direi che a te ogni strada è aperta.
altre persone certe strade le hanno già percorse, tipo me, e hanno una visione diversa della vita. Per altre persone, certe strade sono bruciate o quasi.
io sono certa che alla donna di Occhi si frantum lo stomaco quando
guarda un bimbo. Ma non so, e non sai neppure tu, se le succede perchè pensa a come realizzare questa cosa, o se è perchè sente dentro di sè che a 38, neppure uscita completamente dal canceo, deve mettersq via.
non lo sappiamo.
e ha un uomo che la ama e glilo ha dimostrato infinite volte.
e qualche volta capire quello che si ha non è accontentarsi, ma appunto capire. Valutare. Accettare. Riconoscere le proprie fortune dentro le proprie sfortune.

mi chiesero tanto tempo fa cosa volevo di più dalla vita. Risposi una famiglia, figli, riconoscimenti al lavoro, viaggiare, amici. Tutto. Risero. E fecero male, e io risposi che sí, sapevo che un giorno avrei visto le cose diversamente. Ma che in quel momento io ero ancora la conquistatrice del mondo. Mi sarei arresa forse un giorno, ma non era ancora arrivato.
non mi sono 'arresa' neppure oggi. Ma certo, vedo la mia vita in modo diverso.

non dare per scontato ció che sa e sente quella donna. 

Io spero per lei che sia come la descrive
Occhi. Una donna forte capace di guardare
dentro di se al di là delle sofferenze e dei desideri futili, capace di
capire che cosa vale da vero.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ama lui.
> E ripeto a volte se ami anche se non hai massimo puoi star bene comunque.
> Anche tu non hai il massimo con Elio eppure ci stai.
> Ma poi esiste qyalcuno che ha il massimo?
> E poi il massimo per me magari é il minimo per te.





farfalla ha detto:


> Magari scopre che quelle mancanze non erano così importanti rispetto a quello che ha avuto e che avrà.


Possibile ma molto, molto difficile  come hanno detto altre persone, a 40 anni si sente una forte esigenza di condividere la vita quotidiana con qualcuno, non basta più un fidanzamento...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Possibile ma molto, molto difficile  come hanno detto altre persone, a 40 anni si sente una forte esigenza di condividere la vita quotidiana con qualcuno, non basta più un fidanzamento...



Sí. Se hai fatto, o non fatto, certe esperienze dimvita.
altrimenti, chi lo sa cosa reputi più importante dentro di te...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avevo scritto si è cancellato. E sono ubriaca. Sono a... Bo. Cmq.
> 
> sai principessa io sogno un secondo figlio. Un fratellino o sorellina per Fra.
> ma io ho questa immensa fortuna:Fra esiste giÀ.
> ...


Bellissimo post


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che io e te su questo argomento siamo ai poli opposti
> Io spero che lei capisca che lui la ama e che lei lo ama e che trovino un modo per stare insieme.
> Il ricatto e il far ingelosire per ottenere qualcosa lo trovo ridicolo.
> Io non credo abbia ceduto ha semplicemte capito cosa stava rischiando di perdere


io ci ho pensato su e credo che anche quello che lei ha affrontato abbia inciso sulle sue azioni. Non credo volesse farlo ingelosire... penso sia andata un po' in panico invece. Ma penso che Occhi l'abbia messo in conto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ci ho pensato su e credo che anche quello che lei ha affrontato abbia inciso sulle sue azioni. Non credo volesse farlo ingelosire... penso sia andata un po' in panico invece. Ma penso che Occhi l'abbia messo in conto.


Hanno litigato.
Succede.
Quando si litiga si pensa che possa finire tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno litigato.
> Succede.
> Quando si litiga si pensa che possa finire tutto.


non mi riferivo a quello. Credo che quando una persona affronta certe cose si renda conto di quanto vale il suo tempo... e forse... al pensiero di doverlo usare aspettando le esigenze di altri... Ammetto che non mi ricordavo che lei avesse avuto il cancro.Quando ho ricordato, ho rivisto le cose sotto tutta un'altra luce.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a quello. Credo che quando una persona affronta certe cose si renda conto di quanto vale il suo tempo... e forse... al pensiero di doverlo usare aspettando le esigenze di altri... Ammetto che non mi ricordavo che lei avesse avuto il cancro.Quando ho ricordato, ho rivisto le cose sotto tutta un'altra luce.


Io non andavo così in profondità. Quotavo te ma pensavo a mille riflessioni sulle le esigenze di lei.
Succede di litigare e non vuol dire che è la fine.
Dovremmo ricordarcelo.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avevo scritto si è cancellato. E sono ubriaca. Sono a... Bo. Cmq.
> 
> sai principessa io sogno un secondo figlio. Un fratellino o sorellina per Fra.
> ma io ho questa immensa fortuna:Fra esiste giÀ.
> ...


Hai ragione Nausicaa, a volte bisogna rinunciare ai propri sogni... 
Basta che il prezzo non sia troppo alto. 
Ho letto troppa emotività e volubilità in questa donna, troppa per una persona forte e decisa...
Sicuramente volo più alto, nulla quaestio. 
Penso che io già a 25 anni, nonostante sia una persona come tutte le altre e anche con un carattere lievemente di merda, ero riuscita a realizzare un mio sogno, che è quello di avere una convivenza con un uomo che amo, tra tanti alti e bassi. E ora ci sto riprovando, a 30, con maggiore consapevolezza.
E penso... perché lei no? Perché deve arrivare a 50 anni senza aver mai vissuto questa gioia? 
Io lo so cosa vuol dire stare con un uomo a cui si tiene molto ma che non ti può dare certe cose. Le tante domande degli amici che ti mettono a disagio, a volte ti sembra che tutti vanno avanti e tu sei bloccata. 
Non sono lei, è vero, ho qualche anno in meno e non ho avuto una brutta malattia. 
Sicura che siano motivi sufficienti per rinunciare a sognare?... 
E sicura che i motivi per cui OcchiVerdi non la porta a breve a vivere assieme siano giustificabili?
Boh.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fondamentale.
> Si ha quello che si può avere dalla persona a cui si vuol dare quel che si può dare perché è lei quella persona a cui si vuol bene.
> Non esiste il grande magazzino dove si prendono gli uomini (e le donne) con determinate caratteristiche.


Dai, ma che vuol dire. 
Sei sempre estrema. 
O si accetta tutto per amore, o vuol dire che cerchi un uomo preconfezionato? Ci sono pure le vie di mezzo. 
Ci sta pure che amo tantissimo un uomo ma siccome la relazione mi fa più soffrire che stare bene, un bel giorno mi rompo le palle e me ne vado...


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ci ho pensato su e credo che anche quello che lei ha affrontato abbia inciso sulle sue azioni. Non credo volesse farlo ingelosire... penso sia andata un po' in panico invece. Ma penso che Occhi l'abbia messo in conto.


Ma dai, gli ha raccontato tutto di questo tizio... 
Secondo me dopo ha svalvolato come dici tu, ma l'intento di farlo rosicare c'era.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a quello. Credo che quando una persona affronta certe cose si renda conto di quanto vale il suo tempo... e forse... al pensiero di doverlo usare aspettando le esigenze di altri... Ammetto che non mi ricordavo che lei avesse avuto il cancro.Quando ho ricordato, ho rivisto le cose sotto tutta un'altra luce.



Ciao 

ma infatti ... una grandissima parte sta proprio in ciò ... 
ne sono quasi certa ... cioè, certe cose ti prendono alla radice!
ma se ne parla da pagine e pagine ... e mi rattristisce, 
come questo aspetto, non colpisce in modo forte ... e anche evidente ... 

ma forse mi sbaglio o oggi sono troppo sensibile ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai, gli ha raccontato tutto di questo tizio...
> Secondo me dopo ha svalvolato come dici tu, *ma l'intento di farlo rosicare c'era*.


C'era sì e infatti ha funzionato. Fino alla prossima crisi.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Nausicaa, a volte bisogna rinunciare ai propri sogni...
> Basta che il prezzo non sia troppo alto.
> Ho letto troppa emotività e volubilità in questa donna, troppa per una persona forte e decisa...
> Sicuramente volo più alto, nulla quaestio.
> ...


io a 25 convivevo, a 30 mia figlia cresceva dentro di me. Il sogno di avere una famiglia era cosí forte, troppo forte rispetto a me immatura sentimentalme te, che mi ha portato a fare il peggior -per ora- errore della mia vita.
giusto o non giusto lo deciderà lei. 

Perchè noi non siamo lei.

quello che dicevo è che qualche volta ti rendi conto che i sogni sono solo sogni, e che rischi di rovinarti la vita percheè non sei capace di  accettarlo, non sei capace di lasciare andare cose non realizzabili. Patendo una frustrazione perenne e senza rimedio.
quando magari ci sono ALTRI sogni a portata di mano.

Ripeto, deciderà lei.

Assieme al suo uomo.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

lei, però ... non ha 30 anni, ma 40.
varie cose, circostanze, precedenze ecc. l'hanno portata a non avere una famiglia. 
Poi, c'è Occhi ... come lo vediamo? Lui, come la vede? Come la sente?
È una donna così, che corre dietro al primo impulso di sogno? ... 

Non so ... a quell'età scelte su scelte sono già state prese ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non amo i giochi nei rapporti cob le persone. Non amo fuggire o farmi desiderare. Mi puacciono i rapporti chiari. *E non mi piace quando gli altri li fanno con me. Non chiamo e aspetto che chiami lui ecc ecc. che palle!!!
> Mi stanca di testa tutto questo macchinare.
> Sarà poco femminile ma io sono così


anch'io


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 

ma a chi, non piace il rapporto chiaro?

ma a volte le persone sono così incasinate con se o il mondo o chi lo sa,
che non riescono a dare voce e parole ... a quello che realmente vorrebbero,
o non vengono sentite ... o vengono interpretate come l'altro vorrebbe ... 
la cosa la vedo molto bidirezionale ... 
uno dice e l'altro ascolta ... 
e poi l'altro dice e l'altro a sua volta ascolta ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai, ma che vuol dire.
> Sei sempre estrema.
> O si accetta tutto per amore, o vuol dire che cerchi un uomo preconfezionato? Ci sono pure le vie di mezzo.
> Ci sta pure che amo tantissimo un uomo ma siccome la relazione mi fa più soffrire che stare bene, un bel giorno mi rompo le palle e me ne vado...


Per me c'è una differenza enorme tra soffrire in una relazione o sentirla sbagliata e cercare chi dia il 100% (di cosa e come non lo so).
Nel primo caso si parla di relazione che deve fare star bene. Nel secondo caso significa avere deigli obiettivi o delle esigenze e aspettarsi che l'altro le soddisfi.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me c'è una differenza enorme tra soffrire in una relazione o sentirla sbagliata e cercare chi dia il 100% (di cosa e come non lo so).
> Nel primo caso si parla di relazione che deve fare star bene. Nel secondo caso significa avere deigli obiettivi o delle esigenze e aspettarsi che l'altro le soddisfi.


Allora, quando ho scritto che la ex di OcchiVerdi dovrebbe puntare al massimo, mi agganciavo al discorso di farfalla e intendevo che potrebbe benissimo puntare a un uomo che ama e che allo stesso tempo le dà quello che per lei è essenziale. 
Perché hai interpretato una mia frase staccandola totalmente dal dialogo?
Chiaramente non potevo intendere che ci vuole il partner perfetto in tutto...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 

rapporto chiaro ... 


tradire ... 


ok ... 

Edit: 
Cioè, ci stiamo rendendo conto? 
Non so ... autocritica? Pochino? ... 
Presa in giro? ... Pochino? ... 
Va boh ... oggi non litigo con i termini ... 

chiaro ... vs ... tradimento ... :rotfl:

ueh, scusate ... oggi no ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora, quando ho scritto che la ex di OcchiVerdi dovrebbe puntare al massimo, mi agganciavo al discorso di farfalla e intendevo che potrebbe benissimo puntare a un uomo che ama e che allo stesso tempo le dà quello che per lei è essenziale.
> Perché hai interpretato una mia frase staccandola totalmente dal dialogo?
> Chiaramente non potevo intendere che ci vuole il partner perfetto in tutto...


E io ripeto che quell'uomo non si compra in un grande magazzino. Le relazioni sono difficili, tu l'hai già sperimentato, non si lascia una persona e se ne trova una con cui va meglio con facilità.
Loro hanno un rapporto importante e raro di lunga data e lui le è stato accanto durante la malattia. Questa è una relazione importante.


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io ripeto che quell'uomo non si compra in un grande magazzino. Le relazioni sono difficili, tu l'hai già sperimentato, non si lascia una persona e se ne trova una con cui va meglio con facilità.
> Loro hanno un rapporto importante e raro di lunga data e lui le è stato accanto durante la malattia. Questa è una relazione importante.


Quando stavo troppo male, me ne sono andata. 
Importante o no. 
Se sono tornata, è soprattutto perché sono cambiate le cose.
Nessuna scelta è perfetta, ma non ditemi che l'unica strada che ha questa donna è accettare certe mancanze e rassegnarsi...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando stavo troppo male, me ne sono andata.
> Importante o no.
> Se sono tornata, è soprattutto perché sono cambiate le cose.
> Nessuna scelta è perfetta, ma non ditemi che l'unica strada che ha questa donna è accettare certe mancanze e rassegnarsi...


Non lo dico io o altri, lo dirà lei se sceglierà di restare con lui.
Anche lui si è modificato perché ha capito nuove cose di sé e della relazione.
Rassegnarsi e accettare i limiti propri, dell'altro e della realtà sono cose diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rapporto chiaro ...
> 
> ...


Hai assolutamente ragione. Detto così é un controsenso con la mia vita.
Ho sorriso leggendoti. 
Non mi riferivo a quello. Mi riferivo ai giochini per conquistare un uomo o tenerlo a se. Lo scappare il non farsi trovare il tenerlo sulle spine. Tutte cose che si leggono nelle storie che sncora non hanno preso il via.
L'idea di fare una cosa che non sento per ottenerne un'altra.
Non so se così mi sono spiegata.
Peró sei stata forte davvero


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione. Detto così é un controsenso con la mia vita.
> Ho sorriso leggendoti.
> Non mi riferivo a quello. Mi riferivo ai giochini per conquistare un uomo o tenerlo a se. Lo scappare il non farsi trovare il tenerlo sulle spine. Tutte cose che si leggono nelle storie che sncora non hanno preso il via.
> L'idea di fare una cosa che non sento per ottenerne un'altra.
> ...


Ciao & Buongiorno ... 


Ora ho capito. Grazie.  ... 

A me, rattristisce ... e poi, se i tipi di giochi diventano pesanti, 
perché le "paure", le "insichurezze", i "capricci" ecc. 
sono delle brutte bestie ... tengono legati le persone 
stesse e a volte anche altri ... in un modo molto distorto ... 
I più pericolosi sono coloro che giocano consapevolmente ... :unhappy: 
Lì, non puoi fare tanto ... proprio la persona è "stortina" ... 

Ti sei spiegata bene ... 

OT ... 
Nel nostro caso, è stato un bene incontrarci ... 
Influenza molto, per come ci leggiamo ... più "comprensivo",
perché abbiamo visto e sentito ... l'insieme di tante cose ... 
e siamo persone molto flessibili ... (se ci veniamo incontro, bello).

mizzica, sembra quasi una dedica d'amore ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Principessa (2 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io a 25 convivevo, a 30 mia figlia cresceva dentro di me. Il sogno di avere una famiglia era cosí forte, troppo forte rispetto a me immatura sentimentalme te, che mi ha portato a fare il peggior -per ora- errore della mia vita.
> giusto o non giusto lo deciderà lei.
> 
> Perchè noi non siamo lei.
> ...


Quando hai tolto un figlio, ancora hai tante cose da fare con il tuo uomo, ma quando togli pure il vivere assieme, che resta una speranza futura forse di anni, non so quali altri sogni ti rimangono nella vita di coppia... cose davvero appaganti come quelle. 
Non sono così pessimista da pensare che una quasi quarantenne non possa avere sia l'amore, sia la convivenza che sogna. Dopotutto non chiede la luna, lo sappiamo tutti che è un sogno assolutamente possibile. 
Quante persone si rialzano dopo una storia finita male, e trovano ancora l'amore?
Ma hai detto bene, dipende solo da loro e soprattutto da lei.


----------



## Principessa (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo dico io o altri, lo dirà lei se sceglierà di restare con lui.
> Anche lui si è modificato perché ha capito nuove cose di sé e della relazione.
> Rassegnarsi e accettare i limiti propri, dell'altro e della realtà sono cose diverse.


Ha capito che può andare via di casa un domani, che non si sa quando. 
Tutte queste modifiche, oggettivamente, non ci sono.


----------



## Principessa (2 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao & Buongiorno ...
> 
> 
> Ora ho capito. Grazie.  ...
> ...


Ciao sienne.

Come lo definisci tu, giocare pesante? 

Secondo me non sempre è un gioco rendersi meno disponibile e mostrare disinteresse per qualcuno. A volte è sopravvivenza.

Ci deve essere una buona causa.


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao sienne.
> 
> Come lo definisci tu, giocare pesante?
> 
> ...




Ciao 

intendevo, giocare per dei tuoi fini, che sai, 
che vanno contro il volere del altro. 
tutto consapevole ... manipolare, insomma ... 

non è il caso qui ... non credo, almeno ... 

poi, come ho anche scritto, i motivi sono 
spesso collegati a particolarità molto profonde ... 
ma lì, spesso, si reagisce più, come dici tu, 
per sopravvivenza ... 

Un osservazione generale ... ecco.

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> C'era sì e infatti ha funzionato. Fino alla prossima crisi.


l'importante è affrontare le crisi, insieme.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'importante è affrontare le crisi, insieme.


ciao Occhi! Spero tu stia bene. La vedi stasera?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Febbraio 2014)

SI :sorriso2:


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SI :sorriso2:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SI :sorriso2:


ah, l'amour, toujours l'amour:smile:.



(... et mon ami Fitèr? Où est-il?)


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SI :sorriso2:



:amici:vedi quello che devi fare, eh, che questa ragazza ci sta simpaticissima


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :amici:vedi quello che devi fare, eh, che questa ragazza ci sta simpaticissima


Stiamo chattando da stamattina, ininterrottamente, tutti cuoricini e sorrisini. 

Le ho scritto una lettera che le darò stasera previa premessa a voce e che leggerà davanti a me. Non perchè non abbia il coraggio di dire tutto a voce ma solo perchè non vorrei dimenticarmi nulla e non vorrei farmi "prendere troppo" dalle emozioni. 

Prima però andremo a bere qualcosa. Ci abbracceremo, ci baceremo e parleremo tanto.

come ho già scritto a qualcuno ..." mi vado ad iscrivere alle medie...!" :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stiamo chattando da stamattina, ininterrottamente, tutti cuoricini e sorrisini.
> 
> Le ho scritto una lettera che le darò stasera previa premessa a voce e che leggerà davanti a me. Non perchè non abbia il coraggio di dire tutto a voce ma solo perchè non vorrei dimenticarmi nulla e non vorrei farmi "prendere troppo" dalle emozioni.
> 
> ...



ahahahahahaha! :risata:


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stiamo chattando da stamattina, ininterrottamente, tutti cuoricini e sorrisini.
> 
> Le ho scritto una lettera che le darò stasera previa premessa a voce e che leggerà davanti a me. Non perchè non abbia il coraggio di dire tutto a voce ma solo perchè non vorrei dimenticarmi nulla e non vorrei farmi "prendere troppo" dalle emozioni.
> 
> ...


buona serata!:smile:
daje!


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stiamo chattando da stamattina, ininterrottamente, tutti cuoricini e sorrisini.
> 
> Le ho scritto una lettera che le darò stasera previa premessa a voce e che leggerà davanti a me. Non perchè non abbia il coraggio di dire tutto a voce ma solo perchè non vorrei dimenticarmi nulla e non vorrei farmi "prendere troppo" dalle emozioni.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

Difficile trovare posto all'asilo.

Capisco benissimo lo stato d'animo, però le parole non possono bastare, non a lungo.


----------



## Principessa (3 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Difficile trovare posto all'asilo.
> 
> Capisco benissimo lo stato d'animo, però *le parole non possono bastare, non a lungo*.


Esatto!.....

Con un po' di coraggio e qualche "fatto" in più, sta storia secondo me potrebbe andare molto meglio, sul lungo periodo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stiamo chattando da stamattina, ininterrottamente, tutti cuoricini e sorrisini.
> 
> Le ho scritto una lettera che le darò stasera previa premessa a voce e che leggerà davanti a me. Non perchè non abbia il coraggio di dire tutto a voce ma solo perchè non vorrei dimenticarmi nulla e non vorrei farmi "prendere troppo" dalle emozioni.
> 
> ...





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha! :risata:


:rock:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2014)

*ieri ...*

..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi. 
Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!". 

Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo. 

Di sera siamo usciti insieme. Prima siamo andati a bere una birra e poi siamo rimasti in macchina a parlare. Le ho fatto leggere la lettera. Abbiamo pianto, riso e discusso, insieme. Ci siamo baciati tantissimo e stanotte abbiamo dormito abbracciati.
Mi sono veramente lasciato andare, senza fatica. E lei ha capito.... 

Stamattina siamo andati insieme al lavoro. Abbiamo fatto colazione e poi ci siamo salutati quando le strade dovevano separarsi.

Stasera dovrò affrontare la mamma di mia figlia che inizia a fare muro. Piano piano le farò capire che la nostra bimba è e rimarra sempre nostra e che questa new entry, sopratutto nel mio cuore, non potrà minare il bene che nostra figlia le vuole. Anzi...potrebbe trovare una amica. Lo spero tanto. Con il tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi.
> Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!".
> 
> Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi.
> Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!".
> 
> Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo.
> ...



In bocca al lupo Occhi 
E abbi pazienza con la madre di vostra figlia, sono anche io madre e riesco ad immaginare il guizzo di "gelosia" a vedere una "rivale" nell'amore... della figlia. Con pazienza, e piano piano... hai visto che si risolve tutto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Occhi
> E abbi pazienza con la madre di vostra figlia, sono anche io madre e riesco ad immaginare il guizzo di "gelosia" a vedere una "rivale" nell'amore... della figlia. Con pazienza, e piano piano... hai visto che si risolve tutto


piano piano. Non c'è fretta. Non ancora almeno.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

come sei tenero ,occhi.
il meglio per voi


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi.
> Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!".
> 
> Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo.
> ...



:abbraccio:vai così! Un grandissimo augurio :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questa donna è in una fase fragile ora e il tizio di 14 anni più grande temo se ne stia approfittando....


pero' gajardi sti nonnetti...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi.
> Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!".
> 
> Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo.
> ...


:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..pomeriggio alle 16.30 è venuta sotto il mio ufficio a prendermi. Era tutto il giorno che chattavamo su whatsapp ed ad un certo punto io ho smesso di risponderle perchè avevo ricevuto una chiamata da una amica che aveva veramente bisogno di me. Di una voce amica con cui sfogarsi.
> Mi ha chiamato in ufficio dicendomi "Dove cazzo sei finito. Sono in metro e sto venendo li!".
> 
> Quando sono sceso l'ho baciata. Subito. E poi siamo stati insieme per un po' parlando e baciandoci. Baciandoci tantissimo.
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Un abbraccio, Occhi, spero davvero che troviate la quadra per tutto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Occhi
> E abbi pazienza con la madre di vostra figlia, sono anche io madre e riesco ad immaginare il guizzo di "gelosia" a *vedere una "rivale" nell'amore... della figlia.* Con pazienza, e piano piano... hai visto che si risolve tutto



Mille volte meglio una rivale nell'amore per la figlia che una 'nemica' della figlia.  E lo dico per esperienza in famiglia.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio una rivale nell'amore per la figlia che una 'nemica' della figlia.  E lo dico per esperienza in famiglia.



Ups.
Non ci avevo pensato (istintivamente non lo ritengo possibile) ma hai ragionissima.
Cmq, non mi sembra proprio questo il caso


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

In bocca al lupo!
Speriamo che le basti davvero, ciò che ora puoi darle.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> Non ci avevo pensato (istintivamente non lo ritengo possibile) ma hai ragionissima.
> Cmq, non mi sembra proprio questo il caso



Me lo auguro, purtroppo quando succede lo fanno di nascosto dal compagno e padre.


----------

